# Sticky  Пропозиції щодо форуму | Forum Suggestions



## VelesHomais

Sergei said:


> Stas, why should it come to that? I wouldn't think there would be much politics in the "Ask" thread? BTW, what kind of question can they ask? Anything? From info about the country to travel tips, or should we limit it to something?


Come on, it's obvious, someone might ask "So, what about Sevastopol" and the crap starts flowing 

I think it should be concentrated on historical sights/tourism, language questions, any general information about cities. I guess pretty much anything. Israeli forum: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=248 though I want ours to be more organized.

And just buy those stickers with ukrainian letters for the keyboard, it will make your contribution here much more productive, most members do not know english or don't know it completely.


----------



## Sergei

Dr.Mesofius said:


> And just buy those stickers with ukrainian letters for the keyboard, it will make your contribution here much more productive, most members do not know english or don't know it completely.


I had those on my old keyboard, and I got them from Ukraine. Now I have this keyboard that has letters right in the middle, plus they're black, so I dunno. I'm always keeping my eyes open.


----------



## Sergei

And how are we going to keep it organized? Keep a list of all the questions asked in the main page or?


----------



## VelesHomais

Не знаю, ти модератор, думай  мабуть зроби щось гарне на фотожопі де буде надруковане "Ask any question about Ukraine" різними мовами. Англійською, німецькою, російською. Мабуть оранж буде відповідати литовською, або ти французською


----------



## Sergei

Dr.Mesofius said:


> Не знаю, ти модератор, думай


Hey! I want everyone's input and brilliant ideas! Hence this thread!


----------



## Sergei

How's this?
http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=407773


----------



## VelesHomais

Looks good! You can add: 

"Ask in English, Auf Deutsch, по-русски"


----------



## Sergei

Dr.Mesofius said:


> Looks good! You can add:
> 
> "Ask in English, Auf Deutsch, по-русски"


Wouldn't it be better to keep it in English? It's pretty much the universal language, so everybody should be able to understand the previous questions.


----------



## VelesHomais

Sergei said:


> Wouldn't it be better to keep it in English? It's pretty much the universal language, so everybody should be able to understand the previous questions.


If a German or a Russian forumer wants to ask something about Ukraine, they shouldn't be forced to first look up an online-translator, if they don't know English or Ukrainian.


----------



## Sergei

Okay, even if most people know enough English to ask a question.

Anyway, I've posted about this in Domus and the Travel & Geography forum, where else should we advertise it?


----------



## Sergei

How is it now?


----------



## VelesHomais

Hehe, hopefully you know enough French to be able to answer their questions  looks good


----------



## my19

а кількість "Sticky" необмежена? 

до речі, таке треба зробити в розділі Київ. Тема: "Новини Будівництва"


----------



## VelesHomais

Згодний! Сєргєй, зробиш?


----------



## Sergei

Dr.Mesofius said:


> Згодний! Сєргєй, зробиш?


Aga.


----------



## VelesHomais

Сергій, зміни назву " _NEW Skyscraper U/C near Elsburg_" у київській секції на "[Еспланада] U/C 2007 р." будь ласка


----------



## Sergei

Dr.Mesofius said:


> Сергій, зміни назву " _NEW Skyscraper U/C near Elsburg_" у київській секції на "[Еспланада] U/C 2007 р." будь ласка


We have PM's for these kinds of things!


----------



## VelesHomais

Тут зручніше, а то тред майже не використовується


----------



## my19

пропоную. перенести деякі треди із загального в "Київ":
- Не реалізовані проекти
- Небольшой вопросик к жителям Киева...
- Київ. Здається десь 1880 рік.
- Прошу фото - Киев - Винноградырь
- На цьому тижні у Києві відкриється нова сm
- Киев: высотка, которой не было


----------



## Sergei

my19 said:


> пропоную. перенести деякі треди із загального в "Київ":
> - Не реалізовані проекти
> - Небольшой вопросик к жителям Киева...
> - Київ. Здається десь 1880 рік.
> - Прошу фото - Киев - Винноградырь
> - На цьому тижні у Києві відкриється нова сm
> - Киев: высотка, которой не было


The Kyiv subforum is only for construction updates and projects, not just any thread about Kyiv. General threads go in the main part of our forum or the Skybar. BTW, we need to find a name for our Skybar! Suggestions?


----------



## kalashnikov

А мені кав'ярня подобається.


----------



## Sergei

Well, since we're taking more suggestions, we can consider something with "Bazaar" or "Rynok", as they fit well with the "chat" theme.


----------



## VelesHomais

oranger said:


> ну, я ще останню від себе закину: Майдан:cheers:



Це теж ідея! :cheers:


----------



## my19

і шось київське : Бессарабка=)))))


----------



## my19

пропоную змінити назви тем в форумі "Київ":

1)"Проекти що розглядались на міській раді "
на "Офісна будівля на Михайлівській площі"
2)"Такой гостиницы в Киеве еще не было"
на "Hilton, 26пов. на бульварі Шевченка 20-30"
3)"Пам’ятки архітектури та оточуюче будівни"
на "Пам’ятки арх. та оточуюче будівництво"
4)"Office "Golden Gate"
на "Великі Ворота Києва"
5)"Концепція забудови громадського центру &"
на "НИЖНЯ ТЕЛИЧКА"

дякую


----------



## Sergei

my19 said:


> і шось київське : Бессарабка=)))))


Why Kyivan? Ukraine is a lot more than just Kyiv.


----------



## VelesHomais

my19 said:


> пропоную змінити назви тем в форумі "Київ":
> 
> 1)"Проекти що розглядались на міській раді "
> на "Офісна будівля на Михайлівській площі"
> 2)"Такой гостиницы в Киеве еще не было"
> на "Hilton, 26пов. на бульварі Шевченка 20-30"
> 3)"Пам’ятки архітектури та оточуюче будівни"
> на "Пам’ятки арх. та оточуюче будівництво"
> 4)"Office "Golden Gate"
> на "Великі Ворота Києва"
> 5)"Концепція забудови громадського центру &"
> на "НИЖНЯ ТЕЛИЧКА"
> 
> дякую


Підтримую. Але "Office "Golden Gate" та "Великі Ворота Києва" можно напевно разом залишити. Великі Ворота Києва/Office "Golden Gate"


----------



## my19

Sergei said:


> Why Kyivan? Ukraine is a lot more than just Kyiv.


то я пожартував:lol: ^^


----------



## my19

Dr.Mesofius said:


> Підтримую. Але "Office "Golden Gate" та "Великі Ворота Києва" можно напевно разом залишити. Великі Ворота Києва/Office "Golden Gate"


підтримую!


----------



## VelesHomais

my19 said:


> і шось київське : Бессарабка=)))))


ага, зараз нам львів"яне щось своє впіндрючать що ми навіть не зрозуміємо про що йде мова


----------



## my19

кульпарківка:lol: щось таке?:lol:


----------



## Pavlo

my19 said:


> кульпарківка:lol: щось таке?:lol:


Цікаво чи ще стось зрозуміє що ти маєш на увазі :laugh:


----------



## VelesHomais

Я ні


----------



## my19

ну мені друзі що у львові живуть(жили) постійно казали щоби я записався в палату №19 на кульпарківській:lol: як буду у Львові. 

потім якось ще розповіли що то психлікарня там:lol:

І що вони в палаті 77, що ліворуч по коридору, поселяться.:lol:


----------



## oranger

Ну київське підійшло б "Труба"
Може голосувати вже треба, бо я зараз почну вас павлоградськими варіантами бомбардувати:lol:


----------



## my19

_повторно_ пропоную змінити назви тем в форумі "Київ":

1)"Проекти що розглядались на міській раді "
на "Офісна будівля на Михайлівській площі"
2)"Такой гостиницы в Киеве еще не было"
на "Hilton, 26пов. на бульварі Шевченка 20-30"
3)"Пам’ятки архітектури та оточуюче будівни"
на "Пам’ятки арх. та оточуюче будівництво"
4)"Office "Golden Gate"
на "Великі Ворота Києва/Office "Golden Gate"
5)"Концепція забудови громадського центру &"
на "НИЖНЯ ТЕЛИЧКА"

дякую


----------



## my19

будь-ласка, редагуйте назви тих тредів!=)


----------



## Sergei

my19 said:


> будь-ласка, редагуйте назви тих тредів!=)


I can't read this. Is it just me? What are you trying to post?

And saw the thread renaming, I'll get to it when I can, ok?


----------



## Sergei

my19 said:


> _повторно_ пропоную змінити назви тем в форумі "Київ":
> 
> 1)"Проекти що розглядались на міській раді "
> на "Офісна будівля на Михайлівській площі"
> 2)"Такой гостиницы в Киеве еще не было"
> на "Hilton, 26пов. на бульварі Шевченка 20-30"
> 3)"Пам’ятки архітектури та оточуюче будівни"
> на "Пам’ятки арх. та оточуюче будівництво"
> 4)"Office "Golden Gate"
> на "Великі Ворота Києва/Office "Golden Gate"
> 5)"Концепція забудови громадського центру &"
> на "НИЖНЯ ТЕЛИЧКА"
> 
> дякую


Done! I appreciate your patience.


----------



## oranger

так голосуємо чи ні?


----------



## Pavlo

або "За пивом"


----------



## my19

або "За редбулом" :lol:

тут не всі пиво п'ють=)))))))


----------



## my19

Пропоную перенести всі старі теми що стосуються України в "Eastern Europe / Balkans" до "Urban Ukraine"


----------



## Pavlo

Там наших майже немає, крім "Kyiv Construction Updates"


----------



## my19

є, може не там але я вже на штуки 4 чи 5 вже натрапляв випадково. Там і про Київ є...


----------



## my19

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=358692
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=307601
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=332996
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=203028
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=274238
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=281776
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=272099
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=275533
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=263423
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=231602
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=265902
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=266035
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=263734
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=241657
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=257857
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=262327
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=261343
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=141612
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=258348
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=258347
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=258346
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=257761
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=256772
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=256511
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=256061
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=255890
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=253944
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=251472
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=249918
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=249519
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=248660
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=247746
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=242495
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=208276
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=242857
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=241961
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=242457
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=241183
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=237023
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=235739
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=230562
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=230633
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=229304
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=227663
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=227498
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=226297
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=226834
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=225537
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=225377
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=223392
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=219114
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=217548
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=219747
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=216769
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=215131
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=212814
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=201929
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=214184
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=213164
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=210108
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=209965
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=209270
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=208546
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=209283
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=208298
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=208351
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=206590
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=205449
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=205490
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=198690
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=204297
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=203573
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=203044
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=201330
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=203016
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=198684
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=184833

Вони там нікому не потрібні. Валяються десь на N-сторінках...
Всі хто цікавляться Україної нині заходять в Урбан Юкрейн, а ті теми...я сам дуже вражений...багато цікавого...думаю тут вони потрібні більше!

Україна для українців!=))


----------



## VelesHomais

Хто візьме на себе відповідальність може вже починати опитування


----------



## my19

Щодо skybar'у чи тредів?=))


----------



## VelesHomais

skybar 

До речі підтримую ідею перенести всі фототреді, я навіть забув що я їх так багато раніше робив


----------



## VelesHomais

У мене виникла така дивна але цікава ідея. Останнім часом спостерігаю за таким явищем: Урбан Юкрейн постійно переглядає у середньому 8-10 чол. десь 1-2 з них є користувачами з жодним постом, останні взагалі незареєстровані.

*Пропоную* створити окрему гілку на головній сторінці, з назвою "*ВПЕРШЕ ТУТ? ЗАХОДЬ*!" або щось на такий зразок, і там буде щось таке:









Мені здається що багато людей просто переглядають форум як новини, але не приєднуються до спілкування. Треба їх підключати


----------



## my19

Супер! Створюй гілку!=) 

єдине що низ виглядає як реклама партії регіонів:lol: зміни кольори та шрифт


----------



## kalashnikov

Да действительно надо так сделать. Очень уж мало пользователей в нашей секции.


----------



## VelesHomais

my19 said:


> єдине що низ виглядає як реклама партії регіонів:lol:


"Упалсастула" :lol:


----------



## my19

my19 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=358692
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=307601
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=332996
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=203028
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=274238
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=281776
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=272099
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=275533
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=263423
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=231602
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=265902
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=266035
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=263734
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=241657
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=257857
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=262327
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=261343
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=141612
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=258348
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=258347
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=258346
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=257761
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=256772
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=256511
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=256061
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=255890
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=253944
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=251472
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=249918
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=249519
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=248660
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=247746
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=242495
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=208276
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=242857
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=241961
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=242457
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=241183
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=237023
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=235739
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=230562
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=230633
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=229304
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=227663
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=227498
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=226297
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=226834
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=225537
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=225377
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=223392
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=219114
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=217548
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=219747
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=216769
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=215131
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=212814
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=201929
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=214184
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=213164
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=210108
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=209965
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=209270
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=208546
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=209283
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=208298
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=208351
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=206590
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=205449
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=205490
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=198690
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=204297
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=203573
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=203044
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=201330
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=203016
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=198684
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=184833
> 
> Вони там нікому не потрібні. Валяються десь на N-сторінках...
> Всі хто цікавляться Україної нині заходять в Урбан Юкрейн, а ті теми...я сам дуже вражений...багато цікавого...думаю тут вони потрібні більше!
> 
> Україна для українців!=))



давайте вже переносити оці треди та мабуть краще зробити таки Український Фото Форум! :cheers:


----------



## Sergei

my19 said:


> давайте вже переносити оці треди та мабуть краще зробити таки Український Фото Форум! :cheers:


The EE moderators decided that we should keep those threads in the old forum. Any new threads, I'll move.


----------



## my19

Sergei, давай може краще попитаємося у тих людей які їх створювали ті треди, чи вважають вони за потрібне На мою думку це більш демократичне вирішення питання!


----------



## Pavlo

Хм я думаю що це просто лінь з боку модераторів переносити стільки матеріалу. Шкода.


----------



## VelesHomais

my19 said:


> зміни кольори та шрифт


Спробував змінити колір та шрифт, ні... щось не виходе. Поки що залишу так


----------



## Sergei

Guys, we need to decide on a Skybar name, and soon. I want to ask Detritus for changes all in one go.

So what were all the names proposed?


----------



## my19

ну я пропоную зробити "Український Дім" (креатив з вулиці Хрещатик(Европейська площа)
або ще як: "Площа", гг загадково і незрозуміло)) і давайте тут розглянемо систему форумів коли їх буде 4

до речі, субфоруми в фототеці потрібні!=)


----------



## Sergei

What about the names we thought of before?


----------



## kalashnikov

Тут вже пропонували. Мені подобається "Кав'ярня" або "Козацька Рада". Буде так по-українськи оригинально - не те що якісь там "Чайні" або ще щось. :


----------



## kalashnikov

Вже треба видвинути варіанти та робити опитування.


----------



## Sergei

As far as the Photo sub-forum goes, we need to think of some things too:

Are we going to call it "Phototeka"? Or something different? We don't need "Ukrainian" in front of it, since it's already in our forum.

About the proposed sections. 

I'm really opposed to a contest forum. What for? We don't have enough users to have a competition of our own photos.

If you do want to divide it further, we can have a section for our own photos of anything, not just Ukraine, and then a section for photo threads of Ukrainian cities, etc. This is what we had in EE, and it worked well.

Or we can keep general photo threads on the main page, and only have photos made by Ukrainian members in the Phototeka.


----------



## Sergei

kalashnikov said:


> Вже треба видвинути варіанти та робити опитування.


Hint: I'm not the only one who can make polls. 

I have to run now.


----------



## my19

Тоді нехай будуть субфорумом про подорожі. Або взагалі без сабів)


----------



## my19

головне при цьому перетянути все наше(фото) з ЕЕ, а там тредів з сотню.


----------



## VelesHomais

Я вважаю що підрозділів підрозділу фототеки робити не треба, навіщо, нас і так тут 15 чоловік...

Сама назва фототека мені не подобається. Краще щось більш зрозуміле, як наприклад "Україна у фотографіях". І не треба їх розділяти на власні фотки, та фотки знайдени десь, або фотки зроблені друзями. Чєпуха. Хай все буде разом. 

Що стосується назви скайбару, було багато цікавих варіантів. Зараз зроблю опитування.


----------



## VelesHomais

Я додаю ці варіанти до опитування, якщо хтось хоче щось додати, ви маєте 5 хвилин 

Кав'ярня

Майдан

Козацька Рада 

Корчма

Розмови на даху


----------



## my19

до біса 5хв, вже хочу голосувати!)


----------



## my19

Можна зробити просто: Фотогалерея


----------



## VelesHomais

Вважаю що варто зробити опитування стосовно майбутньої назви "фотогалереї" (якщо немає консенсуса)

Згоден з май19, мені теж подобається просто "Фотогалерея"


----------



## Sergei

Dr.Mesofius said:


> Згоден з май19, мені теж подобається просто "Фотогалерея"


:yes:


----------



## VelesHomais

Чи існують протилежні думки?


----------



## kalashnikov

Dr.Mesofius said:


> Чи існують протилежні думки?


Козацька фотогалерея ! :lol: 
Може ще Фотомайдан.


----------



## oranger

kalashnikov said:


> Козацька фотогалерея ! :lol:
> Може ще Фотомайдан.


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## my19

ВСЕ! Старий Новий Рік пройшов! Переміг варіант "*Козацька рада*"!!!

Вітаю всіх хто нас з тим що ми обрали нарешті назву Скайбару!!:banana: 

З Фотогалереею теж не було заперечень!:banana: 

давайте тепер ставити!=)

Думаю що має бути так:

Київ
Регіони
Фотогалерея
Козацька Рада

або навпаки:

Козацька Рада
Фотогалерея
Регіони
Київ

що ви про це думаєте?


----------



## my19

Та давайте якомога швидше ставити!!!=))



kalashnikov said:


> Козацька фотогалерея ! :lol:
> Може ще Фотомайдан.


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Sergei

Okay, I'll try to get that done soon.


----------



## VelesHomais

Cупер  мені все подобається!


----------



## Pavlo

:laugh:

Модом ніколи не був, просто давно знав пару модерів, і один раз поцікавився шо там в них за секрети. Ну от взнав шо в них там схована секція є, всякі різні інструменти...


----------



## VelesHomais

artemka said:


> Вот она:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=459900
> 21 декабря другой наш модератор Сергей почему-то переместил её до "вiльних тем, не пов'язаних з будiвництвом" - до "Козацької ради".
> 
> Более популярная тема в российской секции форума:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=476280


Можешь её обратно перенести, в ней как раз таки строительства всё и касается.


----------



## VelesHomais

А, ти вже переніс, дякую.

Ну і модератор у нас був попередній. Все що не треба чіпав, а на те що вимагало дій не звертав увагу


----------



## my19

"Павло, а откуды ты знаешь шо объединять нужно с помощью кнопки "merge threads"?"

хах)) vBulletin найновішої версії любий дурень може закачати та встановити)) а потім сам з собою розмовляти :lol:


----------



## KV

Artemka, не знаю чи ти це можеш зробити, але я пропоную нарешті виділити Харків та Донецьк з регіонів в окремі гілки. По цих містах вже досить багато інфи, та й чим вони гірші за Дніпропетровськ?! 

P.S. Нікого не хочу образити. :cheers:


----------



## oranger

KV said:


> Artemka, не знаю чи ти це можеш зробити, але я пропоную нарешті виділити Харків та Донецьк з регіонів в окремі гілки. По цих містах вже досить багато інфи, та й чим вони гірші за Дніпропетровськ?!
> 
> P.S. Нікого не хочу образити. :cheers:


Погоджуюсь. :cheers:
Можна ще й Львів.


----------



## KV

^^^^
Дякую за підтримку, хотілося б щоб інші учасники форуму висловилися стосовно моєї пропозиції.


----------



## Pablitisimo Maximo

KV said:


> Artemka, не знаю чи ти це можеш зробити, але я пропоную нарешті виділити Харків та Донецьк з регіонів в окремі гілки. По цих містах вже досить багато інфи, та й чим вони гірші за Дніпропетровськ?!
> 
> P.S. Нікого не хочу образити. :cheers:


Полностью поддерживаю!


----------



## KV

artemka said:


> Это могут только старшие редакторы
> 
> Смотрим, шо у нас есь. Из 56 тем (всего 2 страницы) в секции "Регионы":
> 
> 14 Донецк (1/4 всех)
> в основном новые темы по 1-3 страницы
> 8 Одесса
> в основном старые непопулярные темы
> 4 Харьков
> почти всё ютится в одной главной теме
> 
> По идее, можно выделить Донецк, но не будет ли это обидным для Харькова? Про Одессу молчу - у нас там никого.


Ну вобщем, если можеш, подсоби как-то!


----------



## Pablitisimo Maximo

artemka said:


> Это могут только старшие редакторы
> 
> Смотрим, шо у нас есь. Из 56 тем (всего 2 страницы) в секции "Регионы":
> 
> 14 Донецк (1/4 всех)
> в основном новые темы по 1-3 страницы
> 8 Одесса
> в основном старые непопулярные темы
> 4 Харьков
> почти всё ютится в одной главной теме
> 
> По идее, можно выделить Донецк, но не будет ли это обидным для Харькова? Про Одессу молчу - у нас там никого.


И нормально. Постепенно темы появятся. А то ведь сейчас каша.


----------



## oranger

Pablitisimo Maximo said:


> Постепенно темы появятся. А то ведь сейчас каша.


Це точно, тоді вже знаєш - куди йдеш дивитися або постити. Бо Що таке для України регіони. Це ж така величезна теріторія. Давайте хоча б з Донецька почнемо, а потім побачимо. :cheers:


----------



## my19

Міста/Регіони треба змінити так:

*Галичина, Волинь, Закарпаття і Буковина*
Львівська, Франківська, Тернопільська, Волинська, Рівненська, Закарпатська, Чернівецька та захід Житомирської області

*Донбас і Слобожанщина*
Донецько-Луганська конурбація, Харківська алгомерація та області

*Запорожжя*
Дніпровська, Запорізька та Криворізька агломерації

*Київ*
Київська агломерація

*Наддніпрящина, Сіверія і Поділля*
Київська, Черкаська, Полтавська, Чернігівська, Сумська, Хмельницька, Вінницька та схід Житомирської області

*Одеса, Крим і причорномор'є*
Одеська, Херсонська, Миколаївська області, АРК


Якщо ви це підтримаєте то я в найближчий час запостю точні кордони мапою.

p.s. Розділ "Регіони" вже буде не потрібен


----------



## Pablitisimo Maximo

1) Можно и так, как предлагает my19. Хотя у нас пока маловато для этого данных. Но в целом это более правильная идея, хоть и опережающая время.

2) Прошу снять бан с my19. С моей точки зрения совершенно недопустимо банить активного украинского участника форума без каких-либо серьезных причин, оставляя на форуме сомнительных субъектов, вроде Алешуа и Юрия. Я категорически не согласен с этим решением модератора. Прошу высказаться и других участников по этому поводу.


----------



## Ukr_Alex

Шо його забанили? hno:


----------



## VelesHomais

Я вважаю що не варто абсолютно для всіх регіонів робити оремі секції, це буде не зручно перевіряти (заходити до всіх окремо). Виділяти варто лише міста які, наприклад, складають 50%+ від загальних топіків у секції. 

Також я проти змін за етнорегіональними признаками.


----------



## Pavlo

Блін, my19 кинули в буцегарню


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Pablitisimo Maximo said:


> 1) Можно и так, как предлагает my19. Хотя у нас пока маловато для этого данных. Но в целом это более правильная идея, хоть и опережающая время.
> 
> 2) Прошу снять бан с my19. С моей точки зрения совершенно недопустимо банить активного украинского участника форума без каких-либо серьезных причин, оставляя на форуме сомнительных субъектов, вроде Алешуа и Юрия. Я категорически не согласен с этим решением модератора. Прошу высказаться и других участников по этому поводу.


Не поняв!
Шо за самодєятєльность?
Ну-ну


----------



## KV

Burislav said:


> Я вважаю що не варто абсолютно для всіх регіонів робити оремі секції, це буде не зручно перевіряти (заходити до всіх окремо). Виділяти варто лише міста які, наприклад, складають 50%+ від загальних топіків у секції.
> 
> Також я проти змін за етнорегіональними признаками.


Підтримую!! Ще раз повторю свою думку: треба виділити Харків і Донецьк, все інше нехай лишається в "регіонах" (принайні поки що).

P.S. А що *my19 * у банці????? Якщо так, то за що???


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

^^ За його підпис - атремка каже шо тіпа це ворожнеча і т.д. - коротше - херня це все.
Май19 назад - це раз
повернути його підпис - це два!

до речі - у кого є лінк - я його загубив.

Нехай ТЕПЕР він доказує всім шо цей лінк переступає правила!!! - нехай докаже Сергію та іншим.


----------



## oranger

Pablitisimo Maximo said:


> Прошу снять бан с my19. С моей точки зрения совершенно недопустимо банить активного украинского участника форума без каких-либо серьезных причин, оставляя на форуме сомнительных субъектов, вроде Алешуа и Юрия. Я категорически не согласен с этим решением модератора. Прошу высказаться и других участников по этому поводу.


artemka ведет себя абсолютно неадекватно. Похоже, пришло время дать ему желтую карточку! А если не вернет my19, то и красную. С таким модераторством мы вобще скатимся хер знаэ куда! hno:


----------



## Askold

Дякую за наведження порядку.


----------



## VelesHomais

Артём, можешь переименовать 

Комплекс "Грант"/"Grant" Complex

на *Grand Hotel 32 fl / 2012 | готель Грант 32 п.*

там уже этажность стала известна. Можно слово комплекс добавить, можно не добавлять, как сам думаешь. А вообще у нас как-то не до конца стандартизированы названия, не плохо бы это обсудить.


----------



## Fira

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=630148&page=3

Артемка, це тема про Білорусь а не мовні баталії, чи не міг би ти навести тут лад, будь-ласка?


----------



## Ukr_Alex

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=21064729&postcount=567


Артемка постирай все що англійською бачиш, дуже прошу. Спочатку москалі тепер ляхи, історія себе повторює...

Ож нерви в гадів...


----------



## VelesHomais

Було б добре додати "Україна" під Urban Ukraine як зараз зробили для Білорусі


----------



## [email protected]

Артемка, забери червоний смайлик з назви Франківського фототреду


----------



## my19

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/group.php?do=grouplist&order=asc&sort=created&pp=20&page=1 кучканемося!

Тепер у нас vBulletin® Version 3.7.1 - круто!)

У нас номерки 5 та 7 з п'ятьох однозначних


----------



## Playmaker

my19 said:


> У нас номерки 5 та 7 з п'ятьох однозначних


Що це означає?


----------



## my19

Playmaker said:


> Що це означає?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/group.php?groupid=5 - Київ

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/group.php?groupid=7 - Україна

3-ої, 6-ої, 8-ої та 9-ої не існує і не буде існувати) Міг зареєструвати і раніше...2 та 3, але гальма:lol: 5 і 7 номерки красивіші!!))


----------



## rudnicki

Сепаратисты!


----------



## my19

Це чат)


----------



## _Hawk_

То вже може скоро в скайпе перейдем на відео конференції


----------



## orland

*artemka*, переименуй, пожалуйста, ветку http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=600094 на [Donetsk / Донецьк] ЖК Панорамный /24fl, 23fl/~100m/2009 UC


----------



## wombato

^^ 
А еще, по-моему, нужно убрать из названия веток надпись [Donetsk / Донецьк] - она больше не нужна, только мешает.


----------



## orland

^^Нет, не стоит. Думаю вероятней будут искать проект с названием города. Но если и без него, то все равно очень вероятно, что выйдут на SSC.


----------



## Pablitisimo Maximo

Настоятельно предлагаю создать наконец отдельный подфорум по Харькову!
Ко ЗА?


----------



## my19

ТАК!Харківському субфоруму!


----------



## _Hawk_

Щось на тих підфорумах ніхто не спілкується:dunno:


----------



## Pablitisimo Maximo

Там сейчас большая мусорка. Не удобно общаться. А по Харькову уже много веток!


----------



## VelesHomais

Я проти. Так само як був і проти донецького. Не настільни багато активності щоб існувати окремом, зараз спостерігаємо за спадом активності на донецькому, бо місцевих ще не дуже багато а люди з інших міст частіше заходять лише у "регіони" щоб подивитись що відбувається у своємо місті + "на людєй пасматрєть" заходять до інших міст.

Передчасно все це. Хоча я вважаю що рішати повинні харків"яни.


----------



## [email protected]

То *Playmaker*


> Možuť splutaty z cyhańśkymy čy induśkymy vizerunkamy. Može krašče vziaty dochrystýanśki klasyčni vyšyvanky z vizerunkamy, jaki majuť prosti geometryčni formy? Ale obovjazkovo, ščob klasyčni červono-bilo-čorni koliory buly.


Це типова українська вишивка, а сплутати можуть і ті що ти представив, крім того їх треба ще довго вимальовувати, а цю просто вирізати звідси
http://www.sago.com.ua/images/vishivka0129.jpg

То *Fira*


> Я б спробував котрусь із цих


Гарні фото, але на банер не підходять, на них важко буде впізнати Львів

То *rudnicki*


> Вместо Паруса, надобно Гаспром разместить.


Й лишити столицю та найвищий БЦ України без місця на банері

То * AlexFromAlczewsk*


> Я думаю ця світлина підійде до "Шахтаря":


Водяні знаки мішають

Порився в неті й знайшов два нових фото









Хоча як на мене то цей кращий








симетричні HDRки по бокам підкреслють симетричність баннера


----------



## Pablitisimo Maximo

Мне нравится. 
Только вышивку я бы сменил на более старинную и аутентичную и оставил ее только по бокам.


----------



## Levshev

Может, стоит взять получше фото Паруса?


----------



## Fira

Хлопаки ну чого ви постійно вибираєте фотки з поганою погодою? Воно ж депресивно виглядатиме. Це стосується не лише Львова а й Паруса. Доречі можна ще ось цю поставити, гарне фото як на мене.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/irish-guy/102167411/


----------



## Playmaker

[email protected] said:


> То *Playmaker*
> 
> Це типова українська вишивка, а сплутати можуть і ті що ти представив, крім того їх треба ще довго вимальовувати, а цю просто вирізати звідси
> http://www.sago.com.ua/images/vishivka0129.jpg


Tak, ja v kursi, ščo ce typova ukrajinśka vyšyvanka. Prosto mav na uvazi, ščo krašče vziaty davniu, bo cia vynykla u 17 stolitti. Davni majuť prosti geometryčni vizerunky. Do toho ž, koly cia zmenšena, vona vyhliadaje jak prosti trojandy.

Ce my z vamy znajemo, ščo vona suto ukrajinśka, a liudy u sviti prosto pobačať trojandy. Bo tam naviť i ne vydno, ščo ce vyšytý vizerunok. A koly maješ geometryčno-prosti vizerunky, to biĺš zrozumilo, ščo to je vyšyvannia


----------



## AlexFromAlczewsk

Он тікі шо wombato виклав нову світлину "Шахтаря", я думаю це підійде.








:cheers:


----------



## VelesHomais

[email protected] said:


> симетричні HDRки по бокам підкреслють симетричність баннера


У першому світлина стадіону краще, у другому Львова. 



Фотка "Паруса" подобається, бо гарно видно ще й Еспланаду на тлі. Вишивка теж подобається, дуже миролюбливо виглядає.


----------



## Playmaker

Burislav said:


> Фотка "Паруса" подобається, бо гарно видно ще й Еспланаду на тлі. Вишивка теж подобається, дуже миролюбливо виглядає.


Vy ščo! Jaka Esplanada! 

Tobto vy chočete chvalytysia zvyčajnoju sporudoju, jaka do toho ž šče ne zbudovana ta na zobraženni jiji vzahali i ne vydno?

Na moju dumku treba obyraty harni svitlyny vže zaveršenych proektiv. Bo takych "esplanad" po vsiomu svitu tysiači, majže kožna krajina Latynśkoji Ameryky maje šče krašči sučasni budynky.

Ta svitlyna u kolaži zanadto pochmura.


----------



## KV

Парус занадто сіро виглядає, невже в нас немає якихось інших його фоток?


----------



## [email protected]

Ну ось скільки людей стільки й думок, кожному не догодиш. Саме тому я й казав чим більше осіб представить свій варіант, тим легше буде потім вибрати найкращий.
Невже так важко склеїти кілька фотографій докупи?

Свій варіант трохи підправлю й виставлю пізніше


----------



## VelesHomais

На двох українців - три гетьмана.


----------



## Playmaker

[email protected] said:


> Ну ось скільки людей стільки й думок, кожному не догодиш. Саме тому я й казав чим більше осіб представить свій варіант, тим легше буде потім вибрати найкращий.


Buď laska, na mene ne obražajsia. Ce ja z profesijnoji točky zoru davav poradu tobi. Taka profesijna etyka, ščo treba obhovoriuvaty dyzajn, ne možna movčaty 
Ja praciuju dyzajnerom.

Ty molodeć!

Planuju svij variant zrobyty, ale treba znajty čas na pošuk harnych svitlyn, adže harnі vchidnі dani - ce polovyna vdaloho rezuĺtatu.


----------



## [email protected]

Playmaker said:


> Buď laska, na mene ne obražajsia. Ce ja z profesijnoji točky zoru davav poradu tobi. Taka profesijna etyka, ščo treba obhovoriuvaty dyzajn, ne možna movčaty


За що мені ображатись? Поради то дуже добре, я просто хотів щоб ще хтось спробував 



> Ja praciuju dyzajnerom.


А я студент архітектор


----------



## KV

*artemka* просьба перенести ветку http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=561350 из общего "мусорника" в подфорум Киева и переименовать ее в "*Населення Києва*". Периодически разгараются жаркие споры по поводу того сколько кого в Киеве живет поетому ветка будет актуальной именно в этом месте.
Кто за - спасибо, кто против - просьба аргументировать.


----------



## Playmaker

^^ Ja za.


----------



## Fira

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=23618058#post23618058

Artemka, постирай будь-ласка ось тут, а то там два кумпеля цілком неадекватних :lol:


----------



## orland

Да, кстати там и плюшки есть за что выписать. hno:


----------



## VelesHomais

Не уявляю звідки у людей така поведінка.


----------



## IllyaDe

Мда


----------



## Pablitisimo Maximo

Быстро этот хреномодер из Канады все подчистил. Позорник.


----------



## golov

Pablitisimo Maximo said:


> Быстро этот хреномодер из Канады все подчистил. Позорник.


Модераторы, почему вы терпите такие наезды?


----------



## Pablitisimo Maximo

Подгавкало из масквы прибежало. Тьфу.


----------



## Playmaker

Pablitisimo Maximo said:


> Быстро этот хреномодер из Канады все подчистил. Позорник.


Nu a jak šče. Vin zjavliajeťsia tut raz na tyždeń, ale kryčyť, ščo často tut buvaje, ale my joho ne bačymo :lol:

P.S. Golov jde v ignor.


----------



## oranger

golov said:


> Модераторы, почему вы терпите такие наезды?


Пошол нахуй отсюда!


----------



## Sergei

golov said:


> Модераторы, почему вы терпите такие наезды?


Не волнуйся, не терпим.


----------



## Playmaker

oranger said:


> Пошол нахуй отсюда!


Додай його в іґнор-список! 

Так добре після цього — не бачиш, не читаєш нісенітницю, яку випльовують запалені мізки цих мідій.


----------



## asotUA

Pablisimo забанели?:?


----------



## Sergei

7iDmytro_UA* said:


> Pablisimo забанели?:?


Just a little vacation.


----------



## Playmaker

Sergei said:


> Just a little vacation.


What was the reason?
Or by this comment you are just showing off your moderator's power?


----------



## Sergei

Playmaker said:


> What was the reason?
> Or by this comment you are just showing off your moderator's power?


See, this is the problem. You can't just respect my decision, or at least ask me privately, but instead you suggest that I'm trying to show off my moderator powers.

I'm not required to explain the reason, but let's just say it was something offensive that he said in this thread, which has since been removed.


----------



## Playmaker

Sergei said:


> See, this is the problem. You can't just respect my decision, or at least ask me privately, but instead you suggest that I'm trying to show off my moderator powers.
> 
> I'm not required to explain the reason, but let's just say it was something offensive that he said in this thread, which has since been removed.


Basically, this is the idea of being a polite moderator: even if you don't point the reason, you *DO NOT* launch any sarcastic jokes while commenting on a temporary ban.

I just emphasized you've been sarcastic.


----------



## Askold

Hloptsi, dil'ky davajte baner bez vyshyvanok! Ne treba vsiuda "etno" tykaty.


----------



## Max

А може баннер зробити такий.

Зліва - направо.

Львів (площа Ринок/Оперний) - Луцьк (Луцький замок) - Київ (Баба на Майдані) - Дніпропетровськ (???) - Харків (Держпром) - Донецьк (Терикони або Великі металургійні заводи).


І без вишиванок. Якийсь перехід зробити змазаний.

Найкраще - було б не фото, а схематичні, проте пізнавані малюнки.


----------



## IllyaDe

Max said:


> А може баннер зробити такий.
> 
> Зліва - направо.
> 
> Львів (площа Ринок/Оперний) - Луцьк (Луцький замок) - Київ (Баба на Майдані) - Дніпропетровськ (???) - Харків (Держпром) - Донецьк (Терикони або Великі металургійні заводи).
> 
> 
> І без вишиванок. Якийсь перехід зробити змазаний.
> 
> Найкраще - було б не фото, а схематичні, проте пізнавані малюнки.


Це ти на індуський банер надивився?


----------



## Max

IllyaDe said:


> Це ти на індуський банер надивився?


Ага  Тільки от жовту машинку не пізнаю. Мені завжди здавалося, що вершиною індійського автомобілебудування є придурошні машинка Тата.


----------



## IllyaDe

Max said:


> Ага  Тільки от жовту машинку не пізнаю. Мені завжди здавалося, що вершиною індійського автомобілебудування є придурошні машинка Тата.


Так то ж індійська Тата за 2500 зеленими долярами найдешевша машинка світу (по типу)








http://auto.ria.ua/news/128413

Може нам тоді у відповідь Індусам в банер забехать таврію чи ЗАпор?:lol:


----------



## Fira

^^ класний ЗаПЕЖОрець :nuts:


----------



## asotUA

Ну то що там з баннером на ДН????????...Вже через кілька днів і саме св'ято а про баннер ні слова...чи той самий залишаємо чи ще якісь останні ідеї у когось є?
Сергій, як там справи з "начальством форума"?..росмовляв вже про цю тему зі своїми там?...треба вже швидше рішати бо дата ось-ось стукне!:cheers:


----------



## Playmaker

IllyaDe said:


> Може нам тоді у відповідь Індусам в банер забехать таврію чи ЗАпор?:lol:


Peršý raz sia podobaje tiuningovaný Zaporožeć


----------



## IllyaDe

в мене питання пройде День Незалежності України як я зрозумів на нього вже буде банер, а чи можна запропонувати просто банер Запоріжжя на приклад на день міста, щоб його вивісили в Скайпері?


----------



## Playmaker

Я теж тяжію до Европи, тобто до Польщі, Чехії, Данії чи Словенії. Азіатська Турція мені чесно кажучи баудужа, навіть якщо вона територіально ближче, ніж Данія. Культурно ми ближчі до Данії, але шкода... данці небагато про нас знають, тому ми повинні їм допомогти


----------



## IllyaDe

Playmaker said:


> Я теж тяжію до Европи, тобто до Польщі, Чехії, Данії чи Словенії. Азіатська Турція мені чесно кажучи баудужа, навіть якщо вона територіально ближче, ніж Данія. Культурно ми ближчі до Данії, але шкода... данці небагато про нас знають, тому ми повинні їм допомогти


Ну тоді почнемо великий похід з наших сусідів, а потім покоримо усю Європу :lol:


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Де всі закриті гілки про війну Россії проти Грузії???
Закриті гілки повинні залишатися! Шо за херня. Це раз.

Два - чого це наш модератор стирає власні повідомлення та цитати на них у старих політичних гілках?

Де порядок?


----------



## Playmaker

XAPAKTEPHИK;24788868 said:


> Де всі закриті гілки про війну Россії проти Грузії???
> Закриті гілки повинні залишатися! Шо за херня. Це раз.
> 
> Два - чого це наш модератор стирає власні повідомлення та цитати на них у старих політичних гілках?
> 
> Де порядок?


Модерування на грані фантастики.


----------



## IllyaDe

ну так оберіть нового модератора, і створіть каоліцію :lol:


----------



## Playmaker

artemka said:


> НАВЕРХУ мусорки ("Козацкой Рады") нашей секции висит объявление, в котором написано шо любая политика с форума будет удаляться, так как такие темы приводят к грызне между форумчанами.


Те правило придумав ти сам. Не можна створювати будь-які політичні чи то історичні теми і репліки, щоб не було сварки — це не домократія, а автократія. Просто ти не можеш контролювати розмови іншим способом і обрав найпростіший та найавторитарніший спосіб.


----------



## ancov

Можете обсуждать политику в российской секции, никто не запрещает.


----------



## Playmaker

artemka said:


> Нет, не я. И когда мне это правило предложил один из уважаемых ветеранов форума, я поначалу отказался.


Шановний, це автократія. Хтось підказав модератору, що таке правило гарне і воно сподобалося модератору. Де на форумі це правило записано окрім цього особистого повідомлення? Ніде. Тому очевидно, що це правило — "відсебятіна" і не має ніякої юридичної (в рамках цього форуму) підстави. Одна справа — нацистськи заклики або особиста образа за межами дозволеного, інша справа — націоналістичні, патріотичні погляди і коментарі та обговорення політичних чи то історичних події.



artemka said:


> Да. А то когда начинают друг друга поносить, мне потом не разобраться хто прав, а хто обижен.


А це вже залежить від модераторських здібностей, як саме ти можеш керувати ситуацією. Якщо в тебе не дуже це виходить, ти можеш вигадати правила, які тобі підказав ветеран форуму, який може і згадки не мав, чим це обернеться. Тобі так легше, тому що не треба витрачати більше часу на перевірку того, що пишуть, тому що не треба думати, вникати в ситуацію, в дискусію, тому що тобі легше просто "відрубувати" те, що пишуть.



artemka said:


> И хто-нибудь щас может утверждать, шо на нашей секции непорядок?


Порядки різні бувають. При тиранах та за часів СРСР теж порядок був. Усі ми знаємо, що то був за порядок.

P.S. Прошу всіх звернути увагу, що те правило, яке написано у гілці _ЗАБОРОНА | ЗАПРЕТ | PROHIBITION_ — це особиста точка зору нашого модератора Артемки, тобто це не офіційне правило форуму, а його "ноу-хау" в рамках цього форуму. Особисто Артемка, а не форум, забороняє будь-які політичні, а також (увага) історичні(!) теми чи репліки. Тобто він це зробив для того, щоб йому було легше модерувати та встановити "порядок". Не знаю, як вам, а мені це пахне автократією, а не демократією.


----------



## IllyaDe

Бурислав, а як там просуваються перемовини зі стратегічними партнерами?


----------



## Bandera

Хлопці чи може з вас хтось відкрити треад про Буковель я чув що там дуже багато будівництва і проектів. В них на вебсайті нема достатньо інформації може з вас хтось знає більше.


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Як гілку(а не тред!!!) нову робити - то тре шось писати.
Як нема шо писати - то з чим відкривати?
То як хто шось знає більше - той хай і відкриє.
А шо там? (окрім висування на обрання на 2014)


----------



## Bandera

^^ Гілку можна відкрити в регіонах і писати там нетреба багато тільки загальну інформацію про це містечко.


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Добре, (як звешся?) - отримай - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=702034
А ти казав про іменку(сайт) - я нать не знаю де він - жбурляй все туди  :cheers:


----------



## Bandera

Дякую Характерник за нову гілку і звуся Бандера!:cheers:


----------



## VelesHomais

Вибачаюсь що не відповідав, зовсім забув про нашу розмову та мою пропозицію. Останнім часом маю не багато вільного часу, особливо для форума.



Playmaker said:


> Я теж тяжію до Европи, тобто до Польщі, Чехії, Данії чи Словенії. Азіатська Турція мені чесно кажучи баудужа, навіть якщо вона територіально ближче, ніж Данія. Культурно ми ближчі до Данії, але шкода... данці небагато про нас знають, тому ми повинні їм допомогти


Я не розумію до чого тут хто ближчий, зрозуміло що Данія нам ближче ніж Туреччина, саме тому мені і цікаво більше дізнатись про егзотичну Туреччину ніж про "свою" Данію.



IllyaDe said:


> Бурислав, а як там просуваються перемовини зі стратегічними партнерами?


Ніяк, забув


----------



## IllyaDe

В мене друг в Туреччині працював 4 місяці, я тобі можу пересказати в двох словах6
ОДНА ПУСТЕЛЯ!


----------



## Playmaker

Burislav said:


> Я не розумію до чого тут хто ближчий, зрозуміло що Данія нам ближче ніж Туреччина, саме тому мені і цікаво більше дізнатись про егзотичну Туреччину ніж про "свою" Данію.


Burislave, dane pytannia — pytannia integraciji. Ja tebe rozumiju, ale v mene trošky inšý priorytet.



IllyaDe said:


> В мене друг в Туреччині працював 4 місяці, я тобі можу пересказати в двох словах6
> ОДНА ПУСТЕЛЯ!


Vse, pro Tureččynu vže diznalysia. Možna perechodyty do Daniji :colgate:


----------



## ishalai

У меня предложение:
давайте попросим Артёма сделать большие ссылки на русский (ну и возможно белорусский и другие близкие нам форумы - польский к примеру). 
Очень удобно переходить будет, ведь многие из наших форумчан часто наведываются к соседям. 
Вот в русском форуме такие ссылки есть и очень кстати удобные...


----------



## Playmaker

ishalai said:


> У меня предложение:
> давайте попросим Артёма сделать большие ссылки на русский (ну и возможно белорусский и другие близкие нам форумы - польский к примеру).
> Очень удобно переходить будет, ведь многие из наших форумчан часто наведываются к соседям.
> Вот в русском форуме такие ссылки есть и очень кстати удобные...


Мені не подобається ця ідея. У нас найбільші сварки на українському форумі з росіянами. Якщо зробити ці ланки, ще більше буде цих сварок, тому що більше людей буде ходити в обох напрямках. Наші форуми ще не готові до цього через політичну ситуацію між обома країнами.


----------



## ishalai

Playmaker said:


> Мені не подобається ця ідея. У нас найбільші сварки на українському форумі з росіянами. Якщо зробити ці ланки, ще більше буде цих сварок, тому що більше людей буде ходити в обох напрямках. Наші форуми ще не готові до цього через політичну ситуацію між обома країнами.


Все кто хочет ходит и так - просто менее удобным способом. А в русском форуме и так есть ссылка уже, поэтому если что то и изменится, то это явно не количество русских пользователей в украинском форуме.
Чего ты боишься? 

Зато людям будет удобно. Не будь эгоистом


----------



## IHOR

+100%


----------



## VelesHomais

kucher_if said:


> я звичайно не проти, але користувачів з Одеси і Львова не густо і обновлення проходять дуже рідко (тіки Fira, щось трохи старається), по Харкову інша справа, уже дуже насмічено проектами по будівництву у підфорумі для Регіонів, тому Харкову треба робити сто %!
> а Львову і Одесі вирішуйте Ви, я не проти, але потреби в цьому не бачу!


+ 1


----------



## kosack

банер


----------



## Buy4Less

kosack said:


> банер


Шо?







:nuts:


----------



## Пятница

ггггггг)))))))


----------



## orland

Уважаемые модераторы, переименуйте пожалуйста ветку  на БЦ «Центавр Плаза» / 15fl / 2010/ UC
А также просьба переименовать ветку на ГК «Виктория» / 21fl / 2011 / UC


----------



## Buy4Less

Уважаемые модераторы, переименуйте пожалуйста ветку Тернопіль/Тернополь/Tarnopol/ на Ternopil'/Тернопіль


----------



## Singidunum

orland said:


> Уважаемые модераторы, переименуйте пожалуйста ветку  на БЦ «Центавр Плаза» / 15fl / 2010/ UC
> А также просьба переименовать ветку на ГК «Виктория» / 21fl / 2011 / UC


Done


----------



## orland

Спасибо, artemka и Singidunum


----------



## VelesHomais

tilky pravylno treba zrobyty nastupnym chynom: 


[Тернопіль/Ternopil'] Development Thread


----------



## VelesHomais

Може змінити скрізь / на |


[Zhmerynka | Жмеринка ]


----------



## asotUA

Жмеринка шо?:lol:


----------



## flatron

ребята,почему Украины нет,среди стран,где более всего посещают SSC

подтягивайтесь

Skyscrapercity.com traffic rank in other countries:

Bosnia and Herzegovina 286
Croatia 400
Philippines 491
Poland 551
Peru 564
Pakistan 592
Venezuela 638
Indonesia 877
Colombia 882
Bangladesh 927
Mexico 942
Malaysia 1,029
Sri Lanka 1,041
Australia 1,110
South Africa 1,111
Spain 1,156
Brazil 1,170
Argentina 1,214
Portugal 1,268
United Arab Emirates 1,299
Netherlands 1,660
Romania 1,814
Thailand 1,886
India 2,113
United Kingdom 2,516
Italy 2,790
Canada 2,796
Russia 2,873
Turkey 4,313
Germany 4,870
United States 4,962
France 8,054
China 13,704
Japan 14,083


----------



## asotUA

Як я і раніше казав що невірю у ці рейтинги....


----------



## KruEv

flatron said:


> ребята,почему Украины нет,среди стран,где более всего посещают SSC
> 
> подтягивайтесь
> 
> Skyscrapercity.com traffic rank in other countries:
> 
> Bosnia and Herzegovina 286
> Croatia 400
> Philippines 491
> Poland 551
> Peru 564
> Pakistan 592
> Venezuela 638
> Indonesia 877
> Colombia 882
> Bangladesh 927
> Mexico 942
> Malaysia 1,029
> Sri Lanka 1,041
> Australia 1,110
> South Africa 1,111
> Spain 1,156
> Brazil 1,170
> Argentina 1,214
> Portugal 1,268
> United Arab Emirates 1,299
> Netherlands 1,660
> Romania 1,814
> Thailand 1,886
> India 2,113
> United Kingdom 2,516
> Italy 2,790
> Canada 2,796
> Russia 2,873
> Turkey 4,313
> Germany 4,870
> United States 4,962
> France 8,054
> China 13,704
> Japan 14,083


Потому что у нас много форумчан находящихся вне Украины hno:


----------



## IllyaDe

почему хотя бы в трех крупнейших подфорумах-городах нельзя создать местные Козацкие рады где бы местные могли обговаривать проблемы города напрямую несвязаные со строительством?


----------



## Levshev

И как-то попроще их назвать, а то козацкая рада - смехота какая-то


----------



## Playmaker

Львівська Рада, Донецька Рада, Одеська Рада, тощо.


----------



## IllyaDe

Playmaker said:


> Львівська Рада, Донецька Рада, Одеська Рада, тощо.


ну у Одеси та Львова мало форумчан, аось наприклад Київська Дніпропетровська та Донецька не пустували би та і сугубо місцевим я думаю є що обговорити поміж собою


----------



## Playmaker

IllyaDe said:


> ну у Одеси та Львова мало форумчан, аось наприклад Київська Дніпропетровська та Донецька не пустували би та і сугубо місцевим я думаю є що обговорити поміж собою


Я лише навів приклад того, як можна називати головні розділи міст, не беручи до уваги кількість форумчан з того чи іншого міста.


----------



## _Hawk_

Не простішеб було назвати гілку просто Закордон,як на форумах інших країн назвали.


----------



## STEN15

Подяка модераторам !!!


----------



## kucher_if

троха тупо! чому туди перейшли теми про будівництво (Обговорення іноземних проектів, Будівництво в Грузії)???
адже Саб-форум створився в фотогалереї, а не в загальній вітці!

повернути їх назад!

а в загальному дякую!


----------



## STEN15

Коли залишаєш повідомлення в якись з гілок у секції Не українські міста / Not Ukrainian cities то над колонкою Last Post в секції Photo Gallery/Фотогалерея воно тоже вибиває як останнє залишине повідомлення !!! Випровляйте ситуацію дорогі Модератори!!!


----------



## Denicka

Артемка, возможно ли переименовать Днепропетровский фототред "Дніпропетровськ - нове і сучасне" в "Dnipropetrovsk Photo Thread/Дніпропетровськ - нове і сучасне"?


----------



## nickmet12

XAPAKTEPHИK;32083334 said:


> ^^ Нє ше не час.
> У нас так - коли набирається кілька серйозних проектів або шось аж таке, типу Брами, чи Європи в Харкові завдяки якій він здебільшого і отримав свій відділ, - здебільшого.
> Нажаль поки у Львові аж такого багато нема.
> Я вважаю так - буде або 1) одне шось аж таке або 2) більше 5 цікавих висотних
> то разом з іншими гілками - напр. історичне і т.п. - буде свій повноцінний відділ.


не згоден що не час. у гілки є достатньо велика активність. А проекти типу Брами чи Європи сумнівно що будуть реалізовані найближчим часом. тим не менше те що є заслуговує вже на окремий топік - ТЦ і БЦ проектів є велика кількість. інша річ що до висоток не дотягують що зумовлено архітектурними омобливостями Львова. Та й серйозного настільки бізнесу немає ще поки. Але погодься (повторюся) що топік Львова є одним з найактивніших і найбільших з поміж інших регіонів.


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

^^ З другого погляду здається що так. Кожен день бачу всіляке зі Львова.
Шо скажуть інші?

Д.Р. Європа вже будується деякий час. В Брамі цими днями зсув. Це так - шоб бути чесним


----------



## Tushkan

Я не згідний з думкою, що якщо нема нічого типу Брами, то вже й поговорити нема про шо. Я лише бачу, що окремих тем по Львову набралося вже достатньо і напрошуються нові. Офісний центр на Чорновола-45 (25 поверхів), житловий комплекс на території мехсклозаводу (до 18 поверхів) недавно згадувався в пресі, інші цікаві проекти готуються до реалізації. А зараз фактично одна тема, в якій все на купу. Повний вінегрет. 
А на Емпорісі Львів має таку саму структуру розділу, що й Лондон - і все нормально.


----------



## Playmaker

Мало б сенс розмежувати суто реґіональні розділи України з іншими розділами. Наприклад:

*Regions of Ukraine / Реґіони України:*
Kyiv / Київ
Dnipropetrovsk / Дніпропетровськ
Kharkiv / Харків
Donetsk / Донецьк
Other Regions / Інші реґіони

*The rest / Решта:*
Photo Gallery / Фотоґалерея
Not Ukrainian cities / Не українські міста
Cossack Council / Козацька Рада


Бо зараз маємо, скажімо, Донецький розділ, призначений для новин будівництва, на одному рівні із загальною фотоґалереєю для всієї України та з Козацькою Радою.


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

^^ Ні, Плеймейкер - щодо такого переділу - то забагато і занадто.

А щодо Львова - я ж кажу - шо поміркував - і дійсно багато новин і т.д. і все на купу в одній гілці - може дійсно відділ зробити?


----------



## Playmaker

Характернику, що саме забагато... відділити ґеоґрафічні розділі України від інших (дивись зображення нижче)?
Наш форум росте і ми усе в купу складаємо.


----------



## nickmet12

Було б класно


----------



## STEN15

Я тоже за,треба розширюватись!


----------



## kucher_if

Ще раз тут повторюсь:
-------------------------
Львів'яни, ви мені нагадуєте Харків'ян коли ті теж просили окрему гілку для свого міста, а потім зрозуміли, що поки не буде достатньо тем нічого з того не буде, тому вони почали створювати теми для різних об'єктів і почали проявляти активність! тепер уже троха бамбук курять, за то мають свій розділ!!!!
тому моя вам порада, закликайте своїх друзів на форум, гугліть, знаходьте проекти, рендери, беріть фотоапарати в руки і бігайте по місту і знімкуйте будівництво! потом створюєте тему в Регіонах, аля "[Львів/Lviv/Lemberg]Бізнес центр "Європа" 25 floors, 85m вул.Липинського"
от щось в цьому дусі!!!!
назбираєте 20 тем і будете активно їх обновляти і будете мати свою гілку!!!
а потом хочете обновляйте, хочете куріть бамбук, ніхто її у вас не забере!!!!

Випрошувати не тре, старайтесь самі чогось досягати, а не просити!!!!!!

П.С.: Успіху і Бажання вам. 
---------------------------------
до того ж уже 3 теми є!, ще 17 
для прикладу можете створити:
[Львів/Lviv/Lemberg]Музеї Львова|Museum of Lviv (у вас їх багато)
[Львів/Lviv/Lemberg]Церкви Львова|Church of Lviv (у вас їх теж багато)
[Львів/Lviv/Lemberg]20 поверхів і більше|Under 20-ty floors
.....
і так далі, жив би у Львові старався, щоб мати окрему гілку!


----------



## nickmet12

kucher_if said:


> Ще раз тут повторюсь:
> -------------------------
> Львів'яни, ви мені нагадуєте Харків'ян коли ті теж просили окрему гілку для свого міста, а потім зрозуміли, що поки не буде достатньо тем нічого з того не буде, тому вони почали створювати теми для різних об'єктів і почали проявляти активність! тепер уже троха бамбук курять, за то мають свій розділ!!!!
> тому моя вам порада, закликайте своїх друзів на форум, гугліть, знаходьте проекти, рендери, беріть фотоапарати в руки і бігайте по місту і знімкуйте будівництво! потом створюєте тему в Регіонах, аля "[Львів/Lviv/Lemberg]Бізнес центр "Європа" 25 floors, 85m вул.Липинського"
> от щось в цьому дусі!!!!
> назбираєте 20 тем і будете активно їх обновляти і будете мати свою гілку!!!
> а потом хочете обновляйте, хочете куріть бамбук, ніхто її у вас не забере!!!!
> 
> Випрошувати не тре, старайтесь самі чогось досягати, а не просити!!!!!!
> 
> П.С.: Успіху і Бажання вам.
> ---------------------------------
> до того ж уже 3 теми є!, ще 17
> для прикладу можете створити:
> [Львів/Lviv/Lemberg]Музеї Львова|Museum of Lviv (у вас їх багато)
> [Львів/Lviv/Lemberg]Церкви Львова|Church of Lviv (у вас їх теж багато)
> [Львів/Lviv/Lemberg]20 поверхів і більше|Under 20-ty floors
> .....
> і так далі, жив би у Львові старався, щоб мати окрему гілку!


метод вибивання окремої гулки шляхом "загаджування" форуму не наш метод  І наш нарід і так багато робить. На жаль не живу зара у Льовів тому фотками допомогти не можу. матиму рендери іи інсайдерську інфу кидатиму. і повторюся Львів з поміж інших міст найкативнійши і давно дати пора йому розділ щоб можна було там створювати десяток різних тем а не в загальному форумі регіонів де ці теми можуть легко загубитися.


----------



## kucher_if

ну моє діло запропонувати метод який виправлив себе 
^^та й до того, якшо ви постійно будете активні у своїх темах то вони ніколи НЕ


> ...можуть легко загубитися


----------



## Пятница

Модераторы, придурки, верните мой фотоотчет с Донецка обратно, какого хрена вы его затулили в Донецкий фототред, где все фотографии затерялись в массе других?

С головой дружите? Я его 2 недели готовил, его ждало много людей, я редактировал каждое фото, писал историю, имейте совесть.
В противном случае даю слово, с этого момента больше никогда не зайду на этот форум.

Начинаю понимать Паблисимо_Максимо, который ушел от нас. Невозможно общаться на форуме, на котором без твоего ведома трут твои посты, переименовывают и удаляют темы.
Жду ваших действий, если до завтра не вернете мою тему - меня здесь больше никогда не будет, обещаю.


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

^^ та не злися ти так - людина хтіла як краще - порядок навести.
НУ не туди там шось вліпили - не кидайся ти так в крайнощі.
все хокей!


----------



## Пятница

Все окей?
Да я этот фотоотчет готовил 2 недели, а его просто так взяли и забросили к остальным фото, этож кощунство!!!


----------



## Пятница

Давайте возвращайте обратно, безмозглые админы, имейте совесть в конце то концов!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oranger

Пятница;32148314 said:


> Жду ваших действий, если до завтра не вернете мою тему - меня здесь больше никогда не будет, обещаю.


Не вздумай уходить :bash:

До речі, артемка, про що ви поговорили з Паблі, ти так і не розповів. Я бачив недавно його коментарі на кореспондент.нет. Ну які коментарі - ви можете здогадатися  У його стилі. Кльовий він чудак, хоча й занадто радикальний інколи. В принципі як і я


----------



## Пятница

Ну и пусть будут темы, они тебе мешают?
А то с десяток обновляемых тем существует, и поэтому форум с виду жалок, т.к. никогда не создаются новые темы...
Бери пример с российской секции.


----------



## Пятница

И какая разница, почему ушел Пабло, ты допустил этого - это и есть неправильно.


----------



## ancov

Не надо оправдываться - Пабло ушел. И где кстати Burislav?


artemka - а нафига было Кеннеди убивать?


----------



## InfraBuilder

Повторна пропозиція: створення окремого розділу для Львова. Хто за?


----------



## SergantiG

InfraBuilder said:


> Повторна пропозиція: створення окремого розділу для Львова. Хто за?


я ЗА!


----------



## IHOR

+1


----------



## oranger

InfraBuilder said:


> Повторна пропозиція: створення окремого розділу для Львова. Хто за?


А хто там працювати буде? Там у Львові 2 з половиною людини... :nuts:
Хіба що П"ятницю у Львів репресувати


----------



## Playmaker

InfraBuilder said:


> Повторна пропозиція: створення окремого розділу для Львова. Хто за?


За


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Людей там багато. Фоток та апдейтів теж. Проектів і будов набереться думаю.
Не назвави би це нагальним питанням - але вже як на те пішло - то скажу - ЗА


----------



## El Vampiro Ucraniano

Та хлопці досить вже! Бо ніяк поки що Львів не потягне на власну секцію, але вони молодці і вже взялись створювати гілки. Коли наберуть достатньо тоді і гілку їм треба. А так Львову і одесі треба ще почекати.


----------



## Fira

Дякую за підтримку. Моя думка стосовно даного питання мабуть досить упереджена, але я є за


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

дел - глюк


----------



## KruEv

за ветку для Львова! :banana:

В российской секции есть отдельная ветка для Саратова, так там вообще всего 7 тем, чем Львов хуже?


----------



## kucher_if

я поки що утримуюсь, створіть хоча б 10 тем і активно їх обновляйте і обговорюйте!


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

^^ Чось Станіславівські носом крутять  :lol:


----------



## InfraBuilder

Поки що 7 - за, 1 - проти, 1 - утримався.


----------



## kucher_if

попрошу замінити назву теми:
*будівництво у Тернополі | development in Ternopil *
на 
*[Ternopil / Тернопіль] Development Thread *


----------



## Fira

А станіславці до львів'ян споконвіку мають такий "сентимент"  Це типу відносин Дніпро-Донецьк або ж Дніпро-Харків :nuts:


----------



## kucher_if

to artemka: Я просто хотів, щоб назва була стандартизована. Але якщо це тобі так важко і забере у тебе багато часу можеш не робити. Дякую!

to Fira: Та чому  я ні! я тільки буду сприяти тому щоб ви найскорше отримали свій розділ  але його потрібно заслужити 

to everybody: Чи можливе обрання ще одного модератора Українського форуму? І що для цього потрібно? І як ви до цього відноситеся?


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Ось
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=808704
прикріпи будь-ласка - тіки назва вийшла задовга... - обрізало блін!


----------



## Levshev

artemka said:


> южной и восточной Украины.


ну если так, тогда и Киева тоже


----------



## InfraBuilder

artemka said:


> Всё-таки я против английского.
> (касаюсь запретной темы) Многие форумчане борятся за украинский язык против русского, хотя у самих страсть к английскому.
> Если уж сильно вам хочется шоб было по-английски, то надо тогда и третий язык - русский в заголовках тем южной и восточной Украины.


Тьху! Це ж міжнародний форум - сюди іноземці заглядають в першу чергу, коли цікавляться розвитком інфраструктури в Україні. Саме тому повинно бути й англійською. І російською також повинно бути - і не стільки для жителів Півдня і Сходу України (вони якраз українську без проблем розуміють), скільки для жителів країн СНД.


----------



## Playmaker

artemka said:


> Всё-таки я против английского.
> (касаюсь запретной темы) Многие форумчане борятся за украинский язык против русского, хотя у самих страсть к английскому.
> Если уж сильно вам хочется шоб было по-английски, то надо тогда и третий язык - русский в заголовках тем южной и восточной Украины.


Справа в тому, що англійська — міжнародна мова, коли російська — ні. Тому англійська повинна бути, а російська — під питанням.


----------



## InfraBuilder

kucher_if said:


> XAPAKTEPHИK, я взагалі толерантно тут попросив, без ніяких грубощів, щоб перейменували тему про Тернопіль, на що мені відповіли ні! Та Бог з ним, але питається навіщо перейменовувати тему про Івано-Франківськ (та й ще з помилками)????? я і ніхто інший цього не просив!!!!
> 
> От тепер мені поясніть чому у нас такий модератор, що коли його щось просиш змінити він не робить, а коли не просиш - то робить????


Таке враження, що тут має місце комплекс меншовартості/неповноцінності - в поєднанні з особистою неадекватністю.


----------



## kucher_if

InfraBuilder, я не погоджусь з твоєю думкою, ніколи ще не чув про свою неадекватність.

Як на мене то в назві має бути присутня англійська, хоча б у назві міста, а ото Development не обов'язково писати. 
Бо, все таки, більшість людей на цьому форумі хоч трохи але знають ангілійську мову, тому коли якийсь користувач, припустимо з Німеччини, захоче зайти у наш під-форум, то йому буде зрозуміліше на англійській, а не на українській.

На рахунок російської, ну не знаю, вважаю не доречним, бо більшість слів і назв дуже схожа з українським. Я думаю, російськомовному користувачу буде легко розібратися і з українськими назвами.


----------



## InfraBuilder

kucher_if said:


> InfraBuilder, я не погоджусь з твоєю думкою, ніколи ще не чув про свою неадекватність.
> 
> Як на мене то в назві має бути присутня англійська, хоча б у назві міста, а ото Development не обов'язково писати.
> Бо, все таки, більшість людей на цьому форумі хоч трохи але знають ангілійську мову, тому коли якийсь користувач, припустимо з Німеччини, захоче зайти у наш під-форум, то йому буде зрозуміліше на англійській, а не на українській.
> 
> На рахунок російської, ну не знаю, вважаю не доречним, бо більшість слів і назв дуже схожа з українським. Я думаю, російськомовному користувачу буде легко розібратися і з українськими назвами.


Я вів мову не про тебе, а про модератора.


----------



## Playmaker

artemka said:


> :lol: И арабский тоже - не международный?
> 
> Ты про языки ООН слышал?


Не треба прикидатися неосвіченим. Російською розмовляють тільки в колишніх республіках СРСР. Ця мова має статус реґіональної.


----------



## Playmaker

kucher_if said:


> На рахунок російської, ну не знаю, вважаю не доречним, бо більшість слів і назв дуже схожа з українським. Я думаю, російськомовному користувачу буде легко розібратися і з українськими назвами.


Погоджуюся з цією думкою.


----------



## KruEv

Playmaker said:


> Не треба прикидатися неосвіченим. Російською розмовляють тільки в колишніх республіках СРСР. Ця мова має статус реґіональної.


Нет, в странах где есть большое количество эмигрантов\репатриантов из б.СССР тоже многие говорят на русском.

Например я, живя в Израиле, даже толком не знаю иврита.
Только основные фразы..


----------



## kucher_if

Останній варіант є найоптимальніший:

Lviv | будiвництво у Львовi
Lugansk | будiвництво | строительство в Луганске

дякую за розуміння в цьому питанні!


----------



## Playmaker

KruEv said:


> Нет, в странах где есть большое количество эмигрантов\репатриантов из б.СССР тоже многие говорят на русском.
> 
> Например я, живя в Израиле, даже толком не знаю иврита.
> Только основные фразы..


Так, але проти декількох мільярдів, які розмовляють анґлійською, російською розмовляють декілька десятків мільйонів еміґрантів, які майже всі розмовляють англійською чи іспанською (США, Канада, Австралія, Арґентина). А Ізраїль — то є невелика країна.


----------



## Playmaker

artemka said:


> Короче, я предлагаю так:
> 
> *Lviv | Львiв | будiвництво
> Lugansk | Луганськ | будiвництво | строительство*
> 
> или так:
> 
> *Lviv | будiвництво у Львовi
> Lugansk | будiвництво | строительство в Луганске
> *
> Переименую - и откажусь от модераторства в пользу "более грамотных" форумчан.
> :-(


Містро треба візуально відокремлювати, у квадратні душки заносити:

*[Lviv/Львiв] Будiвництво
[Lugansk/Луганськ] Будiвництво*

Так роблять майже у всіх секціях (у всіх країнах) на цьому форумі.


----------



## InfraBuilder

artemka said:


> Де ты видел тут иностранцев?


Наприклад, поляки, а також ті іноземці, хто цікавиться розвитком української інфраструктури в контексті Євро-2012.


----------



## InfraBuilder

artemka said:


> Поляки не понимают по-украински?
> Кроме них нихто сюда не заходит.


В них українську в школах викладають??


----------



## Askold

artemka said:


> Всё-таки я против английского.
> (касаюсь запретной темы) Многие форумчане борятся за украинский язык против русского, хотя у самих страсть к английскому.
> Если уж сильно вам хочется шоб было по-английски, то надо тогда и третий язык - русский в заголовках тем южной и восточной Украины.


Різниця в тому що це англомовний форум де є окремі секції для різних країн АЛЕ по любому основна мова є Англіською. Я також не згідний з тобою що Україною ніхто не цікавится. Нашу секцію часно відвідують різні люди але просто не дописують. Думаю якщо там будуть пояснення на анг. то це навпаки збільшить популярність нашого форуму. А якщо все буде кирилецею то ніхто туда взагалі пхатися не буде бо ніфіга не зрозуміють. 

п.с. додам приклад. Хотів колись подивитися на Бразилійський форум - оглянув і забив, бо там все було на португальскі, навіть не знав де знаходится фотосекція. Те саме трапится і з нашим форумом.:bash:


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

artemka said:


> Де ты видел тут иностранцев?
> 
> 
> 
> Русский нужен для того, шоб люди по поиску быстрее находили наш форум.
> 
> Короче, я предлагаю так:
> 
> *Lviv | Львiв | будiвництво
> Lugansk | Луганськ | будiвництво | строительство*
> 
> или так:
> 
> *Lviv | будiвництво у Львовi
> Lugansk | будiвництво | строительство в Луганске
> *
> Переименую - и откажусь от модераторства в пользу "более грамотных" форумчан.
> :-(


:cheers: - Я за перший варіант - чисто бо вважаю шо пошук люди роблять у називному відмінку а не родовому :cheers:
Так також чистіше виглядає.

Д.Р. А! забув - так - місто у прямокутних дужках - [ ]. НМПД!!!


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Askold said:


> ...
> 
> п.с. додам приклад. Хотів колись подивитися на Бразилійський форум - оглянув і забив, бо там все було на португальскі, навіть не знав де знаходится фотосекція. Те саме трапится і з нашим форумом.:bash:


Правда - у мене теж таке.
Добре шо на Арабських форумах тут достатньо англійської.

хехе - у мене щодо "англійської" радикальні думки - я її перестав вважати англійською - а просто - Простомовою. Її просто вивчити - і завдяки купі грошей бувших колонізаторів - тепер ця мова вийшла з-під їх контролю :banana: - і належить людству. :cheers:


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

^^ :lol: щодо пошуку - _чистіше виглядає_ називний відмінок
Щодо дужок - _звичка_ - і тіпа - в очі одразу кидається. Якось вропядковано та по-фаховому виходить.

:dunno: 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Пятница

Можно было и мой фотоотчет с Донецка обратно вернуть.


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

^^ :dunno:


----------



## InfraBuilder

Askold said:


> Теж за - один модератор може слідтити за Козацькою Радою а інший за Архітектурними секціями. Хоча якщо оба адміни будуть представляти собою протилежність (як Ющенко з Тимошенко) то знову буде повний ступор.


Ступору не буде, якщо між ними будуть чітко розподілені секції форуму. Можна вибрати окремо модератора для "Козацької ради" і окремо для архітектурних розділів.


----------



## Playmaker

Я не проти обрання двох нових модераторів. Все одно у нас з номінальних п'ятьох модераторів на форумі присутній тільки один. А це замало для української секції.


----------



## InfraBuilder

Playmaker said:


> Я не проти обрання двох нових модераторів. Все одно у нас з номінальних п'ятьох модераторів на форумі присутній тільки один. А це замало для української секції.


Звичайно. З часом модератори втрачають інтерес до форуму або стають більш зайнятими іншими справами. Тому періодична поява нових модераторів - в порядку речей.

Коли плануєте розпочати голосування по нових кандидатурах?


----------



## Playmaker

InfraBuilder said:


> Коли плануєте розпочати голосування по нових кандидатурах?


Коли отримаємо згоду чи незгоду модерувати від усіх кандидатів. Хоча якщо 1 чи 2 кандидати довго (може тиждень) не відповідатимуть, будемо голосувати. 5 ще не відповіли:

Askold (погодився)
asotUA (погодився)
El Vampiro Ucraniano (відмовився)
Fira (відмовився)
IllyaDe (?)
kalashnikov (відмовився)
Max (?)
my19 (погодився)
Pablitisimo Maximo (?)
Playmaker (відмовився)
Ukr_Alex (?)
VelesHomais [Burislav] (?)
Характерник (погодився)


----------



## Пятница

О, а можно и мою кандидатуру втулить?)))


----------



## InfraBuilder

Playmaker said:


> Коли отримаємо згоду чи незгоду модерувати від усіх кандидатів. Хоча якщо 1 чи 2 кандидати довго (може тиждень) не відповідатимуть, будемо голосувати. 5 ще не відповіли:
> 
> *Askold (погодився)*
> *asotUA (погодився)*
> El Vampiro Ucraniano (відмовився)
> Fira (відмовився)
> IllyaDe (?)
> kalashnikov (відмовився)
> Max (?)
> *my19 (погодився)*
> Pablitisimo Maximo (?)
> Playmaker (відмовився)
> Ukr_Alex (?)
> VelesHomais [Burislav] (?)
> *Характерник (погодився)*


Вже є чотири хороші кандидатури. Поки чекаємо відповідей від решти, пропоную розіслати їм запитання щодо того, яку секцію форуму вони б радше модерували - "Козацьку раду" чи архітектурні розділи. Таким чином, у нас за підсумками голосування будуть два окремих модератори - один для "Козацької ради" і ще один для архітектурних розділів.


----------



## my19

Якщо мова пішла про кількох кандидатів то логічно що за кожне місто чи регіон відповідатиме свій модератор. І в Козацькій Раді буде відповідальний за порядок


----------



## asotUA

А що до Регіонального розділу? чи так вроді подярок(без срача).


----------



## InfraBuilder

my19 said:


> Якщо мова пішла про кількох кандидатів то логічно що за кожне місто чи регіон відповідатиме свій модератор. І в Козацькій Раді буде відповідальний за порядок


Навряд чи у нас набереться стільки бажаючих модерувати форум, щоб у кожної регіональної секції був свій модератор.


----------



## Askold

Я хотів би модерувати Козацьку Раду. Зараз там повний бардак і маємо кілька тролів які регулярно псують настрій всім іншим форумчанам. Я з радістю навів би там порядок і слідкував би за тим щоб така ситуація не повторилася.


----------



## InfraBuilder

Askold said:


> Я хотів би модерувати Козацьку Раду. Зараз там повний бардак і маємо кілька тролів які регулярно псують настрій всім іншим форумчанам. Я з радістю навів би там порядок і слідкував би за тим щоб така ситуація не повторилася.


З радістю проголосую за Ваше призначення модератором "Козацької ради".


----------



## asotUA

Ну якщо Askold хоче "Козацьку Раду" то я тільки ЗА! а якщо мене вибрати то я б фото чи регіональну секцію контрулював....меньше клопот для мене


----------



## Askold

Друзі дякую за підтримку


----------



## my19

Ось бачите) Уже половина розділів своїх модерів знайшла


----------



## feyma

Я вже здається десь писав та здається не дописав(чи взагалі загубився бо тільки проснувся) - Які вимоги до кандидатів? Вік. Час після реєстрації на форумі. Активність: повідомлнь в день тощо.


----------



## oranger

Пятница;32561406 said:


> О, а можно и мою кандидатуру втулить?)))


Я погодився б, якщо Пятница взяв би на себе Дніпро. :cheers:
До того ж kalashnikov відмовився вже.


----------



## Playmaker

Оновлення (за абеткою):

Askold (погодився)
asotUA (погодився)
El Vampiro Ucraniano (відмовився)
Fira (відмовився)
IllyaDe (відмовився)
kalashnikov (відмовився)
Max (?)
my19 (погодився)
Pablitisimo Maximo (?)
Playmaker (відмовився)
Ukr_Alex (?)
VelesHomais [Burislav] (?)
Пятница (погодився)
Характерник (погодився)




artemka said:


> Pablitisimo вычеркните - его уже несколько месяцев вобще не было.


Так, його декілька місяців немає, але усі ми знаємо, чому він пішов. Тому трошки зачекаємо — є вірогідність того, що він повернеться. Принаймні, багатьом на цьому форумі хочеться в це вірити.


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Ви, хлопці, показилися - на кожен підвідділ по модеру :lol:
Це ж не верховна рада....
Йоой!
Взагалі на сайті ніхто просто не дасть модерувати одну частину одній людині, а іншу іншій - кожен хто модер у такій-там секції - відповідатиме за все...


----------



## my19

Не обов'язково призначати на всю секцію. Це ж vBulletin


----------



## asotUA

oranger said:


> Я погодився б, якщо Пятница взяв би на себе Дніпро. :cheers:
> До того ж kalashnikov відмовився вже.


ПятницО там би справ наробив тільки так! Демократичний порядок би там навів! "Щось проти мого Дніпра маєш пацан? Боятися мене люди!":lol:..Я тільки ЗА те щоб він там був модером!)))


----------



## Пятница

^^
Та я ж милое, безобидное существо!
(пока какая-то гнида не начнет хаять мое, родное!):naughty:


----------



## my19

artemka said:


> my19 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (7, в т.ч. одна - навечно) плюс логин-дупликат Valorous c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


epper:-epper:-epper:-epper:-epper:-epper:-epper:-----epper:


:nuts:

всі знають за що, бо логи кидав на форум


----------



## KruEv

тогда я за XAPAKTEPHИKа :banana: , хороший чел и карточек мало


----------



## Pablitisimo Maximo

*Поскольку я здесь был упомянут, то вынужден изъясниться:
- форум мне совершенно не "остогид", регулярно читаю все его секции с большим интересом, в курсе всех обсуждений;
- против большинства участников форума совершенно ничего не имею против (наоборот: ценю и уважаю), кроме гадящих в украинской секции украинофобов (впрочем, привык их игнорировать);
- сам не отписываюсь на форуме, потому что флудить желания нет, а по сути сказать особо нечего да и занят был в последнее время; кризис подтолкнул найти вторую работу на иностранных заказчиков; кстати, можете меня поздравить: сегодня я сдал на права в ГАИ (занимался еще и автоучебой);
- в целом я цвету и пахну, чего и вам всем желаю.* :cheers: :lol:


----------



## Pablitisimo Maximo

Вау. У меня тут уйма сообщений. Друзья, за меня мама так не переживала, как вы.  Я тронут. Спасибо Артему, Плеймейкеру, Аскольду и всем участникам за переживания. Я ведь всего на часок отлучился. :lol:


----------



## Pablitisimo Maximo

artemka said:


> О, видишь, я жестко про тебя написал - ты не вытерпел и вернулся.
> :banana:


Ах ты ж мелкий провокаторишка.:lol: (Надеюсь, ты не ....кхм... Сергей, не сочтешь мои слова грубым оскорблением участника форума и не забанишь меня снова).:lol:


----------



## oranger

artemka said:


> Может, мне неразрешено показывать эту информацию, но сами оцените свои шансы.


Э, чувак, давай и мое досье показывай!!! Хочу быть модератором! 

Пабли, привет!!! Рад што у тебя все чики пики! :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## oranger

artemka said:


> Шо-то не очень:


:lol:

Та то мне котик еще два года назад горчичников навалял... То не считаеться.:cheers:


----------



## Playmaker

artemka said:


> Сколько раз можно повторять: я виделся с ним в Харькове и лично разговаривал. Он не вернётся, ему остогид этот форум и многие его персонажи.


Не кажи "гоп", поки не перестрибнеш :cheers:


----------



## Playmaker

Ідеально було б мати двох нових модераторів, які б модерували весь український форум, але при цьому один з них більше орієнтувався б на Козацьку Раду, другий — на архітектурні секції. Мати по модератору на кожен реґіон чи мати одного з модераторів, який відповідав би за якийсь конкретний реґіон — це вже плутанина. Навіщо ускладнювати ситуацію. IMHO

*Пропоную обрати двох і не більше модераторів Urban Ukraine, де хоча б один з них приділяв більше уваги Козацькій Раді.* _(Чекаю на ваші відгуки щодо даної пропозиції)_


----------



## InfraBuilder

Playmaker said:


> Ідеально було б мати двох нових модераторів, які б модерували весь український форум, але при цьому один з них більше орієнтувався б на Козацьку Раду, другий — на архітектурні секції. Мати по модератору на кожен реґіон чи мати одного з модераторів, який відповідав би за якийсь конкретний реґіон — це вже плутанина. Навіщо ускладнювати ситуацію. IMHO
> 
> *Пропоную обрати двох і не більше модераторів Urban Ukraine, де хоча б один з них приділяв більше уваги Козацькій Раді.* _(Чекаю на ваші відгуки щодо даної пропозиції)_


Погоджуюсь.


----------



## Askold

Playmaker said:


> Ідеально було б мати двох нових модераторів, які б модерували весь український форум, але при цьому один з них більше орієнтувався б на Козацьку Раду, другий — на архітектурні секції. Мати по модератору на кожен реґіон чи мати одного з модераторів, який відповідав би за якийсь конкретний реґіон — це вже плутанина. Навіщо ускладнювати ситуацію. IMHO
> 
> *Пропоную обрати двох і не більше модераторів Urban Ukraine, де хоча б один з них приділяв більше уваги Козацькій Раді.* _(Чекаю на ваші відгуки щодо даної пропозиції)_


Я теж згідний з цією думкою. Я і раніше так пропонував Артемці - одного модера для Козацької Ради і одного для всього іншого. Зрештою - в інших секціях майже ніякої роботи - там все іде саме по собі, тож пятеро модів то буде за багато. На рахунок інфракцій - думаю що якщо вони були рік назад і з того часу особа іх не діставала то вони не повинні рахуватися. 

Паблісімо 
- друже, так приємно від тебе почути! Поздоровляю з ГАІ, тепер ти можеш находити адресу флудерів і їх штрафувати  А на форумі все таки дописуй.


----------



## Ukr_Alex

Я відмовляюся бо немаю на це часу.


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Паблі - Які Люди!
Вистава-Мейкер - добре
Артемка .. тск-тск-тск ..

Жовта картка - Березень 2007:


> Сибіряк, ну шо ти як дитина - ми з тобою сер‘йозно.
> То, шо у Вас вже у Россії ваші гроші кудись пропали - то Ваша справа, але гроші Українців тре було не комуниздити на першому місці. Ось у чому справа.


Зроблена Котом - Reason: Wrong attitude

Червона карткa - Квітень 2007:


> не ваше собачье дело.
> пшёл вон нацист.


Зроблена Сергієм - зрозуміло шо за грубіянство.


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

До-речі - всі ті хто погодився висуватися - будьласка виставте коли і за що отримали картки.
Тому-що нормальним користувачам цього не видко.
А от Артьомці, який виходить зовсім не відказався від своїх повноважень (він просто відказався міняти назви на запити - а лише на свої уподобання) - видко.

Отже чекаємо.


----------



## Pablitisimo Maximo

Askold said:


> Паблісімо
> - друже, так приємно від тебе почути! Поздоровляю з ГАІ, тепер ти можеш находити адресу флудерів і їх штрафувати  А на форумі все таки дописуй.


Розділ з "Реставрації" - мій улюблений.:cheers: А ти в ньому найбільший дописувач - тож це тобі дяка
По-друге, я ж не став даїшником - я ж просто права нарешті отримав.:lol:
По-третє, я підтримую думку, що нам потрібно 2 модери: на "КР" і на всі інші розділи вже з архітектури.


----------



## Пятница

Мне все 4 карточки дал Артемка за:


> _Reason: Insulted Other Member(s)_


----------



## Playmaker

Оновлення (список за абеткою):

Askold (погодився)
asotUA (погодився)
El Vampiro Ucraniano (відмовився)
Fira (відмовився)
IllyaDe (відмовився)
kalashnikov (відмовився)
kucher_if (відмовився)
Max (?)
my19 (погодився)
Pablitisimo Maximo (відмовився)
Playmaker (відмовився)
Ukr_Alex (?)
VelesHomais [Burislav] (?)
Пятница (погодився)
Характерник (погодився)


----------



## InfraBuilder

Playmaker said:


> Оновлення (список за абеткою):
> 
> Askold (погодився)
> asotUA (погодився)
> El Vampiro Ucraniano (відмовився)
> Fira (відмовився)
> IllyaDe (відмовився)
> kalashnikov (відмовився)
> kucher_if (відмовився)
> Max (?)
> my19 (погодився)
> Pablitisimo Maximo (відмовився)
> Playmaker (відмовився)
> Ukr_Alex (?)
> VelesHomais [Burislav] (?)
> Пятница (погодився)
> Характерник (погодився)


Ukr_Alex написав в цій гілці, що відмовляється, бо не має на це часу. Чому біля його кандидатури досі стоїть знак запитання?


----------



## SergantiG

Pablitisimo Maximo said:


> STEN15, это нетривиальная задачка.:nuts:
> 
> В общем так: определяем конечный список желающих быть модерами. Определяем, кто желает модерировать Архитектуру и кто - КР+фотосекцию. Голосуем в 2 тура по обеим группам. Получаем двух модеров.
> Не слишком сложно?


Главное это всё проделать максимально оперативно!


----------



## my19

Можна або в кімнаті чату "Україна" зробити перекличку. 

Або створити конференцію в якійсь айсікью чи ще в чомусь))


----------



## Pablitisimo Maximo

SergantiG said:


> Главное это всё проделать максимально оперативно!


На сколько я понимаю, общий список у нас УЖЕ есть.


----------



## Playmaker

Мене не влаштовує один модератор для Козацької Ради 

Ще раз спробую пояснити чому. Другий (той, що страхує) потрібен на випадок, коли перший модератор Козацької Ради захворіє чи поїде у відпустку (це може бути не 1 тиждень, а 2 чи навіть 3). Той другий відповідатиме переважно за архітектурні секції, але при нагоді слідкуватиме й за Козацькою Радою.


----------



## STEN15

Pablitisimo Maximo said:


> На сколько я понимаю, общий список у нас УЖЕ есть.



Він тянеться вже не перший рік і багато людей давно немає!!!Треба створити новий і за день-два будем точно знати скільки нас є а потім просто удалити або забити!!!


----------



## orland

Да об чем разговор? Вроде бы ясно сказали, что назначать отдельно модера для козацой рады админы не будут. Поэтому мы просто должны выбрать второго модера, который будет преимущественно работать в КР, а в архитектурных секциях, как я понял, Артемка не прочь остаться модером.


----------



## Pablitisimo Maximo

Playmaker said:


> Мене не влаштовує один модератор для Козацької Ради
> 
> Ще раз спробую пояснити чому. Другий (той, що страхує) потрібен на випадок, коли перший модератор Козацької Ради захворіє чи поїде у відпустку (це може бути не 1 тиждень, а 2 чи навіть 3). Той другий відповідатиме переважно за архітектурні секції, але при нагоді слідкуватиме й за Козацькою Радою.


Все это хорошо в теории, но на практике все усложнит и запутает.


----------



## oranger

А яка ситуація з артемкою? Він буде модером чи ні, скажіть щоб всім ясно було. Бо нам тоді лише одного треба вибрати та й все.


----------



## Pablitisimo Maximo

orland said:


> Да об чем разговор? Вроде бы ясно сказали, что назначать отдельно модера для козацой рады админы не будут. Поэтому мы просто должны выбрать второго модера, который будет преимущественно работать в КР, а в архитектурных секциях, как я понял, Артемка не прочь остаться модером.


Ну так просто выберем 2 модеров с предварительной договоренностью по распределению обязанностей.


----------



## STEN15

^^Самий оптимальний верянт!!!


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

oranger said:


> А яка ситуація з артемкою? Він буде модером чи ні, скажіть щоб всім ясно було. Бо нам тоді лише одного треба вибрати та й все.


Він публічно від модерства відказався.
Але після того зтирав пости і перейменовував гілки...
і де-факто залишається модератором.


----------



## Playmaker

oranger said:


> А яка ситуація з артемкою? Він буде модером чи ні, скажіть щоб всім ясно було. Бо нам тоді лише одного треба вибрати та й все.


Одного модератора (в даному випадку артемки) замало для всіх архітектурних секцій. На нашому форумі інколи (раз на місяць-два) з'являвлялися Sergei і Sigundumindium. Один модератор — це не серйозно.

P.S. Мене особисто не влаштовує мстиве модерування артемки. Через свою упередженість він споганив мою гілку в секції Києва, де була представлена мапа всіх найцікавіших проєктів Києва, проєкти були пронумеровані і кожному відповідала ланка на окрему гілку на цьому форумі. Вважаю, що модератор не повинен йти на такі міри та псувати форум.


----------



## SergantiG

Да пускай Тёма остаётся и выберем ещё 2х модеров!


----------



## Pablitisimo Maximo

Ок. Давайте выберем одного модера и потом будем плясать дальше, если надо будет.


----------



## oranger

artemka said:


> Вы одного сначала выберите. Руководство форума не восхищается вашей "демократией".


А в тебе який статус зараз, ти можеш нормально пояснити, не вибрикуючись?


----------



## SergantiG

Ну дык создавайте голосовалку и давайте голосовать...


----------



## Pablitisimo Maximo

SergantiG said:


> Ну дык создавайте голосовалку и давайте голосовать...


Давно пора. Playmaker, давай список согласившихся.


----------



## my19

Ну і для яких секція вибираємо першого? Для всіх?


----------



## Pablitisimo Maximo

my19 said:


> Ну і для яких секція вибираємо першого? Для всіх?


Выберем - потом дорешаем.:lol: Лишь бы модер был ПРОУКРАИНСКИМ.


----------



## SergantiG

my19 said:


> Ну і для яких секція вибираємо першого? Для всіх?


Да надо для всех секций!


----------



## oranger

my19 said:


> Ну і для яких секція вибираємо першого? Для всіх?


Вибираємо модера, а потім вони розберуться, я думаю, хто за що відповідає.


----------



## SergantiG

Pablitisimo Maximo said:


> Выберем - потом дорешаем.:lol: Лишь бы модер был ПРОУКРАИНСКИМ.


+500 Проукраинским и адекватным


----------



## oranger

SergantiG said:


> +500 Проукраинским и адекватным


В мене є бажання щоб він не був політично ангажованим. Але щоб він чітко розумів - де є внутрішні справи України й де ми самі розберемося, а де - відверта українофобія.


----------



## Playmaker

*Щодо голосування.*

Хотілося б почути відповідь від Max'а. Хоча вже 5 днів не відповідає і ніхто не може з ним зв'язатися.

Отже наразі маємо кандидатів (список за абеткою):

*Askold
asotUA
my19
Пятница
Характерник*

Треба тільки погодитися щодо наступних двох питаннь до початку голосування:

1. Створюємо голосування з можливістю вибору більше одного кандидата.
2. Коли матимемо результати, вирішимо, скільки модераторів обрали — одного чи двох — і за які секції вони відповідатимуть.

Усі згідні?


----------



## STEN15

Давай голосуєм накінець!!!


----------



## Пятница

Думаю, да.
Иначе эта тема никогда не иссякнет.


----------



## Пятница

Какой срок голосования?
И где гарантия, что это голосование увидят все? (в плане проведения рекламы).


----------



## Playmaker

Пятница;32719386 said:


> Какой срок голосования?


Два-три тижні? Пропонуйте.



Пятница;32719386 said:


> И где гарантия, что это голосование увидят все? (в плане проведения рекламы).


Його побачать ті, хто тут постійно спілкується та читає інформацію. Решта не має значення, тому що вони "відсутні".


----------



## oranger

А яка гарантія що нам не "наголосують" з інших секцій? Чи може наприклад артемка потім відібрати лише "чисті" голоса, тобто учасників Укр. секції?


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

^^ та йопересете - відкрите голосування - самі побачимо.


----------



## my19

відкрите голосування


----------



## Playmaker

Так, про відкрите голосування ми вже домовилися. Це запорука суто "українського" голосування.

Щодо відповідей від "іноземців": не знаю, погодиться артемка видаляти відповіді неукраїнських учасників форуму чи ні — поговоріть з ним. Якщо не погодиться, можна самім рахувати, включивши відповіді тільки форумчан з української секції.


----------



## oranger

XAPAKTEPHИK;32719864 said:


> ^^ та йопересете - відкрите голосування - самі побачимо.


:cheers: Добре. 
Хто з кандидатів більше бабла запропонує, за того й проголосую :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Пятница

Злодей!


----------



## Pablitisimo Maximo

Пятница;32719386 said:


> Какой срок голосования?
> И где гарантия, что это голосование увидят все? (в плане проведения рекламы).


Предлагаю организовать пиар-кампанию под проект выбора модера украинского подфорума и меня назначить директором.:lol:


----------



## SergantiG

открытое, срок неделя...


----------



## Пятница

Неделю мало, многие из нас работают, и не всегда есть возможность зайти на форум.
Хотя бы 2-3.


----------



## Pablitisimo Maximo

*Askold
asotUA
my19
Пятница
Характерник*

Фиг его знает, за кого голосовать. Ко всем отношение очень хорошее. Блин.:dunno:


----------



## Пятница

Â òàêîì ñëó÷àå íóæåí åùå îäèí ïóíêò - *âîçäåðæóñü.*


----------



## Pablitisimo Maximo

Пятница;32720628 said:


> Неделю мало, многие из нас работают, и не всегда есть возможность зайти на форум.
> Хотя бы 2-3.


Я за 2 недели. Если кто больше не заходил - сам виноват (про свое отсутствие скромно умолчу).:lol:


----------



## Пятница

Пока вы тут решаете - я быстренько сбегаю в Караван, куплю че пожрать себе.


----------



## oranger

Пятница;32720944 said:


> Пока вы тут решаете - я быстренько сбегаю в Караван, куплю че пожрать себе.


и вышли мне денег на почте, я за тебя проголосую! :cheers::lol:


----------



## Playmaker

*Оновлення.*

Кандидати:

*Askold
asotUA
my19
Пятница
Характерник*

- Голосування відкрите.
- Голосування з можливістю вибору більше одного кандидата.
- Термін голосування — 2 тижні.

Хто за чи проти? Давайте обговоримо і надамо можливість висловитися іншим на протязі дня. Завтра вже можна створювати гілку для голосування.


----------



## my19

За


----------



## kucher_if

я за!
Playmaker, забув додати - відкрите голосування


----------



## oranger

Я не зовсім розумію, нащо робити голосування з можливістю вибору більше одного кандидата? Бо вийде таким чином, що один проголосує за когось одного, а інший - за трьох. Це вже буде нелогічно.


----------



## Playmaker

kucher_if said:


> я за!
> Playmaker, забув додати - відкрите голосування


Дякую! Вказав


----------



## Playmaker

oranger said:


> Я не зовсім розумію, нащо робити голосування з можливістю вибору більше одного кандидата? Бо вийде таким чином, що один проголосує за когось одного, а інший - за трьох. Це вже буде нелогічно.


Але ж немає різниці, голосуватимуть за 1-го чи 3-х кандидатів — все одно найбільшу кількість наберуть ті самі кандидати, якби кожен голосував тільки за 1-го кандидата. І ми наразі не вирішили, скільки модераторів буде: 1 чи 2.


----------



## oranger

Playmaker said:


> Але ж немає різниці, голосуватимуть за 1-го чи 3-х кандидатів — все одно найбільшу кількість наберуть ті самі кандидати, якби кожен голосував тільки за 1-го кандидата.


Ні, це не так. Уяви - три учасника форуму голосують так: на перше місце ставлять А, а В і С додають як неголовних. А потім четвертий учасник голосує лише за С й той перемагає.


----------



## SergantiG

Я проголосую за того кому футбол не безразличен..)))


----------



## Playmaker

oranger said:


> Ні, це не так. Уяви - три учасника форуму голосують так: на перше місце ставлять А, а В і С додають як неголовних. А потім четвертий учасник голосує лише за С й той перемагає.


Варіант, коли можна голосувати за двох і більше кандидатів:
Кожен другий чи третій учасник голосує тільки за -А- чи тільки за -C-, і решта голосує за -A- і за -B-, -C- як неголовних. Учасників 2-3 десятки. -А- чи -С- виграє.

Варіант, коли можна голосувати тільки за одного кандидата:
Кожен другий чи третій учасник голосує тільки за -А- чи тільки за -C-, і решта голосує тільки за -A-, тому що неголовних не можна голосувати. Учасників 2-3 десятки. -А- чи -С- все одно виграє.

Тобто будуть невеличкі розбіжності між результатами для -А- та -С-, але суть не зміниться — вони наберуть найбільшу кількість. Ця розбіжність буде великою, якщо проголосують мало учасників. Коли ж маємо десятки голосів, похибка зменшується.

Якщо треба голосувати тільки за одну кандидатуру, немає проблем. Але все ж таки віддаю перевагу multi choice vote.


----------



## Pablitisimo Maximo

Я сейчас пьяный. Девушки споили. Голосую за всех, а там разбирайтесь.:lol:


----------



## Askold

Playmaker said:


> Òàê, ïðî â³äêðèòå ãîëîñóâàííÿ ìè âæå äîìîâèëèñÿ. Öå çàïîðóêà ñóòî "óêðà¿íñüêîãî" ãîëîñóâàííÿ.
> 
> Ùîäî â³äïîâ³äåé â³ä "³íîçåìö³â": íå çíàþ, ïîãîäèòüñÿ àðòåìêà âèäàëÿòè â³äïîâ³ä³ íåóêðà¿íñüêèõ ó÷àñíèê³â ôîðóìó ÷è í³ — ïîãîâîð³òü ç íèì. ßêùî íå ïîãîäèòüñÿ, ìîæíà ñàì³ì ðàõóâàòè, âêëþ÷èâøè â³äïîâ³ä³ ò³ëüêè ôîðóì÷àí ç óêðà¿íñüêî¿ ñåêö³¿.


- ²íøà ïðîáëåìà ÿêà ìîæå áóòè - ãîëîñîâàííÿ êëîí³â. Îñîáè ÿê³ ìàþòü ïî îäèí äâà ïîñòè ³ çàðåã³ñòðóâàëèñÿ â îñòàííüîìó òèæäí³. ß áè âçÿâ äî óâàãè ëèøåíü ãîëîñà ïîñò³éíèõ ôîðóì÷àí àáî òèõ ÿê³ ð³äæå àëå âæå äîâøèé ÷àñ äîïèñóþòü. 

Ï.Ñ. Ââàæàþ ùî äâà ìîäðàòîðè º îïòèìàëüíèì âàð³àíòîì àëå äâî-åòàïíå ãîëîñóâàííÿ íà ìîþ äóìêó íå º ïîòð³áíèì.


----------



## Playmaker

Askold said:


> - Інша проблема яка може бути - голосовання клонів. Особи які мають по один два пости і зарегіструвалися в останньому тиждні. Я би взяв до уваги лишень голоса постійних форумчан або тих які рідже але вже довший час дописують.


Гарна ідея. Теж думав, як обійти клонів. Можна "поставити" ліміт на кількість повідомлень на цьому форумі — скажімо, враховувати голоси тільки тих, хто має більше 50 повідомлень.


----------



## Askold

Чудова ідея!


----------



## orland

Никаких мултичойсов. Лучше уже тогда два тура.


----------



## Pablitisimo Maximo

Згоден щодо клонів. Та і взагалі: ми всіх учасників добре знаємо. Але я прихильний до двоетапного голосування.


----------



## Playmaker

*Треба, щоби тепер наші форумчани висловилися з приводу ідеї запобігання голосування клонами, виключаючи голоси тих, у кого дуже мало повідомлень (скажімо, менше 50).

Шановні, які ваші думки... хто за, хто проти... і чому.*


----------



## KruEv

аха, когда так мал кандидатов мультичойсы не нужны


----------



## Pablitisimo Maximo

Хай буде обмеження на 50 повідомлень, але не буде можливості множинного вибору.


----------



## KV

Кто тут сейчас главный??? С какого банана *Kyiv* Photo Thread превратился в *Kiev* Photo??? Просьба вернуть начальный вариант и написать правильно.


----------



## asotUA

^^нуну, це для мене теж була нова новина коли побачив!:nuts:


----------



## InfraBuilder

asotUA said:


> ^^нуну, це для мене теж була нова новина коли побачив!:nuts:


Відбувається те, про що я тут вже писав: впровадження модератором на форумі своєї особистої життєвої філософії замість наведення порядку.


----------



## Playmaker

^^ Яка ще британська енциклопедія :bash:
Є офіційна транслітерація українських міст, затверджена Верховною Радою, за якою правильно писати *Kyiv*. Хіба британці краще нас знають, як наші назви вимовляються... Вони взяли цю транслітерацію з російської мови.


----------



## InfraBuilder

artemka said:


> Кто лучше английский язык знает: вы или Британская энциклопедия?
> http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/topic/317542/Kiev


Донецьким знавцям англійської мови:

http://unic.un.org/imu/recentActivities/category/Kyiv.aspx

http://www.un.org.ua/en/news/


----------



## IllyaDe

artemka said:


> Кто лучше английский язык знает: вы или Британская энциклопедия?
> http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/topic/317542/Kiev


http://podrobnosti.ua/power/intpol/2006/10/20/359418.html
:cheers:


----------



## Pablitisimo Maximo

Что за бред?? Требую немедленно исправить!


----------



## Pablitisimo Maximo

Форум херится все сильнее! Куда катимся??


----------



## my19

artemka said:


> Кто лучше английский язык знает: вы или Британская энциклопедия?
> http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/topic/317542/Kiev


"Kiev" - Київ в англійській мові(так історично склалося)
"Kyiv - міжнародна назва(наш уряд веде таку політику + тепер це назва Києва в сучасній американській англійській). 

Зара англійці упираються і не дуже хо перезвикати, але їм доведеться. Пекін уже звучить по-китайськи).
Будь-де в офіційних документах ви побачите Kyiv(Kiev) - це восновному значить що скоро того що в душках не писатимуть. Але є ще один варіант - Kyyiv. Щоправда останній не подобається ні нашим, ні англійцям%)


----------



## IllyaDe

my19 said:


> Але є ще один варіант - Kyyiv.


Я читав що цей варіант є помилковим в транскрипції


----------



## Playmaker

За чинними правилами транслітерації, ухваленими Верховною Радою України 19 квітня 1996 року, *-ї-* на початку слова транслітерується як *-yi-*, в інших випадках як *-i-*.



> http://www.rada.kiev.ua/translit.htm
> 
> Yi - at the beginning of words, і - in other positions
> Їжакевич - Yizhakevych; Кадіївка - Kadiivka
> Київ - Kyiv


----------



## my19

artemka said:


> Dear my19,
> 
> You have received an infraction at SkyscraperCity.
> 
> Reason: Insulted Other Member(s)
> -------
> Оскорбление модератора.
> -------
> 
> This infraction is worth 1 point(s) and may result in restricted access until it expires. Serious infractions will never expire.
> 
> Original Post:
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/posts/32994316/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> artemka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Кто лучше английский язык знает: вы или Британская энциклопедия?
> http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/topic/317542/Kiev
> 
> 
> 
> "Kiev" - Київ в англійській мові(так історично склалося)
> "Kyiv - міжнародна назва(наш уряд веде таку політику + тепер це назва Києва в сучасній американській англійській).
> 
> Зара англійці упираються і не дуже хо перезвикати, але їм доведеться. Пекін уже звучить по-китайськи).
> Будь-де в офіційних документах ви побачите Kyiv(Kiev) - це восновному значить що скоро того що в душках не писатимуть. Але є ще один варіант - Kyyiv. Щоправда останній не подобається ні нашим, ні англійцям%)
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. артемко дурбелик
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the best,
> SkyscraperCity
Click to expand...

дивіться що він витворяє!


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

my19 said:


> "Kiev" - Київ в англійській мові(так історично склалося)
> "Kyiv - міжнародна назва(наш уряд веде таку політику + тепер це назва Києва в сучасній американській англійській).
> 
> Зара англійці упираються і не дуже хо перезвикати, але їм доведеться. Пекін уже звучить по-китайськи).
> Будь-де в офіційних документах ви побачите Kyiv(Kiev) - це восновному значить що скоро того що в душках не писатимуть. Але є ще один варіант - Kyyiv. Щоправда останній не подобається ні нашим, ні англійцям%)


*Last edited by artemka; Today at 07:10 PM. *


----------



## InfraBuilder

artemka said:


> Британская энциклопедия - хуйня, Верховна Рада - супер-охуенные специалисты во всём (и в английской мове, и в управлении страной).
> 
> Почему тогда мы Дёйчландом Германию не называем?


Визначником в подібних питаннях є офіційна транслітерація ООН. В ній - все чітко і однозначно: *Kyiv* (посилання я навів в своєму попередньому повідомленні).


----------



## asotUA

^^
Артемка, просто виправ як було і не треба гавкання ще тут ізза цього. Мали Kyiv за усесь час існування форуму ось би й найдалі мали, нащо було змінювати? наступна Одеса по списку чи краще усі разом просто взяти і змінити по своїму?hno:


----------



## KruEv

а вам не все равно как - *Kyiv* или *Kiev*? чего по мелочам ссориться-то?))


----------



## Playmaker

my19 said:


> дивіться що він витворяє!


Та він ці інфракшнз відсилає тільки тоді, коли йому щось саркастичне кажуть або коли ображають його комрадів. Коли тролі відкривають рота, він їх рідко чіпає. Усі ці інфракшнз — суб'єктивні рішення.


----------



## Playmaker

InfraBuilder said:


> Визначником в подібних питаннях є офіційна транслітерація ООН. В ній - все чітко і однозначно: *Kyiv* (посилання я навів в своєму попередньому повідомленні).


А навіщо на ООН чи Верховну Раду дивитися? Є ж своя власну думка у нашого модератора. І він буде впиратися до останнього. Схоже на якусь помсту.


----------



## IllyaDe

Playmaker said:


> Та він ці інфракшнз відсилає тільки тоді, коли йому щось саркастичне кажуть або коли ображають його комрадів. Коли тролі відкривають рота, він їх рідко чіпає. Усі ці інфракшнз — суб'єктивні рішення.


ти дурбелик ти


----------



## Playmaker

^^ Ой! Ти образив іншого форумчанина (you have insulted other member) :lol:
Зараз отримаєш інфракшн :nuts:


----------



## IllyaDe

Playmaker said:


> ^^ Ой! Ти образив іншого форумчанина (you have insulted other member) :lol:
> Зараз отримаєш інфракшн :nuts:


hno:
артемка той інфракш дав за те що му його обізвав тому нічого поганого в його діях я не бачу в цьому випадку


----------



## Playmaker

IllyaDe said:


> hno:
> артемка той інфракш дав за те що му його обізвав тому нічого поганого в його діях я не бачу в цьому випадку


Я теж не бачив би, якби він усім давав, а не тільки, коли йому заманеться.


----------



## InfraBuilder

Pablitisimo Maximo said:


> Форум херится все сильнее! Куда катимся??


Атставіть! Данбасс паражняк нє гоніт!!!


----------



## my19

Артемко не Донбас - Донбас не артемко)


----------



## kostya005

опять революция назревает... 

"Атставіть! Данбасс паражняк нє гоніт!!!

Артемко не Донбас - Донбас не артемко)"

За такие провокации мог бы давно лупануть по красной.. (чтоб революций не назревало)... а то им нравится выЙОбуваться тут! ))
У кого проблемы с географией проживания - мы все тут видим...


----------



## my19

kostya005 said:


> STEN15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Послухай клоун висота Донбас-Арени 54 м.це як мінімум в 2 раза вище чим в Дніпропетровську,а про Славутич-Арену взагалі мовчу.На таких стадіонах дах може хоть 120 % трибун накривати бо він не високо натянутий і не мішає проникненню світла.На стадіонах класу Донбас-Арени сонячним променям дуже вашко прибиватися до газону бо стадіон нагадує глибоку чашу,там дах навіть під кутом поставлений для кращого освітлення і вентиляції ,якшо би вона була ше вище скажем як Ноу-Камп то її би взагалі не було,або накривала 50 %,або зробили висувне поле як в Зеніта,або міняли траву пару раз на рік як на Амстердам-Арені чи Сан-Сіро!!!А так вона класно збалансована 93 % це один з кращих показників стадіонів такого типу!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Вы меня тут уже все заебали со своими оскорблениями, так шо мудило пидарское пшол нах, уебан.. (надоело мне молчать) И нех тут псевдознаниями хвастаться.
Click to expand...

в темі http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=33004110

якщо артемка не дасть за це бан то...


----------



## kostya005

my19 said:


> якщо артемка не дасть за це бан то...


о глянь, стукачики нарисовались..  

кстати, о чем это ты ??? Сам приписал что-ли??


----------



## kostya005

my19 said:


> в темі http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=33004110
> 
> якщо артемка не дасть за це бан то...


Кстати, убери эти глупости, а то сам можешь бан получить за матюки..


----------



## KruEv

kostya005 said:


> Кстати, убери эти глупости, а то сам можешь бан получить за матюки..


:rofl::nuts:


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

STEN15 та Костя...
подивився я на ту гілку і не впізнав...
ви коротше мастаки - ви це знаєте, так?
тск-тск-тск


----------



## kostya005

XAPAKTEPHИK;33007788 said:


> STEN15 та Костя...
> подивився я на ту гілку і не впізнав...
> ви коротше мастаки - ви це знаєте, так?
> тск-тск-тск


Та там мы не столько матов поудаляли, сколь просто неприятных сообщений...

PS . Объясни , пожалуйста, свои слова... ничего не понял в каком это смысле.... что не узнал? в чем мастаки?


----------



## my19

ramatoru said:


> Зачем было материться? Ты по другому не можешь разговаривать? Уёбок...hno:


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=816202&page=22



Levshev said:


> иди нахуй


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=33060194



IllyaDe said:


> ...и опять к Оранжеру ты блять уебок сраный забыл где родился и провел свое молодость? шоб так поносить юго-восток Украины. или шо думаешь сам себался и все чист как стеклышко?
> ...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=816202&page=22



ruslan33 said:


> hahaha molodcy russkiji, hujar'te benderovcev


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33268734&postcount=1608
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=296817&page=81 

Харе матюкатися на форумі. Для цього є приватне повідомлення


----------



## YEF

*my19*, не забудь скопировать матюки украинской компашки с Козацкой Рады, особенно с полит. тем. Там украиномовных матершинников предстаточно. Боюсь надоест копировать.
:cheers:


----------



## YEF

InfraBuilder said:


> Атставіть! Данбасс паражняк нє гоніт!!!


Ю-Щ-Е-Н-К-О!!! Ю-Щ-Е-Н-К-О!!! :lol:
Чего на майдан не бежим?
Твое ехидство насчет всего донецкого не красит.


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

А може він не єхідствував...
чесно кажучи я того зовсім не зрозумів - хехе


----------



## YEF

XAPAKTEPHИK;33109306 said:


> А може він не єхідствував...


Хорошо, если так.


----------



## Pablitisimo Maximo

YEF said:


> Ю-Щ-Е-Н-К-О!!! Ю-Щ-Е-Н-К-О!!! :lol:
> Чего на майдан не бежим?
> Твое ехидство насчет всего донецкого не красит.


Майдан, майдан.:bash: 
Ющенко=срака.
Тимошенко=срака.
Янукович=срака.
Нужны *новые* люди с мозгами, патриотизмом и совестью.


----------



## YEF

Pablitisimo Maximo said:


> Майдан, майдан.:bash:
> Ющенко=срака.
> Тимошенко=срака.
> Янукович=срака.
> Нужны *новые* люди с мозгами, патриотизмом и совестью.


Главное, чтобы новые люди не стали очередным USченко.


----------



## Pablitisimo Maximo

YEF said:


> Главное, чтобы новые люди не стали очередным USченко.


Не спорю. Нам не нужны ни ющенко ни янукоиды с коммуняками. Нужны достойные люди, при которых страна наконец пойдет вперед.


----------



## YEF

Pablitisimo Maximo said:


> Не спорю. Нам не нужны ни ющенко ни янукоиды с коммуняками. Нужны достойные люди, при которых страна наконец пойдет вперед.


Даже, если по счастливому стечению обстоятельств, ни Ющенко, ни Янукович, ни Тимошенко не будут баллотироваться, то будут баллотироваться их ставленники. Пока что "элита" у нас одна. Так что я очень сомневаюсь, что появится действительно новое, *не зависящее от этих людей*, лицо.
Даже тот же Яценюк новый старый политик.


----------



## asotUA

^^Я анті-МАС

А взагалі то у мене усе нормально з логіном. Броузер-FireFox.


----------



## IllyaDe

Якщо в мене не двоъться в очах, то тоды поздоровляю нашого нового модератора з отриманням цыэъ посади :hi:

П.С, я вырю в тебе та твоъ можливосты


----------



## IllyaDe

маю надію що з Козацької ради буде знято счетчик постів, щоб деякі наші громадяни та мне набивали собі рейтинг


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

ATTENTION MODERATORS:
Proper names of Ukrainian Cities and regions to be used in Latin and Cyrillic alphabets:
Main Regions and Cities - from Supreme Parliament of Ukraine:
http://portal.rada.gov.ua/rada/control/en/publish/article/info_left?art_id=105828&cat_id=105543

Same but with details and smaller towns (Statistical Committee):
http://www.ukrcensus.gov.ua/eng/results/division/
Click on region on the right for particular region.


----------



## asotUA

^^
Khmelnytsk oblast - Khmelnytsk ???

ну і на що це cхоже?


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Khmelnytska - Khmelnytsky
Не придерайся.



> ATTENTION MODERATORS:
> Proper names of Ukrainian Cities and regions to be used in Latin and Cyrillic alphabets:
> Main Regions and Cities - from Supreme Parliament of Ukraine:
> http://portal.rada.gov.ua/rada/control/en/publish/article/info_left?art_id=105828&cat_id=105543
> 
> Same but with details and smaller towns (Statistical Committee):
> http://www.ukrcensus.gov.ua/eng/results/division/
> Click on region on the right for particular region.


Local moderators have a perfect knowledge and understanding on what the proper official names of cities/regions etc. are in both alphabets Latin and Cyrillic in the State of Ukraine with official languages as Ukrainian (for all local purposes) and International English (for international purposes)


----------



## asotUA

Я тобі казав про те що там не правильно переклали. В одному сайті одне в іншому друге.


----------



## Fira

Панове модератори, переність будь-ласка тему "Вокзали України" у Фотоґалерею.:cheers:


----------



## asotUA

Модератор(и) а де той тред "Интересные Статьи"? Алешуя вроді починав. Може я сліпий і не бачу....просто хотів щось добавити туди і не бачу чомусьhno:

P.S Це не той що вже затритий вроді, бо я знаю що там був ще якісь якщо не помиляюсь і я колись щось постив у ньому..


----------



## Playmaker

Прохання до модераторів змінити назву гілки *Гончари Кожум'яки* на *Vozdvyzhenka | Воздвиженка*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=408331

Офіційна назва проекту змінилася, ось офіційний веб-сайт:
http://www.vozdvizhenka.com.ua/


----------



## Aleschua

asotUA said:


> Модератор(и) а де той тред "Интересные Статьи"? Алешуя вроді починав. Може я сліпий і не бачу....просто хотів щось добавити туди і не бачу чомусьhno:
> 
> P.S Це не той що вже затритий вроді, бо я знаю що там був ще якісь якщо не помиляюсь і я колись щось постив у ньому..


Во-во я его тоже искал и ненашел:nuts:
Он(хз кто) его удалил:bash:


----------



## IllyaDe

Усіх форумчан Urban Ukraine вітаю зі 100 000 постом. Та з 1000 темою створеною на цьому форумі


:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## _Hawk_

IllyaDe said:


> Усіх форумчан Urban Ukraine вітаю зі 100 000Та з 1000 темою створеною на цьому форумі
> 
> 
> :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


Я так подививсь то хтось із нас написав 100 000 пост,та і виходить що я створив 1000тему:banana:


----------



## IllyaDe

_Hawk_ said:


> Я так подививсь то хтось із нас написав 100 000 пост,та і виходить що я створив 1000тему:banana:


дивись отут http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=168

в самому кінці розділ Україна кількість постів та тем


----------



## _Hawk_

IllyaDe said:


> дивись отут http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=168
> 
> в самому кінці розділ Україна кількість постів та тем


Та я сюда заглядував ще 5 хвилин тому,я мав на увазі конкретно людину,бо якраз в цей час ми з тобою переписувались коли був 100 000 пост!


----------



## IllyaDe

_Hawk_ said:


> Я так подививсь то хтось із нас написав 100 000 пост,та і виходить що я створив 1000тему:banana:


я написав 100 000
бо сидів і ждав поки буде 999 постів вже з заготовленим текстом


----------



## _Hawk_

IllyaDe said:


> я написав 100 000
> бо сидів і ждав поки буде 999 постів вже з заготовленим текстом


В мене тоді 100 001hno:


----------



## VelesHomais

IllyaDe said:


> Усіх форумчан Urban Ukraine вітаю зі 100 000 постом. Та з 1000 темою створеною на цьому форумі
> 
> 
> :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


:banana::cheers:


----------



## asotUA

Треба Німців дожинати


----------



## Pablitisimo Maximo

_Народ, my19 попросил меня написать от его имени сюда. У него категорически не получается ходить под своим аккаунтом на форум. Сам форум нормально грузится без логина, а при попытке логина форум как бы нормально грузится под его аккаунтом, но никакие темы не открываются или его выбрасывает на стартовое окно форума. Так он описал проблему. Кто-то что-то может подсказать? Админы форума не в курсе?
Ага. И у него это чаще всего вываливается, когда он пытается открыть любую страницу:
vBulletin Message
The server is too busy at the moment. Please try again later._


----------



## Tushkan

Шановні колеги!
По-перше - всіх з наступаючим новим роком та Різдвом! Всім всього найкращого.
По-друге - чи є в українській гілці тема чи розділ про СімСіті? Я шось не можу таку знайти. Якщо є, то де вона? А якщо нема, то може варто таку створити? А то в поляків є, в росіян є, а в нас нема... Непорядок...


----------



## Tushkan

Тю...


----------



## VelesHomais

Хто тобі заважає зробити?


----------



## Tushkan

Ніхто не заважає, але я так розумію, що це мало кого цікавить... Я там сам із собою буду спілкуватись?)))


----------



## kucher_if

Tushkan said:


> Ніхто не заважає, але я так розумію, що це мало кого цікавить... Я там сам із собою буду спілкуватись?)))


розділ про СімСіті - це що про гру чи про що?


----------



## KruEv

Tushkan said:


> Ніхто не заважає, але я так розумію, що це мало кого цікавить... Я там сам із собою буду спілкуватись?)))


Меня интересует, лет пять играю, создавай ветку :cheers:


----------



## IllyaDe

Я раньше тащился от нее по полной, а щас так уже не то


----------



## Tushkan

KruEv said:


> Меня интересует, лет пять играю, создавай ветку :cheers:


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1038511

Вуаля:cheers:


----------



## oranger

Є пропозиція російські міста у розділі "Не українські міста" регламентувати по регіонам Росії, або зробити взагалі тему "Росія" для російських міст окрім Москви, Петербурга та наприклад Барнаула з Алтаєм (бо це вже старі та популярні гілки).


----------



## IllyaDe

підтримую


----------



## [email protected]

Прохання до модераторів

Чому б не зробити Івано-Франківську гілку про будівництво прикріпленою.
Аргументую:

 це третя за популярністю тема в Регіонах
 Івано-Франківська область одна з лідерів в Україна по будівництву
 Івано-Франківськ має найкращий показник серед українських міст по кількості зданих квадратних метрів ну душу населення
 це одна з найдавніших тем з якої регулярно відбуваються оновлення


----------



## melv

^^ Аналогічне прохання. Думаю, ми теж заслужили, щоб тема 
Vinnytsia | Вінниця | будівництво ‎була прикріпленою. Аргументів є чимало, але головним я б назвав, що усе таки нас уже з Вінниці 8-ро і кожен щось робить для форуму. Це видно хоча б по тому, що усі чотири гілки Вінниці в будівництві вже довгий час не спадають нижче першої 10-ки. А оновлення матеріалами по темі є щодня (нехай тільки сніг зійде, більше буде! ). За кількістю об`єктів не думаю що поступаємось. Та й за переглядами задніх не пасем, а декого з прикріплених переважаєм. 
Ось таке прохання...

P.S. Можна й по іншому: дати нам скромним цілий розділ (на кшталт Дніпра чи Донецька). Його є чим заповнювати, тим паче що зараз пару масштабних проектів на підході. Проте сумніваюсь, що не зіграють роль стереотипи.
Як на мене, по розділу треба дати ще кільком містам, які активні і мають що показати. Перелічувати їх не треба, і так їх видно.


----------



## melv

Дякую!  Тепер легше стало))


----------



## [email protected]

И еще вы активные ребята)) Так что Виниицу и Франик - в прикрепленные!


----------



## [email protected]

Так же если можно - переименовать ветку Dnepropetrovsk lates news|Ñâåæèå íîâîñòè Äíåïðîïåòðîâñêà

в Dnipropetrovs'k latest news|Останні новини Дніпропетровська


----------



## Denicka

А как насчет переименования фототреда "Дніпропетровськ - Нове і сучасне" в 
"Дніпропетровськ - нове і сучасне|Dnipropetrovsk modern and contemporary cityscapes" ?


----------



## YEF

Помойму не поместится такое в название


----------



## Playmaker

Тому що це міжнародний форум, а не кіоск.


----------



## asparagus91

Переіменуйте будь-ласка тему http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1048993 на "Власні проекти asparagus91 у Вінниці"


----------



## IllyaDe

Прохання до модераторів зробити тему Перелік тем | List of topics прекріпленою

Аргумент один важлива для легшого орієнтування в Регіонах


----------



## Ostap19

Я теж за те, щоб для Львова зробили окремий підфорум. Статус міста вимагає.


----------



## Skysteel

asotUA said:


> А ось я сам не розумію...Одеса та Одеса....а хтось є там з тої Одеси? Чи тому що вони там будуют свій стадіон яких мав бути як для Евро2012 це вже мля мега проект, давайте їй форут...чи ви зможите самі постійно туди якісь новини сувати?..
> 
> Ой блін що я говоню...у Львові ж одні нацики, бидло! ось будуть себе вести добре, не будуть грати на Якина от тоді і зароблять собі на форум:nuts: Та вже кожет може зайти і побачити що щось тут не так..уся Україна по ту сторону підкючена а столиця заходу долі сидить у регіонах. Я вже як 3 роки на форумі і просто не віриться що воно й досі так.


Без обид,я тоже за как можно большее кол-во веток для городов,но сейчас ты ведешь себя как дешевый популист:cheers:


----------



## melv

asotUA said:


> Я вже як 3 роки на форумі і просто не віриться що воно й досі так.


Так, тупо шось робиться, тупо...

Та вже не знаю. Не можете/не хочете дати містам, то дайте хоч регіонам. Скажімо, зробити розділи "Галичина", куди б увійшли Львів і Франик, Поділля для Вінниці, Хмельницького, Тернополя, Камянця-Подільського, Крим - Севастополь, Ялта, Симфер і так далі. То вже було б менше тем на одному розділі, уже можна було б щось тут найти.


----------



## melv

Skysteel said:


> Без обид,я тоже за как можно большее кол-во веток для городов,но сейчас ты ведешь себя как дешевый популист:cheers:


Це він розійшовся просто, тому переігрує. Насправді він не такий


----------



## Ostap19

melv said:


> Так, тупо шось робиться, тупо...
> 
> Та вже не знаю. Не можете/не хочете дати містам, то дайте хоч регіонам. Скажімо, зробити розділи "Галичина", куди б увійшли Львів і Франик, Поділля для Вінниці, Хмельницького, Тернополя, Камянця-Подільського, Крим - Севастополь, Ялта, Симфер і так далі. То вже було б менше тем на одному розділі, уже можна було б щось тут найти.


Гарна ідея. В форумах деяких країн є такий розподіл.


----------



## kucher_if

melv said:


> Так, тупо шось робиться, тупо...
> 
> Та вже не знаю. Не можете/не хочете дати містам, то дайте хоч регіонам. Скажімо, зробити розділи "Галичина", куди б увійшли Львів і Франик, Поділля для Вінниці, Хмельницького, *Тернополя*, Камянця-Подільського, Крим - Севастополь, Ялта, Симфер і так далі. То вже було б менше тем на одному розділі, уже можна було б щось тут найти.


Тернопіль історично місто Галичини 



asotUA said:


> А ось я сам не розумію...Одеса та Одеса....а хтось є там з тої Одеси? Чи тому що вони там будуют свій стадіон яких мав бути як для Евро2012 це вже мля мега проект, давайте їй форут...чи ви зможите самі постійно туди якісь новини сувати?..
> 
> Ой блін що я говоню...у Львові ж одні нацики, бидло! ось будуть себе вести добре, не будуть грати на Якина от тоді і зароблять собі на форум:nuts: Та вже кожет може зайти і побачити що щось тут не так..уся Україна по ту сторону підкючена а столиця заходу долі сидить у регіонах. Я вже як 3 роки на форумі і просто не віриться що воно й досі так.


asotUA, якщо не помиляюсь, Діма.
Раз така ситуація і наші модери нічого "не рішають"...
Візьми і Вінничанинами і Львів'янами складіть толкового листа-прохання, навівши в ньому усі аргументи. Перекладіть на англійську мову і відправте адміну чи якомусь інакшому модеру який "рішає".
Ось і все, далі усе буде залежатиме від їх відповіді.


----------



## asparagus91

Да ви зверніть увагу, скільки міст у Росії виділено у сабфорум


----------



## STEN15

melv said:


> Та вже не знаю. Не можете/не хочете дати містам, то дайте хоч регіонам. Скажімо, зробити розділи "Галичина", куди б увійшли Львів і Франик, Поділля для Вінниці, Хмельницького, Тернополя, Камянця-Подільського, Крим - Севастополь, Ялта, Симфер і так далі. То вже було б менше тем на одному розділі, уже можна було б щось тут найти.


Підримую на 100 %,дайош розвитак Urban Ukraine!!!


----------



## melv

kucher_if said:


> Тернопіль історично місто Галичини


Спірно. Так, на картах, які бачив, саме місто не в межах Поділля, тільки частково область. Але є матеріали, де Тернопіль називали Поділлям. Або ж, навіть, Галицьким Поділлям. 
Обійдемось без військових конфліктів? :lol:


----------



## melv

asparagus91 said:


> Да ви зверніть увагу, скільки міст у Росії виділено у сабфорум


Там всі достойні:lol:


----------



## Vitall

Skysteel said:


> Без обид,я тоже за как можно большее кол-во веток для городов,но сейчас ты ведешь себя как дешевый популист:cheers:


Це з гарячу!!!

Дисципліна, система завжди вигравала(коли я перший раз сюди потрапив - я через два місяці побачив що є моя Вінниця, оскільки вона не оновлювалась і була в купі з іншими темами які мене на той час не цікавили)!

Погоджусь з melv-вом!!! Чому б не створити гілки: Поділля, Галичина, Крим... для прикладу!!!
Так наприклад Луцьк непогане місто з гарними проетамии, але воно в кінці(можливо по цій причині його ніхто не оновлює і не всі продивляються)!

Тут робиться х*й знає що: в регіонах будівництво, а мало бути по назві якісь фото регіонів, в фотогалереї ті самі міста тіки вже з фотками - бардак!


----------



## Skysteel

Ок.:cheers:
Просто не люблю популизма,которым так любят "страдать" наши политики.
Тоже поддерживаю^^


----------



## melv

З фотогалереею я б зробив так: у розділі (наприклад Поділля) фототреди Хмельницького, Вінниці, Камянця (Тернополя? :hi зробити прикріпленими. Бо фотогалерея, як правило стала, там не такі різкі зміни у вигляді міста. тільки оновлення. 
А будівництво нехай буде у чарті. Як є - яка тема оновлена, така й згори (після прикріплених)
Таким чином можна було б звільнити один розділ.


----------



## Maks/

Всім привіт:hi:.
Доволі давно спостерігаю за форумом і теж помітив проблему з висвітленням регіонів.:nuts:
Думаю було б доцільно розбити регіони на 4 частини (Захід, Південь, Центр, Схід). Так було б трохи легше орієнтуватися.
Розбивати за історичним підходом, на мою думку, було б трохи важче, оскільки тоді б довелося створювати і Закарпаття, Бесарабію, Слобожанщину і ще багато регіонів.
Окрім того, трохи пізніше з регіональних гілок могли б виокремитися таки міста як Львів, Одеса, Вінниця... Всі ті які б досягли відповідного розвитку і активності
П.С. У майбутньому спробую допомагти апдейтами


----------



## Vitall

^^:cheers::applause:


----------



## STEN15

Maks/ said:


> Всім привіт:hi:.
> Доволі давно спостерігаю за форумом і теж помітив проблему з висвітленням регіонів.:nuts:
> Думаю було б доцільно розбити регіони на 4 частини (Захід, Південь, Центр, Схід). Так було б трохи легше орієнтуватися.
> Розбивати за історичним підходом, на мою думку, було б трохи важче, оскільки тоді б довелося створювати і Закарпаття, Бесарабію, Слобожанщину і ще багато регіонів.
> Окрім того, трохи пізніше з регіональних гілок могли б виокремитися таки міста як Львів, Одеса, Вінниця... Всі ті які б досягли відповідного розвитку і активності
> П.С. У майбутньому спробую допомагти апдейтами


Вітаєм на форумі Макс!!!


----------



## Eukr

Львів і Франик вже давно заслужили на свій розділ!

Maks +100, не погана ідея. :cheers:


----------



## Playmaker

Maks/ said:


> Думаю було б доцільно розбити регіони на 4 частини (Захід, Південь, Центр, Схід). Так було б трохи легше орієнтуватися.


Я теж нещодавно пропонував таку структуру модераторам, але зійшлися на думці, що скоріш за все народ не підтримає, не підтримають ті, хто вже має окрему гілку для свого міста 

Така структуризація є у поляків, німців, англійців. Відразу видно, який реґіон швидше розвивається і іноземцям легше орієнтуватися. Це ж міжнародний форум. Це нам відомо, де місто розташовано.

P.S. Вітаю на форумі :cheers:


----------



## melv

Playmaker said:


> Я теж нещодавно пропонував таку структуру модераторам, але зійшлися на думці, що скоріш за все народ не підтримає, не підтримають ті, хто вже має окрему гілку для свого міста


Ну от ти, якщо не помиляюсь, з Києва. Підтримаєш?


----------



## Bandera

ZeiN said:


> Ну самым лучшим, с точки зрения разделов, было бы создать одесский подфорум(жаль только людей оттуда нет), а остальным городам создавать подразделы в регионах, по типу Non Ukrainian cities в фотофоруме.
> И дело тут ну никак не в политике или завышенной саомоценке


Ти перед тим як щось пишеш добре подумай. Львів явно заслужив на свій під-форум навіть більше чим Одеса. Аргументую: Більший історичний центир з багатьма реставраціями, місто яке приймає Евро2012, й місто яке має набагато більше форумчан.


----------



## Bandera

asparagus91 said:


> Да ви зверніть увагу, скільки міст у Росії виділено у сабфорум


Та про що ми говорим тільки подивіться в ромунську секцію там скоро кожне село буде мати свій під-форум!


----------



## VelesHomais

Наступний власний підфорум отримає Львів.


----------



## asotUA

Playmaker said:


> що скоріш за все *народ* не підтримає


Народ? Яких народ, оці баклани що зі Сходу?...Це що демократія така що одна половина вирішує усе за іншу? Говоне що отримали свої форуми і відсижують там сраки щоб його не втратити а коли мова доходе до нас і ми маємо таку ж кількість ресурсів і фоток будівництв як в них то це вже все, на западенському селі ніфега не будується крім пам'ятників Бандері ітд...hno::bash:


----------



## VelesHomais

Я не підтримую розділ підфорумів за географією. Мабуть у цьому з'явиться сенс коли підрозділів стане забагато. Зараз у цьому немає потреби. Більш того, почнуться розмови на кшталь "ой подивись у східняків, подивись у західняків ..." навіщо це? Обговорювати будівництво у селах ніхто не буде, бо там його майже немає. З рештою кожне велике місто отримає власний підрозділ, все залежіть виключно від кількості користувачів що представляють відповідне місто.


----------



## Askold

Maks/ said:


> Âñ³ì ïðèâ³ò:hi:.
> Äîâîë³ äàâíî ñïîñòåð³ãàþ çà ôîðóìîì ³ òåæ ïîì³òèâ ïðîáëåìó ç âèñâ³òëåííÿì ðåã³îí³â.:nuts:
> Äóìàþ áóëî á äîö³ëüíî ðîçáèòè ðåã³îíè íà 4 ÷àñòèíè (Çàõ³ä, Ï³âäåíü, Öåíòð, Ñõ³ä). Òàê áóëî á òðîõè ëåãøå îð³ºíòóâàòèñÿ.
> Ðîçáèâàòè çà ³ñòîðè÷íèì ï³äõîäîì, íà ìîþ äóìêó, áóëî á òðîõè âàæ÷å, îñê³ëüêè òîä³ á äîâåëîñÿ ñòâîðþâàòè ³ Çàêàðïàòòÿ, Áåñàðàá³þ, Ñëîáîæàíùèíó ³ ùå áàãàòî ðåã³îí³â.
> Îêð³ì òîãî, òðîõè ï³çí³øå ç ðåã³îíàëüíèõ ã³ëîê ìîãëè á âèîêðåìèòèñÿ òàêè ì³ñòà ÿê Ëüâ³â, Îäåñà, Â³ííèöÿ... Âñ³ ò³ ÿê³ á äîñÿãëè â³äïîâ³äíîãî ðîçâèòêó ³ àêòèâíîñò³
> Ï.Ñ. Ó ìàéáóòíüîìó ñïðîáóþ äîïîìàãòè àïäåéòàìè


+1 Chudova ideja, ja til'ky ZA :cheers:


----------



## Eukr

Bandera said:


> Ти перед тим як щось пишеш добре подумай. Львів явно заслужив на свій під-форум навіть більше чим Одеса. Аргументую: Більший історичний центир з багатьма реставраціями, місто яке приймає Евро2012, й місто яке має набагато більше форумчан.


+1 

В розділі Регіони я знайшов 8 Львівських ниток:



Lviv | Львів | будівництво і реконструкція

Lviv | Львів | Реконструкція аеропорту

Lviv | Львів | New stadium | Hовий стадіон

Lviv Transport Infrastructure | Транспортна інфраструктура Львова

Lviv | Львів | вул. Бережанська, 54 (16 пов.)

Lviv Hotels | Львівські готелі

Львів / Lviv / Житловий комплекс Святослав (15 пов.)

Lviv| Львів | Реставрація архітектурних пам'ят

Так що можна відкривати новий розділ для Львова. 
До кого треба звертатися? Hawk щось останнім часом пропав...


----------



## asotUA

VelesHomais said:


> Обговорювати будівництво у *селах* ніхто не буде, бо там його майже немає.
> З рештою кожне *велике* місто отримає власний підрозділ, все залежіть виключно від кількості користувачів що представляють відповідне місто.


:doh::doh::wtf:


----------



## melv

VelesHomais said:


> Я не підтримую розділ підфорумів за географією. Мабуть у цьому з'явиться сенс коли підрозділів стане забагато. Зараз у цьому немає потреби. Більш того, почнуться розмови на кшталь "ой подивись у східняків, подивись у західняків ..." навіщо це? Обговорювати будівництво у селах ніхто не буде, бо там його майже немає. З рештою кожне велике місто отримає власний підрозділ, все залежіть виключно від кількості користувачів що представляють відповідне місто.


Що ти за херню пишеш?! Хто це буде казати "подивись у західняків..". Це ділення тільки заради того, щоб навести порядок. 
Другу ти херню пишеш, що залежить від кількості користувачів. Та хай їх буде хоч 50, але якщо всі, крім, трьох-пяти, будуть тільки переглядати картинки і флудити в Раді, то на х..холеру вони здались? Тим більше, що й від кількості нічого не залежить, що вже доказано.


----------



## melv

asotUA said:


> :doh::doh::wtf:


Не звертай уваги на той брєд

А я взагалі припиняю пока щось тут робити. Розумію, що їм всім покуй, але хоть сам собі мозги не трахатиму.:colbert: Треба перепочити.


----------



## Playmaker

Пропоную таку структуру:


----------



## KV

^^
Не вижу смысла разделять города по регионам. Киев уж точно должен стоять отдельно! Остальное - нормально. Если все же до этого дойдет, то думаю, пример нужно брать с российского подфорума.


----------



## Playmaker

Київ і так стоятиме окремо і першим


----------



## kucher_if

^^ Зараз такий поділ не потрібен. Потрібно просто активним містам давати свої гілки.
А коли їх буде уже багато, можна групувати, як на рисунку вище.


----------



## KV

^^
Согласен. Активно развивающимся на форуме городам (Львов, Винница) - свои ветки. О более радикальных изменениях говорить пока рано.


----------



## asotUA

Playmaker said:


> Пропоную таку структуру:
> 
> http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/3898/urbanukrainestructure.jpg


супер, а можна запитати як ти це так зробив? у фотошопі?

P.S Тільки не Vinnycia а Vinnytsia


----------



## Playmaker

kucher_if

Саме тому і пропонується такий розподіл для того, щоб активним містам дати свої гілки, бо якщо зараз Львів, Одеса і може Вінниця отримають свої підрозділи, то теперішня каша стане ще більшою кашею. Я не пропоную її зараз змінювати. Змінювати треба, коли додадуться гілки.


----------



## Playmaker

asotUA said:


> супер, а можна запитати як ти це так зробив? у фотошопі?


Зберіг html сторінку, швидесенько відредагував її html код у проґрамі Dreamweaver і потім зробив скріншот 



asotUA said:


> P.S Тільки не Vinnycia а Vinnytsia


Це можна виправити


----------



## kucher_if

Взагалі, а що потрібно щоб вийти із Euroscrapers і мати свій окремий форум у European Forums, як Польща, Нідерланди, Іспанія, Франція,...?


----------



## asotUA

Playmaker said:


> Зберіг html сторінку, швидесенько відредагував її html код у проґрамі Dreamweaver і потім зробив скріншот


Дякую. Треба буде якось спробувати..просто по гратись)))


----------



## Skysteel

kucher_if said:


> Взагалі, а що потрібно щоб вийти із Euroscrapers і мати свій окремий форум у European Forums, як Польща, Нідерланди, Іспанія, Франція,...?


Иметь много участников,посмотри кол-во постов в Российской или Польской секции,мы рядом с ними курим:nuts:


----------



## Playmaker

asotUA said:


> Дякую. Треба буде якось спробувати..просто по гратись)))


Нема за що. У Dreamweaver'і усе дуже наочно - скопіював рядок, вставив, змінив текст. Не треба колупати код, якщо не робиш щось серйонзне


----------



## YEF

1. Помоему должно быть понятно, почему преимущественно Восток представлен сабфорумами. Все крупные миллионники находятся там, наибольшее кол-во проектов - там, наибольшее кол-во форумчан - тоже там (судя по голосованию, Донецк опережает всех)))
2. Пока что только Львов заслуживает сабфорум. С Одессы, к сожалению, практически никого нет, а так бы, скорей всего, и она.
3. Я бы попросил поменять порядок сабфорумов на: Киев-Днепр-Донецк-Харьков-...Львов). Так будет более исторически справедливо, кто и когда получил свой сабфорум. 
peace.


----------



## Pablitisimo Maximo

Найкраще розташування - за абеткою.


----------



## SashOk

а можно засандалить тему про самолеты и вертолеты??? фотки как наших так и иностранных??


----------



## Jack Pot

melv said:


> Так, тупо шось робиться, тупо...
> 
> Та вже не знаю. Не можете/не хочете дати містам, то дайте хоч регіонам. Скажімо, зробити розділи "Галичина", куди б увійшли Львів і Франик, Поділля для Вінниці, Хмельницького, Тернополя, Камянця-Подільського, Крим - Севастополь, Ялта, Симфер і так далі. То вже було б менше тем на одному розділі, уже можна було б щось тут найти.


Я поддерживаю! Хорошая идея! Просто элементарно станет удобнее...
:cheers:


----------



## asotUA

YEF said:


> 1. Помоему должно быть понятно, почему преимущественно Восток представлен сабфорумами. Все крупные миллионники находятся там, наибольшее кол-во проектов - там, наибольшее кол-во форумчан - тоже там (судя по голосованию, Донецк опережает всех)))
> 2. Пока что только Львов заслуживает сабфорум. С Одессы, к сожалению, практически никого нет, а так бы, скорей всего, и она.
> 3. Я бы попросил поменять порядок сабфорумов на: Киев-Днепр-Донецк-Харьков-...Львов). Так будет более исторически справедливо, кто и когда получил свой сабфорум.
> peace.


:blahblah:


----------



## STEN15

Давайте створим тред де цілим форумом і визначимось як нам краще перекроїти форум,це треба було вже давно зробити бо цей бардак в регіонах уже піднадоїв!!!Я за ідею melv-а,створити підфоруми Галичина,Поділля,Крим!!!Фотогалерею взагалі не трогати!!!


----------



## Playmaker

Обидва варіанти артемки - каша :cheers:


----------



## kucher_if

^^
я за другий варіант, тільки у фотогалереї потрібно так само поділити за географічною ознакою як і в будівництві, щоб не було різниць...
мій варіант:
"Схід", "Захід", "Центр", "Південь і Крим"


----------



## Eukr

Playmaker said:


> Обидва варіанти артемки - каша :cheers:


Варіанти artemka дійсно каша.
Не розумію чому це він має вирішувати? hno:


----------



## Eukr

Варіант Playmakerа найкращий. Пропоную зробити голосування.


----------



## Eukr

Я знаю що ти модератов але поясни мені чому ти протів розділа для Львова. 
Лвів найбільше місто західної України, місто яке прийме Євро 2012, місто з дуже багатою історичною архітектурою. В Регіонах є 8 тем про Лвів. Якщо відкриється новий розділ для Львова то я впевнений що нових тем буде більше.


----------



## Playmaker

artemka, до чого тут патріот і поганий модертор?

Я намалював просту і зрозумілу всім без винятку схему - розподіл за ґеоґрафією. Ставити на один рівень розділ Київ і Північ або Донецьк і Схід нерозумно за елементарною лоґікою. І тому це сприймається, як структурна каша. Бо Київ і є Північ, а Донецьк є Схід. Лоґічніше і зрозуміліше було б, якби Київ підпорядкувати Півдню, а Донецьк - Сходу. При цьому, і Північ, і Київ, і Схід, і Донецьк матимуть свої "папки". Схід матиме підрозділи Дніпропетровськ, Донецьк і Харків. Коли заходиш у розділ Схід, бачиш ці міста зверху в підрозділах (як у нас зараз підрозділ неукраїнських міст у розділі фотоґалереї), а решта тем Сходу буде нижче в основній гілці. Усе просто.

Інша справа, що може ти не хочеш цим займатися, тому що в тебе немає привілеїв. То можна попросити, щоб це зробив адмін. Головне, захотіти і навести йому доводи.


----------



## Jasse James

поддерживаю вариант Плеймейкера, всё очень чётко структурировано.


----------



## KV

На данный момент предлагаю ничего не трогать. К этому делу нужно подходить ответственно иначе мы вместо одной ерунды (к которой лично я уже привык) получим другую.
*Playmaker*, твой вариант неплохой (принципиально я "ЗА") но... в север ты включил Киев, а что там будет кроме него... Чернигов и Житомир у которых проектов ноль, форумчан ноль!?? 
Кроме того, миллионники (и уж тем более Киев) обязаны иметь свои собственные ветки - это справедливо!!! Более мелкие города можно разделить так как предлагаешь ты.
Короче, нужно все взвесить.


----------



## VelesHomais

​У нас всего четыре города имеют автономные секции и это уже всех путает? Не надо ничего менять лишь бы поменять. Я понимаю если бы уже 10 городов заслужило на секции, но сейчас только Львов претендует на свою секцию. 

Мы имеем долгий опыт межгородских спор которые годами доминировали общение на форуме. Если делить на регионы то будет тоже самое но в худшем форме. 

Я предлагаю не трогать основные секции автономных городов и поделить, раз уз хочется, регионы. Это действительно облегчит поиски. Только без исторических назаний, исключительно географически. Если кто-то в "регионах" заслужит на свою секцию, этот город выносится в автономное положение как и другие. Никакой Галычыны и Донбасса, только повод даст восточным соседям поднимать крик и создавать бесконечные провокации.

P.S. Не понимаю почему моя позиция вызвала эмоциональные реакции на предыдущей странице. Если кого нибудь расстроил, извиняюсь, это не было моим намерением.


----------



## Playmaker

KV said:


> *Playmaker*, твой вариант неплохой (принципиально я "ЗА") но... в север ты включил Киев, а что там будет кроме него... Чернигов и Житомир у которых проектов ноль, форумчан ноль!??


У розділі Північ будуть всі проекти Чернігова, Житомира та інших міст з цього реґіону, а в підрозділі Київ будуть проекти Києва. Навіть якщо б у Північному реґіоні не було Києва, а були тільки невеликі міста, то можна було б створювати підрозділ Північ без підрозділів і всі підряд проекти розміщувати в ньому. Нічого поганого в цьому немає, бо це елементарна ґеоґрафія, яка зрозуміла всім.


----------



## KV

VelesHomais said:


> Я предлагаю *не трогать основные секции автономных городов и поделить, раз уз хочется, регионы*. Это действительно облегчит поиски. Только *без исторических назаний*, исключительно географически. *Если* кто-то в "регионах" *заслужит на свою секцию, этот город выносится в автономное положение* как и другие.


Фактически, об этом я и говорю. За вышевыделенное я "ЗА"!


----------



## melv

VelesHomais said:


> У нас всего четыре города имеют автономные секции и это уже всех путает? Не надо ничего менять лишь бы поменять.


Может тебе и не путает, если заходишь только на Киев и миллионники. Но вот в регионах беспорядок, который, будь уверен, только набирает обороты. 



VelesHomais said:


> Никакой Галычыны и Донбасса, только повод даст восточным соседям поднимать крик и создавать бесконечные провокации.


Ну почему ты считаешь, что из-за этого пойдут споры? Я ни разу еще не увидел провокации между вотоком или западом.


----------



## Playmaker

Подивіться, як у німців добре структуризовано:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=685


*Nord*
Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, Niedersachsen, Schleswig-Holstein, Bremen | Hamburg, Hannover


*Ost*
Brandenburg, Sachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt | Berlin, Dresden


*Süd*
Baden-Württemberg, Bayern | München, Stuttgart/Rhein-Neckar


*Mitte*
Hessen, Thüringen | Frankfurt


*West*
Nordrhein-Westfalen, Rheinland-Pfalz, Saarland | Rhein-Ruhr

Ось у розділі Nord міста Гамбурґ і Ганновер також зверху. На їхні підрозділи можна заходити або з першої сторінки, або зі сторінки реґіону.


----------



## melv

*Если не за историческими регионами (что дело вкуса, признаюсь) то я за вариант Playmakerа.

Четыре секции (восток, запад, центр с севером, юг с Крымом), в которых Киев, Донецк, Харьков и Днепр имеют свои стабильные подфорумы, а остальные города варятся в такой же каше. Но каша МЕНЬШЕ!*


----------



## IllyaDe

немецкий вариант мне по душе


----------



## melv

Артемка, может присмотрись к этому варианту, а?


----------



## Vitall

Я за варіант Playmakerа!!!


----------



## asotUA

ЗА варіант Плеймейкера! Пора вже навести поряком і поставити усе по місцям. Чесність повинна перемогти!


----------



## SashOk

Eukr said:


> +1
> 
> В розділі Регіони я знайшов 8 Львівських ниток:
> 
> 
> 
> Lviv | Львів | будівництво і реконструкція
> 
> Lviv | Львів | Реконструкція аеропорту
> 
> Lviv | Львів | New stadium | Hовий стадіон
> 
> Lviv Transport Infrastructure | Транспортна інфраструктура Львова
> 
> Lviv | Львів | вул. Бережанська, 54 (16 пов.)
> 
> Lviv Hotels | Львівські готелі
> 
> Львів / Lviv / Житловий комплекс Святослав (15 пов.)
> 
> Lviv| Львів | Реставрація архітектурних пам'ят
> 
> Так що можна відкривати новий розділ для Львова.
> До кого треба звертатися? Hawk щось останнім часом пропав...


странно для такого города и так мало тем)


----------



## kucher_if

^^
взагалі то 10 тем по Львову!
ще +
Malls in Lviv/ ТЦ/ТРЦ Львів
ТРЦ Kings Cross Leopolis_Львів


----------



## STEN15

Я за верянт Плеймейкера!!!


----------



## asparagus91

Я тоже за Плеймейкера, самый подходящий вариант!!!


----------



## Pablitisimo Maximo

Львову давно час дати власну секцію. А там і час Вінниці настане.


----------



## melv

То пока це нікому не світить, як написав Артемка. Тому я за варіант Плеймейкера і виступаю. ніхто нічого не втратить, зате матимемо якусь структуру.


----------



## Playmaker

melv said:


> То пока це нікому не світить, як написав Артемка. Тому я за варіант Плеймейкера і виступаю. ніхто нічого не втратить, зате матимемо якусь структуру.


Ось тут наочно показано:

ліворуч - як виглядало б зараз, без додавання нових підрозділів
праворуч - з додаванням нових підрозділів (на майбутнє)


----------



## melv

Все добре, тільки я б запропонував Дніпро перенести в розділ "Північ-Центр", щоб розванатажити східну гілку. Там само могла б там бути центральна Вінниця. 
Але то все не принципово. Головне, щоб твій варіант прийняли.


----------



## Pablitisimo Maximo

Варіант Playmaker-а гарний. Тільки Playmaker показав не лише виділення регіонів за географією, а ще й виділення окремих розділів по містам в межах регіонів. Навряд хтось буде зараз це робити для міст, по яким ще немає власних розділів. А у Регіонах у нас зараз більше всого західних міст. Тож у новому розділі Захід знову буде безліч тем і невпорядкованість.
Тож тоді вже треба і розділи за регіонами створювати і розділи для міст в межах регіонів.


----------



## Playmaker

melv said:


> Все добре, тільки я б запропонував Дніпро перенести в розділ "Північ-Центр", щоб розванатажити східну гілку. Там само могла б там бути центральна Вінниця.
> Але то все не принципово. Головне, щоб твій варіант прийняли.


Хм. Мені здається, що центр - це Черкаська, Кіровоградська і інколи Полтавська області, а Дніпропетровськ - це Схід:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped..._map.png/800px-Dnipropetrowsk_Ukraine_map.png
До того ж, вважаю, що нічого поканого в тому, що у Східному регіоні три міста, бо це відповідає реальності, адже саме цей регіон розвивається найшвидшими темпами.


----------



## Playmaker

Pablitisimo Maximo said:


> Тільки Playmaker показав не лише виділення регіонів за географією, а ще й виділення окремих розділів по містам в межах регіонів.


Ліворуч варіант з тими підрозділами міст, які наразі існують. За наявності активності в інших міст, можна додавати інші міста. Ця структура універсальна, бо вона природня.


----------



## melv

Pablitisimo Maximo said:


> Варіант Playmaker-а гарний. Тільки Playmaker показав не лише виділення регіонів за географією, а ще й виділення окремих розділів по містам в межах регіонів. Навряд хтось буде зараз це робити для міст, по яким ще немає власних розділів. А у Регіонах у нас зараз більше всого західних міст. Тож у новому розділі Захід знову буде безліч тем і невпорядкованість.
> Тож тоді вже треба і розділи за регіонами створювати і розділи для міст в межах регіонів.


Усе таки менше буде. Зараз близько 10 тем львівських, 6 вінницьких, 2 франківських, 1 хмельницька. Це активні гілки. Далі Луцьк, Рівне, Ужгород, Камянець, Чернівці. Там оновленння дуже рідко. Але принаймні, вже потенційно це буде "потолок", бо більше міст наврядчи буде (хіба що пару трійку районних). Зате кожен регіон зміг би домовитись стежити за власним порядком. Думаю, нам це вдасться.


----------



## STEN15

А може поділити не Захід-Схід,а Галичина-Поділля-Слобожанщина-Донбас-Крим ітд...


----------



## IllyaDe

STEN15 said:


> А може поділити не Захід-Схід,а Галичина-Поділля-Слобожанщина-Донбас-Крим ітд...


нащо?

П.С. так як Playmaker взяв за основу німецький варіант з простим поділом я голосую за його варіант


----------



## STEN15

IllyaDe said:


> нащо?


Я пошутив.Мені його верянт тоже найбільше по душі,просто і ясно.Треба створювати для цеї ідеї новий тред і срочно ставити на голосування,думаю більшість підтримає!!!


----------



## melv

STEN15 said:


> А може поділити не Захід-Схід,а Галичина-Поділля-Слобожанщина-Донбас-Крим ітд...


Такий поділ мені цікавіший. Я був за цей варіант, але він складніший і навряд-чи можливий в наших умовах. Проте, добре, щоб хоч пропозицію Плеймейкера прийняли.


----------



## Playmaker

IllyaDe said:


> П.С. так як Playmaker взяв за основу німецький варіант з простим поділом я голосую за його варіант


Ні, я його не брав за основу. Потім вже побачив, коли почав шукати приклади.


----------



## asparagus91

Краще дійсно просто поділити по сторонах горизонту, тому що наш форум дивиться не лише Україна, а весь світ і багато хто не знає, як історично називалася та чи інша місцевість


----------



## STEN15

melv said:


> Такий поділ мені цікавіший. Я був за цей варіант, але він складніший і навряд-чи можливий в наших умовах. Проте, добре, щоб хоч пропозицію Плеймейкера прийняли.


Такий поділ був би ідеальним,якшоб форум був розвинутіший і всі міста активно обновлялися.Бо якшо створювати окремим тредом Крим чи Донбас,то треба створювати і підфоруми,Закарпаття,Буковину,Волинь ітд,а з тих регіонів нікого майже немає,і вони зарас нікому не потрібні!!!


----------



## Playmaker

STEN15 said:


> А може поділити не Захід-Схід,а Галичина-Поділля-Слобожанщина-Донбас-Крим ітд...


У такому розподілі є своя романтика, але є такі недоліки:

Деякі реґіони не підпадають під класифікацію. Як називатиметься разом Київська, Чернігівська, Житомирська області? Куди дінуться Запорізька, Дніпропетровська, Кіровоградська?
Буде дуже багато підрозділів. Ти вже назвав 5, у будуть ще 3: 1) Луцьк, Рівне, Житомир, Київ, Чернігів; 2) Дніпропетровськ, Запоріжжя, Кіровоград, Черкаси; 3) Одеса, Херсон, Миколаїв. Луцьк і Рівне взагалі повинні бути окремо від Києва, Чернігова, повинні називатися Волинню. То вже буде 9 підрозділів.
Такий розподіл має трохи політико-соціальний відтінок, коли розподіл за ґеоґрафією є нейтральний.
Розподіл за ґеоґрафією є зрозумілий іноземцям. Це ж міжнародний форум.


----------



## STEN15

Playmaker said:


> 1. Деякі реґіони не підпадають під класифікацію. Як називатиметься разом Київська, Чернігівська, Житомирська області? Куди дінуться Запорізька, Дніпропетровська, Кіровоградська?


всі регіони підпадають під класифікацію,Вернакулярна карта регіонів україни: (правда вона дуже складна і хітровиїб*на)








http://i-kar-100.narod.ru/referatu/001/001/25.html
В остальному я з тобою згідний!!!


----------



## Aleschua

Немецкий вариат хороший.


Но можно было бы и так.

*Донбасс*-Донецкая и Луганская обл.
*Приднепровье*- Днепропетровск и Запорожье.
*Причерноморье* -Одесса,Николаев,Херсон,Крым.
*Надднепрянщина*-Киевская,Полтавская,Кировоградская,Черкасская области.
*Волынь*-Волынская,Житомирская,Ровенская обл.
*Подолье*-Хмельницкий,Винница.
*Галичина*-Львов,Тернополь,Ивано-Франковск,Черновцы и Закарпатье(правда они не совсем Галичина,но что ж поделаешь)
*Слобожанщина и Полесье*-Харьков,Сумы и Чернигов.


----------



## IllyaDe

Aleschua said:


> Немецкий вариат хороший.
> 
> 
> Но можно было бы и так.
> 
> *Донбасс*-Донецкая и Луганская обл.
> *Приднепровье*- Днепропетровск и Запорожье.
> *Причерноморье* -Одесса,Николаев,Херсон,Крым.
> *Надднепрянщина*-Киевская,Полтавская,Кировоградская,Черкасская области.
> *Волынь*-Волынская,Житомирская,Ровенская обл.
> *Подолье*-Хмельницкий,Винница.
> *Галичина*-Львов,Тернополь,Ивано-Франковск,Черновцы и Закарпатье(правда они не совсем Галичина,но что ж поделаешь)
> *Слобожанщина и Полесье*-Харьков,Сумы и Чернигов.


Польский вариант впервую очередь плох для иностранцев, потому что они не знают всех этих названий, мне самому раньше было тяжело найти интересующий город в польской ветке. А географическое деление просто и любой человек сразу найдет интересующую тему. К тому же по твоему делению некоторые подфорумы вообще небудут обновлятся месяцами, а некоторые будут процветать


----------



## Aleschua

IllyaDe said:


> Польский вариант впервую очередь плох для иностранцев, потому что они не знают всех этих названий, мне самому раньше было тяжело найти интересующий город в польской ветке. А географическое деление просто и любой человек сразу найдет интересующую тему. К тому же по твоему делению некоторые подфорумы вообще небудут обновлятся месяцами, а некоторые будут процветать


Ну тут я с тобой согласен,что немецкий ввариант самый простой.
Тут тоже свои проблемы будут.В Восточной Украине будет сразу з мощьных города,а в других голяк.В "польском" же варианте *Волынь и Подолье* будет пустым,зато крупные города хорошо распределены.


Так лучше.


> *Донбасс*-Донецкая и Луганская обл.
> *Приднепровье*- Днепропетровск и Запорожье.
> *Причерноморье* -Одесса,Николаев,Херсон,Крым.
> *Надднепрянщина*-Киевская,Полтавская,Кировоградская,Черкасская области.
> *Волынь и Подолье*-Волынская,Житомирская,Ровенская,-Хмельницкая и Винницкая обл.
> *Галичина*-Львов,Тернополь,Ивано-Франковск,Черновцы и Закарпатье(правда они не совсем Галичина,но что ж поделаешь)
> *Слобожанщина и Полесье*-Харьков,Сумы и Чернигов.


Ну дак форум не для иностранцев же,хотя и международный.Но кому надо найдут.
А так названия вроде родные,да и не так стандартно,как у немцев.


----------



## KV

melv said:


> Все добре, тільки я б запропонував Дніпро перенести в розділ "Північ-Центр", щоб розванатажити східну гілку.


Не выдумывай!!! Может Львов еще на юг засуним? Было бы чем их загружать, а ты уже разгружать собрался.

Повторяю в сотый раз: столица должна иметь свой собственный независимый раздел без всяких там северов! Тем более что даже в средней перспективе ничего кроме Киева в этом самом севере не будет...


----------



## Pablitisimo Maximo

artemka said:


> Теперь вопрос всем: вы хотите, шоб фотогалерея тоже была разделена на регионы?


Мені здається, це зайве.


----------



## STEN15

мені тоже!!!


----------



## asparagus91

Галерею трогать не надо, там много общих тем, не привязанных к какому-либо региону


----------



## Tushkan

STEN15 said:


> А може поділити не Захід-Схід,а Галичина-Поділля-Слобожанщина-Донбас-Крим ітд...


Такий поділ зробить надскладним орієнтування в темах для користувачів з інших країн. hno:


----------



## Aleschua

artemka said:


> Теперь вопрос всем: вы хотите, шоб фотогалерея тоже была разделена на регионы?


Нет не надо.


----------



## IllyaDe

artemka said:


> Теперь вопрос всем: вы хотите, шоб фотогалерея тоже была разделена на регионы?


нет, это не надо


----------



## Playmaker

Прохання до модераторів перейменувати гілку *«Зруйновані пам'ятки потребують реконстр&»* у *«Зруйновані пам'ятки, які потребують реконструкції»*.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1032831


----------



## Playmaker

У чому проблема?



Code:


Ukrainian Airports Development | Розвиток Українських Аеропортів
Торгівельні центри України | Malls, shops, stores, markets
ПРОПОЗИЦІЇ ЩОДО ОРГАНІЗАЦІЇ ФОРУМУ | Forum Suggestions
Зруйновані пам'ятки, які потребують реконструкції


----------



## Playmaker

Дискримінація кирилиці


----------



## EmStBuilding_visitor

Хочу предложить изменить порядок тем: сначала Киев, потом города Харьков-Донецк-Днепропетровск в любом порядке, потом регионы (Юг, Восток, Запад (кстати, а где Север - Чернигов, Сумы, Житомир)), потом - всё остальное.


----------



## IllyaDe

прошу модераторов перенести Запорожье и Бердянск с Восточной темы в Южную, причины просты, Запорожье находится а юге страны и ветка Юга очень пуста


----------



## StormRaider-Kiev

О,нормуль переделали Предлагаю еще Одессу вынести как Львов.


----------



## feyma

Несмотря на то что не все очень удобно, все равно огромное спасибо! 

А на досуге, если будет желание, можно будет сделать предложенный Плэймейкером вариант)


----------



## melv

kucher_if said:


> скромний варіант поділу:
> Тоді б кожний регіон мав би активного представника!


Ось цей поділ найзрозуміліший. 
Львову вітання з окремим розділом! :cheers1:
А от усі інші міста потрапили в ще глібшу жопу. Я так зрозумів, Артемка узяв і зробив свій варіант, хоч всі були проти нього.
Яка логіка зєднання Сходу і Центра? Чому тоді Вінниця в Заході, якщо географічно вона центр України.
Тепер взагалі хер хто побачить у тих ренгіонах. Бо автоматом зайдуть у Київ, Дніпро, Львів, Харків і Донецьк, які виокремлені з поміж тих незрозумілих "Захід!, "Південь"... Якби ж вони хоч рядком йшли, а то в різнобій!


----------



## melv

*Города Украины представленные на форуме* (в строительстве, без фотогаллерей). Разделены по цвету, кто какой регион представляет. (Кстати, Артемка, что у тебя за фокусы в географии? Бровары, например, относятся к чему - к востоку или центру?:lol. 
Как видим, совсем глухо в Кировоградской и Черниговской области.


----------



## asparagus91

Чому не прийняли варіант Плеймейкера? За нього ж стільки людей виразили підтримку...


----------



## [email protected]

melv said:


> (Кстати, Артемка, что у тебя за фокусы в географии? Бровары, например, относятся к чему - к востоку или центру?:lol.


Бровари з Борисполем і іншими містами супутниками Києва я б відправив і київську секцію, а назву поміняв б на *Київ та агломерація*, по прикладу Москви і Пітера в російській секції.


----------



## asparagus91

Щоб зрозуміти, яке місто у якому регіоні - подивіться прогноз погоди))


----------



## Vitall

kucher_if said:


> скромний варіант поділу:
> Тоді б кожний регіон мав би активного представника!


Поддержмваю такую схему!
Причем снизу у названия веток - прописать какие города туда фходят!!!
А в тех городах дать возможность создавать свои ветки!

Например: Открываеш центр - там есть Винница, Днипропетровск, Черкассы, Полтава, Кировоград(и все) - вибираем например Винницу, и там смотрим все разделы касающеся Винници! Так же само по остальним(по принципу "семейного дерева")

Тогда на мой взгляд будет нормальный порядок!!!


----------



## Vitall

Ось по такому прикладу:









Я за те щоб створити цю платформу - навіть якщо поки не має форумчан з деяких міст! Зате це вже точно порядок!


----------



## YEF

asparagus91 said:


> Щоб зрозуміти, яке місто у якому регіоні - подивіться прогноз погоди))


В каждом прогнозе погоды по-разному города относят. К примеру, Днепр попадает то к Востоку, то к Центру.


Теперь по теме. То что сейчас на форуме - полный бред. Вариант Плеймейкера самый классный, только нужно принять один стандарт по названиям (англ/укр-рус или, наоборот, укр-рус/англ).
Города в сабфорумах *сделать по алфавиту*, а не так как щас: Днепр-Харьков-Донецк.


----------



## IllyaDe

Запорожье на юг хочет


----------



## IllyaDe

да, там очень активны Днепр, Дон и Харьков


----------



## quarter 245

Я понимаю что сейчас далеко не все города представлены на форуме. Но почему-бы не сделать раз и навсегда, без деления на регионы, на каждую область свою ветку? Форум постоянно расширяется, и если сейчас из-за крызы не так много строится, то по окончании её строительство будет больше, и со временем всё-таки будет больше людей на форуме, и что, потом опять делить? Мне кажется лучше всего было-бы ОБЛАСТЬ>ГОРОД>ОБЪЕКТ и ФОТОГАЛЕРЕЯ. Всем ясно и всем понятно, ну а тем кто не разбирается в географии на первой странице разместить административную карту Украины. А вообще, в идеале, было-бы прикольно сделать как на сайте у ЭСТЫ - http://www.estaholding.com/ru/projects/map/ с тем же делением которое описано выше, но это наверное уже фантастика...


----------



## melv

artemka said:


> ты предлагаешь мне отправить их на юг или запад?


А почему так и не появился Север и Центр? Вот, например, те же Бровары могли бы и быть в разделе "Север-Центр". Как и Винница, которая все-таки центр.


----------



## IllyaDe

artemka said:


> у них автономия, поэтому твоё Запорожье - гегемон в этих провинциях


Запорожье просто губится в их активности, хотя ладно мне все ровно, я начинаю обживать свою новую квартиру


----------



## melv

artemka said:


> Объясняю последний раз для тех, кто только вылупился и для тех, кто с первого раза не понимает:
> 
> *тем и активности слишком мало для новых подфорумов, вся эта ваша реформа высосана из пальца*


Ты, вижу, тоже не сразу врубаешь (или не хочешь), что лучше раз и навсегда сделать по-человечески понятно для всех, чем время от времени кромсать форум. Что тебе не нравится в ветке "Центр-Север"? 
Разве нельзя сделать так (возьмем активных):
*Юг: Севастополь, Запорожье, Одесса
Север-Центр: Днепр, Винница
Запад: Львов, Франковск, Хмельницкий
Восток: Донецк, Харьков*

Пускай сейчас не так много активных городов, но все еще впереди. Я уверен, что вскоре появятся люди из Луцка, Николаева, Сум. Благодаря нынешней реформе эти города хоть вышли с низов и хоть теперь видно, что есть такие ветки. Наверняка, многие, просмотрев форум, даже не могли заметить свои города!


----------



## kucher_if

Артемка, а можна у Львова і Дніпропетровська стерти оце:
"Construction Updates & Projects/Будівництво і проектування"
так як, це саме написано у назві регіону!

Дуже дякую.


----------



## KruEv

melv said:


> Разве нельзя сделать так (возьмем активных):
> *Юг: Севастополь, Запорожье, Одесса
> Север-Центр: Днепр, Винница
> Запад: Львов, Франковск, Хмельницкий
> Восток: Донецк, Харьков*


лучший вариант, имхо


----------



## IllyaDe

поддерживаю, лучший вариант


----------



## asparagus91

melv said:


> Ты, вижу, тоже не сразу врубаешь (или не хочешь), что лучше раз и навсегда сделать по-человечески понятно для всех, чем время от времени кромсать форум. Что тебе не нравится в ветке "Центр-Север"?
> Разве нельзя сделать так (возьмем активных):
> *Юг: Севастополь, Запорожье, Одесса
> Север-Центр: Днепр, Винница
> Запад: Львов, Франковск, Хмельницкий
> Восток: Донецк, Харьков*
> 
> Пускай сейчас не так много активных городов, но все еще впереди. Я уверен, что вскоре появятся люди из Луцка, Николаева, Сум. Благодаря нынешней реформе эти города хоть вышли с низов и хоть теперь видно, что есть такие ветки. Наверняка, многие, просмотрев форум, даже не могли заметить свои города!


100% :cheers1:


----------



## KruEv

артемка, сделай один раз, как хочет народ и все от тебя отстанут и все тебе будут благодарны :cheers2:


----------



## melv

А раздел "Схід і центр" и Бровары туда кто втулил? Никто ж не просит уже структуру менять, только переименовать один раздел и города порасставлять соответственно. 

Сдалеть вот такое разве не в твоих полномочиях? (повторю, что я написал не отдельные подфорумы, а просто активные города, ктторые будут там)

Юг: Севастополь, Запорожье, Одесса
Север-Центр: Днепр, Винница
Запад: Львов, Франковск, Хмельницкий
Восток: Донецк, Харьков

Кто делал нынешний вариант, который так никого и не устраивает?


----------



## Playmaker

Бровари, Суми, Батурин, Бориспіль - це вже Схід або Центр?
Не знав, що Україну розвернули на 90 ґрадусів проти ходу годинної стрілки 










Невже не зрозуміло, що потрібен розділ "Північ", де буде підрозділ Києва (який все одно стоятиме першим) і куди також можна розмістити Житомир.


----------



## melv

ты б сделал как люди просят, и увидел бы, что так правильней всего. Хотя, кому я это пишу... Ты уперся и все. притом в стену, да так что вперед и не видишь.
А Луцк и Ровно никогда к северу не причислялись!


----------



## Playmaker

artemka

Не знаю, що ти собі там придумав, але Луцьк - це Захід.

Треба відмірювати від ґеоґрафічного центру України - м. Шполи Черкаської області. І відразу побачиш, що Луцьк і Рівне - це Захід, а Бровари і Суми - це Північ.

Зображення краще говорить за слова:


----------



## VelesHomais

Вообще не так всё плохо если в будущем будет перспектива разделить центр с востоком и добавить север. 

Никак нельзя убрать города как отдельные форумы и добавить их в качестве маленького шрифта под названием региона, как уже некоторые предлагали? Слишком много кнопок появилось.


----------



## melv

VelesHomais said:


> Никак нельзя убрать города как отдельные форумы и добавить их в качестве маленького шрифта под названием региона, как уже некоторые предлагали? Слишком много кнопок появилось.


Да, кстати, совсем бы не помешало, а то как-то в разброс все получилось: Киев, Восток, Днепр, Харьков, Донецк, потом Запад, потом опять город идет...


----------



## melv

artemka said:


> *мало *тем, ну шо вы такие туп непонятливые. Не я тут правила диктую.


Ты же совсем мало рассказываешь, что к чему, а только одно и тоже: "я не могу". Вот и получается, что к тебе все претензии, хотя все и так понимают, что не тебя винить надо. 

Кто делал то, что теперь получилось? Что делать тогда? Какие перспективы развитися форума? Может к кому обращаться надо?


----------



## Playmaker

artemka said:


> а почему геометрический центр масс не взять?
> 
> *мало *тем, ну шо вы такие туп непонятливые. Не я тут правила диктую.


По-моєму, тут один модератор туп нетямущий, вигадав собі свою власну ґеоґрафію і прикривається якимись уявними друзями, які йому не дають ретельно систематизувати розділи. Зрозумій, як ти наполягатимеш цим своїм уявним друзям, так і буде. Північ треба об'єднати з Центром, щоби вистачало кількості проектів на цей підрозділ, бо на Сході їх і так дуже багато. А зараз міста з Півночі опинилися у розділі "Схід і Центр" - це взагалі топоґрафічний кретинізм.


----------



## Skysteel

Кстати артёмка объясни,разделы создавали вышестоящие модераторы или администратор форума?


----------



## melv

artemka said:


> а чё ж ты такой вумный, модератором не стал?
> *так уто сиди мовчки*


Ага, и смотреть на ту херню, в которую превращается форум. раз уж ты модератор, значит делай что-то на пользу. Предложений мы все дали достаточно. И ведь вариант Плеймейкера не был несовершимим.


----------



## melv

artemka said:


> а шо?


то самое!



melv said:


> Кто делал то, что теперь получилось? Что делать тогда? Какие перспективы развитися форума? Может к кому обращаться надо?


----------



## Skysteel

Просто думаю выщестоящему модеру и мы можем потрахать мозг,если он от тебя уже устал...


----------



## orland

На данный момент имеем (первая цифра число тем, вторая - сообщений)

Схід і центр | East and center 150	45,070
Захід | West 30	6,018
Південь | South 23	2,398

То есть на лицо крайне неравномерное распределение тем по разделам. Кроме того, распределение городов не соответствует принципам ни политической, ни физической географии, таким образом создавая путаницу в ориентировании. То есть принципиальная цель, которая стояла перед реформой, по улучшению удобочитаемости форума не только не была достигнута, но по сути был получен обратный эффект. Вместо хаоса в одном разделе имеем глобальный хаос во всем украинском форуме. Поэтому необходимо довести реформу до конца. Для этого необходимы следующие действия:

1. Создать еще один раздел Північ і Центр (это как я понял не в силах Артемки, но может быть быстро и легко решено по его просьбе)
2. Переименовать раздел Схід і центр | East and center на Схід | East
3. Перенести в раздел Північ і Центр подфорум Днепропетровска
4 Перенести темы Винницы и Житомира из раздела Захід | West в Північ і Центр, а также темы Кривого Рога, Черкасс и тд в соответствии с картой, которую выложил kucher_if, из раздела Схід | East в Північ і Центр (это все целиком и полностью в силах Артемки)

После проведения вышеуказаных действий получим следующее распределение тем и сообщений

Схід 72	25511
Північ+Центр 85	20786
Захід 23	4783
Південь 23	2398

То есть улучшится равномерность распределения и исчезнет путаница с поиском гордов в первую очередь севера.


----------



## ZeiN

я знаю выход из ситуации! Верните всё как было!


----------



## melv

ZeiN said:


> я знаю выход из ситуации! Верните всё как было!


:nuts:


----------



## KV

Города к городам (вверху), регионы к регионам (ниже) + добавить "Север" - в принципе будет нормально.


----------



## asotUA

^+1 Хоча б вже так ніж оцей базар.


----------



## Askold

Vse vygliadaje duzhe garno, ale IMHO, krasche napyaty Tsenter i Shid nizh "Shid i Tsenter". Na moju dumku krasche nachynaty nazvu z Tsentru, vygliadaje jakos' pravil'nishe.


----------



## melv

Вот то то же. Уже и назад жаль возвращать, так как столько надежд потратили на улучшение. Но получилось, что "танцювали й не вклонилися".


----------



## KruEv

Винницу, которую раньше на форуме замечал чуть ли не чаще Харькова теперь вообще на форуме почти не вижу, с этим надо что-то делать =\


----------



## melv

KruEv said:


> Винницу, которую раньше на форуме замечал чуть ли не чаще Харькова теперь вообще на форуме почти не вижу, с этим надо что-то делать =\


Ну, Винницу может не видишь, потому что холодно и мы сейчас мало апдейтов делаем. Хотя почти каджый день обновления есть. Анонс: сегодня у нас сгорел торговый центр и открыли консульство. Фоток будет достаточно но ближе к часам девяти. Если что, мы - в западном разделе))) Почему-то...


----------



## IllyaDe

melv said:


> Вот то то же. Уже и назад жаль возвращать, так как столько надежд потратили на улучшение. Но получилось, что "танцювали й не вклонилися".


за что боролись на то и напоролись...


----------



## melv

IllyaDe said:


> за что боролись на то и напоролись...


Я не знаю, за что боролся ты, но я боролся за улучшение форума. Но уперся о непонимание/нежелание модератора.


----------



## Tushkan

melv said:


> Я не знаю, за что боролся ты, но я боролся за улучшение форума. Но уперся о непонимание/нежелание модератора.


Не впевнений, що тобі від цього стане легше, Melv, але я ваші гілки регулярно переглядаю.


----------



## melv

Tushkan said:


> Не впевнений, що тобі від цього стане легше, Melv, але я ваші гілки регулярно переглядаю.


 Я можу сказати, що мені справді приємно, що тебе цікавлять наші гілки. Бо ми робим яку не яку роботу для форума, тому дуже приємно, коли хтось її бачить і оцінює.


----------



## [email protected]

melv said:


> Я можу сказати, що мені справді приємно, що тебе цікавлять наші гілки. Бо ми робим яку не яку роботу для форума, тому дуже приємно, коли хтось її бачить і оцінює.


Звичайно ж бачать! :cheers: Хлопцi, не засмучуйтесь, у вас все ще попереду!!!


----------



## mitri4

А технічно можливо зробити, щоб замість інформації про місто у профілі, яку кожен вводить власноруч, ставився б герб міста? По-моєму, красиво й цікаво було б. Як вважаєте?


----------



## Skysteel

Это только к главному администратору форума


----------



## Tushkan

Пропоную створити дві нові теми - "Будівельна техніка" та "Автоспорт". Що скажете?


----------



## melv

Я не проти. А в якому розділі?


----------



## Tushkan

Автоспорт, напевно, в козацьку раду, а будтехніку - чи в корінь, чи теж в раду. Напевно так)


----------



## VelesHomais

Створюй, хто тобі заважає?


----------



## STEN15

Хто мої пости краде???:lol::hahaha:Вчора було 930,сьодні 926!!!:nuts:


----------



## IllyaDe

STEN15 said:


> Хто мої пости краде???:lol::hahaha:Вчора було 930,сьодні 926!!!:nuts:


вже 927


----------



## Skysteel

*грозно*
Может он вообще не украинец?
Ты кровь на проверку сдавал?


----------



## melv

Артемка, сделай что-то, чтоб города, имеющие свои под-форумы не дублировались в регионах. Просто города, не имеющие свои форумы теряются совсем. 








Люди перестали видеть Винницу, Франковск, Запорожье... Зачем в регионы ставить еще отдельные под-форумы? раз мы не получили того варианта, что хотели, то хоть не гробь все до конца. Будь добр.
Или же вставь те города в регионы, чтоб на главной были только "Восток-Центр", "Запад", "Юг", "Фотогаллерея" и "Рада".


----------



## melv

Прохання грохнути цю гілку http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=52106677#post52106677 а пости з неї, по можливості і за потреби, перенести у цю http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1070731

Бо я затупив


----------



## [email protected]

Просьба ветки 

*Summit in Dnipropetrovs'k | З'їзд форумчан у Дніпрі*

*Опитування: хто приїде у Дніпро на Всеукрk*

сделать прикрепленными, а последнюю переименовать в 

*Опитування: хто приїде у Дніпро?*


----------



## melv

Playmaker said:


> Пропоную в кожній секції (Києва, Донецька, тощо) створити підсекції *Completed projects | Закінчені проекти* і переміщувати туди гілки закінчених проектів. Бо є гілки проектів, які вже давно закінчено, але обговорення там і досі триває. Такі підрозділи дуже зручні для іноземних відвідувачів, які відразу можуть подивитися на вже готові проекти.


А як тоді бути регіональним секціям?
Хоча підозрюю, що Артемка знову напише, що це не в його можливостях.


----------



## melv

Видели реформу, которая произошла с российским форумом? Очень похоже на то, чего мы изначально добивались...


----------



## Playmaker

melv said:


> Видели реформу, которая произошла с российским форумом? Очень похоже на то, чего мы изначально добивались...


Молодці! А нашому модератору Артемці треба не шукати відмовки, що він не може чи боїться питати адміна, а працювати на благо розвитку української секції. Треба розуміти, де дійсно слушні пропозиції. Хоча може він просто не бачить різниці, тому не розуміє, що краще. В такому випадку ми будемо завжди робити те, що вже кимось зроблено.

Як бачимо, численій кількості російських форумчан байдуже, чи відображається остання гілка навпроти підрозділу реґіону або міста чи не відображається. Лад набагато важливіше. А у нас зараз якась каша.


----------



## melv

Дійсно каша. Але я вже й не підіймаю цю тему. Писав ще на початку, але модер вирішив що краще ігнорувати. 

Я ось не розумію, якщо вже відображається остання гілка, то для чого її ще дублювати, як наприклад у розділах Захід і Львів. Для чого львівські гілки показуються ще й на західному розділі? Те саме й про схід. Запоріжжя взагалі не видно, бо постійно перекрите Дніпром, Харковом і Донецьком.


----------



## Playmaker

melv, тому що навпроти розділу відображається остання гілка з усіх підрозділів. Якщо останньою була гілка про Запоріжжя, то вона і відображатиметься навпроти розділу "Схід і центр", якщо ж останьою була гілка з підрозділу Дніпропетровська, то вона відображатиметься навпроти підрозділу Дніпропетровська і розділу "Схід і центр".

Але мені байдуже, яка остання гілка. Якщо тебе цікавить розділ чи підрозділ, ти все одно його перевірятимеш.


----------



## melv

так то воно й так, але для чого дублювати?
Та найбільше мене бісить те, що в нас на форумі дехто придумав свою географію.


----------



## Playmaker

melv said:


> так то воно й так, але для чого дублювати?


Ну а яка тоді гілка буде останньою у розділа? Якщо не дублювати, тоді й гілки не з підрозділів не з'являтимуться навпроти розділу. Але форум налаштований таким чином, що навпроти розділів відображаються останні гілки незалежно від того, чи є підрозділи в цьому розділі.



melv said:


> Та найбільше мене бісить те, що в нас на форумі дехто придумав свою географію.


За це взагалі треба Нобелевську премію давати, бо автор цієї ґеоґрафії винайшов викривлення простору


----------



## melv

Playmaker said:


> Ну а яка тоді гілка буде останньою у розділа? Якщо не дублювати, тоді й гілки не з підрозділів не з'являтимуться навпроти розділу. Але форум налаштований таким чином, що навпроти розділів відображаються останні гілки незалежно від того, чи є підрозділи в цьому розділі.


Візьмем для прикладу Схід. Є оновлення у Донецька по темі стадіона. Так воно висвітлюється на головній. То для чого те саме ще й має виствітлюватись на східній секції, якщо Донецька і так ма свою. 
Хіба що по формату сайту інкаше не виходить, бо в нас, я так розумію, тільки Київ має повноцінний розділ. Інші мають тільки підрозділи. 



Playmaker said:


> За це взагалі треба Нобелевську премію давати, бо автор цієї ґеоґрафії винайшов викривлення простору


Ага, і потім казати, що в нас мало "живих" міст. І якраз для цього три самих живих Донецьк, Харків і Дніпро втулити в один розділ. Якщо Дніпро усе таки географічно центр.


----------



## Playmaker

melv said:


> Візьмем для прикладу Схід. Є оновлення у Донецька по темі стадіона. Так воно висвітлюється на головній. То для чого те саме ще й має виствітлюватись на східній секції, якщо Донецька і так ма свою.
> Хіба що по формату сайту інкаше не виходить, бо в нас, я так розумію, тільки Київ має повноцінний розділ. Інші мають тільки підрозділи.


Тому що ця гілка про стадіон у Донецьку була оновлена останньою в розіділі Сходу. Двигун форуму не перевіряє, з підрозділу чи не з підрозділу ця гілка. Я не знаю, як ще пояснити.


----------



## melv

Playmaker said:


> Тому що ця гілка про стадіон у Донецьку була оновлена останньою в розіділі Сходу. Двигун форуму не перевіряє, з підрозділу чи не з підрозділу ця гілка. Я не знаю, як ще пояснити.


Чи то ми не розумієм один одного чи що...
Так у Донецька ж є свій розділ, який показаний на головній. То навіщо його ще у Схід запихати?


----------



## Playmaker

melv said:


> Чи то ми не розумієм один одного чи що...
> Так у Донецька ж є свій розділ, який показаний на головній. То навіщо його ще у Схід запихати?


Донецьк - це підрозділ Сходу і центру. Зайди в розділ Сходу і центру і побачиш там Донецьк зверху.
На головній сторінці української секції у підрозділів іконки ліворуч від назви на блакитному тлі.
Тобто Донецьк, як і Запоріжжя, підпорядкований розділу "Схід і центр". Тому будь-яка з гілок Запоріжжя чи Донецьку, яка була оновлена останньою, і стоятиме навпроти Сходу і центру.


----------



## melv

Ну так я про то й казав, що нинішній формат українського форуму до цього призводить. І це мені не подобається


----------



## IllyaDe

поздравляю orland с получением статуса Модератор. Вот только я так и не понял когда это произошло?


----------



## orland

Спасибо. Произошло это буквально только что. Сам немного в шоке


----------



## Skysteel

orland,и сразу же просьба,узнай если возможность поменять нынешнюю структуру форума,она не удобна.
Я понимаю этот вопрос обрыд местным модераторам,но внятного ответа мы так и не услышали.


----------



## **RS**

^^Наиболее рациональным решением будет,наверное,принять схему Playmaker'а.


----------



## melv

Надеюсь с новым модератором будут изминения к лучшему. По крайней мере, у Орланда будет хороший шанс проявить себя 
И к тому же у меня остается вера на получение Винницей своей секции


----------



## Skysteel

До речі,може є сенс створити ще один розділ з назвою,наприклад,"Інфраструктура",де зібрати теми з кореню форума (де є цей тред)


----------



## ZeiN

а кто-то вообще пытался узнать функции модератора? ваши просьбы больше относятся к администратору...


----------



## Skysteel

Как я понял существует иерархия,то есть пользователи пишут предложение модератору,а тот в свою очередь доносит его к сведению администрации.Диалог пользователь-администратор вряд ли возможен.
Как я понял местные модераторы и тамошние администраторы просто не поняли друг друга.
Надеюсь это упущение поправимо.


----------



## Playmaker

_Hawk_ said:


> Я предлагал Орланду включить в тематисеские разделы еще и *Топ-20*(высотки) или* Мисс Украина*(лучшое современое здание Украины) где можна было б выставлять свои оценки Украинским зданиям.
> 
> Пример:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=48
> 
> Раздел Ахитектура и Топ-20 не имеют между собой ничего общего,это совершено разные разделы,покрайне мере на этом форуме.


Ця ідея, де можна виставляти оцінку окремому будинку, подобається!


----------



## _Hawk_

Playmaker said:


> Ця ідея, де можна виставляти оцінку окремому будинку, подобається!


На SSC такий розділ є на багатьох форумах і він відокремлений від Ахітектури,не розумію чому він деяким нашим форумчанам не подобається?


----------



## Playmaker

_Hawk_ said:


> На SSC такий розділ є на багатьох форумах і він відокремлений від Ахітектури,не розумію чому він деяким нашим форумчанам не подобається?


Так, я там інколи голосую і створив деякі гілки. Дивно, що цей розділ не подобається, бо він розвиває інтерес і обізнаність.

P.S. Я б не тільки там висотки чи сучасні будівлі постив. Можна було б виставляти оцінки будь-якій споруді в Україні, навіть замкам.


----------



## orland

Немного переработал схему


----------



## melv

Я так понял, у єтого рисунка есть еще верхняя часть по регионам?


----------



## orland

Есть конечно.


----------



## Playmaker

orland said:


> Немного переработал схему


Додав би тільки слово "світлини" (або "фото") на початку наступних двох розділів: "Світлини українських міст та природи" та "Світлини закородону".


----------



## Playmaker

orland said:


> Есть конечно.


Він зараз переробляється чи дане питання не виносилося на обговорення? Треба робити голосування?


----------



## orland

Playmaker said:


> Додав би тільки слово "світлини" (або "фото") на початку наступних двох розділів: "Світлини українських міст та природи" та "Світлини закородону".


Очень длинное получается название. Не думаю, что стоит делать так в названии подфорума. Из описания думаю все становится предельно ясным даже для тех, кто не учил английский язык.



Playmaker said:


> Він зараз переробляється чи дане питання не виносилося на обговорення? Треба робити голосування?


Он будет на основе предложенной тобой схемы. Больше пока сказать ничего не могу.


----------



## melv

Playmaker said:


> Додав би тільки слово "світлини" (або "фото") на початку наступних двох розділів: "Світлини українських міст та природи" та "Світлини закородону".


Не пишіть будь ласка "світлини". Не вважайте мене українофобом)), але це слово мені дуже не подобається. І чим погане слово "фотографія"?


----------



## melv

orland said:


> Он будет на основе предложенной тобой схемы. Больше пока сказать ничего не могу.


А вот это обнадеживает!


----------



## Askold

orland said:


> Íåìíîãî ïåðåðàáîòàë ñõåìó


- Vse super, ale ja by objednav by Sprot/Kult'uru razom z Koz. radoju. Ato informatsija mozhe dubliuvatysia tak jak temy mizh soboju podibni.


----------



## IllyaDe

orland said:


> Немного переработал схему


именно то что надо, полностью поддерживаю этот проект


----------



## Playmaker

melv said:


> І чим погане слово "фотографія"?


Тим, що воно запозичене і у нього є наш власний синонім


----------



## Skysteel

все хорошо,кроме "Інфраструтура"


----------



## orland

Да, это я пофиксил уже.

И еще описание к Рейтинги будівель будет наверное Rate a building here


----------



## YEF

Playmaker said:


> Тим, що воно запозичене і у нього є наш власний синонім


а может это свитлына запозычена с польского? это слово услышал только на этом форуме, ни по Тв, на по радио его ни говорят. тем более фото - международное слово (хоть в нем, хоть в англ., хоть в русском).


----------



## Playmaker

orland said:


> Да, это я пофиксил уже.


Тоді ще треба коми поставити перед _etc_ за правилами англійської. Також треба з маленької писати слова в описах, оскільки це не заголовки статтей. Тобто _Roads, ports, aviation, etc_



orland said:


> И еще описание к Рейтинги будівель будет наверное Rate a building here


Може краще _Rate buildings here_? Бо там багато будівель буде.


----------



## Playmaker

YEF said:


> а может это свитлына запозычена с польского? это слово услышал только на этом форуме, ни по Тв, на по радио его ни говорят. тем более фото - международное слово (хоть в нем, хоть в англ., хоть в русском).


У тебе просто манія. Ти б спочатку подивився, як буде _фотоґрафія_ польською, перш ніж писати маячню. Польською _фотоґрафія_ буде _zdjęcie_ або _fotografia_. Ніякого варіанту, схожого на _світлина_ в польській немає. Якщо знайдеш тут будь-яке слово з корнем "світло", станеш героєм:
http://www.dict.pl/dict?word=photo&words=&lang=EN
http://www.dict.pl/dict?word=photography&words=&lang=EN

І ось тобі на додаток:
http://translate.google.com/#uk|pl|світлина


----------



## ZeiN

только пару замечаний:
1) зачем архитектуру объединять с фото подразделом?
2) может стоит рейтинги зданий внести в раздел архитектура?


----------



## Playmaker

SeBer said:


> Шото вы форум все усложняете и усложняете. раньше на днепропетровский подфорум я попадал в два клика, теперь в три.


Ланка на Дніпропетровськ вже стоїть під назвою "Північ і центр".
Українська секція наразі переробляється, ще не закінчено.


----------



## Playmaker

Ланка зникла


----------



## STEN15

стоїть


----------



## kostya005

Так. вот мнение со стороны. Короче все громоздко и нихера не понятно интуитивно. 
Запутаться очень просто. В общем мне пока не нравится, т.к приходится часто переходить между окнами в поиска нужного подраздела. 
Тапками в меня не бросать. говорю как есть.


----------



## Playmaker

kostya005, тапочками кидатися в тебе можна )), тому що реорґанізацію української секції ще не закінчено - ланок на всі підрозділи міст під назвами реґіонів наразі немає.


----------



## YEF

Просто непривычно, вот и все. Как новую технику покупаешь. Скоро привыкнем


----------



## melv

Дякую за секцію! Приємна новина по приходу додому!


----------



## Aleschua

Прикольно сделали:cheers:


----------



## STEN15

Треба шоб тризуб з верху поставили,тоді буде взагалі ідеально!!!
:cheers:


----------



## feyma

Мені все дуже подобається! Автору респект і уважуха!) Дякую за ентузіазм!


----------



## asotUA

Єбать!! А я вже подумав що не на той форум зайшов!)))) Дякую!))


----------



## orland

*Просьба не создавать веток в Рейтингах пока не появится ветка с правилами*


----------



## Askold

SkiffMC said:


> Ïðîïîíóþ ïîñòàâèòè ãåðá, òàê ÿê â ðîñ³éñüêîãî ôîðóìó:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=345


- Tak, chudova ideja, bulo by super jak by postavyly derzhavnyj herb:


----------



## VelesHomais

Хм, не погана ідея  особливо подобається цей Великий герб, бо символично об"єднує захід (лев) зі сходом (козак) під спадщиною Київської Русі (Тризуб)


----------



## wombato

Skysteel said:


> ...
> ААА..дайте Севастополю ветку(или сделайте ветку Крыма),смешно выглядит когда все подфорумы имеют в себе ветки городов,а Юг нет:gaah:


Поддерживаю создание на "Юге" подразделов "Севастополь + Крым" и "Одесса"! Они уже имеют более 10-ти веток каждый... 
Также считаю, что в разделе "Юг" должно быть Запорожье! Вместе с Бердянском, ес-но!


----------



## wombato

Важно!!! 
Предлагаю из "небытия" (фотогалереи) перенести в региональные разделы "Строительства" ветки малых городов, которые до сих пор там не представлены. 
Например, по востоку это Алчевск, Горловка, Дружковка, Краматорск и др. То же и по другим регионам. 
В разделе "Фото" они затерялись навсегда, а в "Строительстве и Проектах" - имеют шанс на развитие. В них можно добавлять как новые фотографии, так и строящиеся объекты с проектами.

А в разделе "Фото" должны остаться только ветки городов, уже представленные в "Строительстве" и общие, типа "Церкви України" или "Реставрація Історичних Пам'яток"...


----------



## Vitall

Оце вже більше похоже на дисципліну, надіюсь привикнемо...
Риспект автору:cheers:

+1 за ТРИЗУБ мені подобається.


----------



## Vitall

І ще Севастополь заслуговує на власну гілку, оскільки хлопці дійсно роблять багато апдейтів і я не все розумію - у них все в купі. Було б непогано щоб вони у себе навели ладу


----------



## Playmaker

Askold said:


> - Tak, chudova ideja, bulo by super jak by postavyly derzhavnyj herb:


Аскольде, це ^^ неофіційний герб. Його ставити ні в якому разі не можна.
Причому, за правилами геральдики *у нього багато помилок* hno:

Ось цей можна:


----------



## **RS**

Vitall said:


> І ще Севастополь заслуговує на власну гілку, оскільки хлопці дійсно роблять багато апдейтів і я не все розумію - у них все в купі. Було б непогано щоб вони у себе навели ладу


спасибо за поддержку))


----------



## wombato

Прошу перенести Ашхабад, Грузию и Молдову из корня форума в "Закордон". Их место там.


----------



## Skysteel

SashOk said:


> лучше оставть Urban Ukraine


а собственно что мешает назвать шапку "Український форум":cheers:


----------



## Playmaker

Skysteel, коли у нас буде окремий форум, тоді назвемо 
А зараз не можемо, бо усі підфоруми у списку Euroscrapers називаються англійською мовою.


----------



## Aleschua

wombato said:


> Прошу перенести Ашхабад, Грузию и Молдову из корня форума в "Закордон". Их место там.


Зачем,в "Закордоне" ведь только фотки,а в этих ведках предпологалось обсуждение строительства в этих странах.


----------



## wombato

^^
Вот именно, что только предполагалось... 
Сейчас они ничем не отличаются от веток в фотогалерее - никаких апдейтов строительства в них нет.


----------



## Playmaker

Треба попросити адміна, щоб у списку Euroscrapers до Urban Ukraine додав ланки і на реґіони (зараз там тільки Київ), і також написав "Український форум":


----------



## Askold

Playmaker said:


> Òàê ¿¿ õòîñü íà ïî÷àòêó íàçâàâ. ßêùî ïåðåêëàäàòè íà óêðà¿íñüêó _Urban Ukraine_, òî çâó÷àòèìå _Ì³ñüêà Óêðà¿íà_ - öå ùå äåá³ëüí³øå. Ìîæíà çàëèøèòè _Urban Ukraine_, öå íå ïðèíöèï³àëüíî â äàíîìó âèïàäêó.


- Vygliadaje super!


----------



## IllyaDe

Playmaker объясни, а зачем в Euroscrapers что-то менять?


----------



## **RS**

Ну так что там с Севастополем? Мне готовить раздельную информацию на свою ветку или как?


----------



## VelesHomais

wombato said:


> ^^
> Вот именно, что только предполагалось...
> Сейчас они ничем не отличаются от веток в фотогалерее - никаких апдейтов строительства в них нет.


У Грузії є проекти, не лише фотокартки.


----------



## Skysteel

IllyaDe said:


> Playmaker объясни, а зачем в Euroscrapers что-то менять?


А почему бы и нет?
Пока админ нами занимается сделаем все так,что бы больше не просить об изменениях.
А ссылки заинтересуют пользователей других стран


----------



## IllyaDe

ну незнаю, когда я захожу на другие форумы, то в-первую очередь на главную страницу


----------



## Aleschua

Playmaker said:


> Можна так зробити:


На российский форум похоже,только подразделов не так много,ну и герб другой


----------



## Playmaker

IllyaDe said:


> Playmaker объясни, а зачем в Euroscrapers что-то менять?


По-перше, там половина форумів мають ці підрозділи під назвою. По-друге, коли у нас з'являться там ланки на реґіони, це тільки підкреслить, що наша секція розвинена. Усі ми хочемо, щоб Україна зрештою мала окремий розділ поза Euroscrapers.



Aleschua said:


> На российский форум похоже,только подразделов не так много,ну и герб другой


Розділи ми так пропонували зробити ще до того, як російський форум реорґанізували. Можеш подивитися у цій гілці, що пропозиції були зроблені раніше. Дивний збіг обставин - може навіть через ці пропозиції російський форум реорґанізували саме таким чином  А герб вже ми піддивилися в російській секції. Чи це погано?


----------



## VelesHomais

Навіщо відоркемлюватись від Euroscrapers? Мені тут більше подобається, ніж бути взагалі окремо де ніхто ніколи нікого не відвідує. Власне я відносно часто переглядаю різні європейцські секції, а ось що там за межами Euroscrapers майже не відомо (тому що не цікаво).


----------



## Playmaker

А я ніколи не заходжу на Euroscrapers, а заходжу відразу на головну секцію, щоб звідти відразу перейти або на форум країни, яка у Euroscrapers, або на окремий форум - польський наприклад.


----------



## Playmaker




----------



## orland

По поводу герба пока ничего конкретного сказать не могу. Скорее всего этим мы займемся уже в другой раз.



**RS** said:


> Ну так что там с Севастополем? Мне готовить раздельную информацию на свою ветку или как?





orland said:


> Севастополь, к сожалению, пока недостаточно активен, чтобы иметь свой подфорум.


^^Принцип на этом форуме один: утром деньги - вечером стулья.


Футбольную ветку переименую, но что делать с Еврокубковыми ветками? Влить в основную?


----------



## StormRaider-Kiev

orland said:


> Футбольную ветку переименую, но что делать с Еврокубковыми ветками? Влить в основную?


Ну можно и так.Впринципе о той ветке многие уже позабыли.


----------



## **RS**

исправьте пожалуйста тут http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1103339 название
надо после значка *#* дописать *UNDER C:*
заранее спасибо

PS и тут http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1103349 в названии значок *#* перед ON HOLD


----------



## orland

^^Я поисправлял названия веток. Чуть позже думаю подготовить рекомендации по именам веток. Информация о статусе точно должна идти в конце.


----------



## **RS**

^^я взял как пример дубайские названия. Понравилась их стилистика написания имен. 
Спасибо за исправления) ещё допиши возле Мегаполиса - (Central), а Омега-Элит - (ReedQuay)
И возле 2 парк Авеню допиши *L* в слове Hotel


----------



## Playmaker

orland said:


> По поводу герба пока ничего конкретного сказать не могу. Скорее всего этим мы займемся уже в другой раз.


Коли цей інший раз плнується і чому не можна зробити зараз?
Якщо адміну потрібні доводи того, що це потрібно нам, то можна зробити голосування і потім скинути йому ланку на результати. І за одним разом дізнаємось, чи підтримують форумчани герб на головній сторінці. Зараз зроблю голосування.


----------



## Playmaker

Зробив голосування щодо необхідності герба України на головній сторінці:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1103403


----------



## Askold

Orland:

Ja tezh vvazhaju sho bulo by klasno z gerbom rozibratysia zaraz. Zachym vidkladaty na piznishe te sho mozhna zrobyty teper?


----------



## EmStBuilding_visitor

Заметил, что названия подфорумов Харькова и Винницы, Донецка и Днепропетровска написаны по-разному. Смотрите сами:

Kharkiv / Харків
Donetsk / Донецьк 

Дніпропетровськ/Dnipropetrovsk
Вінниця/Vinnytsia

Вывод: нужно добавить пробелы перед и после слэшей в Днепропетровске и Виннице.


----------



## EmStBuilding_visitor

Playmaker said:


> Коли цей інший раз плнується і чому не можна зробити зараз?
> Якщо адміну потрібні доводи того, що це потрібно нам, то можна зробити голосування і потім скинути йому ланку на результати. І за одним разом дізнаємось, чи підтримують форумчани герб на головній сторінці. Зараз зроблю голосування.


Если это козни российских админов (а это первое, что приходит в голову), то можно будет попробовать написать на самые верхи администрации форума.


----------



## Playmaker

EmStBuilding_visitor said:


> Заметил, что названия подфорумов Харькова и Винницы, Донецка и Днепропетровска написаны по-разному. Смотрите сами:
> 
> Kharkiv / Харків
> Donetsk / Донецьк
> 
> Дніпропетровськ/Dnipropetrovsk
> Вінниця/Vinnytsia
> 
> Вывод: нужно добавить пробелы перед и после слэшей в Днепропетровске и Виннице.


Вірно помітив!
Ще треба їх додавати у назві Львова та у заголовках головних розділів.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=54518625&postcount=1346
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=54518833&postcount=1348


----------



## KruEv

а в "Спорт, культура, розваги" сообщения считаются что ли?


----------



## VelesHomais

коли можна буде рейт... оцінювати будинки вже? Чекаю на відкриття відповідної секції.


----------



## VelesHomais

Ще питання: коли знімуть бан з Паблітісімо? Щоб він не сказав, не виправдовує постійний бан. Павло один з старожилів форума, впевнений що з адміністрацією можливо знайти спільну мову для якогось компромісного рішення. Вважаю що всі ветерани форума підтримають ідею того що адвокатом повернення нашого форумчанина мають стати українські модератори - а за ними підтримка форума.


----------



## Playmaker

VelesHomais said:


> Ще питання: коли знімуть бан з Паблітісімо? Щоб він не сказав, не виправдовує постійний бан. Павло один з старожилів форума, впевнений що з адміністрацією можливо знайти спільну мову для якогось компромісного рішення. Вважаю що всі ветерани форума підтримають ідею того що адвокатом повернення нашого форумчанина мають стати українські модератори - а за ними підтримка форума.


+1 000 000!

Дійсно, можна поговорити і домовитись. Людина розвивала форум із самого початку.


----------



## melv

Не сприйміть за наглість, але питання: чи не практикується така штука, як модераторство однієї секції? Тих міст, які свою секцію мають. Бо наприклад у нашій вінницькій гілці лад би наводити не завадило, але знаю, що не всім існуючим модерам вистачить часу. Я наприклад міг би подивлятися за нашою секцією. Ні на що більше не претендую


----------



## orland

EmStBuilding_visitor said:


> Заметил, что названия подфорумов Харькова и Винницы, Донецка и Днепропетровска написаны по-разному. Смотрите сами:
> 
> Kharkiv / Харків
> Donetsk / Донецьк
> 
> Дніпропетровськ/Dnipropetrovsk
> Вінниця/Vinnytsia
> 
> Вывод: нужно добавить пробелы перед и после слэшей в Днепропетровске и Виннице.


Я по этому поводу уже написал админам.Остается только ждать, когда у них пояится время.


KruEv said:


> а в "Спорт, культура, розваги" сообщения считаются что ли?


Да



melv said:


> Не сприйміть за наглість, але питання: чи не практикується така штука, як модераторство однієї секції? Тих міст, які свою секцію мають. Бо наприклад у нашій гілці лад би наводити не завадило, але знаю, що не всім існуючим модерам вистачить часу. Я наприклад міг би подивлятися за нашою секцією. Ні на що більше не претендую


Нет, это невозможно.


----------



## melv

orland said:


> Нет, это невозможно.


Ясно, тогда вопрос отпадает)) Хотя и жаль, так как форуму такая практика могла бы пойти на пользу. 

Тогда еще вопрос. Раз тут пошли разговоры о гербе на шапке форума, то может можно заодно и гербы городов на соотвествующие секции? Выглядило бы привлекательно. Может на будущее такое станет возможно.


----------



## Aleschua

VelesHomais said:


> Ще питання: коли знімуть бан з Паблітісімо? Щоб він не сказав, не виправдовує постійний бан. Павло один з старожилів форума, впевнений що з адміністрацією можливо знайти спільну мову для якогось компромісного рішення. Вважаю що всі ветерани форума підтримають ідею того що адвокатом повернення нашого форумчанина мають стати українські модератори - а за ними підтримка форума.


+1

Он хоть и радикал:bash:,но разные мнения нужны,тем более по многим темам он был вполне адекватный форумчанин.


----------



## YEF

Aleschua said:


> +1
> 
> Он хоть и радикал:bash:,но разные мнения нужны,тем более по многим темам он был вполне адекватный форумчанин.


:nuts:

Столько гадостей, сколько он тут наговорил, в том числе и в адрес жителей Донецка, еще поискать надо.


----------



## Bandera

VelesHomais said:


> Ще питання: коли знімуть бан з Паблітісімо? Щоб він не сказав, не виправдовує постійний бан. Павло один з старожилів форума, впевнений що з адміністрацією можливо знайти спільну мову для якогось компромісного рішення. Вважаю що всі ветерани форума підтримають ідею того що адвокатом повернення нашого форумчанина мають стати українські модератори - а за ними підтримка форума.


+100%


----------



## Aleschua

YEF said:


> :nuts:
> 
> Столько гадостей, сколько он тут наговорил, в том числе и в адрес жителей Донецка, еще поискать надо.


Ну это конечно правда,но он уже в бане довольно долго сидит,может уже передумал:lol:


----------



## Skysteel

Если бы он хотел-уж б давно вернулся под другим ником.


----------



## Singidunum

Apparently something went terribly wrong and Ukrainian Forum almost got erased because of the issues with the coat of arms image. It also messed up the forum in general for some reason. Matthieu managed to save it somehow but I don't think you will be seeing the emblem.


----------



## melv

От тобі й маємо...


----------



## Playmaker

Singidunum said:


> Apparently something went terribly wrong and Ukrainian Forum almost got erased because of the issues with the coat of arms image. It also messed up the forum in general for some reason. Matthieu managed to save it somehow but I don't think you will be seeing the emblem.


It's very weird because it perfectly worked with Russian forum.


----------



## melv

Playmaker said:


> It's very weird because it perfectly worked with Russian forum.


Бо в Росії є газ)))
А був герб, так? В мене не показувало.


----------



## IllyaDe

смотри предыдущую страницу


----------



## melv

Люди, підкажіть, що робити, щоб не було ось такого - Íåìîæëèâî ïðî÷èòàòè. У nostalgy з Ужгорода проблема, треба допомогти. 
(і взагалі, чого таке трапляється тут?)


----------



## IllyaDe

прошу в ветке Розбився літак з Президентом Польщі почистить посты не связанные с темой


----------



## Askold

Singidunum said:


> Apparently something went terribly wrong and Ukrainian Forum almost got erased because of the issues with the coat of arms image. It also messed up the forum in general for some reason. Matthieu managed to save it somehow but I don't think you will be seeing the emblem.


- Very sad to hear this. Is there any way to find out how the russian section installed their coat of arms?


----------



## orland

^^Спокойствие. Этот вопрос еще будет решаться. Просто была неудачная попытка.


----------



## VelesHomais

VelesHomais said:


> коли можна буде рейт... оцінювати будинки вже? Чекаю на відкриття відповідної секції.


Ну? Шість днів чекаю на відповідь.


----------



## Playmaker

Прохання до модераторів перемістити цю гілку в розділ "Закордон".


----------



## orland

VelesHomais said:


> Ну? Шість днів чекаю на відповідь.


Лучше всего это знает Хавк.


----------



## IllyaDe

прохання перейменувати цю тему на Коста-Ріка / Costa Rica


----------



## IllyaDe

просьба перенести эту тему в раздел Спорт, культура, розваги


----------



## orland

Перенес эту и все остальные ветки, связанные с литературой в Спорт, культура, розваги


----------



## IllyaDe

благодарю:cheers:


----------



## melv

Я все таки предлагаю "Квест украинских городов" перенести в фотогалерею. Это же фотоквест.


----------



## VelesHomais

WRC теж забанили? Був одним з найактивніших киян. Хто, коли, за що провів хвилю банів?


----------



## feyma

Я так зрозумів WRC і SashOk одна і таж особа...


----------



## KruEv

о, герб заработал :banana: Спасибо! :cheers2:


----------



## **RS**

Просьба переименовать оставшиеся ветки в сабфоруме "Юг" по Одессе и Симферополю, чтобы все в едином стиле было.

1.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=298968
*Odessa | МОРСКАЯ СИМФОНИЯ | 21 fl | Com*

2.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=296462
*Odessa | НОВОБЕРЕГОВАЯ,12а | 131 m | 30 fl | Pro*

3.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=296213
*Odessa | ЗОЛОТОЕ РУНО | ~100 m | 28 fl | On Hold*

4.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=296259
*Odessa | ARC-PALACE | 25 fl | Com*

5.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=296461
*Odessa | пр.ШЕВЧЕНКО,12б | 107 m | 24 fl | Com*

6.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=280099
*Odessa | БЕЛЫЙ ПАРУС | 20 fl | Com*

7.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=297961
*Simferopol | МФК "УКРАИНА" | 50 m | 16 fl | Com*


----------



## _Hawk_

Названия переименованы.


----------



## **RS**

^^большое спасибо


----------



## Singidunum

Ukrainian Forum has passed the mark of 200000 posts! Congratulations! :cheers1:


----------



## melv

Singidunum said:


> Ukrainian Forum has passed the mark of 200000 posts! Congratulations! :cheers1:


:cheers:


----------



## melv

У меня проблема возникла в разделе о Рейтингах зданий. Голосовалку в ветке по винницкому "Фериде" не получилось создать по причине собственного завтыка (то есть, я создавал, но не успел уложиться в 5 минут. я так понял). Обидно, блин. Что теперь?


----------



## IllyaDe

Singidunum said:


> Ukrainian Forum has passed the mark of 200000 posts! Congratulations! :cheers1:


Присоединясю к поздравлениям :cheers:
Рекорд в 100 000 постов был достигнут 24 марта 2009 года. А сам украинский форум появился в 2005 (если не ошибаюсь). Так что мы уверенно идем вперед


----------



## _Hawk_

IllyaDe said:


> Присоединясю к поздравлениям :cheers:
> Рекорд в 100 000 постов был достигнут 24 марта 2009 года. А сам украинский форум появился в 2005 (если не ошибаюсь). Так что мы уверенно идем вперед


100000 повідомлень за рік,що то маловато.


----------



## IllyaDe

ну к первым 100 000 вообще шли несколько лет


----------



## Playmaker

Прохання перенести ці гілки у підрозділ "Архітектура":

Українські хмарочоси вищі 100 метрів
10 найвищих хмарочосів України


----------



## _Hawk_

IllyaDe said:


> ну к первым 100 000 вообще шли несколько лет


Нам треба з 10-к таких як Kazan Residen чи New York Morning,які за місяць можуть створити біля 2-4 тис постів,ти хоча б бачив теми Kazan Residen про Скайлайны со всего света де 99% постів його?


----------



## IllyaDe

да, а также видел его игры угадай город и многое другое


----------



## Singidunum

Among Euroscrapers, Ukrainian Forum is the third forum by the number of new posts and growth percentage. It grew by 29500 posts in the previous three months and it was a 17,82% growth. :cheers:


----------



## VelesHomais

And to think that in the beginning someone was trying to close us down due to inactivity


----------



## Singidunum

Threats worked rather nice :lol:


----------



## melv

Ребята, извините за мою криволапость, но у меня во второй раз не получилось создать голосовалку в рейтинге. Не знаю, что случилось, вроде все делал правильно. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=56493953#post56493953

Там еще название слишком длинное вышло. Поэтому если получится, переименовать в [Vinnitsia]Administrative building|[Вінниця]Адміністративна буд. "Книжка"


----------



## YEF

*Орланд*

Предлагаю переименовать эту ветку на что-то типа "Парки мiста", потому что в ней именно парки и обсуждаются, не обязательно касающиеся зелени.

^^ Спасибо!


----------



## melv

Спасибо!


----------



## asparagus91

Переименуйте пожалуйста ветку http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1048993 на "Власні проекти вінницьких форумчан"


----------



## asparagus91

Спасибо)))


----------



## Playmaker

tov_tob, те ж саме я можу й тобі сказати про втручання в цю дискусію. Краще піди почитай значення слова "форум".


----------



## DFAW

Playmaker - принцип модерирования: в топике должна остаться суть, а когда остаётся твой тупой вопрос, а мои рассказы о том что происходило вчера на стройплощадке и её прогрессивном техническом оборудовании - стёрты, то какой принцип модерирования может оговариваться кроме цензуры?

Ещё раз повторяю на форуме цензура и цензура однозначно направленная, я хочу получить разъяснения, если я их не получу здесь, то я буду излагать свои требования в другом месте. И как профессиональный IT специалист - поверь своего добьюсь.

P.S.: Вопрос закрыт и решается в ЛС


----------



## Sabonis

Додав DFAW у ігнор. За постійні образи і провокування. Хочу щоб всі знали. Раджу те саме зробити іншим.


----------



## DFAW

Sabonis - ваша с Playmaker мечта не осуществима, оголтелые националисты в современно мире всегда будут в меньшинстве.


----------



## Playmaker

Sabonis said:


> Додав DFAW у ігнор. За постійні образи і провокування. Хочу щоб всі знали. Раджу те саме зробити іншим.


Теж хотів так зробити, але його повідомлення цитують інші. То мені все одно доводеться читати його тексти.

До речі, ти помітив, що після того, як з'явився DFAW, то у нас на форумі постійно почали виникати ось такі сварки на декілька сторінок, що їх потім видаляють? Раніше це не мало такого системного характеру.


----------



## Vitall

Playmaker said:


> До речі, ти помітив, що після того, як з'явився DFAW, то у нас на форумі постійно почали виникати ось такі сварки на декілька сторінок, що їх потім видаляють? Раніше це не мало такого системного характеру.


З'явилась перша Українська політика на скрайпері:lol:. Лишилось визначити де уряд, а де опозиція...


----------



## Sabonis

Playmaker said:


> Теж хотів так зробити, але його повідомлення цитують інші. То мені все одно доводеться читати його тексти.
> 
> До речі, ти помітив, що після того, як з'явився DFAW, то у нас на форумі постійно почали виникати ось такі сварки на декілька сторінок, що їх потім видаляють? Раніше це не мало такого системного характеру.


Його діяльність це тотальне переслідування тих, хто йому не подобається за політичними поглядами. Також навмисне провокування у будь-якій темі. 
Ну а його постійні тези про те, який він мега-спеціаліст, це вже просто анекдот нашого форуму. Мені просто набридло витрачати час на виправдовування будь-якої власної точки зору на будь-що. Тому що вистачає лише щось написати, відразу з"являється "спеціаліст"


----------



## DFAW

Vitall - уже всё спокойно, уже все договорились 

Playmaker - ага, до того не было и вы тут не травили ни кого? Просто сейчас у вас не получается, вот вас жаба и давит.


----------



## Playmaker

DFAW, до того не було людей, які переслідують інших, скрізь їх коментуючи. Sabonis вірно помітив, що ти навмисно провокуєш. Ти же сам казав, що ти мізантроп - цей факт усе пояснює.


----------



## DFAW

Playmaker - не было, ты хотел сказать кроме тебя и ещё нескольких товарищей которые слава богу уже в бане? Кстати преднамеренные провокации - это тоже ваше занятие, а не моё. Так же как не умение ответить за свои слова и держать слово. По тому или учитесь себя вести или извините, ни чего личного, только борьба за порядок и культуру общения.


----------



## Sabonis

Playmaker said:


> DFAW, до того не було людей, які переслідують інших, скрізь їх коментуючи. Sabonis вірно помітив, що ти навмисно провокуєш. Ти же сам казав, що ти мізантроп - цей факт усе пояснює.


Можливо ми шукаємо занадто складних пояснень. Досить вірогідно, що людині не вистачає чогось на кшталт простих людських емоцій: кохання, поваги друзів, можливо просто не вистачає щирих стосунків з людьми... Хто зна як воно там насправді...


----------



## DFAW

Sabonis -бу-га-га, ты я так понимаю про себя написал, при таком поведении не удивительно.


----------



## Wigner

DFAW, може вже досить розводити срач по всьому форумі? hno:


----------



## melv

А мені по приколу читати!


----------



## Tushkan

Ну не знаю, мене вже теж дістало - куди не зайдеш, всюди срач і розбірки. Мені здається декому вже пора обмінятися контактами (скайп, аська чи ще шось таке) і спілкуватися тет-а-тет. І матюкайте там один одного скільки заманеться. А нас вже звільніть від цього сумнівного шоу!


----------



## ZeiN

А может тема какая нужна типа DFAW vs Playmaker? А там уж им полную свободу и никаких модераторов?


----------



## StormRaider-Kiev

ZeiN said:


> А может тема какая нужна типа DFAW vs Playmaker? А там уж им полную свободу и никаких модераторов?


:lol: Они там за неделю вдвоём набъют постов больше чем все мы за несколько лет в теме о НСК Олимпийском


----------



## Playmaker

ZeiN said:


> А может тема какая нужна типа DFAW vs Playmaker?


Цур, я - хороший (білий), він - поганий (чорний) :lol:


----------



## vanbasten

Playmaker said:


> Цур, я - хороший (білий), він - поганий (чорний) :lol:


Вы что там в шахматы собрались играть?


----------



## Vitall

Playmaker said:


> Цур, я - хороший (білий), він - поганий (чорний) :lol:


Ну хлопці миріться вже... Колишній ворог може стати ліпшим другом.


----------



## Playmaker

melv said:


> Ну, по моєму це не аргумент.


Ну для тебе не арґумент, для мене арґумент, тому що ми знаходимося на форумі, який називається _містонебосягів.ком_, а не _збережемопромзони.ком_


----------



## melv

))) Може в нього є на те підстави, я ж не знаю.


----------



## KV

Playmaker said:


> Людина, яка влаштовує сварки чи постійно приймає у них участь і при цьому проти Київ-Сіті на Рибальському, хоче бути *модератором на сайті любителів небосягів*


+1, это полный бред!

Ну, до этого, скорее всего, дело не дойдет.
Я вообще не понимаю, что делают на данном форуме люди которые хронически не переваривают высотное строительство? Мазохисты что-ли...


----------



## Playmaker

melv said:


> ))) Може в нього є на те підстави, я ж не знаю.


Підстави є у всіх. У Гітлера теж були підстави розпочати Другу світову війну, а у Сталіна були підстави влаштувати Голодомор.
Давайте не будемо забувати, що ми знаходимося на форумі, який у першу чергу присвячений будівництву небосягів


----------



## melv

Ну тоді багатьом тут на форумі й робити нема шо. Де там в нас ті хмарочоси)))

Гітлер-Сталін-DFAW. Ну ти й навів приклад:lol:


----------



## Askold

Playmaker said:


> Ага, хоче бути модератором. Ось ще сьогодні:
> 
> _ У меня стаж модерирования несколько побольше чем многие тут в сети сидят. Когда стоит вопрос вести себя адекватно тут и сейчас или идти подальше, 95% выбирают первое, тут в бане уже многим больше чем 5% по тому точечные корректные действия модераторов дадут отличный эффект. Только для этого модераторы должны быть адекватными. А не стирать сообщения страницами и раздавать награды по просьбам в привате._
> 
> 
> Людина, яка влаштовує сварки чи постійно приймає у них участь і при цьому проти Київ-Сіті на Рибальському, хоче бути модератором на сайті любителів небосягів


- А я вважаю що все закономірно. Людина яка побувала в "більші кількості музеїв чим інші" і має "ліпші знанніа в історіії чим інші" звичано що буде мати "кращі вміння модерувати" чим інші 

P.S. Доречі а що це як не образа і розпалювання подальшого конфлікту? 



> Ну по тому что тут ни когда не было достаточного количества адекватных модераторов умеющих держать разговор на центристских позициях и вовремя осаживать *хамов,* а не чистить темы страницами.


----------



## Skysteel

Модером кто-то может стать только при условии снятия(весьма сомнительно) или добровольного ухода(такая же вероятность) нынешних модераторов,у нас и так 3 модератора,обычно в евросекции их по 2 на страну,4 вряд ли дадут.Так что это буря в стакане.


----------



## Playmaker

melv said:


> Гітлер-Сталін-DFAW. Ну ти й навів приклад:lol:


Просто навів приклад, що не можна виправдовувати бажання інших тим, що у них є причини, бо власні причини є у всіх без винятку людей, але головне, чи доречні ці причини в тому чи іншому контексті. Якщо не Гітлер чи Сталін, можна навести приклад звичайного брехуна, який бреше і на те у нього є свої причини, чи приклад крадія.



Askold said:


> P.S. Доречі а що це як не образа і розпалювання подальшого конфлікту?


Цікаво те, що коли він з'явився, то кількість сварок тільки збільшилася. Не простих сварок на кшталт "ти козел, а я хороший", а в архітектурному плані ідеолоґічних сварок, бо людина проти небосягів і прийшла на форум, який створено для любителів небосягів.


----------



## Skysteel

Є таке прохання до модерів зробить будь ласка голосування у цій темі
Ось пункти для голосування:
менш 160 
160-170
170-180
180-185
185-190
190-195
195-200
понад 200


----------



## Wigner

Playmaker said:


> Цікаво те, що коли він з'явився, то кількість сварок тільки збільшилася.


Також це замітив, зі своїм дружком tov_tob думають що вони тут найрозумніші а всі інші дурні. hno:

Пропоную зробти Playmaker'a модератором, він часто на форумі і на мою думку він тут найадекватніший і точно наведе порядок.


----------



## DFAW

Santehnik said:


> Правильно там все модератор сделал что удалил всё. Ведь был спор с двумя противоположные мнениями. Почему одно мнение правильное и его нельзя удалить, а другое нет?


По тому что надо было наказать хамов, без относительно к точки зрения, а не устраивать половинчатые зачистки, так как вместе с хамством противников любителей стеклянной фигни пропали и вполне разумные аргументы. Людей которые имеют отличное мнение, в том числе и от моего тоже, и мне с ними было интересно общаться. А не с группой хамов не умеющих себя вести в приличном месте. Тут они уже все отметились полной нелогичностю заявлений.


----------



## DFAW

Skysteel - на текущий момент причин на снятие HAWK-a есть валом, более того из общения с другим модераторами я знаю что доказательства тут храняться.
У Артёмки есть возможность решить хочет он реально заниматься модерированием или будет косить на право и на лево без разбору. Я поддержу любую кандидатуру которая будет давить хамов не обращая внимание на отношение к теме обсуждения.


----------



## tov_tob

Сижу и плачу со смеху. DFAW никаких желаний еще не высказывал (и вообще речь была о другом), а тут его уже практически модератором выбрали.


Askold said:


> P.S. Доречі а що це як не образа і розпалювання подальшого конфлікту?


Askold, ты просто умничка, обожаю тебя. В приведенной тобой цитате нет ни малейшего намека на конкретные личности. А ты своими словами только что обозвал целый ряд участников форума хамами.
Повторим еще раз: Askold - умничка.


Playmaker said:


> Цікаво те, що коли він з'явився, то кількість сварок тільки збільшилася. Не простих сварок на кшталт "ти козел, а я хороший", а в архітектурному плані ідеолоґічних сварок, бо людина проти небосягів і прийшла на форум, який створено для любителів небосягів.


Подытожим: споры на тему "ты козел, а я хороший" Playmaker считает конструктивными и нормальными. Обсуждение небоскребов (каким бы идеологическим оно не было), которые являются тематикой данного форума - это неправильно.


Playmaker said:


> форум, який створено для любителів небосягів


В названии форума нет никаких упоминаний про любителей.


Wigner said:


> Також це замітив, зі своїм дружком tov_tob думають що вони тут найрозумніші а всі інші дурні. hno:


А вот если ты еще сможешь привести цитату из моих сообщений, где я такое писал, то будет совсем замечательно. В противном случае, жду извинений.

Вобщем, дорогие мои, меня недельку-другую здесь не будет, не скучайте, вернусь - обязательно продолжим наши любимые холливары. Всех люблю, целую.


----------



## Playmaker

tov_tob said:


> Подытожим: споры на тему "ты козел, а я хороший" Playmaker считает конструктивными и нормальными. Обсуждение небоскребов (каким бы идеологическим оно не было), которые являются тематикой данного форума - это неправильно.


Ти як завжди зробив невірний висновок. Вірний висновок буде таким: я вважаю, що до цього були тільки прості сварки "ти козел, а я хороший", вони не мали системного характеру, бо покричали і зупинились, і учасники цих простих сварок постійно змінювались. Ці сварки й досі є, вони нікуди не зникли. Але ще маємо ці нові сварки, які мають системний характер в першу чергу те, що людина помилилася форумом.



tov_tob said:


> В названии форума нет никаких упоминаний про любителей.


Пропоную тобі найняти репетитора з англійської мови. Спочатку вивчиш такі слова, як "mom", "dad", а потім через деякий час і слово "skyscraper".


----------



## Skysteel

Ну що, якщо в нас є така велика проблема з "царьком" то можемо знов пройти історичний шлях,запросивши варяга з Скандинавії 
Ну серйозно...пишіть один одному у приват- київський форум вже нагадує місцевий парламент=/


----------



## Askold

Wigner said:


> Òàêîæ öå çàì³òèâ, ç³ ñâî¿ì äðóæêîì tov_tob äóìàþòü ùî âîíè òóò íàéðîçóìí³ø³ à âñ³ ³íø³ äóðí³. hno:
> 
> Ïðîïîíóþ çðîáòè Playmaker'a ìîäåðàòîðîì, â³í ÷àñòî íà ôîðóì³ ³ íà ìîþ äóìêó â³í òóò íàéàäåêâàòí³øèé ³ òî÷íî íàâåäå ïîðÿäîê.


×óäîâà ³äåÿ, ÿ ò³ëüêè çà - Ïëåéìåéêåð âèñîêî îñâ³ä÷åíà ëþäèíà ç øèðîêèì äîñâ³äîì ³ çíàííÿìè â òåì³ õìàðî÷îñ³â. ßêðàç òå ùî ôîðóì õìàðî÷îñ³â ³ ïîòðåáóº. 

Äîðå÷³ ïîäàëüøå ïðîâîêóâàííÿ ôëåéìó ³ êîíôë³êòó:



> Ïî òîìó ÷òî íàäî áûëî íàêàçàòü *õàìîâ*, áåç îòíîñèòåëüíî ê òî÷êè çðåíèÿ, à íå óñòðàèâàòü ïîëîâèí÷àòûå çà÷èñòêè, òàê êàê âìåñòå ñ õàìñòâîì ïðîòèâíèêîâ ëþáèòåëåé ñòåêëÿííîé ôèãíè ïðîïàëè è âïîëíå ðàçóìíûå àðãóìåíòû. Ëþäåé êîòîðûå èìåþò îòëè÷íîå ìíåíèå, â òîì ÷èñëå è îò ìîåãî òîæå, è ìíå ñ íèìè áûëî èíòåðåñíî îáùàòüñÿ. À íå ñ ãðóïïîé *õàìîâ* íå óìåþùèõ ñåáÿ âåñòè â ïðèëè÷íîì ìåñòå. Òóò îíè óæå âñå îòìåòèëèñü ïîëíîé íåëîãè÷íîñòþ çàÿâëåíèé.


i postom nyzhche:



> Ó Àðò¸ìêè åñòü âîçìîæíîñòü ðåøèòü õî÷åò îí ðåàëüíî çàíèìàòüñÿ ìîäåðèðîâàíèåì èëè áóäåò êîñèòü íà ïðàâî è íà ëåâî áåç ðàçáîðó. ß ïîääåðæó ëþáóþ êàíäèäàòóðó êîòîðàÿ áóäåò *äàâèòü õàìîâ* íå îáðàùàÿ âíèìàíèå íà îòíîøåíèå ê òåìå îáñóæäåíèÿ.


----------



## Santehnik

> По тому что надо было наказать хамов, без относительно к точки зрения, а не устраивать половинчатые зачистки, так как вместе с хамством противников любителей стеклянной фигни пропали и вполне разумные аргументы.


Ну вот, есть любители стекла, а есть тортов, а есть еще чего  
флудили все, значит либо всех наказать надо либо никого. И естественно что если там кто хамил или ругался то прибанить посильнее чем просто флудильщиков да и все


----------



## DFAW

Askold - ты не заметил за своей целеустремлённостью одного - решение одинаково несправедливое было как для меня, так и для Playmaker тем не менее вместо того что бы разобраться вы снова повалили на меня, так что вести разговор о том кто устраивает срачь вообще бессмысленно, остальное комментировать не собираюсь, во первых ответ и так очевиден, во вторых срачь действительно надо прекращать, а учиться думать перед тем как писать.

Santehnik - так я именно про это


----------



## Askold

Jaka she tam tsilenapravlenist'? Vidkoly ty zjavyvsja na forumi, v kozhni temi pro kozhnu Kyjivs'ku vysotku pochavsia srach. Os' tse tsilenapravlenist' i je. I jaksho dila tebe tse mistse je "forum liubitelej stekliashek" to ty javno pomylyvsia forumom. Nihto tebe zvidsy ne zhene ale v takomu razi prytrymuj svoji kyjevofil'ski pogliady pry sobi.


----------



## Playmaker

DFAW said:


> любителей стеклянной фигни


Ти і досі вважаєш, що не помилився форумом? У чужий монастир зі своїм уставом не ходять. Ти прекрасно розумієш, що цей форум створено для того, щоб любителі скляних небосягів тут спілкувались. Тому такі твої заяви - це ніщо інше, як відверте тролювання. Ти сам розпочинаєш сварки ось такими своїми дрібними провокаціями.


----------



## KV

Ну, в общем-то все подошло к своему логическому концу. Человек живущий по принципу "все кто со мной не согласен - кАзлы" не мог здесь надолго задержаться...


----------



## Tushkan

_Hawk_ said:


> dfaw був забанений за значно серйозніші речі,та і назавжди!
> 
> Річ тут не в срачі,а в неадекватній поведінці,в постійних погрозах(фізичних тоже),провокаціях,переслідуванях,ненавісті до інших хто не розділяє його думку.


А були і фізичні погрози?


----------



## Wigner

А чому забанили Playmaker'a? hno:


----------



## Vitall

Wigner said:


> А чому забанили Playmaker'a? hno:


+1 Я теж проти бана Playmaker'a...


----------



## Vitall

dfaw-"русскоязычный Киев голосует за Януковича, а вот киевское село селом и остаётся и голосует согласно своего предыдущего места жительства, а русскоязычное оно, по тому как считает что в столице так модно и положено."

Я в шоціhno:. Я чомусь думав,що dfaw більш розсудливий. Це більше на антифобію всього Українського змахує...:storm: Така собі образа україномовного населення...


----------



## Tushkan

Wigner said:


> А чому забанили Playmaker'a? hno:


Мабуть Дфав і накапав куди треба перед тим як його самого забарабанили...


----------



## Bohdan Astro

Майже ніколи на ось такі гілки форуму не заглядав, а тут зайшов - і в шоці :shocked:

У мене на skyscrapercity здається немає жодного російськомовного поста (правда я є також учасником технічних російськомовних форумів). Написав "здається", бо не пам"ятаю (а історію гортати ліньки), чи щось на російських гілках форуму писав... Пишу на міжнародних гілках англійською, а тут - українською, бо це моя рідна мова і кому, як не мені, бути її носієм... Вірю в Бога... І в мене не було жодного конфлікту з DFAW(ом)! Правда перетиналися ми з ним здається тільки на гілці будівництва НСК, зате як перетиналися. Пам'ятаю, як з моєї подачі він з tov_tob(ом) ганяли за фурами нічним Києвом, щоб висвітлити у фотозвіті приїзд частин першої колони, деталей Демага, їх фоторепортажі підйому стріли Демага та монтажу колн... Він там приносив багато цінної інформації. А тут забанили навічно 

Ні, зрозуміло, що в розпалі пристрастей DFAW понаговорював тут глупств, але я про це взнав тільки тут (на цій гілці) та лінках з неї. Сам би туди (по тих лінках) ніколи не зайшов, бо якщо є бажання поговорити на політтеми, то форумів для того - предостатньо! Тому пропоную модераторам суперечки з політичним контекстом та ксенофобськими, антиукраїнськими і т.д. настроями видаляти нещадно з місячними банами для учасників! Щоб виробити в учасників форуму умовний рефлекс на незручність зачіпати ТУТ ці теми! 

DFAW(у) все ж пропоную дати шанс, бо, якщо бути щирим, він не тільки ображав, а ще й корисну інфу сюди приносив, разом з гарними фотозвітами! А людям властиво змінюватися, тож давайте постараємося, щоб ті зміни відбувалися в кращу сторону!

===========================

Зі своїм рідним (в україномовному значенні  ) Playmaker(ом) я навпаки одного разу навіть посварився. Але та сварка занчилася мирно  із смайликами на зразок :cheers: та :cheers1: Він теж багато корисного для форуму робить. Тому здивований, що він забанений і надіюся не навічно.


----------



## Bandera

Жалко мені Playmakera він багато зробив для українського форому і взагалі для іміджу України. Маю надію що він повернеться. Burislav, Playmaker, i Pablo. Це легенди українського форому і дуже жаль що двох останніх вже немає тут. DWAF це було щось іншого. Він позволяв собі таке казати що навіть най запекліші вороги України таке собі непозволяють казати.


----------



## KruEv

Да, тоже жаль, что Playmaker'a забанили  Было очень много интересного контента от него, да и в срачах он границу насколько я помню не переходил (за исключением споров именно с DFAW). 

В общем, долой банхаммер! :cheers2:


----------



## asparagus91

Да они с Дфавом постоянно спорили, на сколько я знаю


----------



## StormRaider-Kiev

надеюсь Playmaker вернется...


----------



## SashOk

StormRaider-Kiev said:


> надеюсь Playmaker вернется...


+1


----------



## melv

*Playmaker-а и DFAW-а нужно вернуть на форум!* Всяко было, но эти люди форуму нужны!


----------



## Askold

Duzhe pryjemno scho DWAFa zabanyly - nadojilo chytaty jogo flud v kozhni Kyivs'ki giltsi. Ne kazhu vzhe pro zverhnie spilkuvannia, Ukrainofobstvo, fizychni pogrozy rozpravy (pamiataju grozyv Pablisimo) i slovesni obrazy. 

Z drugoji storony - ne zorumiju schomu daly ban Playmakeru. Tse spravzhnij patriot Ukrains'kogo foruma jakyj na vidminu vid Dwafa stvorym MORE tem jak na nashomu forumi, tak i v zakordonnyh gilkah. Tse liudyna jaka rokamy pidtrymuvala imidzh Ukrainy i vvazhaju scho davaty jomu bana til'ky tomu scho daly bana isnhomu je krychuschoju nespravedlyvistiu.


----------



## Wigner

Askold said:


> Z drugoji storony - ne zorumiju schomu daly ban Playmakeru. Tse spravzhnij patriot Ukrains'kogo foruma jakyj na vidminu vid Dwafa stvorym MORE tem jak na nashomu forumi, tak i v zakordonnyh gilkah. Tse liudyna jaka rokamy pidtrymuvala imidzh Ukrainy i vvazhaju scho davaty jomu bana til'ky tomu scho daly bana isnhomu je krychuschoju nespravedlyvistiu.


+100%
Будемо надіятися що Playmakerа забанили тільки на пару днів і потім він повернеться.


----------



## Skysteel

Верните обоих,какой смысл банить навечно?
2 недели карцера и хватит))))


----------



## Aleschua

Skysteel said:


> Верните обоих,какой смысл банить навечно?
> 2 недели карцера и хватит))))


+1

Действотельно зачем на вечно забанили:nuts:
Тем более DFAW ведь он никого не оскарблял всегда вел себя относительно адекватно,насколько адекватно может вести себя человек общающийся с Плеймейкером и Пабло.


----------



## melv

Я от не розумію, для чого тоді було Плеймейкера банити. Що, тільки за срач з ДФАВом? 
Обох на форумі бракує. ДФАВ до речі був чи не єдиним киянином, який узяв участь у квесті. Крім нього ніхто особливо з киян і не спішив робити фотки на квест.


----------



## StormRaider-Kiev

А они заново регеница могут?


----------



## Levshev

DFAW передает, что если его ник не разбанят, то снова регаться не будет. И вообще, он ждет вечера :cheers:


----------



## melv

таке питання: як ви робите, що у ссилку кидається не уся сторінка форуму а тільки окремий пост?


----------



## kucher_if

кожен пост має номер (праворуч) у тебе #1737
от те посилання і копіюєш


----------



## orland

В каждом посте его номер представляет собой ссылку на этот пост.


----------



## **RS**

Господа модераторы, вы, конечно, пардоньте, но вы не сильно увлеклись корректировками севастопольских веток? Названия тредов соответствовали классическим правилам международной секции.


----------



## melv

Типа так? 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=60638941&postcount=1737

виявляється все просто. а я шось сидів, видумував.


----------



## orland

**RS** said:


> Господа модераторы, вы, конечно, пардоньте, но вы не сильно увлеклись корректировками севастопольских веток? Названия тредов соответствовали классическим правилам международной секции.


У нас здесь свои стандаты http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=59320933&postcount=3

Севастопольские ветки и сейчас им не соответствуют. Но у меня сейчас нет времени полностью довести их до ума.


----------



## **RS**

Ясно  Тогда уж Crystall Beach Resort Co*M*plex и International Co*M*mercial Center...


----------



## SashOk

а за что Bipik забанили??


----------



## Bandera

^^ Це ти серйозно чи в жарт?


----------



## SashOk

мне просто интересно)


----------



## Bandera

Писав в приват погрози багатьом форумчанам, займався тролінгом по форумі.


----------



## SashOk

Bandera said:


> Писав в приват погрози багатьом форумчанам, займався тролінгом по форумі.


тролил он хорошо) жалко что мне в приват ничего не писал:nuts:


----------



## Bandera

Він мені також нічого неписав бо я на його пости увагу незвиртав, але ті хто з ним непогоджувалися він їх страшив в приваті. От такі то справи


----------



## SashOk

интересные люди бывают)))


----------



## melv

пропоную викласти всім приватні повідомлення від Вірік-а. наскільки знаю, там такі перли, що в Jokes можна довго постити їх)))


----------



## ZeiN

даже не заметил что его нет  ни у ладно, ни одного полезного сообщения не увидел, один троллинг. 
Хотя есть такие подозрения что это был чей-то мульт.


----------



## Bandera

^^ Мені також здалося що це когось другий нік.


----------



## asotUA

melv said:


> пропоную викласти всім приватні повідомлення від Вірік-а. наскільки знаю, там такі перли, що в Jokes можна довго постити їх)))


та ну...вони дуже сексуальні були, вам буде не цікаво:crazy:


----------



## StormRaider-Kiev

уже третий день че-то не пашет страничка с ежедневными баннерами..


----------



## melv

У звязку із змінами на сайті забудовника, поміняйте будь ласка у назві

Мікрорайон «Академічний» | Microdistrict Academichniy | *1000x2 fl* | 2016 U/C

на *700х2-4 fl*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1080035&page=2


----------



## melv

Підтверджую! Починаючи з 2 квітня, відколи Вінниця отримала сабфорум, нам вдалось навести більш менш лад у гілках, створювати сміливо нові. Крім того, саме з того часу наших форумчан стало вдвічі більше (хоча це не зовсім від того залежить).
Памятаю, коли ми отримували форум, нас було не більше ніж франківців, наприклад.

Коротше, в разі чого, то знаєте що я підтримаю


----------



## Ostap19

Harisson said:


> Кстати можно там где *Південь*, вынести в отдельный форум Одессу и Севастополь,


+1. Севастополю, як на мене, вже давно потрібно створити свій підфорум. Цікавих проектів найбільше + активність форумчан немала.


----------



## Harisson

Ну дак че, тогда нада голосовалку, чтобы *Одессе, Севастополю и Ивано-Франковску* сделали отдельные форумы! Или как?


----------



## melv

Ждать ответа модеров... 
Не смотря, что у первых двух проектов и соответственно веток больше, как раз самые предпочтительные шансы у Ивано-Франковска. Форумчан немало, плюс ветки обновляются часто.
У Севастополя, к сожалению, за долгое время так и не появилось новых людей. А Одесса так вообще удивляет.
Тем не менее, по форуму нужно всем троим. Для порядка


----------



## Harisson

melv said:


> Ждать ответа модеров...
> Не смотря, что у первых двух проектов и соответственно веток больше, как раз самые предпочтительные шансы у Ивано-Франковска. Форумчан немало, плюс ветки обновляются часто.
> У Севастополя, к сожалению, за долгое время так и не появилось новых людей. А Одесса так вообще удивляет.
> Тем не менее, по форуму нужно всем троим. Для порядка


Главное *сделать*, потом люди из тех городов подтянуться сами собой


----------



## melv

Harisson said:


> Главное *сделать*, потом люди из тех городов подтянуться сами собой


Тоже спорно. Вот у Ровно нет форума, но люди подтягиваются)
Насколько помню, создание сабфорума не в компетенции наших модеров. Они сами там кого-то просят.


----------



## KruEv

Ага, не в компетенции


----------



## IllyaDe

уже ж не один раз обсуждалось дайте активность и вы получите свой подфорум. Ни Одесса ни Севас не отличаются большой активностью от того же Франковска и Запорожья. а создание огромного количества веток без обсуждения никак не повлияют на решение модераторов


----------



## asparagus91

Я вижу больше перспектив получения подфорума у Ровно и Хмельницкого, чем у Одессы.


----------



## Harisson

asparagus91 said:


> Я вижу больше перспектив получения подфорума у Ровно и Хмельницкого, чем у Одессы.


Даже вместе эти города не дотягивают до Одессы в плане *количества проектов и строительства объектов*


----------



## my19

Навіщо сперечатися хто більше вартий форуму - давайте одразу всі міста прокачаєм


----------



## melv

Harisson said:


> Даже вместе эти города не дотягивают до Одессы в плане *количества проектов и строительства объектов*


Которые обновляются на форуме *раз в месяц* в лучшем случае.


----------



## VelesHomais

Для окремого форума треба мати 10 користувачів та 10 активних гілок, потім українські модератори можуть звернуться до адміністраторів (іноземців) з проханням і там вже питання буде вирішуватись з власником форума.


----------



## my19

так що хлопці робіть 10 гілок і шукайте друзів


----------



## SashOk

требую Севастополю отдельную ветку как и Одессе))


----------



## melv

Севастополю и Франковску!


----------



## Harisson

Будем надеяться на великодушных модеров:master::lol:


----------



## ZeiN

А по-моему подфорумы нужны не для упорядочения форума. Одесса последний миллионик без подфорума. Как-то со стороны странно смотрится. А люди при наличии собсвенного подфорума подтянутся. Так зашли, посмотрели, почитали, увидели что Одесса тут как-то не при делах и ушли. А если свой подфорум будут, народ начнет писать. 
Выразить то что хотел не смог. Но вообщем Одессе точно нужна ветка.

И предлагаю Ашхабад убрать с главной, переименовать просто в Ашхабад и перенести в Закордон, а то как-то не совсем понятно что он на главной делает.


----------



## Bandera

my19 said:


> Мабуть це визначається не кількість постів, а змістом. Тобто, скільки хмарочосів в містах і т.п.
> *У Сербів подивись скільки повідомлень, а в них два села три халабуди*


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Bandera

ZeiN said:


> А по-моему подфорумы нужны не для упорядочения форума. Одесса последний миллионик без подфорума. Как-то со стороны странно смотрится. А люди при наличии собсвенного подфорума подтянутся. Так зашли, посмотрели, почитали, увидели что Одесса тут как-то не при делах и ушли. А если свой подфорум будут, народ начнет писать.
> Выразить то что хотел не смог. Но вообщем Одессе точно нужна ветка.
> 
> *И предлагаю Ашхабад убрать с главной, переименовать просто в Ашхабад и перенести в Закордон, а то как-то не совсем понятно что он на главной делает*.


+1 :yes:


----------



## [email protected]

Я не розумію, а чому тоді Франківську окремий розділ не дали?
Так в нас менше тем, але це не значить, що в нас нічого не робиться, просто ми все кидаємо в гілку про будівництво, а не створюємо по 30 тем щоб не "засмічувати" спільний Захід. 
З Севастополем в нас приблизно рівна кількість повідомлень і вдвічі більше переглядів. Тай кількість учасників, за переписом, в нас більша, ніж з цих двох міст. Крім того те, що Франківську потрібно дати окремий розділ обговорювалось тут ще при раніших реорганізаціях форуму.


----------



## melv

Підтримую! Форум Франківську теж потрібен. Зараз мені наприклад складнорозібратись, скільки у них потенційних гілок, але думаю хлопці знають, що роблять. Тим більше, це місто один із старожилів форума.


----------



## ZeiN

спасибо модерам за то что позаботились перед администрацией о разделах для Одессы и Севаса, надеюсь теперь больше севастопольцев и одесситов приходящих на форум из поисковиков останутся с нами. Идеальным конечно был бы вариант отделения Крыма от Юга вообще. Все-таки Крым имеет такой потенциал, надеюсь это будет в будущем.

По поводу Франковска, думаю задумыватся о разделах для городов стоит не только из-за количества участников.


----------



## [email protected]

^^
Як вірно підмітив Мелв, Франківськ один із старожилів форуму і на власний розділ таки заслужив. І ми теж хочемо щоб на наш форум приходили нові учасники з пошуковиків. І потенціал Карпат у нас теж великий. Ну і мабуть найголовніше те, що в нас таки багато будується. Для порівняння, за минулий рік у одному Франківську здали більше м2, ніж в цілій Донецькій області, нехай в нас і немає таких масштабних об'єктів, але на власну тему ми таки заслужили


----------



## orland

4 ветки это крайне мало.


----------



## Harisson

Можно было бы еще на главной странице под форумом *Південь* прикрепить Одессу и Севастополь для быстрого перехода на эти подфорумы, как было сделано с другими городами...


----------



## **RS**

Поддерживаю Франковск, им бы тоже отдельную веточку, чтобы развернуться можно было


----------



## asparagus91

Прошу переіменувати цю гілку: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1256481 на 

ЖОК по вул. Червоноармійській | 5-18 fl та почистити з неї флуд


----------



## KruEv

Поздравляю Одессу и Севастополь с форумами, ещё бы ссылочки на них прикрепить на главной. А Ивано-Франковску надо просто маленько "пофлудить" в западе, т.е. посоздавать побольше тредов, а то помоему 4 треда это и правда как-то несерьёзно, хоть и как тут сказали Ивано-Франковск и является городом-старожилом форума.


----------



## Skysteel

Спасибо всем за поздравления,я сам не ожидал что дадут отдельную ветку,так думал поною что б не забывали))
Спасибо модераторам,что озаботились.Кстати ссылка на главной UU не помешала бы нам и Одессе
Также поддерживаю,что бы Иван-Франковску дали отдельную ветку


----------



## [email protected]

orland said:


> 4 ветки это крайне мало.


А скільки потрібно тем, для власного сабфоруму?


----------



## **RS**

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1187187 - проект урезан, исправьте название треда, пожалуйста, на *29 TriSquare Boulevard | 2x7 fl | 2011 U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1251651 -->> теперь *U/C*


----------



## Monolithic

melv said:


> Либо у вас действительно немного людей интересуются строительством и урбанистикой, чтоб по теории вероятность хоть десяток на форум попало, либо просто не пришло время.


Те що будується у центрі Одеси нецікаво, тому що не вписується у дореволюційну забудову. В житлових масивах стоять досить прості проекти.


----------



## asotUA

[email protected] said:


> А скільки потрібно тем, для власного сабфоруму?


Хоча б 6-8 якщо не помиляюсь і щоб вони оновлювались майже щоденно(фоти, інфа і інше). Я тільки ЗА щоб вам власний форум дали, може під Новий Рік подарують:colgate:


----------



## VelesHomais

Всіх вітаю з новими підрозділами! 

Стосовно Івано-Франковська, офіційного регламенту немає, але традиційно потрібно 10 гілок, про це вже сто разів тут казали, отже працюйте.


----------



## IllyaDe

когда уже появятся ссылки на Одессу и Севас на главной?


----------



## Harisson

IllyaDe said:


> когда уже появятся ссылки на Одессу и Севас на главной?


+1


----------



## andron

Придётся и мне теперь прикладывать усилия по развитию Севастопольской ветки. Чесно, не верил, что Севастополю сделают отдельный раздел. Спасиба модераторам. Регистрировался на SSC в большей степени для того, чтобы голосовать за баннеры городов... ))


----------



## melv

andron said:


> Придётся и мне теперь прикладывать усилия по развитию Севастопольской ветки. Чесно, не верил, что Севастополю сделают отдельный раздел. Спасиба модераторам. *Регистрировался на SSC в большей степени для того, чтобы голосовать за баннеры городов...* ))


 Ну все, теперь придется впрягаться по полной!)


----------



## my19

*Субфорум "Околиці Києва"*

Пропоную створити субфорум для форума Київ - Околиці Києва, або Агломерація Києва, або Великий Київ

Вишневе, Боярку, Ірпінь, Бучу, Васильків, Фастів, Бровари, Бориспіль, Тарасівку, Петрівське, Білгород, Вишгород, Кончу Заспу, Українку, Обухів, Хотів та інше будемо постити в цьому сабфорумі.

Мона одразу перенести:
Новини Заміського Будівництва
розділивши її на найбільші об'єкти, що дозволить нам нормально моніторити їх.
ЖК «Брест-Литовский» | 3х16 fl | 2011 U/C
Парк Київська Русь
Boryspil | Бориспіль | будівництво
Boryspil Airport | Аеропорт «Бориспіль» | 2011 U/C
Brovary | Бровари | будівництво та проекти
Brovary | Бровари | ЖК «вул. М.Красовського, 8б» | 20 fl | 2010 U/C
Банер для Броварів
Бровари | ЖК Планета (17,19) пов.
ЖК Купава 20 пов. (Бровари)

На форумі зовсім не представлені міста і села Києво-Святошинського району центром якого є Київ) Мабуть більшість і не здогадуються що тут твориться. Так що можна зайнятись, якщо створимо цей субфорум.
Правобережні околиці оновлювати міг би я. Лівобережні, напевно, USSR-UA, як він це вже довів.

По аналогії з



> Київ | Kyiv
> » Околиці Києва / Greater Kyiv
> 
> Північ і центр | North and center
> » Дніпропетровськ / Dnipropetrovsk | Вінниця / Vinnytsia
> 
> Схід | East
> » Донецьк / Donetsk | Харків / Kharkiv
> 
> Захід | West
> » Львів / Lviv | Івано-Франківськ / Ivano-Frankivsk
> 
> Південь | South
> » Одеса / Odesa | Севастополь / Sevastopol


http://aglomeracii.com/index.php?op...-05-52&catid=35:2010-06-19-00-05-19&Itemid=59










Назву на голосування.

Вважаю ідею вартою втілення на форумі. 

Обгорювати суб-урбан столиці (міста і села супутники), замки мільйонерів, древні міста сусіди Києва, котеджні містечка та парки-музеї А також міста, які можуть стати Києвом у найближчі 50 років.


----------



## Harisson

Хорошо бы еще что бы на главной появились ссылки на Одессу и Севастополь, раз уж создали им отдельные форумы...


----------



## orland

Когда-то появятся. Надеюсь


----------



## Harisson

orland said:


> Когда-то появятся. Надеюсь


О нормас, появились наконец ссылочки kay:


----------



## ZeiN

ну теперь ждем притока пользователей. ветка есть, ссылка тоже есть, ну что же еще надо


----------



## Harisson

ZeiN said:


> ну теперь ждем притока пользователей. ветка есть, ссылка тоже есть, ну что же еще надо


Теперь нужен отдельный форум, как например у россиян  Но до этого похоже еще далеко...


----------



## VelesHomais

От чего отдельный? Он у нас 5 лет как отдельный. Имеется ввиду выход из Euroscrapers? Не вижу смысла, абсолютно никаких преимуществ и компания, соседская, там значительно хуже. Между прочим это осуществить очень просто, мы уже давно по сообщениям перегнали Францию и достаточно сделать элементарный запрос. Просто кому оно нужно
— неизвестно.


----------



## Sabonis

Harisson said:


> Теперь нужен отдельный форум, как например у россиян  Но до этого похоже еще далеко...


Не треба цього. Наш форум у загальній єврокомпанії, все там гаразд!


----------



## Mr.Greenfield

Правду хлопцї кажуть, краще так, як є.


----------



## KruEv

Неа, не лучше. Хотя бы потому, что нас на главной с трудом заметишь. Так бы приток посетителей был бы больший, на мой взгляд.


----------



## Harisson

KruEv said:


> Неа, не лучше. Хотя бы потому, что нас на главной с трудом заметишь. Так бы приток постетилей бы больший, на мой взгляд.


Согласен


----------



## USSR-UA

Harisson said:


> Согласен


і я згоден, думаю туристів і справді побільшає


----------



## Bandera

KruEv said:


> Неа, не лучше. Хотя бы потому, что нас на главной с трудом заметишь. Так бы приток посетителей был бы больший, на мой взгляд.


Я також так думаю.


----------



## Harisson

Раз уж на то пошло, то можно было бы прикрепить голосовалку, кто за и кто против отдельного от Euroscrapers форума...


----------



## SashOk

а я думаю если будет отдельный форум то к нам будет много гостей заходить)


----------



## melv

Нужно тогда и третий пункт прикрепить: "мне пох")) я в нем и отмечусь.


----------



## TRANCER_Kh

мені особисто байдуже чи буде відокремлений Український форум,але шальки терезів схиляються саме *За*. чому?

бо це все ж таки який не який престиж країни,бо це можливість привести на наші сторінки форумчан з інших країн,бо в нас не за горами Євро 2012. і для цього потрібно популяризувати нашу країну,а відокремлення це прямий крок.ну це моя думка. а вирішувати голосуванням,або запитом від наших Модераторів!


----------



## Skysteel

Ого,если для вынесения Украины на главную страницу форума нужно только попросить модераторов,то я обоими руками за!
Думаю это поспособствует популяризации УУ.


----------



## Пятница

Предлагаю совместить эти 2 темы:

*Цікаве відео | Interesting videos*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=852710&page=26

+

*jokes...*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=296817&page=232

Потому-что в последней теме очень много на тему видео, и в принципе первая тема не нужна.
Например, когда есть какой-то интересный ролик, думаешь, в какую тему закинуть, это очень добивает!
Спасибо!


----------



## IllyaDe

против. Т.к. в интересном видео выкладывается не только смешные ролики


----------



## Пятница

Да, но в последнее время в шутках выкладываются видео, которые никак не подходят под категорию юмор.


----------



## **RS**

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1122773 -->> *U/C*


----------



## VelesHomais

Насправді, поміркував і прийшов до висновку, що мені байдуже чи буде форум відокремлений від euroscrapers. Але якщо більшість бажає цього, то треба грамотно зформулювати прохання, з підписами кожного українського модератора і надіслати прямо власнику форума - Яну. Можу сам написати цей лист.


----------



## VelesHomais

Можливо буде доцільним зробити спільне прохання з сербами.


----------



## my19

Пропоную відкласти це питання до початку 2012 року


----------



## Harisson

my19 said:


> Пропоную відкласти це питання до початку 2012 року


Зачем? Лично я не вижу никаких препятствий, чтобы сделать это в ближайшем будущем... А подстраиваться все время под Евро, имхо, глупо...


----------



## my19

Harisson said:


> Зачем? Лично я не вижу никаких препятствий, чтобы сделать это в ближайшем будущем... А подстраиваться все время под Евро, имхо, глупо...


Може до того часу хмарочоси нормальні почнуть будуватися і вже стадіони й інфраструктуру матимемо до ЄВРО...

Але...якщо ми виносимось зараз тоді давайте голосувати) 


До того ж, давайте поставимо на голосування створення субфоруму для "Київ" - "Околиці Києва", або "Київщина". Там уже 10 тем є і по відкриттю субфорума ще можна буде створити по кожному місту.


----------



## Пятница

VelesHomais said:


> Насправді, поміркував і прийшов до висновку, що мені байдуже чи буде форум відокремлений від euroscrapers. Але якщо більшість бажає цього, то треба грамотно зформулювати прохання, з підписами кожного українського модератора і надіслати прямо власнику форума - Яну. Можу сам написати цей лист.



Ну так займись этим.


----------



## melv

my19 said:


> До того ж, давайте поставимо на голосування створення субфоруму для "Київ" - "Околиці Києва", або "Київщина". Там уже 10 тем є і по відкриттю субфорума ще можна буде створити по кожному місту.


Хто апдейти буде робити по тому всьому?


----------



## Пятница

melv said:


> Хто апдейти буде робити по тому всьому?


Та пусть дитя побалуется манием величия.


----------



## Harisson

my19 said:


> Може до того часу хмарочоси нормальні почнуть будуватися


Причем здесь небоскребы? У нас и без этого много чего строиться и реконструируется...


----------



## my19

my19 said:


> Пропоную створити субфорум для форума Київ - Околиці Києва, або Агломерація Києва, або Великий Київ
> 
> Вишневе, Боярку, Ірпінь, Бучу, Васильків, Фастів, Бровари, Бориспіль, Тарасівку, Петрівське, Білгород, Вишгород, Кончу Заспу, Українку, Обухів, Хотів та інше будемо постити в цьому сабфорумі.
> 
> Мона одразу перенести:
> Новини Заміського Будівництва
> розділивши її на найбільші об'єкти, що дозволить нам нормально моніторити їх.
> ЖК «Брест-Литовский» | 3х16 fl | 2011 U/C
> Парк Київська Русь
> Boryspil | Бориспіль | будівництво
> Boryspil Airport | Аеропорт «Бориспіль» | 2011 U/C
> Brovary | Бровари | будівництво та проекти
> Brovary | Бровари | ЖК «вул. М.Красовського, 8б» | 20 fl | 2010 U/C
> Банер для Броварів
> Бровари | ЖК Планета (17,19) пов.
> ЖК Купава 20 пов. (Бровари)
> 
> На форумі зовсім не представлені міста і села Києво-Святошинського району центром якого є Київ) Мабуть більшість і не здогадуються що тут твориться. Так що можна зайнятись, якщо створимо цей субфорум.
> Правобережні околиці оновлювати міг би я. Лівобережні, напевно, USSR-UA, як він це вже довів.
> 
> По аналогії з
> 
> 
> 
> http://aglomeracii.com/index.php?op...-05-52&catid=35:2010-06-19-00-05-19&Itemid=59
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Назву на голосування.
> 
> Вважаю ідею вартою втілення на форумі.
> 
> Обгорювати суб-урбан столиці (міста і села супутники), замки мільйонерів, древні міста сусіди Києва, котеджні містечка та парки-музеї А також міста, які можуть стати Києвом у найближчі 50 років.


Хто за? 

Маю на увазі все крім Києва в цій зоні:









































































або в цій:


----------



## orland

Harisson said:


> Причем здесь небоскребы?


При том, что форум прежде всего о небоскребах и, чтобы попасть на первую страницу, надо бы иметь небоскребостроение.


----------



## my19

melv said:


> Хто апдейти буде робити по тому всьому?


Західну частину правого берега я можу апдейтити легко) 
Бровари апдейтить юзер ussr-ua добре. 
Борисполя і Конча-Заспи в інеті вдосталь - можна знайти. Ірпінська агломерація і Вишгород - хз) Може хтось знайдеться


----------



## Harisson

orland said:


> При том, что форум прежде всего о небоскребах и, чтобы попасть на первую страницу, надо бы иметь небоскребостроение.


Хотите сказать что в той же Португалии или даже Италии больше небоскребов (и просто высотных зданий) чем в Украине? Сомневаюсь... И они имеют собственные отдельные от Euroscrapers форумы...

+ ко всему, как сказал *VelesHomais*, у Украины больше сообщений чем у той же Франции...


----------



## VelesHomais

На днях сообщу насколко это реально осуществить...


----------



## Harisson

VelesHomais said:


> На днях сообщу насколко это реально осуществить...


Ждем :cheers:


----------



## Vovkulaka

my19 said:


> Хто за?
> 
> Маю на увазі все крім Києва в цій зоні:


Я за:cheers: Часу у мене не багато, та чим зможу допоможу!!!


----------



## Skysteel

VelesHomais said:


> Насправді, поміркував і прийшов до висновку, що мені байдуже чи буде форум відокремлений від euroscrapers. Але якщо більшість бажає цього, то треба грамотно зформулювати прохання, з підписами кожного українського модератора і надіслати прямо власнику форума - Яну. Можу сам написати цей лист.


Я вже готовий поставити свій підпис


----------



## Skysteel

orland said:


> При том, что форум прежде всего о небоскребах и, чтобы попасть на первую страницу, надо бы иметь небоскребостроение.


У нас уже есть Кловский небоскрёб:lol:
А если серьезно то у тех же поляков не так уж много небоскрёбов.


----------



## IllyaDe

по сравнению с нами достаточно


----------



## VelesHomais

Кількість хмарочосів та їх висота ніяким чином не впливають на відокремлення від Euroscrapers.


----------



## melv

В цілому український форум самодостатній. І хоч мені за великим рахунком байдуже (бо не бачу, що нам це дасть), на відокремлення заслуговує. 
Тільки справді, що нам це дасть? Ну, більшими буквами будем писатись, може трохи більше народу нас помічатиме. А нам від того що?


----------



## my19

melv said:


> В цілому український форум самодостатній. І хоч мені за великим рахунком байдуже (бо не бачу, що нам це дасть), на відокремлення заслуговує.
> Тільки справді, що нам це дасть? Ну, більшими буквами будем писатись, може трохи більше народу нам помічатиме. А нам від того що?


Партнери по Євро Поляки і східні сусіди Росіяни винеслись на головну сторінку, то і ми висунемось 

Нам би більше людей з України сюди. 

Але люди знаходять цей форум за пошуковими системами, а не за головною сторінкою SSC, тому винесення нас на головну це більше понт ніж реклама для нових юзерів=) Для туристів з інших форумів SSC, так би мовити)) 

Проголосую за, якщо буде голосування.


----------



## Harisson

melv said:


> В цілому український форум самодостатній. І хоч мені за великим рахунком байдуже (бо не бачу, що нам це дасть), на відокремлення заслуговує.
> Тільки справді, що нам це дасть? Ну, більшими буквами будем писатись, може трохи більше народу нас помічатиме. А нам від того що?


Будет больше посетителей у нас! А это самое главное!


----------



## melv

До речі,цікаво було б дослідити, скільки людей щороку поповнюють форум. Здається, в останні два роки найбільше новачків зявилось (я серед них )
Колись була така практика, що люди відмічались в переписі і писали, як сюди потрапили. Зараз ніби вже похерили.



Harisson said:


> Будет больше посетителей у нас! А это самое главное!


Ну буде (може). І що з того? Якби хоча б можна було прослідкувати, хто і звідки переглядає гілки. Але ж такого немає.


----------



## Harisson

melv said:


> Ну буде (може). І що з того?


Популяризация страны за рубежом... И Евро уже не за горами...

Однозначно, Украине нужен отдельный от Euroscrapers форум!


----------



## melv

Harisson said:


> Популяризация страны за рубежом... И Евро уже не за горами...


Сумнівно...
Але врешті, проголосую "За". Нічого не втрачаємо.


----------



## VelesHomais

Меня интересует такой момент: не перестанут ли работать ссылки в гугле при перенесении?


----------



## my19

Один раз міняли адресу з 633 на 2513. Що сталося того разу?


----------



## Пятница

Harisson said:


> Будет больше посетителей у нас! А это самое главное!


Ну если тут будут общаться по украински - то навряд ли.


----------



## melv

Пятница;67529845 said:


> Ну если тут будут общаться по украински - то навряд ли.


Ти пропонуєш перейти на англійську?:nuts: В такому випадку, дві третини людей підуть з форуму. Можливо, у альтернативний.


----------



## Пятница

melv said:


> Ти пропонуєш перейти на англійську?:nuts: В такому випадку, дві третини людей підуть з форуму. Можливо, у альтернативний.


Я ничего не предлагаю, зато тут некоторые хотят кота в мешке.


----------



## Ostap19

Пятница;67529845 said:


> Ну если тут будут общаться по украински - то навряд ли.


Хіба поляки спілкуються на англійській? Як буде потреба і на іншій мові можна буде відповісти як і зараз...


----------



## VelesHomais

Що стосується іншомовних відвідувачів, то необхідно, хоча б, перенести Q&A Ukraine: Your Questions Answered на головну сторінку, бо іноземці до козацької ради (крім росіян) не доходять.


----------



## Пятница

Ostap19 said:


> Хіба поляки спілкуються на англійській? Як буде потреба і на іншій мові можна буде відповісти як і зараз...


Поэтому я к ним и не захожу (читать между строк).

Мое предложение - перейти хотя-бы на русский, тогда к нам подтянутся хотя-бы русские из россии, я не говорю уже о остальной части СНГ, да и о русскоязычных обществах, разбросанных по всему миру, которые каждый день читают РУССКОЯЗЫЧНЫЕ форумы, типо меня.


----------



## Harisson

Пятница;67533239 said:


> Я ничего не предлагаю, зато тут некоторые хотят кота в мешке.


Кот в мешке?:lol:

Украина большая страна, и я например считаю, что ей нужен отдельный форум! Подтянется больше людей как с самой Украины, так из-за рубежа! По мере необходимости можно использовать как украинский с русским, так и английский языки...


----------



## KruEv

Большинство русских и так украинский понимают, кому надо


----------



## VelesHomais

Ещё нам больше русских тут не хватало :lol:

Форум и так растёт большими темпами, людей, постоянно, становится всё больше, причём нарастающими темпами. Люди ищут в гугле конкретные объекты, темы, города и находят их тут. Для иностранцев можно основные объекти и названия переводить на английский язык, причём не разговор, а основные данные в первом сообщении, всё равно их только самые элементарные сведения интересуют. В теме про ВОПРОСЫ и ОТВЕТЫ иностранцы могут на английском задавать любой вопрос об Украине, посещении её и т.д. вот как раз эту ветку нужно немного больше рекламировать, перенести в корень Urban Ukraine. Выход из Euroscrapers, вероятно, повысит посещаемость именно этой ветки. Не более, не менее.

Ближе к 2012 году можно будет создать специализированные ветки (не подфорумы, а темы просто) по посещению каждого из городов участников чемпионата, где будет представлена основная, полезная информация.


----------



## Harisson

*VelesHomais*, дак ты интересовался уже, возможно ли в принципе Украине отдельный форум от Euroscrapers? Ибо мы здесь занимаемся лишь безрезультативным трёпом...


----------



## Skysteel

Пятница;67533555 said:


> Поэтому я к ним и не захожу (читать между строк).
> 
> Мое предложение - перейти хотя-бы на русский, тогда к нам подтянутся хотя-бы русские из россии, я не говорю уже о остальной части СНГ, да и о русскоязычных обществах, разбросанных по всему миру, которые каждый день читают РУССКОЯЗЫЧНЫЕ форумы, типо меня.


Те русские которым интересно уже есть здесь.Это первое.
А второе люди из рускоязычных обществ пойдут скорее в российский форум ввиду того что там много пользователей страше 30,да и вообще больше еды.
Насчёт перейти на русский,посмотри хотя бы на белорусов,наверно это один из немногих форумов где жители Беларуси общаются на белорусском.Во общем я веду к тому,что это международный форум,и каждая страна пытается себя поставить.


----------



## Vovkulaka

my19 said:


> Ще один аргумент для створення субфоруму "Київщина", або "Супутники Києва"


*Цікава інформація. Дяк. Посилання на джерело можна?*


----------



## my19

Vovkulaka said:


> *Цікава інформація. Дяк. Посилання на джерело можна?*


http://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Економіка_України


----------



## Askold

Vovkulaka said:


> На цьому сайті російської і так забагато :bash::bash::bash:


- Absoliutno zgidnyj! Jaka sche v zhopi rosijs'ka? Vystarchaje scho i tak dva moderatora je rosijs'komovnymy. Npr. mij post pro Ukrainu v 60-tyh chomus' produbliovano v rosijs'ki movi hno:



Пятница;67533555 said:


> Поэтому я к ним и не захожу (читать между строк).
> 
> Мое предложение - перейти хотя-бы на русский, тогда к нам подтянутся хотя-бы русские из россии, я не говорю уже о остальной части СНГ, да и о русскоязычных обществах, разбросанных по всему миру, которые каждый день читают РУССКОЯЗЫЧНЫЕ форумы, типо меня.


- Bud' dobrym, zajdy v Izraels'kyj forum i poprosy schob perejshly na Arabs'ku, dlia pivyschennia vidviduvachiv. Tam tebe skoro na...j poshliut'.


----------



## my19

Askold said:


> - Bud' dobrym, zajdy v Izraels'kyj forum i poprosy schob perejshly na Arabs'ku, dlia pivyschennia vidviduvachiv. Tam tebe skoro na...j poshliut'.


Перфектна аналогія


----------



## KruEv

^^ +1


----------



## USSR-UA

де ділись мої пости? було десь 1020, а зараз 998!!!


----------



## Пятница

Не плачь, давай я с тобой своими поделюсь!


----------



## USSR-UA

artemka said:


> меньше пиши постороннего, особенно про мовни теми вне козацкой рады - и меньше будет пропадать


блін, а що поганого в тому?


----------



## USSR-UA

artemka said:


> бо эти разговоры 1. не по теме форума 2. к хорошему не приводят


ну ми з друзями харків"янами спокійно вели бесіду, поки не прийшов той москвіч 



artemka said:


> кстати слова "блин" нет в украинском языке


 буду казати гаплик


----------



## Mr.Greenfield

artemka said:


> меньше пиши постороннего, особенно про мовни теми вне козацкой рады - и меньше будет пропадать


Це якою мовою написано?


----------



## my19

Донбаський суржик?)


----------



## USSR-UA

artemka said:


> Краматорск - не Донбасс


як це? 

Цитата з вікі: *Донецький вугільний басейн* — промисловий регіон, що включає Донецьку область без Приазов’я та північ Дніпропетровської і південь Луганської областей України та захід Ростовської області Росії. В етно-культурному плані Донбас займає землі від Слобожанщини до Приазов’я, від Запорожжя до території донських козаків, тепер Росії.


----------



## Levshev

Ты собираешься спорить с человеком, который там родился и вырос? И вообще, угольный бассейн это не промышленный регион, это угольный бассейн. А в Краматорске залежей угля нет, в той же твоей википедии написано.


----------



## USSR-UA

Levshev said:


> Ты собираешься спорить с человеком, который там родился и вырос? И вообще, угольный бассейн это не промышленный регион, это угольный бассейн. А в Краматорске залежей угля нет, в той же твоей википедии написано.


ахах, та я ж пожартував :lol:


----------



## Пятница

о Лева появился)


----------



## Levshev

Пятница;68006057 said:


> о Лева появился)


я и не пропадал


----------



## IllyaDe

у меня вопрос к модераторам. Когда Запорожье и Ивано-Франковск получать отдельные подразделы?


----------



## orland

Может быть весной.


----------



## wombato

А когда "Urban Ukraine" поднимится из "Local discussions" в "European Forums"?


----------



## my19

Пропоную поставити на голосування одразу: 
1) створення субфоруму для "Захід" - "Івано-Франківськ"; 
2) субфоруму для "Київ" - "Супутники Києва"; 
3) винесення нашого форуму на головну сторінку.


----------



## IllyaDe

my19 said:


> Пропоную поставити на голосування одразу:
> 1) створення субфоруму для "Захід" - "Івано-Франківськ";
> 2) субфоруму для "Київ" - "Супутники Києва";
> 3) винесення нашого форуму на головну сторінку.


а Запорожье?


----------



## my19

IllyaDe said:


> а Запорожье?


і Запоріжжя...

а Запоріжжя тут вже обговорювали? 

тоді четвертим пунктом!


Треба обговорити зараз всі зміни щоб ввести їх пакетом, аби не мучити адмінів кожен тиждень цими переставляннями.


----------



## Vovkulaka

my19 said:


> Пропоную поставити на голосування одразу:
> 1) створення субфоруму для "Захід" - "Івано-Франківськ";
> 2) субфоруму для "Київ" - "Супутники Києва";
> 3) винесення нашого форуму на головну сторінку.


А чому "Захід" - "Івано-Франківськ"? У Львові більше будують ніж у Франківську.


----------



## melv

Так Львів уже є з власним розділом. А має додатись ще Франик


----------



## Vovkulaka

А пропоную зробити по аналогії з російським форумом, де кожен регіон представлений 
і під ним його форуми жирними великими буквами, а вже під ним різн малі форуми. Як на мене буде дуже класно! Ось так


----------



## ZeiN

Насколько я понимаю так не получится, наш форум во третьем уровне вложенности, российский выше у них можно


----------



## my19

Якщо адмін виконає пункт №3 то можна


----------



## melv

Не бачу потреби копіювати російський форум. у нас не менш вдало зроблено і на мою думку зручніше.


----------



## my19

Та нє, "москва", "чуркостан" та пташиний герб в свій сувати не будемо 

Він має на увазі що їхня схема зручна у сенсі доступу до потрібного субфоруму чи міста


----------



## orland

У нас гораздо меньше регионов и нет смысла в таком уровне вложенности.


----------



## VelesHomais

У нас зручніше зроблено


----------



## Vovkulaka

my19 said:


> Він має на увазі що їхня схема зручна у сенсі доступу до потрібного субфоруму чи міста


Ти мене правильно зрозумів.kay: Дяк


----------



## Vovkulaka

orland said:


> У нас гораздо меньше регионов и нет смысла в таком уровне вложенности.


Мало? Північ, Південь, Захід, Схід, Центр + субрегіон Київ, у кожному по декілька областей, від 3 у східному регіоні, до 8 у західному!!!!


----------



## melv

Так а чим тобі не подобається нинішня схема? Мене вона абсолютно влаштовує, тому не бачу сенсу видумувати велосипед.


----------



## USSR-UA

Я за переміщення українського форуму на головну сторінку, і за створення на нашій головній сторінці міст: Франківська, Запоріжжя і наприклад Чернігова 

а "під Києвом" можна додати і Бровари


----------



## Vovkulaka

melv said:


> Так а чим тобі не подобається нинішня схема? Мене вона абсолютно влаштовує, тому не бачу сенсу видумувати велосипед.


1 - Немає Київського субформу
2 - На першій сторінці, під регіонами, представлено не всі "активні" міста. До USSR-UA, можу доати Хмельницький.
3 - Не має доступу до форумів міст із першої сторінки, так як є в Москви і Пітера.
4 - Все якось дуже компактноhno: Немає того розмаху, як на першій сторінці Російського форуму. А це красиво!!!


----------



## melv

як на мене, це все несуттєво. Особливо останні два пункти.


----------



## KruEv

Меня тоже полностью устраивает сегодняшняя система :cheers2:


----------



## Vovkulaka

melv said:


> як на мене, *це все несуттєво*. Особливо останні два пункти.


Я ж не сказав, що це суттєво і без цього форум не може існувати. Я виклав пропозиції які зроблять його зручнішим і привабливішим.


----------



## IllyaDe

Vovkulaka said:


> 1 - Немає Київського субформу
> 2 - На першій сторінці, під регіонами, представлено не всі "активні" міста. До USSR-UA, можу доати Хмельницький.
> 3 - Не має доступу до форумів міст із першої сторінки, так як є в Москви і Пітера.
> 4 - Все якось дуже компактноhno: Немає того розмаху, як на першій сторінці Російського форуму. А це красиво!!!


1. Наиболее активны представлены, Франык и Запорожье на подходе остальные только подымаются
4. Компактность - наоборот + ненадо много листать


----------



## Vitall

Я ніколи не заходжу в загальну гілку по будівництву. Там багато всьго того що мене особисто не цікавить. Коли мене зацікавив якись об'єкт -досить важко гортати декілька сторінок щоб його побачити. А коли воно відокремлено - за 2-ва кліки я потрапляю куди мені треба без втрати часу на пошуки...


----------



## Skysteel

Тоже поддерживаю выделение вышеуказанным городам своих веток,это в первую очередь способствует юзабилити форума.
Эх...надеюсь недалек тот день,когда всё (или большая часть) областные центры и крупные города будут иметь собственные ветки.


----------



## IllyaDe

я не могу понять почему Франковск и Запорожье могут претендовать только весной на свои сабфорумы?


----------



## Ostap19

Vitall said:


> Я ніколи не заходжу в загальну гілку по будівництву. Там багато всьго того що мене особисто не цікавить. Коли мене зацікавив якись об'єкт -досить важко гортати декілька сторінок щоб його побачити. А коли воно відокремлено - за 2-ва кліки я потрапляю куди мені треба без втрати часу на пошуки...


В такому разі досить практичний спосіб створити список новобудов і проектів (як у Львова, Хмельницького, Вінниці). Хоча б основних.


----------



## melv

Skysteel said:


> А по поводу Винницы,то я хожу довольно часто,как никак мы конкуренты(ввиду того что одинаковы примерно по населению)


+1:cheers1:
Именно поэтому я интересуюсь городами нашего калибра. Вот и просматриваю в первую очередь как раз Севастополь, Симферополь, Франковск, Житомир, Хмельницкий, Черновцы, Ровно + Запорожье.
Нечего обижаться, если кто-то там не заходит на твои ветки. У каждого свой интерес, у кого-то есть, у кого-то нет. Конечно, интересней, когда общение между городами активнее, но "маєм те що маєм". 
А интересно, кто какие ветки (и подфорумы) просматривает регулярно.


----------



## Monolithic

А у мене питання:

Є багато містечок та сіл в яких знаходиться декілька старовинних будинків. Чи створювати окремі теми? Або краще створити тему на кожну область України у якої викладати міста, які мають невелику кількість цікавої архітектури (1-5 будинків)?


----------



## VelesHomais

Якщо містечко, то краще створити окрему гілку. Що стосується сіл, то можна загальну на область.


----------



## IllyaDe

Monolithic said:


> А у мене питання:
> 
> Є багато містечок та сіл в яких знаходиться декілька старовинних будинків. Чи створювати окремі теми? Або краще створити тему на кожну область України у якої викладати міста, які мають невелику кількість цікавої архітектури (1-5 будинків)?


я думаю лучше сделать как Запорожье и Донецк


----------



## IllyaDe

кто-нибудь знает почему форум стал работать с перебоями да и аватары не грузятся?


----------



## orland

Вчера упал какой-то сервер. Сегодня тоже устраняли последствия этого.


----------



## bets

Скажите...а есть ли бан-лист...хочется узнать кого и за что отстранили от форума...и на какой срок...


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

bets said:


> Скажите...а есть ли бан-лист...хочется узнать кого и за что отстранили от форума...и на какой срок...


Тут банять тільки за згадування забанених - отже обережніше.


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

Пропозиція - повернути назви тредів на нормальну людську мову, а то ніфіга не зрозуміло.


----------



## melv

XAPAKTEPHИK;68828625 said:


> Пропозиція - повернути назви тредів на нормальну людську мову, а то ніфіга не зрозуміло.


Тобто? Які треди і що ти пропонуєш?


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK

melv said:


> Тобто? Які треди і що ти пропонуєш?


то шo запропонуввав, те й пропоную о_0 - не парся, друже :cheers:


----------



## melv

XAPAKTEPHИK;68831689 said:


> то шo запропонуввав, те й пропоную о_0 - не парся, друже :cheers:


:wink2: я тебе з цікавості запитав, бо не розумію, про що ти. до чого тут парюсь чи не парюсь. що саме і чому не подобається і яка така "людська мова"?


----------



## Skysteel

English?


----------



## asotUA

він під градусом був напевно:lol: Я сам ніфега не догнав. От що повинно це мати на увазі - "то шo запропонуввав, те й пропоную о_0":nuts: йоперний театр!))) Details Please!


----------



## Klimatechnik

Вопрос модераторам (не знаю может не в той ветке) - почему я не могу оставлять комментарии в этой ветке - тут.


----------



## Skysteel

Модераторы её закрыли и-за срача участников ветки


----------



## andron

У меня та же проблема была первые месяца полтора. 
Ещё вначале я пытался зарегистрироваться под именем pan_andron, но вначале письмо на мыло не приходило, активировать аккаунт так и не удалось, со второй попытки удалось, но уже с ником andron.


----------



## SashOk

andron said:


> У меня та же проблема была первые месяца полтора.
> Ещё вначале я пытался зарегистрироваться под именем pan_andron, но вначале письмо на мыло не приходило, активировать аккаунт так и не удалось, со второй попытки удалось, но уже с ником andron.


у меня анпример на mail.ru вообще письмо не приходило, как выбрал другой почтовик так сразу пришло!


----------



## Skysteel

лололо..
Ребяты вы что регаетесь с российского/украинского мыла?
Лучше пытайтесь регистрироватся с гугла или яху


----------



## USSR-UA

Skysteel said:


> лололо..
> Ребяты вы что регаетесь с российского/украинского мыла?
> Лучше пытайтесь регистрироватся с гугла или яху


у мене I.UA


----------



## zt-gregori

Skysteel said:


> лололо..
> Ребяты вы что регаетесь с российского/украинского мыла?
> Лучше пытайтесь регистрироватся с гугла или яху


я регался с яндекса и всё ок
а друг регался с мэйл.ру...письмо пришло через неделю


----------



## Skysteel

Я отказался от отечественных майл.сервисов,когда узнал что иностранный форум на который я пытался зарегистрироваться не поддерживает операторов из зоны ру.
Может спустя пару лет всё изменилось


----------



## Ostap19

Я на *i.ua *і двом моїм знайомим, які не могли зареєструватися, теж порадив цей поштовик і ніяких проблем.


----------



## USSR-UA

Skysteel said:


> Я отказался от отечественных майл.сервисов,когда узнал что иностранный форум на который я пытался зарегистрироваться не поддерживает операторов из *зоны ру*.


ну ми ж із "зони" юа :lol:


----------



## DFAW

Народ, я не рекомендую говорить здесь на какой майл зарегистрирован аккаунт это часто упрощает взлом.


----------



## USSR-UA

DFAW said:


> Народ, я не рекомендую говорить здесь на какой майл зарегистрирован аккаунт это часто упрощает взлом.


в мене купа майлів, I.UA не основиний :laugh:

мені цікаво, кому це потрібно зламувати акаунт в SC? хіба що для практики своїх "комп'ютерних умінь!


----------



## DFAW

USSR-UA - знаешь за деньги я могу поломать почти что угодно, а чисто для себя давно надоело. Но если человек уже выучил как ломать, но ещё не наигрался, то его может сподвигнуть к взлому просто удобная зацепка.


----------



## melv

DFAW said:


> USSR-UA - знаешь за деньги я могу поломать почти что угодно.


А контакт взломать БЕСПЛАТНО можешь?


----------



## USSR-UA

DFAW said:


> USSR-UA - знаешь за деньги я могу поломать почти что угодно, а чисто для себя давно надоело. Но если человек уже выучил как ломать, но ещё не наигрался, то его может сподвигнуть к взлому просто удобная зацепка.


інтернет-терорюга


----------



## DFAW

melv said:


> А контакт взломать БЕСПЛАТНО можешь?


А какой мне от того толк ?


----------



## melv

DFAW said:


> А какой мне от того толк ?


та в принципе никакого, как и мне)) Я в шутку, єто раньше у меня біло большое желание странички вКонтакте поломать, а сейчас пох.


----------



## Mr.Greenfield

Тред *"Чи відбулося покращення життя..."* прошу перейменувати в "*Жить стало лучше и веселей!"*, дякую.


----------



## melv

Хто мені підкаже, чому моя gif-аватарка тут на форумі не працює?  При цьому, тут же допускаються такі, і я в багатьох такі ави бачив... Ось у Містер Грінфілда зараз наприклад))


----------



## Mr.Greenfield

*Melv,* зменш габарити, рідше в холодильник заглядуй і все буде O'key


----------



## melv

та шото оно не йдьот)) відкладу на потім.


----------



## Mr.Greenfield

*artemke* на заметку.


----------



## Levshev

ничего себе, мое фото 2-летней давности, откуда оно выкопано?


----------



## Mr.Greenfield

Levshev said:


> ничего себе, мое фото 2-летней давности, откуда оно выкопано?


Глянь тут.


----------



## Mr.Greenfield

artemka said:


> а к чему оно? непонятно


Прошу благословєнія на заміну ави :master:


----------



## Monolithic

DFAW said:


> А какой мне от того толк ?


Побачите заборонені фото


----------



## DFAW

Monolithic said:


> Побачите заборонені фото


И что я там не видел ?


----------



## Igor L.

У деяких гілках по російським містам не набирається фото навіть на пару сторінок. Було б правильно зробити *одну гілку по малим та середнім містам РФ*, як зробили поляки на нашому форумі, й не захаращувати Український форум створенням нескінченних гілок по російській провінції.


----------



## orland

Мне пока не пишите. Не могу модерировать по тех. Причинам.


----------



## Mr.Greenfield

Мдааа, один модератор окочуривсь в 2007-му, інший в ауті, що за напасть? :dunno:


----------



## melv

Поробки


----------



## kostya005

Mr.Greenfield said:


> Мдааа, один модератор окочуривсь в 2007-му


:wtf:


----------



## Mr.Greenfield

інфо 100%, сам і написав :fiddle:


----------



## kostya005

Mr.Greenfield said:


> інфо 100%, сам і написав :fiddle:


----------



## Vovkulaka

Mr.Greenfield said:


> Мдааа, один модератор окочуривсь в 2007-му, інший в ауті, що за напасть? :dunno:


Тобто - "окочуривсь", і хто?


----------



## kostya005

написали ж выше!!


----------



## **RS**

Просьба подкорректировать название треда в связи с обнародованием изменений в проекте
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1161825
*Руднево | 3x17 fl | 2x9 fl | 4x5 fl | 3x81 m | 2013 U/C *
спасибо


----------



## Ostap19

Прошу модераторів видалити повідомлення з позначкою "del" http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1049705&page=37


----------



## Ostap19

Дякую.


----------



## Rainymuz

Чому закрили київську козацьку раду? Через окремі повідомлення закривати цілу гілку для вільних тем найбільшого сабфоруму в УФ - це абсурд, по-моєму...


----------



## melv

ну от... "Не буди лихо, пока тихо"


----------



## IllyaDe

що це за інновації?


----------



## Askold

Rainymuz said:


> Чому закрили київську козацьку раду? Через окремі повідомлення закривати цілу гілку для вільних тем найбільшого сабфоруму в УФ - це абсурд, по-моєму...


Я теж не розумію. Якщо щось написано всупереч правилам, то повідомлення треба видалити, але щоб закривати всю гілку це не корректно.


----------



## melv

Askold said:


> Я теж не розумію. Якщо щось написано всупереч правилам, то повідомлення треба видалити, але щоб закривати всю гілку це не корректно.


Як мінімум пять останніх стороніок там - політичні суперечки. Підозрюю, що й далі там було те саме. То чого ти хотів?:nuts: Видалити всі пости, очистити плацдарм для майбутнього срачу?


----------



## USSR-UA

melv said:


> Як мінімум пять останніх стороніок там - політичні суперечки. Підозрюю, що й далі там було те саме. То чого ти хотів?:nuts: Видалити всі пости, очистити плацдарм для майбутнього срачу?


невже тему видалили, щоб було нікуди постити привітання з 6 грудня? та інші українські свята...


----------



## melv

USSR-UA said:


> невже тему видалили, щоб було нікуди постити привітання з 6 грудня? та інші українські свята...


ну так а в Козацькій раді хто цьому заважає? чи ти лиш киян вітати збирався? )) І в Київській козацькій раді могли б, якби трохи спокійніші були і не провокували один одного. 
Шось форум взагалі спаскудився за останні півроку. Раніше хоч з росіянами сварились)) а тепер вже між собою ганьбимося, кожне хоче показати який він розумний, а хтось дурний.


----------



## USSR-UA

melv said:


> Шось форум взагалі спаскудився за останні півроку. Раніше хоч з росіянами сварились))


ех, були часи :|


----------



## zt-gregori

melv said:


> Шось форум взагалі спаскудився за останні півроку. Раніше хоч з росіянами сварились))


шкода не застав це... :lol:


----------



## USSR-UA

zt-gregori said:


> шкода не застав це... :lol:


цей форум перетворив мене з суржикомовного комуніста-пофігіста в україномовного патріота України! :cheers:


----------



## Askold

melv said:


> Як мінімум пять останніх стороніок там - політичні суперечки. Підозрюю, що й далі там було те саме. То чого ти хотів?:nuts: Видалити всі пости, очистити плацдарм для майбутнього срачу?


Ну нехай собі будуть суперечки, на то там тема і була - щоб дискутувати про повсякденні проблеми столиці.


----------



## Askold

USSR-UA said:


> цей форум перетворив мене з суржикомовного комуніста-пофігіста в україномовного патріота України! :cheers:


- Тисну тобі руку!:cheers:


----------



## USSR-UA

Askold said:


> - Тисну тобі руку!:cheers:


дякую  бажаю подібного перетворення і нашому Дафу


----------



## melv

Askold said:


> Ну нехай собі будуть суперечки, на то там тема і була - щоб дискутувати про повсякденні проблеми столиці.


якби ж вони не перетікали в образи і різноманітні неприємні натяки. а от з оцим на форумі у багатьох проблема.


----------



## Monolithic

melv said:


> ну так а в Козацькій раді хто цьому заважає? чи ти лиш киян вітати збирався? )) І в Київській козацькій раді могли б, якби трохи спокійніші були і не провокували один одного.
> Шось форум взагалі спаскудився за останні півроку. Раніше хоч з росіянами сварились)) а тепер вже між собою ганьбимося, кожне хоче показати який він розумний, а хтось дурний.


Суспільство радикалізується. Все більше людей не задоволено владою.


----------



## ZeiN

блин, давно же предлагал вместе с "козацькой радой" и прочими сделать ветку "Политика" и наказывать всех кто начинает политоту вне этой ветки. Как не запрещай, а народу все равно надо где-то пар спускать. :cheers:


----------



## melv

Monolithic said:


> Суспільство радикалізується. Все більше людей не задоволено владою.


ну так не на будівельному форумі виказувати своє незадоволення. ну ладно це... якби ж хоч не кидалися образами в адресу одне одного. 
Я сам вкрай незадоволений. Тут в нас мало хто нею задоволений. Але досить щось комусь написати "криве" як все загоряється в секундні. 
та й не лиш в політиці справа.


----------



## orland

Позднее откроем. Может быть.


----------



## Monolithic

melv said:


> ну так не на будівельному форумі виказувати своє незадоволення.


У нас будування дуже тісно зв'язано з політикою, тому дуже складно обговорювати деякі теми не торкаючись політики. Але на мою думку учасники повинні не вступати у затяжні суперечки, та може у "Козацькій раді" не потрібні політичні теми, тому що є багато форумів, які спеціалізуються тільки на цьому.


----------



## Wigner

Чому модератори знову стирають повідомлення без ніяких пояснень? А Ігора чому забанили? Блін ну як так можна, ми ж вже це обговорювали. Таке враження що модераторам взагалі начхати на форумчан. Якого хрена тоді ви стали модераторами? Треба вам того? Якщо не вмієте модерувати то краще підіть у відставку...

Ще раз попрошу, створіть модераторську тему де будить пояснюватися причини по яким стираються повідомлення і баняться форумчани.

Ось приклад з російського форума:

BANNED/In the brig, кто/почему?!7


----------



## Mr.Greenfield

Особиста неприязнь превалює над розумом або як казав товаріщ Дракон Сталін: «Есть человек — есть проблема, нет человека — нет проблемы».


----------



## orland

IllyaDe said:


> що це за інновації?


Добавили дополнительное поле для удобства серфинга в больших разделах, а также для оптимизации индексации поисковиками.



Wigner said:


> Чому модератори знову стирають повідомлення без ніяких пояснень?


Тому що не зобов'язані цього робити. Крім іншого, це буде засмічувати форум часом не менше, ніж повідомлення, що зтрираються.



Wigner said:


> Якщо не вмієте модерувати то краще підіть у відставку...


Модеруємо в відповідності з посадовими інструкціями, хоча останнім часом дещо лібералізували політику модерування.



Wigner said:


> Ще раз попрошу, створіть модераторську тему де будить пояснюватися причини по яким стираються повідомлення і баняться форумчани.


Російська тема не створена модераторами, не оновлюється ними та існує лиш завдяки виключній ліберальності тамтешніх модераторів.


----------



## Vovkulaka

USSR-UA said:


> дякую  бажаю подібного перетворення і нашому Дафу


:lol: Гибле діло!



ZeiN said:


> блин, давно же предлагал вместе с "козацькой радой" и прочими сделать ветку "Политика" :cheers:


Такі були: 
*Каденція Президента Януковича. Надії та р‎...*
*Відсіч...*
Але їх або заблокували, або видалили.


----------



## **RS**

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1257171 --->> *U/C*


----------



## Wigner

Шось форум глючить, теми які я прочитав показує що не прочитані. :nuts:


----------



## Monolithic

Спам вже 3 години висіть тут: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=72799505#post72799505


----------



## melv

Прошу в цій гілці замінити слово "перспективи" на "проекти" (в англ. версії на projects)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=72398561#post72398561


----------



## Mr.Greenfield

Відкрийте на 5 хв. *Київську козацьку раду*, а то немає куди запостити новину про прорив труби, а потім знову закриєте.


----------



## Igor L.

Видаліть, будь ласка, порожнє повідомлення: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=71226265&postcount=40


----------



## TRANCER_Kh

кто то объяснит что это за проделки произошли вчера в Харьковской секции. по каким причинам были сделаны не вполне понятные изменения тем?

жду ответа от наших модераторов, ведь Харьковские форумчане обеспокоены такими действиями. верните всё как было!!!


----------



## Skysteel

ага! репрессии действующего режима)))))))


----------



## IllyaDe

в воздухе пахнет революцией, срочно стягивайте танки к Харькову )))


----------



## melv

IllyaDe said:


> в воздухе пахнет революцией, срочно стягивайте танки к Харькову )))


та не, рановато. конфликт локальный. просмотрим как будут развиваться события дальше)))


----------



## TRANCER_Kh

насчёт репрессий,то меня уже предупредили. видите ли не нравится критика!!! также потерли уже кучу меседжей.

так что я теперь прекрасно понимаю того же *Игоря Л*. есть однобокая цензура.

как вариант этот пост также будет стерт.

но для начала объясню в чём суть трабла. а именно в один миг были переименованы 2 темы в Харьковской секции, у Харьковчан мнение не было спрошено. просто не понравилось,что есть темы с таким словом как инфраструктура. а именно *Транспортная инфраструктура* и просто *Инфраструктура*. но надо же было переименовать и теперь у нас красуются темы с названием *общественный транспорт и дороги,тротуары,бордюры,паребрики* :lol: долгое время названия были с маленькой буквы,сейчас всё же изменили на большие.

как п.с скажу,если бы п*о человечески* спросили у Харьковчан мнения,то возможно многие и согласились на переимнование. но тайком,таким образом. 
нет слов,одни выражения.


----------



## Fan_FC_METALIST_Kh

вставлю я и свои 5 копеек... Конечно же название тем *Транспортная инфраструктура* и просто *Инфраструктура* бросаются в глаза своей подобностью, но втихаря менять название тем, которые создавали и заполняли новостями преимущественно харьковчане, как минимум неправильно. ИМХО


----------



## DFAW

Дохуя масла демократии !!!


----------



## Sabonis

Прохання до модераторів

Підкорегуйте будь ласка назву теми

Туризм в Україні. Курорти, статистика, вра*ЖЕННЯ*


----------



## Sabonis

artemka said:


> не влазит


А якщо так?

*Туризм в Україні. Статистика і дискусії *


----------



## orland

Похоже,что слишком многие живут в плену каких-то странных иллюзий, поэтому надо сделать разъяснение. 
Господа, здесь не государство и модераторы не выборные личности. Здесь жесткая и авторитарная корпорация, а мы назначенные местные управляющие. И не обязаны мы согласовывать каждый чих свой шаг с форумерами. Мы, конечно, учитываем ваше мнение, для чего и создана эта ветка, но если в ответ на какое-то действие модераторов несется ругань, в том числе с использованием не совсем цензурных слов, то уж не обессудьте.


----------



## ZeiN

да? а мне почему-то казалось что проходили выборы последнего модератора. А потом результаты отправлялись администраторам.
Помню кандидаты даже программы составляли


----------



## Mr.Greenfield

Я теж пам'ятаю, як "незаангажованого" вибирали, правда, я ще не був зареєстрований:



> *Artemka - модератор*
> 
> З огляду на навалу зі сходу за якою ми останнім часом постійно спостерігаємо, пропоную висонути Артьомку на пост українського модератора. Цілком очевидно що у діючого модератора не вистачає часу або бажання реагувати на те що тут відбувається.
> 
> Чому Артьом? Він демонструє стійке бажання всіх заспокоїти й повернути розмову на український (порядний) лад. Звичайно що він ще може відмовитись, тоді будемо шукати іншу кандидатуру.
> 
> Чи підтримуєте ви, як постійний учасник форуму Урбанічної України Артьома на цю посаду?
> 
> 
> *Артем, громадянин України, мешканець міста Краматорськ, Донецької області. Учасник форуму з 2006 року. Вік: 22. Зробив великий внесок у skyscraperpage по Україні*.


^^
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=560156


----------



## Mr.Greenfield

^^
Раджу перечитати тему повністю, вечір гумору пройде не дарма


----------



## Rainymuz

Ахах


----------



## KruEv

Это не та тема, есть другая, более поздняя и более весёлая
-----------------------------------------

Попробывал найти, но видимо её удалили из-за ненадобнасти (и так давно закрытая была)


----------



## VelesHomais

ого, давненько це було, ще за Юща


----------



## ZeiN

ага, сегодня находил где-то на wayback.org.
вот только Орланда там не было, были Askold, my19, Пятница и Характерник.


----------



## VelesHomais

ія


----------



## Skysteel

Нужно было просто немного поискать


----------



## KruEv

О, это та самая тема, о которой я говорил, я чего-то не сообразил, что её могли перенести за пределы Urban Ukraine.


----------



## kostya005

Skysteel said:


> Нужно было просто немного поискать


интересно вспомнить


----------



## Mr.Freeman

видимо некоторые модераторы недостаточно реализованы в реальности и такие посты как этот


> Похоже,что слишком многие живут в плену каких-то странных иллюзий, поэтому надо сделать разъяснение.
> Господа, здесь не государство и модераторы не выборные личности. Здесь жесткая и авторитарная корпорация, а мы назначенные местные управляющие. И не обязаны мы согласовывать каждый чих свой шаг с форумерами.


...дополнительно средство самоутверждения. иначе, как практикующий психолог, я другого объяснения этому не нахожу, учитывая то что сайт с открытым доступом. или же это просто шутка.  или же самое маловероятное, что Харьковскую ветку читают владельцы сайта.
по поводу внезапного переименования тем. ясно что прочесть все времени у модераторов нет, но тема, которой больше 6 месяцев, внезапно вызывает нарекания. причем, она не выходит за рамки озвученных правил при регистрации. и наверняка в первый же день изменения достойных вариантов не найдется.
учитывая вышесказанное, прошу в будущем предупреждать о возможных изменениях и хотя бы в рамках темы проводить опрос.

надеюсь на понимание.
руководствовался следующими правилами


> Registration to this forum is free! We do insist that you abide by the rules and policies detailed below.
> Although the administrators and moderators of SkyscraperCity will attempt to keep all objectionable messages off this forum...
> By agreeing to these rules, you warrant that you will not post any messages that are obscene, vulgar, sexually-oriented, hateful, threatening, or otherwise violative of any laws.
> The owners of SkyscraperCity reserve the right to remove, edit, move or close any thread for any reason.


С уважением к модераторам и "форумерам"


----------



## kostya005

мне тоже немного не по душе, что некоторые темы поменяли свои названия с привычных на не совсем. на первый взгляд и не найдешь(по крайней мере я про себя говорю) причин для этого. Может на второй... или на третий.


----------



## orland

Mr.Freeman said:


> видимо некоторые модераторы недостаточно реализованы в реальности и такие посты как этот
> 
> ...дополнительно средство самоутверждения. иначе, как практикующий психолог, я другого объяснения этому не нахожу, учитывая то что сайт с открытым доступом. или же это просто шутка.


В каждой шутке есть лишь доля шутки. ;-) Это всего лишь попытка дать разъяснение на доступным языке для людей, которые на полном серьезе пускаются в рассуждения о демократии/цензуре/гласности/репрессиях и тп на интернет форуме, что они ведут себя очень наивно и даже инфантильно. 



Mr.Freeman said:


> по поводу внезапного переименования тем. ясно что прочесть все времени у модераторов нет, но тема, которой больше 6 месяцев, внезапно вызывает нарекания. причем, она не выходит за рамки озвученных правил при регистрации. и наверняка в первый же день изменения достойных вариантов не найдется.
> учитывая вышесказанное, прошу в будущем предупреждать о возможных изменениях и хотя бы в рамках темы проводить опрос.


То, что в харьковской ветке существовала некая ambiguity с названием/содержанием отдельных тредов для меня было очевидно давно, но руки все не доходили, чтобы разобраться с ней и устранить. Мои коллеги не выдержали раньше. А что касается корявости названия,то никаких проблем нет, чтобы попросить в этом треде или в личке об их устранении и все будет сделано быстро без шума и пыли.

Кстати, я сегодня перенес все сообщения, касающиеся дорожной инфраструктуры в соответствующий тред из темы об общественном транспорте. Так что их содержания и названия теперь полностью соответствуют друг другу.



kostya005 said:


> мне тоже немного не по душе, что некоторые темы поменяли свои названия с привычных на не совсем. на первый взгляд и не найдешь(по крайней мере я про себя говорю) причин для этого. Может на второй... или на третий.


События в харьковском форуме наконец сподвигли меня и на реформу в донецком разделе. Тем более, что у нас это наиболее наболело, потому что тред распух до более, чем 5000 постов и при этом есть те, кого интересуют только трамваи и те, кого интересуют только дороги. А тем, кого интересует и то, и другое тоже не очень комфортно копаться в огромной свалке.


----------



## Mr.Freeman

спасибо за разъяснения Орланд. всегда во всем можно найти конструктив и положительные моменты. просто в будущем надеюсь что если модераторы решать вносить изменения в существующие разделы, было бы хорошо... и это мнение большинства... дать возможность харьковчанам определится с названием, а не делать все потом задним числом. мы же лучше наших политиков?!)))
хоть это и виртуальный мир, но люди участвуют в нем живые, и мотивы возникающие в них не отличаются от реальности. это все равно как в один прекрасный момент, без вашего ведома переименовали вашу улицу. дом то найти можно, но все равно что то не так.


----------



## Harisson

Кто-то там обещал, что когда наступит весна, *сделают отдельный форум Ивано-Франковску* . Дык вот она наступила, с чем всех и поздравляю :cheers1:


----------



## melv

да уж пора бы. После зимнего затишья Франковск сейчас снова активно зашевелился.


----------



## IllyaDe

а Запорожье снова списуют со счетов?


----------



## USSR-UA

IllyaDe said:


> а Запорожье снова списуют со счетов?


і справді, де обіцяний підфорум для Запоріжжя?!


----------



## Harisson

Ждем отдельных форумов для Ивано-Франковска и Запорожья :cheers:


----------



## Skysteel

Harisson said:


> Ждем отдельных форумов для Ивано-Франковска и Запорожья :cheers:


Требуем:lol:


----------



## Harisson

Skysteel said:


> Требуем:lol:


Вам сделали, теперь их очередь


----------



## Skysteel

Дык..Я всеми конечностями "За"


----------



## melv

А с другой стороны, как уже сдесь когда-то писалось, сабфорумы имеют и негативную сторону. Форумчане закрываются по своим городам, и, скорее всего практически не смотрят другие, за исключением одного-двух. О том, что общение между городами пропало так вообще понятно (балаболки в раде не в счет), тусуются в основном в пределах своего региона, как вот например галичане между собой, на востоке между собой, в центре - аналогично. ну и Киев еще.


----------



## Sabonis

Прошу виправити назву теми міста Барселона у "Закордоні" на *Барселона I Barcelona*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=73664407#post73664407


----------



## melv

Снимите пожалуйста on hold с этой ветки http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1080035

и поставьте его на эту http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1256481


----------



## Harisson

Почему не делают отдельные форумы *Ивано-Франковску* и *Запорожью*?


----------



## TRANCER_Kh

может и не по теме.тут вопросик возник. начал замечать,что куда то деваются *посты*, это как глюк или кто то их трет?
с утра одно кол-во,сейчас же совершенно другое. вроде ж нигде не флудил!
объясните пжлс.


----------



## Vovkulaka

Да, Артемка може! Спочатку зітре, потім поверне, а потім знову зітре :lol:


----------



## asparagus91

Поставьте пожалуйста on hold на эту ветку:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1120897


----------



## **RS**

просьба модераторам внести следующие коррективы в ветках:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1222955 --->> *T/O*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1103325 --->> *2014 U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1122773 --->> *2015 U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1161825 --->> *Руднево | 3x17 fl, 2x9 fl, 4x5 fl | 3x81 m | 2016 U/C*


----------



## melv

Прошу переименовать на Громадський транспорт

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1071477


----------



## asotUA

Прошу модерів позатирати усе це флудьйо яке не стосується теми на сторінці 28. Дякую.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=74921099#post74921099


----------



## melv

пропоную чистити вибірково, бо дещо там таки стосується теми


----------



## melv

Поменяйте пожалуйста на 201*5 * U/C

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1126655


----------



## Skysteel

Просьба к модераторам:Дайте какой нибудь конкретный ответ по нижеследующему вопросу


Harisson said:


> Кто-то там обещал, что когда наступит весна, *сделают отдельный форум Ивано-Франковску* . Дык вот она наступила, с чем всех и поздравляю :cheers1:


и Запорожью

А то некоторые наследники Сечи нервничают в грубой форме:lol:


----------



## Harisson

Skysteel said:


> А то некоторые наследники Сечи нервничают в грубой форме:lol:


Ты?:lol:


----------



## orland

Весна еще совсем не заканчивается.


----------



## IllyaDe

Skysteel said:


> Просьба к модераторам:Дайте какой нибудь конкретный ответ по нижеследующему вопросу
> 
> и Запорожью
> 
> А то некоторые наследники Сечи нервничают в грубой форме:lol:


козаки негодуют


----------



## asotUA

SPAMMER TIME!:bash:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1351117


----------



## melv

Будь ласка, зробіть назву просто "Проекти"

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1030047&page=4


----------



## Harisson

orland said:


> Весна еще совсем не заканчивается.


Ну дак в чем причина, почему не выделяют этим городам отдельные форумы?
Думаю всем бы хотелось чтобы наш украинский форум развивался :cheers:


----------



## KruEv

Видимо, потому что не особо нужны


----------



## Harisson

KruEv said:


> Видимо, потому что не особо нужны


Как раз таки нужны, у Ивано-Франковска создано 9 веток, у Запорожья 13


----------



## Rainymuz

IllyaDe said:


> можно сделать как у россиян ежемесячный дайджест ,а относительно раздробленности, мне она не мешает, а наоборот помогает просматривать интересующие меня темы


+100500


----------



## Igor L.

Прохання змінити назву гілки: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=489299 на класичне: "Мексика | Mexico"


----------



## zt-gregori

Уважаемые админы...прошу удалить тему *Tbilisi Georgia* в разделе *Спорт, культура, розваги* т. к. там спам. Спасибо


----------



## orland

Если при просмотре форума у вас появится всплывающее окно с просьбой сменить пароль, *ни в коем случае не вводите его в этом окне*, А лучше сразу, если такое окно появилось, поменяйте пароль через настоящую панель управления


----------



## Harisson

*orland*, так все таки когда же будут отдельные форумы Ивано-Франковску и Запорожью? Уже считай конец весны...


----------



## USSR-UA

Harisson said:


> *orland*, так все таки когда же будут отдельные форумы Ивано-Франковску и Запорожью? Уже считай конец весны...


так, вже 19 днів залишилось!


----------



## orland

Надеюсь, что скоро.


----------



## Tushkan

Прохання до модераторів видалити срач у цій гілці.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=257387&page=166


----------



## IllyaDe

Поздравляю ИФ с победой :cheers:


----------



## asotUA

Поздоровляю!)


----------



## **RS**

что то сабфорум Юга какой-то перекосорыленный,видать,Запорожье выделяют! Так что поздравляю Ивано-Франковск и Запорожье с собственными ветками!


----------



## Ostap19

Приєднуюсь до привітань!


----------



## zt-gregori

Вітаю Франик і Запоріжжя!


----------



## asparagus91

Вітаю ІФ з форумом!!!


----------



## [email protected]

Дякую всім за привітання, надіюсь власний сабфорум виведе Франкiвськ зі сплячки, також вітаю Запоріжжя!


----------



## kucher_if

Дякую, модераторам.
Спасибі за привітання.
Запоріжжя, вітаю вас!



> ...надіюсь власний сабфорум виведе Франкiвськ зі сплячки...


от би здати диплом і вільний час появиться...:happy:


----------



## [email protected]

kucher_if said:


> от би здати диплом і вільний час появиться...:happy:


А в мене епопея з дипломом тільки починається, от сиджу думаю над темою:lol:


----------



## asparagus91

І в мене те саме)))


----------



## Ostap19

Прошу модераторів прикріпити гілку "Хмельницький/будівництво", а також гілку Чернівців і Рівного на верх західного сабфоруму.


----------



## melv

Вітання франківцям і запоріжцям! От і ви дочекались  Хоча не всі стримували емоції))


----------



## orland

Похоже герб форума


----------



## IllyaDe

ого, моднявые ребята


----------



## Skysteel

Да у них пара ребят постоянно дежит это символ на аватаре


----------



## DimaF

Skysteel said:


> Да у них пара ребят постоянно дежит это символ на аватаре


та ну я знаю этот форум это не перевод сокращения а это есть такая група разпространение от Гамбурга до бывшей ДДР Эта группа с нормальными немцами не вызывает доверия^^ DWF Восточная Германия та больше всего криминала чем на западе где естьс нормальное жильё и устоичивая экономика
.


----------



## Skysteel

DWF?Я думал это просто аббревиатура ихнего форума.Но в любом случае ты лучше знаеш.
Перенесите эту тему в раздел экономика,технологии.


----------



## **RS**

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1294549 --->> *2012 U/C*


----------



## KruEv

Лол, теперь в Euroscrapers появился некий кавказский форум :nuts:


----------



## Monolithic

Skysteel said:


> DWF?Я думал это просто аббревиатура ихнего форума.Но в любом случае ты лучше знаеш.


А все ж таки мені здається, що це емблема якогось приєднаного форуму.


----------



## IllyaDe

KruEv said:


> Лол, теперь в Euroscrapers появился некий кавказский форум :nuts:


ну они же эуропейцы, не зря же в евровидении принимают участие


----------



## asparagus91

KruEv said:


> Лол, теперь в Euroscrapers появился некий кавказский форум :nuts:


А что тут странного, надо же куда-то грузинам и азерам фотки грузить)


----------



## **RS**

Они раньше их и в азиатском форуме грузили неплохо кстати, в азиатском форуме у Азербайджана хотя бы свой сабфорум был отдельный, а теперь его запихали в кавказский


----------



## **RS**

Какая-то фигня твориться на форуме: в 12-00 количество просмотров темы Проекты и строительство в Севастополе было 16 999, а через 15 мин - 16 991... Что за глюк?


----------



## IllyaDe

фальсіфікації :lol:


----------



## **RS**

аннулируют нелегальные просмотры


----------



## IllyaDe

просьба к модераторам переименовать эту тему на: Будинки Запоріжжя 15+ поверхів


----------



## melv

Змініть будь ласка в слові Аеропорт букву Є на Е
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1407292


----------



## Tushkan

Прохання до модераторів ліквідувати цю тему, оскільки я більше не маю до Емпоріса жодного відношення, а сам Емпоріс накрився мідним тазом.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=985238


----------



## Tushkan

На Эмпорис пришли новые инвесторы у которых возникли серьезные противоречия с командой редакторов, которые работали над обновлениями и наполняли базу информацией. В итоге практически все оттуда ушли, базы никто не обновляет. А недавно Эмпорис заблокировал аккаунты практически всей старой команды. Мой пароль тоже больше не работает.


----------



## DFAW

А мне пришло письмо будем рады вас видеть...


----------



## Tushkan

А пароль действует?


----------



## DFAW

не проверял, я его и не уверен что помню, но попробую вечерком


----------



## VelesHomais

Будь ласка, об'єднайте дві гілки http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=80554154#post80554154 з http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=940218


----------



## DFAW

Tushkan said:


> А пароль действует?


Залогинился, правда интерфейс всё такой же "удобный"


----------



## IllyaDe

Наш пример заразителен :cheers:


----------



## **RS**

Просьба переименовать ветку
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1103329 --->> *Richesse Park Hotel | 11 fl | 41 m | 2011 T/O*
Заранее спасибо


----------



## Korkh.

IllyaDe said:


> Наш пример заразителен :cheers:


Дарэчы хлопцы ёсць да вас пытаньне на гэту тэму, як вы зрабілі вялікі надпіс "Український форум" насупраць герба, адмін які ўсталёўваў нам герб казаў, што вы самі пісалі код CSS, а як гэта зрабіць зноўку ён ня ведае, можа вы дапаможаце, будзем удзячны.


----------



## USSR-UA

Бачу в білоруському форумі адміни ті що треба, якщо розмістили справжній герб Білорусі, а не той, що зараз затверджений... 

Мені дуже шкода, що вас змушують святкувати сьогодні День Незалежності в день звільнення  взяття комуністами Мінська...


----------



## orland

*Korkh.*, вот код для стиля и самой записи в украинском форуме. Можно прямо так вставлять в хтмл документ, только заменить сслыку на картинку и надпись, естественно.


Code:


<style>
.ukr_title {font-size:20px;padding:7px 0 5px 0px;font-weight:normal;vertical-align:middle;}
.ukr_title .ukr_text {padding:0 0 0 12px;}
</style>
<div class="ukr_title"><img src="http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/7159/ukraine.png" width="43" height="60" align="absmiddle" border="0"><span class="ukr_text">Український форум</span></div>


----------



## Korkh.

:cheers1:*orland*, большое спасибо, если по ходу будут возникать какие-то вопросы, тогда потом ещё отпишусь.



> Бачу в білоруському форумі адміни ті що треба, якщо розмістили справжній герб Білорусі, а не той, що зараз затверджений...
> 
> Мені дуже шкода, що вас змушують святкувати сьогодні День Незалежності в день звільнення взяття комуністами Мінська...


У нас толькі адзін адмін і ён з Сэрбіі, а ініцыятыва гэта была наша беларуская, зрабілі галасаваўку на якой перамагла "Пагоня" (81.8%) супраць афіцыйнага. гербу (13.6%) А наш адмін сапраўды малойца


----------



## USSR-UA

Korkh. said:


> У нас толькі адзін адмін і ён з Сэрбіі, а ініцыятыва гэта была наша беларуская, зрабілі галасаваўку на якой перамагла "Пагоня" (81.8%) супраць афіцыйнага. гербу (13.6%) А наш адмін сапраўды малойца


радий, що у вас патріотично налаштовані форумчани :cheers:


----------



## KruEv

Кажись favicon поменяли на форуме теперь


----------



## ZeiN

^^ гадкий кстати


----------



## KruEv

Согласен, угэшечка


----------



## IllyaDe

дык это же xl favicon


----------



## kostya005

artemka said:


> предидущий фавикон - всего лишь vBulletin-овский по умолчанию


ПредЫдущий был нормальный, а нынешний - фигня бледная. ИМХО.


----------



## Alex_Riccio

вставить на форуме кнопку Вконтакте "мне нравится", как у россиян, что поспособствует популяризации форума!
ссылка с примером


----------



## Harisson

Alex_Riccio said:


> вставить на форуме кнопку Вконтакте "мне нравится", как у россиян, что поспособствует популяризации форума!
> ссылка с примером


Поддерживаю


----------



## Tushkan

DFAW said:


> Залогинился, правда интерфейс всё такой же "удобный"


Значит можешь продолжать там мое дело, если есть желание


----------



## ZeiN

лучше тогда Like или на крайняк Google+1


----------



## VelesHomais

Ніяких російських контактів не потрібно. Або вітчизняний connectua або міжнародні Facebook, Google+, Twitter.


----------



## zt-gregori

coth said:


> Можешь кинуть если есть. Правда насколько я знаю на данный момент регистрация по инвайтам прикрыта.


всё работает)


----------



## Harisson

Удалите тему - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1424458


----------



## Pavlo

Прохання до модераторів: видаліть весь цей срач і прийміть міри покарання для обох учасників дурацьких дебатів, які абсолютно нікому не цікаві і лише засмічують форум:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=82073184#post82073184


----------



## **RS**

Просьба внести коррективы в название тредов
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1103389 --->>
*Crystall Beach Resort (WATERFRONT plots2-4a) | 12 fl | 43m | 13 fl | 45m | 18 fl | 102m | 2011 U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1425776 --- >> *57m*


----------



## [email protected]

Прохання поправити назву теми 
Mкp в мeжaх вул. Бeльвeдepcькa, Kopoля Дaниа, П.Орлика | 5-19 fl | 2013 U/C
на Mкp в мeжaх вул. Бeльвeдepcькa, Kopoля Дaни*л*а, П.Орлика | 5-*12* fl | 2013 U/C


----------



## Skysteel

Перекиньте флуд с этой темы http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1315901&page=10 в Дефенс талк,там ему самое место.Где с №182 сообщения обрежте


----------



## Igor L.

Прохання пости №*3, 6, 7, 8* перенести з гілки: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1359335 до гілки: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1326723. Саму ж гілку http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1359335 прошу видалити, як дублюючу. Заздалегідь дякую.


----------



## **RS**

Просьба переименовать
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1176425 --->>
*МФК "Москва" | 35 000 кв.м | 2013 U/C*


----------



## **RS**

^^спасибо)
+ со вчерашнего дня строится http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1352939 --->> *2013 U/C*


----------



## Igor L.

Kyiv subway | Київське метро | Киевское метро 



DuBerMaN said:


> В таких. Знакомый геолог. Говорит, у Украины такой потенциал, на несколько столетий вперёд. Именно это и являеться главной причиной, почему Россия так хочет Украину. *Просто у нас не держава, а недорозумение какое-то*.


Як довго ми ще змушені терпіти цього типа? "Людина" тут лише заради того, щоб гадити на країну, яка його прихистила й дозволяє у нас жити. Хотів би нагадати, що зараз картина із зареєстрованими користувачами сильно відрізняється навіть від тієї, що була півроку тому. Ми не будемо тут терпіти подібне. Цей форум таки буде саме Українським, як за духом, так й по суті, й не які істерички зі своєю кирилицею та матами не зможуть цьому завадити.


----------



## IllyaDe




----------



## urartu

Прошу створити гілку для Харкова "Велоінфраструктура Харкова/ Bicycle infrastructure in Kharkiv". Наголошую, така назва відповідатиме не лише темі велодоріжок, як це відбувається на львівській гілці, а й відносно велопарковок та іншого. Також прошу додати на цю гілку наступрний пост:

В Харкові на Гагаріна планують зробити велосипедну доріжку: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CQwo...er_profilepage
(дивитись починаючи з 1 хв 20 с).

Також пропоную небайдужим щодо велосипедних доріжок Харкова ініціювати створення відповідної гілки форуму та активно її обговорювати, так як рано чи пізно це відбудеться, а подібна інормація вже зявляється не вперше.


----------



## zt-gregori

^^
вообще-то тред может создавать любой юзер форума...


----------



## urartu

zt-gregori said:


> ^^
> вообще-то тред может создавать любой юзер форума...


уже создал, спасибо за совет


----------



## asparagus91

Прошу переіменувати цю гілку http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=83431317#post83431317

на *ВІННИЦЯ ЗАПРОШУЄ ВСІХ 10 ВЕРЕСНЯ!!!*


----------



## Igor L.

Звернення до всіх, якщо вам неважко, то, будь ласка, вказуйте джерело, звідки берете фото. Просто я кращі свiтлини з нашого форуму переношу у міжнародну секцію, а там доволi суворо щодо авторських прав. Заздалегідь дякую за розуміння.


----------



## Rainymuz

Прохання до модераторів українського форуму прикрити очевидно провокативну тему 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1438925
Раз прикривалися теми про владу і мову, то ця нічим не краща. Дякую за спокій на форумі!


----------



## Tushkan

Rainymuz said:


> Прохання до модераторів українського форуму прикрити очевидно провокативну тему
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1438925
> Раз прикривалися теми про владу і мову, то ця нічим не краща. Дякую за спокій на форумі!


Приєднуюсь. Давно пора прикрити цю ганебну перепалку.


----------



## Harisson

Ау, модераторы? Закрываете или нет?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1438925


----------



## kalashnikov

Прохання до модераторів видалити цю тему. Дубль вийшов

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1438990


----------



## Harisson

400тыс. постов у украинского форума :cheers1: Нужно просить о выходе из Euroscrapers. Выросли уже


----------



## IllyaDe

о, это круто


----------



## Harisson

Пусть наши модераторы попросят Яна


----------



## orland

Зачем?


----------



## Harisson

orland said:


> Зачем?





> 400тыс. постов у украинского форума :cheers1: Нужно просить о выходе из Euroscrapers. Выросли уже


сербы и хорваты уже имеют отдельные форумы, так мы чем хуже?!


----------



## VelesHomais

В нас окремий форум з 2005 року, ака різниця де він розташован


----------



## Skysteel

У многих отдельный форум,но лишь у единиц он на главной странице ССЦ


----------



## orland

Harisson said:


> сербы и хорваты уже имеют отдельные форумы, так мы чем хуже?!


А немцы и скандинавы нет, так чем мы хуже?


----------



## IllyaDe

немцы не показатель, у них активность нулячая


----------



## [email protected]

Орланд, а чего ты сопротивляешься? Спрос, как известно, по носу не ударит


----------



## Vovkulaka

У orland-а якісь приховані спонуки!


----------



## USSR-UA

змініть будь-ласка з 19 поверхів на 20 

*Brovary | Бровари | ЖК вул. Кірова, 28 | 19 fl | 2012 U/C *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1445224


----------



## AutoUnion

Harisson said:


> 400тыс. постов у украинского форума :cheers1: Нужно просить о выходе из Euroscrapers. Выросли уже


Торопитесь!

Главная страница не резиновая  Хотя "французам" на главной делать нечего


----------



## **RS**

Есть пропозиция организовать на форуме подраздел "Реализованные проекты", куда можно скидывать *Completed*-проекты со всех регионов, чтобы не засоряли региональные треды. Можно более расширенный тред организовать - "Региональный архив", в таком случае туда можно отправлять *Cancelled* и *Never built*-проекты.


----------



## TRANCER_Kh

^^ хочешь верь,хочешь нет. но буквально на днях была такая же мысль.

хоть у нас есть отдельная ветка,где можно скидывать готовые объекты. голосовать и обсуждать их. но хочется,чтобы все объекты,реализованные в Украине были в одной тему и шли друг за другом калейдоскопом 

и согласен с теми,кто просит выделить Украину из Euroscrapers. как было бы приятно видеть Украину хотя бы внизу Сербов


----------



## smoll

Коли ви добавите Хмельницький до Sub-Forums : Захід | West????????????


----------



## zt-gregori

smoll said:


> Коли ви добавите Хмельницький до Sub-Forums : Захід | West????????????


----------



## smoll

zt-gregori said:


>


комусь смішно а нам вже треба, ви тоже давайте підіймайтесь


----------



## zt-gregori

smoll said:


> комусь смішно а нам вже треба, ви тоже давайте підіймайтесь


ещё рановато...активность не очень..в ближайшее время вам саб-форума не видать

куда подниматься?  нужны ещё юзеры с хорошей активностью..(?) .хотя в Житомире строй бума нету (пока и сам справляюсь) разве что создам ещё тему по транспорту и галерею ретро фоток)


----------



## smoll

zt-gregori said:


> ещё рановато...активность не очень..в ближайшее время вам саб-форума не видать
> 
> куда подниматься?  нужны ещё юзеры с хорошей активностью..(?) .хотя в Житомире строй бума нету (пока и сам справляюсь) разве что создам ещё тему по транспорту и галерею ретро фоток)


почему я создал тему за 2 дня 400 просмотров? ето пока...


----------



## Ostap19

Перенесіть, будь ласка, ці пости
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85120242&postcount=1188
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85120626&postcount=1191

Сюди
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1454397&page=2


----------



## **RS**

В составе комплекса будет ещё один дом, просьба переименовать ветку
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1288255 --->>
*Suite 20 | 3x10 fl | 3x38 m | 2011 U/C*


----------



## asparagus91

Просьба в этой теме: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1288401&page=7 удалить посты 138-144.


----------



## indefinite

прошу перейменувати http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1100285
на: *Khmelnytskyi | Хмельницький | Транспортна інфраструктура *


----------



## Urban86

Уважаемые модераторы! Есть предложение по поводу структурирования харьковского раздела, а именно создания тематических подразделов с целью "не дать себетемам засохнуть" . К примеру, я сейчас с удивлением для себя обнаружил тему "Велоінфраструктура Харкова", при чём новости о создании велодорожек постили в другие темы, думаю, из-за неосведомлённости о её существовании .

Начало дискуссии о реорганизации. Посты в поддержку: 1, 2, 3, 4.

Перспективные подразделы:
"Инфраструктура"
Метрополитен | Underground Metro
Общественный транспорт Харькова | Public transport of Kharkiv
Kharkiv Airport | Аеропорт «Харків» | 2011 U/C
Дорожная инфраструктура
Медицинские учреждения
Мосты и путепроводы

"Жильё, жилые комплексы"
ЖК «Павлово Поле» | 19 fl | 2011 T/O
ЖК «Дом с ротондами» | 19 fl | 2013 U/C‎
ЖК «Солнечный дом» | 24 fl | 2012 U/C
ЖК «Белый слон» | 21 fl | 2012 T/O
ЖК «Монте-Плаза» | 3x25 fl | ~95 m | 2011 COMPLETED
ЖК «Дом на набережной» | 19 fl | 2010 COMPLETED ‎
ЖК «Ультра» | 2x24 fl | 2009 COMPLETED
ЖК «Триумф» | 22 fl | 2010 COMPLETED 
ЖК «Престиж» | 16 fl | ON HOLD
ЖК «вул. Шевченка» | 3x17 fl | ON HOLD

"Спорт"
Стадіон «Металіст» | Metalist Stadium | 38633 seats | 2009 COMPLETED ‎
Спортивная инфраструктура
Велоінфраструктура Харкова | Cycling infrastructure in Kharkiv

"Экономика. Бизнес-инфраструктура"
МФК «ЄВРОПА» | 39 fl | 145.2 m | ON HOLD
Ваше отношение к проекту «ЄВРОПА» | 39 fl | 145.2 m ‎
МФК «Ковчег» | 22 fl | 89 m | ON HOLD
БЦ «Солярис» | 20 fl | 2010 COMPLETED
БЦ «Солярис Спейс» | «Solaris Space» | 16 fl | ON HOLD ‎
Бізнес-центри Харкова | Business centers in Kharkiv ‎
Промышленность Харькова | Industry in Kharkiv

"Наука и образование"
Учебные заведения
Наука и научные заведения

"Комплексные проекты"
Генеральный план Харькова до 2026 года
Комплексна забудова
Масив «ХТЗ + Роганский» | 12-18 fl | 2012 U/C

"Историческая застройка. Сносы. Реконструкции."
Реконструкция пл.Конституции
Реконструкции в историческом центре | City core renovation
Утерянный Харьков
Снос старых домов
Недострои, долгострои и руины Харькова

"Спорт"


"ТЦ/ТРЦ. Культура и развлечения"
Супермаркети, ТЦ та ТРЦ Харкова | Malls and retail stores of Kharkiv ‎
ТРЦ «Французский Бульвар» | 60 000 sq.m | 2011 U/C
ТРЦ «ДАФИ» | 57 000 sq.m | 2008 COMPLETED
МФК «Місто - Город в городе» | 6-23 fl | 2014 U/C ‎
ТОЦ «Шар в кубе» | 9 fl | 43,2 m | 2012 U/C
ТРЦ «Магелан» | 93 470 sq.m. | 2011 U/C
Музеи, театры, кино
Гипермаркет «Эпицентр» | 23000 sq.m | 2010 COMPLETED ‎

"Гостиничная инфраструктура. Туризм"
Готелі | Hotels | Гостиницы
ГК «Kharkiv Palace» 5* | 11 fl | 39 m | 2011 U/C
Харьков для туриста | Kharkov for tourists ‎

"Городская среда"
Благоустройство города | City improvement
StreetArt
Подсветка зданий и иллюминация
Парки и скверы | City parks
Памятники Харькова | Monuments in Kharkiv
Харьковские фонтаны
Реки и озёра Харькова
Парк им. Горького | Gorky Park
Храмы Харькова | Churches in Kharkiv

"Трёп"
Вітаємо харків'ян зі своєю секцією!
Стекляшка
Харьковская видеогалерея
Если бы директорм был я...
Строительные новости
Малюємо банер
Застройщики - БАНКРОТЫ


Несколько оставшихся тем (или те из вышеперечисленных разделов, по которым со мной не согласны) можно оставить в общем разделе.

И ещё одна просьба. Сообщения из темы: Ак. Павлова × Московский пр. (м. «Пл. Восстания») перенести куда-нибудь в "Проекти та будівництво", а саму тему прикрыть.


----------



## Zanuda

Ostap19 said:


> Коли Хмельницькому і Маріуполю нададуть власні сабфоруми?


Коли сніг з Євереста зійде.:lol:


----------



## Holms

Urban86 said:


> Уважаемые модераторы! Есть предложение по поводу структурирования харьковского раздела, а именно создания тематических подразделов с целью "не дать себетемам засохнуть"


Сделано хорошо, но 18 разделов еще более все запутают. Должно быть не более 5-7 разделов, чтобы было удобно их читать. Многое можно объеденить. Также не понравилась последовательность разделов.
Вот мой вариант:

1.Жилая недвижимость (здесь все как ты написал + ХТЗ)

ЖК «Павлово Поле» | 19 fl | 2011 T/O 
ЖК «Дом с ротондами» | 19 fl | 2013 U/C‎ 
ЖК «Солнечный дом» | 24 fl | 2012 U/C 
ЖК «Белый слон» | 21 fl | 2012 T/O 
ЖК «Монте-Плаза» | 3x25 fl | ~95 m | 2011 COMPLETED 
ЖК «Дом на набережной» | 19 fl | 2010 COMPLETED ‎ 
ЖК «Ультра» | 2x24 fl | 2009 COMPLETED 
ЖК «Триумф» | 22 fl | 2010 COMPLETED 
ЖК «Престиж» | 16 fl | ON HOLD 
ЖК «вул. Шевченка» | 3x17 fl | ON HOLD
Масив «ХТЗ + Роганский» | 12-18 fl | 2012 U/C 

2.Коммерческая недвижимость ( это будет самый большой раздел. сюда следует внести БЦ, ТЦ, МФК и гостиницы)

МФК «ЄВРОПА» | 39 fl | 145.2 m | ON HOLD 
Ваше отношение к проекту «ЄВРОПА» | 39 fl | 145.2 m ‎ 
МФК «Ковчег» | 22 fl | 89 m | ON HOLD 
БЦ «Солярис» | 20 fl | 2010 COMPLETED 
БЦ «Солярис Спейс» | «Solaris Space» | 16 fl | ON HOLD ‎ 
Бізнес-центри Харкова | Business centers in Kharkiv ‎ 
Промышленность Харькова | Industry in Kharkiv 
Супермаркети, ТЦ та ТРЦ Харкова | Malls and retail stores of Kharkiv ‎ 
ТРЦ «Французский Бульвар» | 60 000 sq.m | 2011 U/C 
ТРЦ «ДАФИ» | 57 000 sq.m | 2008 COMPLETED 
МФК «Місто - Город в городе» | 6-23 fl | 2014 U/C ‎ 
ТОЦ «Шар в кубе» | 9 fl | 43,2 m | 2012 U/C 
ТРЦ «Магелан» | 93 470 sq.m. | 2011 U/C 
Гипермаркет «Эпицентр» | 23000 sq.m | 2010 COMPLETED
Готелі | Hotels | Гостиницы 
ГК «Kharkiv Palace» 5* | 11 fl | 39 m | 2011 U/C

3.Дорожная и транспортная инфраструктура ( также весь твой список, только без темы Медицинские учреждения, хотя я бы ее вообще удалил)

Метрополитен | Underground Metro 
Общественный транспорт Харькова | Public transport of Kharkiv 
Kharkiv Airport | Аеропорт «Харків» | 2011 U/C 
Дорожная инфраструктура 
Медицинские учреждения 
Мосты и путепроводы 

4.Городская среда ( тему генплан и комплексная застройка объединить)

Благоустройство города | City improvement 
StreetArt 
Подсветка зданий и иллюминация 
Парки и скверы | City parks 
Памятники Харькова | Monuments in Kharkiv 
Харьковские фонтаны 
Реки и озёра Харькова 
Парк им. Горького | Gorky Park 
Реконструкция пл.Конституции 
Реконструкции в историческом центре | City core renovation 
Утерянный Харьков 
Снос старых домов 
Недострои, долгострои и руины Харькова
Генеральный план Харькова до 2026 года 
Комплексна забудова
Медицинские учреждения 

5.Спорт,культура,наука и религия

Стадіон «Металіст» | Metalist Stadium | 38633 seats | 2009 COMPLETED ‎ 
Спортивная инфраструктура 
Велоінфраструктура Харкова | Cycling infrastructure in Kharkiv
Музеи, театры, кино 
Храмы Харькова | Churches in Kharkiv 
Учебные заведения 
Наука и научные заведения 

6.Треп

Харьков для туриста | Kharkov for tourists 
Вітаємо харків'ян зі своєю секцією! 
Стекляшка 
Харьковская видеогалерея 
Если бы директорм был я... 
Строительные новости 
Малюємо банер 
Застройщики - БАНКРОТЫ

Ну где-то так...


----------



## Pavlo

^^ Хлопці, ви на форумі вже вродіби не перший рік, невже не знаєте який тут порядок? Ніхто реструктуризацією займатися не буде, це геморой. Тут щоб окремі сабфоруми отримати то потрібно чекати скільки часу а ви про структури міських гілок говорите...


----------



## Urban86

Holms said:


> но 18 разделов еще более все запутают


Ну, скажем так, многие точно будут против . Поэтому, в принципе, поддерживаю. Не поддерживаю название раздела "Коммерческая недвижимость", поскольку если подходить формально, сюда можно внести буквально *всё*  А если нет, то та же промышленность несколько выбивается из списка: её можно оставить в корневом разделе

Ещё пришло в голову: для сохранения аутентичности можно раздел "Трёп" назвать "Стекляшка", а тему, которая сейчас носит это название, переимновать в "Трёп" 



Pavlo said:


> Ніхто реструктуризацією займатися не буде, це геморой. Тут щоб окремі сабфоруми отримати то потрібно чекати скільки часу а ви про структури міських гілок говорите...


Что-то мне не нравится в этом контексте твоя подпись :lol: Ну мы же верим в лучшее...


----------



## ZeiN

просто не разводите срач в своих подфорумах, не создавайте темы на каждый чих и никакого гемороя не будет.


----------



## Ostap19

Прошу перенести пости з 1236 по 1245 http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1049705&page=62
сюди:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1454397&page=3

І видалити цей пост http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85325139&postcount=1233


----------



## Ostap19

Прошу перенести пости з 1238 по 1246 і 1248 http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1049705&page=62

Сюди http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1449249&page=4

Дякую за порозуміння!


----------



## pyvovarcyk

завівся троль

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=741206&page=69


----------



## Urban86

ZeiN said:


> просто не разводите срач в своих подфорумах, не создавайте темы на каждый чих и никакого гемороя не будет.


Экспромт: 
По теме замечаний, вижу, нет.
Спасибо жителю Донбасса за совет!


----------



## Rainymuz

Прошу перейменувати теми українською мовою, щоб не вибивалися із загальної концепції, коли в київській секції всі теми (принаймні більш-менш живі) мають українські заголовки. І ще в другому треді - вул.Танкової вже не існує, її офіційно перейменовано на вул.Сікорського.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1459351
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1459344


----------



## asparagus91

Троль у вінницькій "Курилці":

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1104765&page=237

пост 4727


----------



## **RS**

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1103339 --->> *T/O*


----------



## -roots-

Уважаемые админы у нас завелась Ымперская жертва аборта http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=916529.  Она то есть оно активно срет в Одесской ветке.Прошу разобраться и забанить.


----------



## pyvovarcyk

і Львівській також
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=747972&page=177


----------



## Skysteel

Перенесите или уничтожте ветку http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1461896
Она во первых не по адресу,и во вторых человек не разобрался с кодировкой


----------



## STEN15

зацініть який німці зробили оригінальний логотип для свого форуму :cheers:
давайте тоже собі замутим для *Urban Ukraine* і поставим замість тризуба,хто за ставте +


----------



## MyNameIsK

москаль?


----------



## pyvovarcyk

перенесіть, будь ласка, звідси пости №№ 3610, 3613-3615 в відповідну тему .

3616 і 3617 можете видалити


----------



## Tushkan

Прохання до модераторів додати до цієї теми ( http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1422790 )голосувалку "Яким способом ви переважно пересуваєтесь містом?", варіанти відповідей - особистим авто, таксі, автобусами, електротранспортом, ровером, пішки. Було б добре, якби була можливість обирати кілька варіантів. Дякую.


----------



## orland

Сколько именно вариантов чтобы можно было выбирать?

В принципе любой может создать необходимую голосовалку, потом мы просто объединим ее с нужной темой.


----------



## pyvovarcyk

як мене вже дістали ці пшеки!!!!
можна це почистити?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=406808&page=127


----------



## MyNameIsK

то єст наши польшькі креси !!!!111


----------



## Harisson

_Давайте что-то решать с переездом Украинского форума! Хорваты и сербы уже давно на главной странице! А мы до сих пор в Euroscrapers!_

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1443970

P.S. *orland*, только не надо опять вспоминать немцев, турков, скандинавов... У них активность намного меньше! *Обратитесь уже наконец к Jan*! _(также и другие наши модераторы)_

*У нашего форума есть полное право разместиться на главной странице!*


----------



## Bandera

^^ +1


----------



## MyNameIsK

Прохання до *ВСІХ* хто викладає фотографії
не викладайте всі одним постом
5-10 фото і наступний пост
бо відкриваєш сторінку, там 250 фотографій і комп'ютеру зле стає


----------



## Harisson

> _Давайте что-то решать с переездом Украинского форума! Хорваты и сербы уже давно на главной странице! А мы до сих пор в Euroscrapers!_
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1443970
> 
> P.S. *orland*, только не надо опять вспоминать немцев, турков, скандинавов... У них активность намного меньше! *Обратитесь уже наконец к Jan*! _(также и другие наши модераторы)_
> 
> *У нашего форума есть полное право разместиться на главной странице!*


Модераторы, ау! Обратитесь к Jan!


----------



## StormRaider-Kiev

Harisson said:


> _Давайте что-то решать с переездом Украинского форума! Хорваты и сербы уже давно на главной странице! А мы до сих пор в Euroscrapers!_


плюсую!


----------



## USSR-UA

і я також!


----------



## Rainymuz

Гадаю, всі за!


----------



## Che7779

Ну и я за


----------



## orland

Я написал с вопросом, что для этого нужно.


----------



## Vik55

Harisson said:


> _Давайте что-то решать с переездом Украинского форума! Хорваты и сербы уже давно на главной странице! А мы до сих пор в Euroscrapers!_
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1443970
> 
> P.S. *orland*, только не надо опять вспоминать немцев, турков, скандинавов... У них активность намного меньше! *Обратитесь уже наконец к Jan*! _(также и другие наши модераторы)_
> 
> *У нашего форума есть полное право разместиться на главной странице!*


+1


----------



## orland

Ян ответил, что обычно они задумывются над переносом локального форума не главную страницу, когда в нем около 500000 сообщений. Но сейчас эта страница становится очень длинной и они хотят подумать как им ее реформировать. Поэтому к даномау вопросу можно будет венуться через несколько месяцев.


----------



## **RS**

Просьба подкорректировать названия веток в связи с прогрессом строительства:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1469869 --->> *2013 U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1187235 --->> *T/O*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1161825 --->> * 
Руднево | 3x17 fl | 3x65 m | 2x10 fl | 4x5 fl | 2016 U/C*

А тут названия веток чуть изменить - для удобства...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1352939 --->> * 
Кристалл - 24 WaterFront | 12 fl | 44m | 9 fl | 31m | 2013 U/C *

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1103389 --->> * 
Crystall Beach Resort - 2-4a WaterFront | 12 fl | 43m | 13 fl | 45m | 18 fl | 102m | 2012 U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1294549 --->> * 
The Atrium - 38 WaterFront | 10 fl | 40 m | 2012 U/C*

Заранее благодарен:cheers2:


----------



## **RS**

^^Cегодня стало известно, что проект http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1469869 будет называться Arowana Dragon, просьба назвать ветку *Arowana Dragon - 10 WaterFront | 20 fl | 81m | 19 fl | 77m | 2013 U/C*

и плюс это забыли:


**RS** said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1187235 --->> *T/O*


Спасибо)


----------



## indefinite

прошу видалити пости 691-698 включно
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=88250886#post88250886


----------



## orland

удалены


----------



## indefinite

Дякую.


----------



## Tushkan

Прохання до модераторів у львівській гілці об'єднати теми "Євробаскет-2015" та "Олімпійська надія-2022" у одну - "Спортивна інфраструктура".


----------



## **RS**

Внесите коррективы, пожалуйста 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1187187 --->> *2011 COMPLETED*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1241031 --->> *Вершина Успеха | 18 fl | 74m | 2012 T/O*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1222955 --->> *2012 COMPLETED*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1352939 --->> *Кристалл - 24 WaterFront | 13 fl | 44m | 9 fl | 31m | 2013 U/C*


----------



## Skysteel

хорватский форум









и сербский(называется не в чем себе не отказывай)


----------



## USSR-UA

*Прошу перенести в іншу тему...* 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=828154&page=7

Тут з однієї сторони видно 32 поверхи і близько 110 метрів...тож можна перенести у висотне будівництво Києва...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=850082&page=4

А тут з технічними теж 30 поверхів, і Hawk писав що там поверхи більше 3 метрів у висоту, тож 100 є...


----------



## Tushkan

Skysteel said:


> хорватский форум
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> и сербский(называется не в чем себе не отказывай)


Це як з єгипетськими пірамідами - кожна наступна має бути більша за попередню)


----------



## **RS**

Дикие логотипы, в смысле размеров, неужели нельзя сделать аккуратный, где-то 80х80px... hno:


----------



## V_Power

Нова схема маршруток Вінниці
MikeGurey 
Вінницька гілка...видаліть цей непотріб будь ласка...адже є тема про громадський транспорт


----------



## indefinite

Прохання видалити пости 98, 99 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=88993500#post88993500


----------



## smoll

Прошу поміняти тему Khmelnytskyi | Хмельницький | ТРЦ, ТЦ і БЦ http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1449249 на Khmelnytskyi | Хмельницький | Комерційні об'єкти | Business objects


----------



## Tushkan

Прохання видалити цей пост, як такий, що не відповідає темі обговорення та засмічує її. Дякую.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=89098764&postcount=6441


----------



## El Barto VL

Перенесіть, будь ласка, пости з 9505в цей тред.


----------



## Ostap19

Коли вже Хмельницькому і Маріуполю виділять окремі сабфоруми?


----------



## VelesHomais

Хто з модераторів видалив мою відповідь на запитання Флатрона з приводу архітектури храму у гілці _St.Petersburg | Санкт-Петербург_ (Закордон)?


----------



## indefinite

Ostap19 said:


> Коли вже Хмельницькому і Маріуполю виділять окремі сабфоруми?


також цікавить відповідь на це питання.
хтось із представників адміністраторів декілька місяців назад обмовився і сказав, що раніше весни це питання не буде виноситись на вирішення.
саме час...


----------



## Rainymuz

Стандартизуйте, будь ласка, назву цього новоствореного треду
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1494924


----------



## Ostap19

Видаліть, будь ласка, даблпост: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=231603&page=39


----------



## Tushkan

Ostap19 said:


> Видаліть, будь ласка, даблпост: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=231603&page=39


Зроблено.


----------



## Ostap19

Дякую)


----------



## Ostap19

Перенесіть, будь ласка, цей пост http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=89319144&postcount=1421 сюди http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1448849&page=6

Дякую.


----------



## Zanuda

Ostap19 said:


> Коли вже Хмельницькому і Маріуполю виділять окремі сабфоруми?





indefinite said:


> також цікавить відповідь на це питання.
> хтось із представників адміністраторів декілька місяців назад обмовився і сказав, що раніше весни це питання не буде виноситись на вирішення.
> саме час...


 Все нормально....
1. Обіцяли раніше весни не розглядати... і не розглядали...:lol:
2. Ніхто не казав що розглядати будуть не раніше ціеї весни, попереду ще багато цікавих і насичених років...:banana:
3. Будуть розглядати... ніхто тобі саубфорум не обіцяв...


----------



## Harisson

Весна пришла, пора делать сабфорумы для Хмельницкого и Мариуполя


----------



## kizer

мне одому кажется, что этот тред можно поставить в статус COMPLETE?


----------



## orland

Еще нет. Когда сделают полосу, перроны, да и сам терминал еще не открыт.


----------



## [email protected]

Прохання до модераторів перенести цю тему сюди
Дякую


----------



## orland

Сделано


----------



## Harisson

> Весна пришла, пора делать сабфорумы для Хмельницкого и Мариуполя


*Модераторы, ау*


----------



## orland

Пока некому этими вопросами заниматься


----------



## **RS**

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1352939 --->> *Кристалл - 24 WaterFront | 13 fl | 44m | 10 fl | 34m | 2013 U/C*


----------



## tsvyatt

Прошу поставити всі теми по Чернівцях в один розділ : *Chernivtsi | Чернівці *
тут http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2373


----------



## Rainymuz

Простий такий хлопець  Тут люди роками чекають на власний розділ, а Чернівцям просто сходу, після прохання виділять.


----------



## smoll

Harisson said:


> Весна пришла, пора делать сабфорумы для Хмельницкого и Мариуполя


пора, приєднуюсь до прохання дати нам сабфорум


----------



## seeroman

del


----------



## zt-gregori

seeroman said:


> Пора перевести годинник на годину вперед


??? :nuts:


----------



## **RS**

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1106443 -->> *Carbon/VipClass - 35 TriSquare Boulevard | 6x10 fl | 2012 T/O*


----------



## Ostap19

Перенесіть цей пост http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90207658&postcount=1504 сюди http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1449249&page=7


----------



## orland

Сделано.


----------



## Ostap19

Дякую.


----------



## _Hawk_

За це треба випити:cheers:


----------



## orland

:cheers:


----------



## SashOk

:dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Harisson

Добились своего :cheers:


----------



## El Barto VL

Я спочатку аж розгубився. :lol:
Підіймаю цей келих соку за покращення™ будівництва. :cheers:


----------



## Ostap19

Нарешті! :cheers2:


----------



## Che7779

Круто, чо epper:


----------



## Bandera

:cheers:


----------



## **RS**

kay:


----------



## USSR-UA

поперейменовуйте будь-ласка назви гілок українською, бо тепер нас всі бачать, а ми єдині хто своєї мови цураються...


----------



## IllyaDe

Поздоровляю усіх з переїздом!
Аж незвично, тепер так мало лінків зверху :cheers:


----------



## asotUA

А думаю що таке коли питаюсь зайти на Євроскрейперс і не бачу України. Поздоровляю!:cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

Welcome to the big boy's club, brothers :cheers:


----------



## not reregistered

до речі так, треба зробити якийсь єдиний стандарт для назви тредів
назва укр|in english|русский (якщо треба)
бо в нас деякі взагалі не дублюються навіть


----------



## asotUA

Російська тут нідочого, це не є 2га офіційна мова держави навіть якщо її добре знають і володіють.


----------



## USSR-UA

asotUA said:


> Російська тут нідочого, це не є 2га офіційна мова держави навіть якщо її добре знають і володіють.


тим паче росіяни розуміють українську, навіть для них писати російською не обов'язково...


----------



## Jasse James

Ну нифига ж себе, а я как дурак минут пять пытался нас в евроскейперах найти, не мог понять в чем дело)) Растем):cheers:


----------



## kizer

Jasse James said:


> Ну нифига ж себе, а я как дурак минут пять пытался нас в евроскейперах найти, не мог понять в чем дело)) Растем):cheers:


аналогично) уж было проскользнула мысль, которая ужаснула - тред закрыли, но потом когда увидел на главной, аж гордость за наш тред проняла!)))


----------



## wombato

А что на главной делает Франция с ее 260 тыс. постами?! 
Убрать ее нахрен в Local discussions!!! )))


----------



## vladygark

Congrats to Ukraine forum members from SRB! Ура! :cheers1:


----------



## Askold

Мої вітання! 

P.S. Vladygark - thanks man!


----------



## Singidunum

So even more Cyrillics on the main page. Now we need to lobby to get Bulgarians there too


----------



## Harisson

Singidunum said:


> So even more Cyrillics on the main page. Now we need to lobby to get Bulgarians there too


Long time they will have to wait (500k posts)


----------



## Harisson

*Singidunum*, interesting, why the French forum is located on the main page?


----------



## Singidunum

Pour des raisons historiques


----------



## Harisson

Кстати, уже конец апреля, *а сабфорумов для Хмельницкого и Мариуполя все еще нет* :sleepy:


----------



## Che7779

Да да, давайте сабфорум для Проскурова


----------



## indefinite

Che7779 said:


> Да да, давайте сабфорум для Проскурова


:bow::yes:


----------



## USSR-UA

ось таке мені ні з того ні з сього написав soloveich, прошу модераторів відреагувати...



soloveich said:


> Ты пособник нацизма! Ты освободился от коммунизма на халяву! Ты как всегда своровал примазался к достижениям СССР! У тебя всего три гордости: 2 кличко и 1 Шевченко!
> 
> Ты украинец!
> 
> :troll: :cheers:


----------



## Tushkan

А чого раптом він тобі таке написав?


----------



## Vovkulaka

^^Ну є ж шизофреніки на світі. Їх, модетаторам, потрібно лікувати!


----------



## Tushkan

Так треба тиснути Report post.


----------



## **RS**

Подкорректируйте, плиз 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1485198 --->> *U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1485202 --->> *U/C*


----------



## USSR-UA

Tushkan said:


> А чого раптом він тобі таке написав?


Я відео запостив, хоча воно зовсім не провокаційне, навіть для росіян...


----------



## JloKyM

Singidunum said:


> So even more Cyrillics on the main page. Now we need to lobby to get Bulgarians there too













:lol:


----------



## melv

Пора би вже Хмельницькому дати власний розділ. Люди є, гілки є, проекти є. Все по закону


----------



## Ostap19

Прошу перенести пости з 1551 http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1049705&page=78 сюди:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1454397&page=9


----------



## orland

перенесены


----------



## kizer

ооо, Хмельницкий в сабфоруме! поздравляю!)

и Севас? и Мариуполь? или они уже были там?)


----------



## Tushkan

Хмельницький, Маріуполь - вітаю з новосіллям)) Ось і прийшла ваша весна)))


----------



## Tushkan

kizer said:


> ооо, Хмельницкий в сабфоруме! поздравляю!)
> 
> и Севас? и Мариуполь? или они уже были там?)


Севас вже давно мав свій сабфорум)


----------



## Rainymuz

Розвивається Український форум, вітання Хмельницькому і Маріуполю!


----------



## **RS**

Поздравляю Хмельницкий и Мариуполь!
А Севастополь свою ветку с 2010-го имеет.


----------



## kizer

**RS** said:


> Поздравляю Хмельницкий и Мариуполь!
> А Севастополь свою ветку с 2010-го имеет.


а ну тогда сорри, недоглядел)


----------



## indefinite

дякую за вітання, і салют Маріуполю:cheers:


----------



## zt-gregori

оо..поздравляю соседей!


----------



## Ostap19

Дякуємо за сабфоруми! :cheers: ... і за привітання!


----------



## Ostap19

Прошу додати до *Grand Palace|3x16 fl|55m* => *Grand Palace|3x16-18 fl|55m|2013* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1510823


----------



## Tushkan

Зроблено)


----------



## Ostap19

^^ Дякую)


----------



## Rainymuz

^^ Плюсую! А то іноді доводиться картинку відповідну вставляти в повідомлення :nuts:


----------



## orland

Есть такой:cripes:
По смыслу вроде подходит.


----------



## Rainymuz

Не зовсім. Фейспалм специфічніше, ось хоча б такий


----------



## Ostap19

Видаліть, будь ласка, цей пост http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=91125986&postcount=1561


----------



## TRANCER_Kh

один вопрос! и если можно ответ в ЛС. почему трутся сообщения? в данном случае речь идет о сообщениях в теме об ОСК Металлист. можно услышать ответ?


----------



## Vik55

Прошу перенести розділ *Малюємо банери для сходу України* до гілки Маріуполя, змінивши назву на *Банери Маріуполя* бо там немає інших банерів окрім банерів нашого міста. Наповнення не відповідає дійсності...


----------



## Pavlo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1378507&page=24

Якісь тролі розвелись


----------



## Ostap19

Прошу перенести цей пост http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=91417642&postcount=1596 сюди http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1449249&page=8 і видалити 2 останні пости.
Дякую.


----------



## orland

fixed


----------



## **RS**

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1231469 --->> *Sun City | 39x10 fl | 39x30m | 2014 U/C*


----------



## Мохнатое Пельме

А кто решил "спрятать" несколько разделов так что их не видно, пока не залогинишься????


----------



## Mr.Shaker

А чого закрили "парламенські вибори в Україні?"


----------



## artemka

баны и бриги публично не обсуждаются, если сами забаненные считают несправедливым наказание, то могут жаловаться старшим администраторам


----------



## USSR-UA

Mr.Shaker said:


> А чого закрили "парламенські вибори в Україні?"


володька з деніской буянили там


----------



## [email protected]

artemka said:


> баны и бриги публично не обсуждаются, если сами забаненные считают несправедливым наказание, то могут жаловаться старшим администраторам


Угу, превратите еще наш форум в тоталитарную секту. Почему нельзя узнать, спросить? Это запрещено - интересоваться чем-то? Или выходит за рамки правил? Мы ж не революцию тут устраиваем.


----------



## Tushkan

До речі я не розумію - чому не можна зробити тему "Хто за що забанений?". Не думаю, що це б зашкодило форуму.


----------



## kizer

Tushkan said:


> До речі я не розумію - чому не можна зробити тему "Хто за що забанений?". Не думаю, що це б зашкодило форуму.


слушна думка!


----------



## [email protected]

Саша, плюсую! Потому, что иногда важно и нужно знать, кого и за что - а вдруг ты сам подобное делаешь.


----------



## Tushkan

> b) Creating a thread about a banned member and moderator bashing is not allowed. Such threads will be deleted on sight and recreating a second thread will get you brigged.


По-моему здесь идет речь о случае, когда банят какого-то Васю и он регистрируется по-новой и создает тему "почему меня забанили?". Понятно, что если каждый забаненный будет создавать такую тему - это будет бардак. 
А мы ведем речь о создании специальной темы для информирования общественности, чтобы не выходило, что "отряд не заметил потери бойца". Если баны и бриги по делу, то в чем проблема? Чего таиться и скрываться?


----------



## ВАЛЄРА СИХІВСЬК

Можна зробити як в російському сабфорумі - баннед, бриггед кто и почему


----------



## USSR-UA

а ще додати правило про українофобію, ато виходить бажати зникнення українській мові в нас є звичайним ділом...


----------



## Che7779

USSR-UA said:


> а ще додати правило про українофобію, ато виходить бажати зникнення українській мові в нас є звичайним ділом...


Тогда надо забанить значительную часть пользователей с юго-востока. Как пример тот же Дениска, за своё украинофобство он давно уже должен был быть в бане.


----------



## Vovkulaka

^^Та так і треба з Денискою! Якщо його забанять за українофобію, нехай мене банять за російофобію!


----------



## Мохнатое Пельме

Поддерживаю идею с созданием такого трэда! *Чтобы "незнание законов не освобождает от ответственности" не превращалось в "отсутствие законов не освобождает от ответственности"*

Из всех модеров меня больше всего Орланд "любит" - 2 строгих выговора. У остальных по одному. От Хока только ноль 0_о Плюс один от азербайджанского. Как так вышло - ума не приложу!)))


----------



## ZeiN

знаете, вот я сижу на форуме с 2007-го, много конечно не пишу, но имею свое мнение, иногда тоже с оттенком сильной нелюбви к власти, северному соседу или неадекватным форумчанам, но почему-то так сложилось что никаких проблем с замечаниями/выговорами или бригами у меня не было. Может в конце-то концов дело не в модераторах, а в том сраче который здесь разводят псевдопатриоты/укаринофобы/руссофобы/прочие?

ведите себя в рамках, высказывайте свою ненависть в личке и на разводите срача и все будет тип-топ.


----------



## USSR-UA

ZeiN said:


> знаете, вот я сижу на форуме с 2007-го, много конечно не пишу, но имею свое мнение, иногда тоже с оттенком сильной нелюбви к власти, северному соседу или неадекватным форумчанам, но почему-то так сложилось что никаких проблем с замечаниями/выговорами или бригами у меня не было. Может в конце-то концов дело не в модераторах, а в том сраче который здесь разводят псевдопатриоты/укаринофобы/руссофобы/прочие?
> 
> ведите себя в рамках, высказывайте свою ненависть в личке и на разводите срача и все будет тип-топ.


всі срачі починаються через "рашен імперіаліст"


----------



## [email protected]

Стрелки переводить еще хуже. Действительно, не стоит уподобляться.

Но общая ветка о бригнутых/забаненных - разумно и нормально. Правда есть риск эту ветку захламить всяким флудом и флеймом..


----------



## Мохнатое Пельме

^^ у нас есть аж ЧЕТЫРЕ министра внутренних дел. просто эту ветку они будут почаще просматривать...


----------



## ВАЛЄРА СИХІВСЬК

Тут можливо зробити ренейм?
Мені зажувало останні два символа, ИЙ можна додати? Чи тут строго 15 символів ліміт?


----------



## Tushkan

ВАЛЄРА СИХІВСЬК;92821437 said:


> Тут можливо зробити ренейм?


Неможливо. Хіба писати до старших адмінів, що ти хочеш перереєструватися під новим ніком, щоб вони ліквідували старий.


----------



## Мохнатое Пельме

ВАЛЄРА СИХІВСЬК;92821437 said:


> Тут можливо зробити ренейм?
> Мені зажувало останні два символа, ИЙ можна додати? Чи тут строго 15 символів ліміт?


як я вас розумiю:lol::cheers:


----------



## [email protected]

Зато ты навсегда будешь Пельме! А это еще круче)


----------



## Tushkan

Мохнатое Пельме;92822936 said:


> як я вас розумiю:lol::cheers:


А как было задомано, кстати? Мохнатое Пельме*шко*?))


----------



## [email protected]

Пельме, смени что ли аватку, а то всегда стремался этого мужика, говорящего - "Поцелуй меня в пачку добровольно, а то завставлю!"


----------



## Мохнатое Пельме

Tushkan said:


> А как было задомано, кстати? Мохнатое Пельме*шко*?))


Угумсь У меня потом из-за этого неприятности с логином были: я вводил имя полностью, и меня не пускало, уже думал перерегаться, как вспомнил...:lol:



[email protected] said:


> Зато ты навсегда будешь Пельме! А это еще круче)


Ну а шо ж делать! Уже так и буду, привык типа, уже даже нравится:|



[email protected] said:


> Пельме, смени что ли аватку, а то всегда стремался этого мужика, говорящего - "Поцелуй меня в пачку добровольно, а то завставлю!"


Неужели такая страшная??? По-моему, больше юморная:cheers:


----------



## **RS**

Модеры, будьте добры:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1517808 --->> *U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1288255 --->> *T/O*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1187235 --->> *COMPLETED*


----------



## orland

ОК


----------



## IllyaDe

что с форумом весь день твориться?


----------



## Che7779

IllyaDe said:


> что с форумом весь день твориться?


Наверное ддосят.


----------



## asparagus91

а нафига его ддосить? кто-то за бан мстит?


----------



## ZeiN

потому что это один из крупнейших мировых форумов.

Справа внизу


----------



## IllyaDe

прикольная карта


----------



## [email protected]

Ув. модераторы, есть ли какая-то форма ходатайств, или не знаю как это называется точно. Очень хотелось бы, чтоб Денису дали последний шанс, без него форум не так колоритен. Да и жаль, старожил как-никак, активный, всегда на слетах участвовал. Могу поручиться, что он флейм/флуд допускать не будет. Если есть такая возможность - его восстановления - было бы очень хорошо. Потому что нам всем в днепропетровской ветке его не хватает. Спасибо.


----------



## kizer

[email protected] said:


> Ув. модераторы, есть ли какая-то форма ходатайств, или не знаю как это называется точно. Очень хотелось бы, чтоб Денису дали последний шанс, без него форум не так колоритен. Да и жаль, старожил как-никак, активный, всегда на слетах участвовал. Могу поручиться, что он флейм/флуд допускать не будет. Если есть такая возможность - его восстановления - было бы очень хорошо. Потому что нам всем в днепропетровской ветке его не хватает. Спасибо.


*
[email protected]*

ох, опасное это дело поручительство))))))


----------



## Пятница

Привет всем, я сейчас тоже общаюсь с Денисом вконтакте, вобщем не знаю какая хренотень произошла там, вроде как по политическим мотивам, якобы он наклеил герб екатеринослава на имперский флаг, я в эти политические разборки не влажу, и прав он или не прав тоже судить не берусь.
Лично ко мне модераторы всегда хорошо относились, да, получал баны, на неделю-две, ну месяц максимум, каюсь, был не прав:nuts: но пожизненный, за какую-то как по мне глупость, ну реально бред (мне кажется, тут прослеживается какая-то личная неприязнь модератора к Денису, кстати, не плохо бы узнать, кто забанил).

Вобщем хочу заметить, форум прежде всего архитектурный, и то, что тут допустили политический срач - прежде всего вина модераторов, зная, во что может превратиться дискуссия по данной тематике (обычно она превращается в политический срач уже с первой страницы), такие темы недопустимо создавать впринципе, тем более на таком специализированном архитектурном форуме, и если тема действительно превратилась в срач, который не остановить - зачем делать жертвами полит. разборок обычных пользователей (в последствии баня их), почему просто не удалить раковую опухоль, тобишь саму тему? Форум прежде всего архитектурный, причем тут политика? Если тема (автомобильная/юмор/политика) не может мирно прижиться впринципе - зачем вообще допускать ее создание на этом форуме, имеющий узкий круг интересов?

Мне Денис напоминает участника каких-нибудь уличных погромов, когда он по сути является жертвой, пушечным мясом, за которыми всегда есть кто-то сверху... просто на этот раз его поймали мусора^^ ну или лисицу, которую выпускают в закрытом участке, чтобы тренировать своих собак.

Короче, последнее слово. Дениска прежде всего является частью нашей большой Днепропетровской семьи, более того, знаком с ним лично, а еще более того, на форуме нет наверное такого человека, как Дениска, который был бы знаком с таким количеством пользователей напрямую (и не только с Днепра), т.к. его инициатива встреч среди участников форума никтогда не оставалась незамеченной, к тому-же ему удается собрать чатовку не только из Днепропетровской секции, но и со всей Украины!!!!:banana: Вобщем верните Дениску!!!:bleep: Если честно, у самого пропадает желание общаться на этом форуме, зная, что подобное может произойти и с тобой...hno: быть может поэтому я иногда не очень стесняюсь в своих выражениях, зная, что рано или поздно меня постигнет судьба Дениски, вопрос только когда....


----------



## Пятница

И в конце концов, это наша украинская ветка, как можно было допустить подобное отношение к своим же пользователям (читай подопечным)...

помню меня однажды забанил модер в московской секции, я сразу понял, что к чему, но тут... стыдно вобщем.


----------



## ВАЛЄРА СИХІВСЬК

Пятница;92941213 said:


> Мне Денис напоминает участника каких-нибудь уличных погромов, когда он по сути является жертвой, пушечным мясом, за которыми всегда есть кто-то сверху... просто на этот раз его поймали мусора^^ ну или лисицу, которую выпускают в закрытом участке, чтобы тренировать своих собак.


Він без якихось причин, ніхто йому нічого не писав і не провокував, запостив це відео в тред новин
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lYExNFhw6E&feature=player_embedded
при тому що перед тим за подібні вислови вже отримав пару тижнів бану


----------



## Пятница

ВАЛЄРА СИХІВСЬК;92941692 said:


> Він без якихось причин, ніхто йому нічого не писав і не провокував, запостив це відео в тред новин
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lYExNFhw6E&feature=player_embedded
> при тому що перед тим за подібні вислови вже отримав пару тижнів бану


видео поклацал, не понимаю нихрена в этом, быть может в нем действительно было что-то ужасное... быть может он был и не прав, запостив его в тему новостей (получается новостную тему превратили в политическую...).

я его противоправные действия ни в коем случае не поддерживаю (я тоже против всяких невтемщиков), возможно он действительно заслужил бан (тем более предупредительный уже был), вопрос в другом... разве это видео является поводом для пожизненного бана? в таком случае, на этом форуме цензура похлеще ютубовской.


----------



## bets

Я тоже присоединяюсь к просьбе об амнистии Дениса!

Он себя, кстате, всегда ведёт корректно.


----------



## Ostap19

Пятница;92941983 said:


> видео поклацал, не понимаю нихрена в этом, быть может в нем действительно было что-то ужасное... быть может он был и не прав, запостив его в тему новостей (получается новостную тему превратили в политическую...).
> 
> возможно он действительно заслужил бан (тем более предупредительный уже был), вопрос в другом... разве это видео является поводом для пожизненного бана?


Ну воно вже порушує кілька правил:


> 01. Образи в грубій форми, приниження та погрози стосовно інших членів не допускаються.
> 03. Підбурювання до ненависті або насильства заборонене.
> 06. Пишіть в відповідний форум. Тривалий постінг в неправильному форумі або темі буде вважатися спамом.
> 07. Ми не маємо і не будемо миритися з екстремістською літературою будь-якого характеру від будь-якої групи.
> 08. Ви несете відповідальність за те, що ви говорите та розміщуєте


----------



## Пятница

bets said:


> Он себя, кстате, всегда ведёт корректно.


+1
Никогда не замечал за ним срача, тем более политического, не знаю, что произошло с ним в этот разhno: возможно стресс, депрессия, а может бухой был))

ну реально, пожизненный это уже слишком я считаю.



Ostap19 said:


> Ну воно вже порушує кілька правил:


впринципе бан тут есть, но не пожизненный же, или я чего-то не понимаю в судебной системе форума (если таковая имеется)?

и я не думаю, что он каждый день грешил в той ветке, крайним шагом которого являлось пожизненное лишение свободы.


----------



## Ostap19

Пятница;92941983 said:


> я его противоправные действия ни в коем случае не поддерживаю (я тоже против всяких невтемщиков), возможно он действительно заслужил бан (*тем более предупредительный уже был*), вопрос в другом... разве это видео является поводом для пожизненного бана? в таком случае, на этом форуме цензура похлеще ютубовской.


Ось ти сам назвав причину.


----------



## funny

Оправдывать Дениса не буду,он виноват.Но если говорить в целом,то человек действительно активный форумер,сторожила Днепропетровской ветки.Всегда сообщал новости,выкладывал свежие фото...Надеюсь дадите ему шанс.


----------



## Пятница

Ostap19 said:


> Ось ти сам назвав причину.


а что, сразу после предупредительного идет пожизненный?

у меня знаешь, сколько банов было, я по идее уже давно должен был быть закопан, но сейчас слава Б-гу с вами, и по себе знаю, что когда тебе дают шанс - ты невольно начинаешь исправляться, и начинаешь уважать прежде всего окружающих, потому что ты чувствуешь человеческое отношение к тебе, но когда тебя тупо смывают в унитаз как говно и банят навеки вечные как будто ты не свой и никогда своим не был, и все то хорошее, которое ты сделал этому форуму стирается в один миг (а это хорошее во много-много раз превосходит все то плохое, за что тебя забанили)... не знаю, если бы меня забанили пожизненно - смог бы ли я вернуться на форум даже если бы меня помиловали.


----------



## [email protected]@V

Я за то,что бы дали второй шанс Денису,вез него Днепропетровская ветка ничто!!! Я надеюсь,что администрация форума прислушается к нашим словам!


----------



## USSR-UA

[email protected]@V said:


> Я за то,что бы дали второй шанс Денису,вез него Днепропетровская ветка ничто!!! Я надеюсь,что администрация форума прислушается к нашим словам!


В час коли прийняли закон про мову це зовсім недоречно...


----------



## Пятница

USSR-UA said:


> В час коли прийняли закон про мову це зовсім недоречно...


вот скажи, зачем ты сейчас начинаешь?


----------



## Rainymuz

Правила мають бути єдині для всіх. Дєніску попереджали 100500 разів, але він, певно, відчув себе тут пупом землі. Якби порушення його були одиничними, - ще можна зрозуміти. Але ж він *свідомо* весь час провокував політичні срачі. Сам. Не у відповідь комусь, а сам їх починав. Це найбільш злісне з усіх можливих порушень на будь-якому форумі. Тримати таких людей в спільноті - собі дорожче. Тим більше, він вже перейшов всі межі. Мріяти про імперію - його право. А відкрито принижувати і зневажати людей за ознакою політичних, національних тощо поглядів - зась! 

Я все розумію, але ви, захисники цього троля, чи не попухли? Якщо "дати другий шанс Денису", то чому за такою логікою не дати другий шанс ПТААГ-у, Сабонісу, Паблітісімо Максімо і ще купі забанених користувачів? 

Виведення Дениски з бану буде означати вибірковість правосуддя і наявність "недоторканих". А такого допускати не можна, бо вседозволеність породжує анархію. Думаю, модератори це і без мене чудово розуміють.


----------



## USSR-UA

Пятница;92943328 said:


> вот скажи, зачем ты сейчас начинаешь?


я просто впевнений, що якщо він зараз повернеться то продовжить насміхатися з української мови, а тепер ще й привід є...


----------



## Пятница

Rainymuz said:


> Правила мають бути єдині для всіх. Дєніску попереджали 100500 разів, але він, певно, відчув себе тут пупом землі. Якби порушення його були одиничними, - ще можна зрозуміти. Але ж він *свідомо* весь час провокував політичні срачі. Сам. Не у відповідь комусь, а сам їх починав. Це найбільш злісне з усіх можливих порушень на будь-якому форумі. Тримати таких людей в спільноті - собі дорожче. Тим більше, він вже перейшов всі межі. Мріяти про імперію - його право. А відкрито принижувати і зневажати людей за ознакою політичних, національних тощо поглядів - зась!
> 
> *Я все розумію, але ви, захисники цього троля, чи не попухли?* Якщо "дати другий шанс Денису", то чому за такою логікою не дати другий шанс ПТААГ-у, Сабонісу, Паблітісімо Максімо і ще купі забанених користувачів?
> 
> Виведення Дениски з бану буде означати вибірковість правосуддя і наявність "недоторканих". А такого допускати не можна, бо вседозволеність породжує анархію. Думаю, модератори це і без мене чудово розуміють.


Во-первых тон потише (касательно припухли, припух тут ты, упрекая наше право защищать нашего друга).

Во-вторых, лично я его защищаю не как тролля, а как хорошего человека, и возможно я не до конца понимаю всю серьезность его действий, но мне ничто не мешает защищать его прежде всего как человека, друга, и просто хорошего софорумчанина. Я общаюсь преимущественно в нашей, Днепропетровской ветке и могу сказать, что ни разу не видел от него политического говна, один лишь раз он просил поддержать герб Екатеринослава на голосовании герба города на сайте администрации города (и то, просил в личку).
Тогда нужно внедрить что-то типа локального бана, чтобы он не мог общаться в определенных темах, тут хоть разорвите его на части, смешайте с говном, заставьте проглотить гранату, но в нашей, Днепропетровской секции он нам нужен, без него секция будет уже не та. Зачем вы его отбираете у нас? Чем провинилась наша, Днепропетровская секция?


----------



## Пятница

USSR-UA said:


> я просто впевнений, що якщо він зараз повернеться то продовжить насміхатися з української мови, а тепер ще й привід є...


Когда вернется - другой уже разговор будет, но сейчас зачем начинать?
Я не удивлюсь, если он стал жертвой провокации с вашей стороны.


----------



## USSR-UA

Пятница;92944542 said:


> и могу сказать, что ни разу не видел от него политического говна


він майже в кожній темі Козацької ради, майже кожного дня показував свою українофобію...


----------



## USSR-UA

Пятница;92944591 said:


> Когда вернется - другой уже разговор будет, но сейчас зачем начинать?
> *Я не удивлюсь, если он стал жертвой провокации с вашей стороны.*


яка може бути провокація з нашого боку? він тупо приходив в козацьку раду і писав, що ми малороси і колись росія нас завоює, і всі будуть російською розмовляти...


----------



## Пятница

USSR-UA said:


> він майже в кожній темі Козацької ради, майже кожного дня показував свою українофобію...





USSR-UA said:


> яка може бути провокація з нашого боку? він тупо приходив в козацьку раду і писав, що ми малороси і колись росія нас завоює, і всі будуть російською розмовляти...


^^
та яж не отрицаю, я имел ввиду, что он был паинькой в нашей ветке, верните его к нам с подпиской о невыезде в другие разделы:lol:


----------



## USSR-UA

Пятница;92944875 said:


> ^^
> та яж не отрицаю, я имел ввиду, что он был паинькой в нашей ветке, верните его к нам с подпиской о невыезде в другие разделы:lol:


але це з не значить що в Дніпропетровській гілці йому можна поливати лайном все українське...


----------



## Rainymuz

Пятница;92944591 said:


> Я не удивлюсь, если он стал жертвой провокации с вашей стороны.


Ось ти захищаєш того, кого навіть не знаєш, виходить. 

Розказую конкретно за що його забанили.

Є тема Ukraine In The News. Там саме постилися просто новини, ніякого срачу не було і близько. Тут приходить Дєніска і постить відео, на яке вище було тут посилання. При чому, постить не просто так, а ще й характеризує це як "тверезий погляд зі сторони". Не полінуйся подивитися те відео повністю. А потім зайди в Правила форума і співстав їх з викладеним відео. Порушень буде на кілька пунктів *одразу.* І це не враховуючи постійної провокативної активності на форумі крім цього епізоду. Як би вам того не хотілося, як би ви не обожнювали троля Дєніску, але об'єктивно він забанений більш ніж справедливо, а правила форуму дійсні для *всіх*, незалежно від ймовірних позитивних дій користувача на форумі. Напрацював на бан - будь добрий відповідати по строгості. Хай ти навіть тут щодня апдейти з будівництв пости.

Ще раз кажу: чому тоді не повернути інших забанених? Якщо всіх повертати, то сам інститут бану втрачає сенс, не знаходиш? Денис сам винний, чого тепер кулаками махати?


----------



## Пятница

USSR-UA said:


> але це з не значить що в Дніпропетровській гілці йому можна поливати лайном все українське...


я же говорю, в нашей ветке я не замечал за ним подобного поведения. а во внешние политические, новостные темы практически не выхожу (черпаю новости напрямую с инета).



Rainymuz said:


> Ось ти захищаєш того, кого навіть не знаєш, виходить.
> 
> Розказую конкретно за що його забанили.
> 
> Є тема Ukraine In The News. Там саме постилися просто новини, ніякого срачу не було і близько. Тут приходить Дєніска і постить відео, на яке вище було тут посилання. При чому, постить не просто так, а ще й характеризує це як "тверезий погляд зі сторони". Не полінуйся подивитися те відео повністю. А потім зайди в Правила форума і співстав їх з викладеним відео. Порушень буде на кілька пунктів *одразу.* І це не враховуючи постійної провокативної активності на форумі крім цього епізоду. Як би вам того не хотілося, як би ви не обожнювали троля Дєніску, але об'єктивно він забанений більш ніж справедливо, а правила форуму дійсні для всіх.
> 
> Ще раз кажу: чому тоді не повернути інших забанених? Якщо всіх повертати, то сам інститут бану втрачає сенс, не знаходиш? Денис сам винний, чого тепер кулаками махати?


я уже написал, я защищаю его прежде всего как человека, друга и хорошего и полезного софорумчанина.
больше причин мне не нужно. 

мало кто знает, но в прошлом году в израиле я неделю просидел в иммиграционной тюрьме для нелегалов, мне тупо сказали, что моя студ. виза, по которой я обучался - ее вдруг ни с того, ни с сего закрыли раньше срока. я связался с колледжем, в котором обучался, мне ответили, что все нормально, мы тебе визу не закрывали, но они ничего не могли поделать... короче мне грозила депортация, если бы не один религиозный еврей, имеющий связи в мисрад-апним (МВД по нашему), пока я ожидал депортации (больше мне заняться было нечем, я тупо ничего не мог сделать), он наверху поднял такую шумиху.... короче меньше чем за неделю меня выпускают, и более того, как я понял, на меня после этого не было никого дела (т.к. это могло помешать последующим визитам в израиль, но после этого случая я летал, и все нормально, никто не прицепился за то, что я имел смутное прошлое), он постарался, чтобы это дело тупо удалили, будто никогда такого не было. возможно поэтому я и защищаю Дениску, потому что Тора в правосудии учит прежде всего смотреть на положительные стороны человека, к тому же Дениска еврей, и будь он трижды не прав, все-равно буду защищать его, наверное это у меня в крови. Иногда кажется, что когда уже все потеряно, один человек может сделать больше тысячи других людей, о чем свидетельствует мой случай выше. короче я живу принципом помоги сегодня если ты хочешь, чтобы завтра помогли тебе, никогда не знаешь, когда попадешь в ситуацию осуждаемого тобой человека.


----------



## Che7779

Он в бане ? Это прекрасно!


----------



## Пятница

короче пообщался с дениской вконтакте, реально кается, говорит больше не будет, ему бы хотя бы в нашей ветке днепра общаться...


----------



## Мохнатое Пельме

^^ а ты тут причём? Ты вообще дальше футботреда не выходишь, как тебя Моцарт задел??? 0_о

Если забанили Дениску, то и парочку троллей по ту сторону Днепра тоже не мешало бы.. Тем более что Дениска не тролль - он релаьно во всё это верит.


----------



## USSR-UA

artemka said:


> а я случайно за майдан проголосовал :wallbash:


:nono::dunno:


----------



## [email protected]

*USSR-UA*, ну если Майдан действительно не ахти какая выдающаяся площадь - так чего за него голосовать-то? 

Мне перед Олимпийским площадь гораздо больше нравится (возможно, из-за вида на стадион)


----------



## USSR-UA

Софіївська в комплексі з Михайлівською, на мій погляд взагалі шедевр!


----------



## IllyaDe

а кто именно решал, что эти площади должны принимать участие?


----------



## zt-gregori

IllyaDe said:


> а кто именно решал, что эти площади должны принимать участие?


в международке была создана ветка..куда каждый форумчанин мог подать свои варианты (3 площади, по одной из страны)


----------



## Мохнатое Пельме

Признаюсь честно - голосовал за Питер. В здравом уме и трезвой памяти


----------



## svlviv

прошу змінити назву теми Abkhazia http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1533063 на Грузія, Абхазія/ Georgia, Abkhazia


----------



## ВАЛЄРА СИХІВСЬК

+1
Україна офіційно не визнає самопроголошеної Абхазії, для нас це частина Грузії
тільки треба поміняти місцями: *Абхазія, Грузія* а не *Грузія, Абхазія*


----------



## artemka

господи, вот уже ж политотой засрали мозги себе
а названия тем Москва, Гонконг и Верхнесилезский промышленный район ни у кого не вызывают никаких претензий


----------



## Che7779

artemka said:


> господи, вот уже ж политотой засрали мозги себе
> а названия тем Москва, Гонконг и Верхнесилезский промышленный район ни у кого не вызывают никаких претензий


Неверно, Абхазия не мегаполис (Гонконг, Шанхай, Москва) и не промышленный район, или ты веришь, что Абхазия это независимое государство ? :lol:
Абхазия это грузинский Крым, и не надо какой то политики приплетать, только факты, Абхазия часть Грузии.


----------



## IllyaDe

серьезно, не страдайте фигней


----------



## Harisson

Пора уже наконец все ветки ниже *Перелік тем | List of topics* ‎распределить по форумам. А то висит куча снизу, нигде такого нету.

Например: *Євробаскет 2015 в Україні | Eurobasket 2015 in Ukraine* в форум *Спорт, культура, розваги*, *Аквапарки України | Aquaparks of Ukraine* в *Інфраструктура* и т.д. Другие в *Козацька Рада*.


----------



## Harisson

Модеры?


----------



## Tushkan

Да-да, займемся)


----------



## Harisson

Tushkan said:


> Да-да, займемся)


Шесть веток перенес, как же все остальные? 

Ленивые модеры :troll:


----------



## Tushkan

Harisson said:


> Шесть веток перенес, как же все остальные?
> 
> Ленивые модеры :troll:


Лиха беда начало))) По остальным не решил, куда переносить, а долго думать некогда было - у меня кроме этого другой более важной и срочной работы хватает)


----------



## [email protected]

Народ, простите за оффтоп, а чего тапки забанены?


----------



## Мохнатое Пельме

artemka said:


> тапки вступили в гавно и везде его растаптывали


На чём именно тапки оступились?


----------



## [email protected]

Да, хотелось бы знать.. Как-то грустно ибез него,и без Дениса.. НЕ хотелось бы, чтоб наш форум стал пресным и унылым


----------



## IllyaDe

займи место тапок


----------



## Паша

Если возможно добавить голосование в тему http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=94459618#post94459618 буду очень признателен. Заранее спасибо.


----------



## Krasnodar guy

В мене запитання до адміністрації. Підкажіть як можна змінити нік, бо вказане у ньому місто я не презентую.


----------



## Tushkan

Krasnodar guy said:


> В мене запитання до адміністрації. Підкажіть як можна змінити нік, бо вказане у ньому місто я не презентую.


Ніяк. Тільки реєструвати новий аккаунт.


----------



## Krasnodar guy

Tushkan said:


> Ніяк. Тільки реєструвати новий аккаунт.


Вітаю, побратиме! А чи дозволяють це правила, щоб потім в мене проблем не було...


----------



## Tushkan

Якщо попередиш заздалегідь про таку акцію - все буде ок. Старий аккаунт забаниться, будеш користуватися новим.


----------



## [email protected]

Народ, подскажите, где у нас тема по статистике форума?


----------



## Ostap19

[email protected] said:


> Народ, подскажите, где у нас тема по статистике форума?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=645878&page=13


----------



## [email protected]

Спасибо!


----------



## Ostap19

Прошу перейменувати гілку з *ЖК "Набережний квартал" |11fl| ‎* в *ЖК "Набережний квартал" | 10-14fl |* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1541726&page=2


----------



## Tushkan

Зроблено.


----------



## ValeryiPhil

А моє прохання можеш виконати?


----------



## Tushkan

Котре?


----------



## asparagus91

Как пользователь *MBA* уже с семью постами в бриге оказался?


----------



## Ostap19

В російській секції про кавказців сварився. Там на українських тредах майже завжди срач...


----------



## ValeryiPhil

Tushkan said:


> Котре?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1539407 - прошу додати назву треда англійською.


----------



## Tushkan

Запропонуй свій варіант перекладу.


----------



## ValeryiPhil

What do you think about Kyiv? Impressions of tourists
________________________________

Вибачаюсь, забув написати "do"


----------



## Tushkan

fixed


----------



## ValeryiPhil

можете підказати, чому в мене мова інтерфейсу стала іспанська?


----------



## ВАЛЄРА СИХІВСЬК

¿qué es este refrán estúpido ******?


----------



## zt-gregori

ValeryiPhil said:


> можете підказати, чому в мене мова інтерфейсу стала іспанська?


можно изменить внизу страницы


----------



## USSR-UA

в мене таке раз на місяць буває, тотальна іспанізація!


----------



## nostalgy

USSR-UA said:


> в мене таке раз на місяць буває, тотальна іспанізація!


В мене частенько таке буває


----------



## zt-gregori

nostalgy said:


> В мене частенько таке буває


за 2 года ни разу такого не было)


----------



## IllyaDe

за что DFAW'а?


----------



## USSR-UA

IllyaDe said:


> за что DFAW'а?


не вчасно, він якраз пообіцяв зробити фото для форума :lol:


----------



## artemka

:lol: он каждый день обещал вечером сделать какие-то фото или найти у себя дома секретные чертежи генплана


----------



## asparagus91

А что он сделал?


----------



## Levshev

много обманывал и не сдерживал обещания


----------



## asparagus91

А за это разве банят?


----------



## artemka

можно банить любого, кто мешает развитию форума


----------



## ValeryiPhil

дякую за підказки)


----------



## Rainymuz

Ого, DFAW-а сходу в бан, навіть не в бріг. А за що конкретно, якщо не секрет?


----------



## artemka

за флуд, брехню и агрессивное отношение к некоторым пользователям. всего он собрал 12







и 1


----------



## tov_tob

artemka said:


> всего он собрал 12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> и 1


И сколько из них активных и сколько поставлено гражданином [цензура] без достаточных оснований (тобишь в последствии анулированы)?


----------



## asparagus91

Прошу у назві цієї гілки поміняти місцями англійський і український варіант.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1543453


----------



## artemka

tov_tob said:


> в последствии анулированы?


красные карточки не аннулируются, а превращаются в пассивные и остаются на совести пользователя и учитываются, если встаёт вопрос о бане. активные карточки служат для брига


----------



## kizer

artemka said:


> красные карточки не аннулируются, а превращаются в пассивные и остаются на совести пользователя и учитываются, если встаёт вопрос о бане. активные карточки служат для брига


карточки? впервые о таком слышу)


----------



## Tushkan

asparagus91 said:


> Прошу у назві цієї гілки поміняти місцями англійський і український варіант.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1543453


Зроблено


----------



## asparagus91

Дякую!


----------



## orland

Сделано


----------



## indefinite

прошу перейменувати http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1100285
на *Транспорт та вулично-дорожня мережа*


----------



## DuBerMaN

Почему бы не сделать отдельно раздел Киевской Области в Столичной ветке? 

Например так сделано в Ленинградской и Московской области 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3463

_Вот собственно я писал об этом в этой ветке 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=307593&page=10_


----------



## **RS**

Переименуйте,пожалуйста  

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1106431 --->> *С100 Development (ex~Хризолит) | 2015 U/C*


----------



## USSR-UA

DuBerMaN said:


> Почему бы не сделать отдельно раздел Киевской Области в Столичной ветке?
> 
> Например так сделано в Ленинградской и Московской области
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3463
> 
> _Вот собственно я писал об этом в этой ветке
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=307593&page=10_


Тільки вже тоді в розділ Бровари треба кинути ще й всі інші броварські проекти, які виділені окремими гілками...


----------



## indefinite

прошу перенести пости з http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=96218069#post96218069
з номера 92 по 97 включно у http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1049705
дякую!


----------



## asparagus91

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1128309&page=25

Проект реалізовано, прошу поставити COMPLETED


----------



## Tushkan

asparagus91 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1128309&page=25
> 
> Проект реалізовано, прошу поставити COMPLETED


Поміняв


----------



## asparagus91

Tushkan said:


> Поміняв


Дякую!


----------



## **RS**

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1161825 --- десятиэтажек будет 4.


----------



## Alexx_Lviv

прохання додати назву ЖК в http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1114535 
ЖК "Золотий Горіх" вул.Бойківська,5 4х7fl + 3х3fl


----------



## Harisson

Перенесите:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1555002 
-->
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=325447&page=364


----------



## Пятница

Просиба сменить *World's Largest Jewish Community Center | 7-22 fl | 74.6 m | 2012 T/O* на *World's Largest Jewish Community Center | 7-22 fl | 74.6 m | 2012 Completed*

Спасибо.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=717000


----------



## Harisson

Почистите оффтоп:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=383003&page=1031


----------



## Harisson

Также оффтоп:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1319739&page=73


----------



## **RS**

Откорректируйте, пожалуйста
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1501517 --->> *T/O*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1547291 --->> *Olympic (ex~Circus Tower) | 37m | 12 fl | 2014 U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1408850 --->> *T/O*


----------



## orland

Сделано


----------



## **RS**

спасибо!


----------



## Ostap19

Прошу перейменувати тему *ЖК «Набережний квартал» | 5х11fl | U/C* в * 
ЖК «Набережний квартал» | 5х11fl | 2013 U/C* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1541726&page=7

І видалити 3 останні пости в цій темі. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=96905785#post96905785

Дякую.


----------



## artemka

ok


----------



## melv

IllyaDe said:


> зачем создавать такие сложные конструкции? Можно либо просто создать подфорумы в крупных городах где есть масса готовых проектов, либо создать общий куда все они будут скидываться. Ведь все равно там активность будет минимальная


правду пишешь, одного общего раздела хватит с головой. и не страшно, что все вперемешку, кто захочет, тот отсмотрит все, что ему интересно. во-вторых, это еще и возможность просмотреть много проектов, которые возможно не просматривал во время их строительства.


----------



## **RS**

Да,я тоже думаю,что так уместнее будет. В международке же не делят хайрайзы и супертоллы в архиве


----------



## Harisson

Модераторы, разберитесь с польским трололо:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=392721&page=230


----------



## [email protected]

Пропав десь тризуб з шапки форуму


----------



## kizer

[email protected] said:


> Пропав десь тризуб з шапки форуму


на месте


----------



## [email protected]

В мене теж вже з'явився


----------



## Harisson

Модераторы, ограничьте доступ к украинскому форуму пользователя Kapai. 

*Все* его новости - о том как плохо в Украине и как хорошо в России, провоцируя тем самым других участников форума. Уже всех достал.


----------



## Tushkan

Нет теперь такой технической возможности, к сожалению. Можно только банить полностью.


----------



## Harisson

Tushkan said:


> Нет теперь такой технической возможности, к сожалению. Можно только банить полностью.


Дайте тогда хотя бы ему предупреждение, ибо он своими "новостями" только провоцирует других пользователей.

P.S. А почему собственно убрали эту функцию? Ведь подобных юзеров становится все больше.


----------



## Rainymuz

Прохання стандартизувати назву цієї гілки, привівши до такого вигляду:
*Збройні Сили України | Defence talk*.
Нехай, напевно, буде не дослівний переклад на англійську, а просто загальне "Defence talk", як зараз.
Дякую.


----------



## Ostap19

З"явився черговий троль http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=410118&page=631 Прошу модерів прийняти міри.


----------



## melv

Може не треба, це ж може справді Тапки, з ним весело))


----------



## Ostap19

То були не Тапки) Я проти нього нічого не маю. Там один "клієнт" намалювався. Але це вже історія...


----------



## nostalgy

melv said:


> Може не треба, це ж може справді Тапки, з ним весело))


 Интересно, а модераторы в курсе что тапки вернулись ?


----------



## nostalgy

просьба к модераторам обратить внимание на пользователя под ником *Deniska!* это наверное забаненый в прошлом пользователь *тапочки* который уже успел отметится в ветке:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=97958200#post97958200
Или другой какой-то троль


----------



## Alexx_Lviv

Прохання забанити вчергове зареєстрованого троля
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=97959964&postcount=4635


----------



## nostalgy

прохання забанити троля *Deniska* 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=717000&page=159


----------



## Rainymuz

Rainymuz said:


> Прохання стандартизувати назву цієї гілки, привівши до такого вигляду:
> *Збройні Сили України | Defence talk*.
> Нехай, напевно, буде не дослівний переклад на англійську, а просто загальне "Defence talk", як зараз.
> Дякую.


Чому немає реакції?


----------



## melv

модери, витріть тут соплі, будь ласка 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=97997364#post97997364

і ще раз нагадую пропозицію, щодо контролю над величиною і змістом підписів.


----------



## ramanujann

Я так бачу що Андрійка знову забанили і постирали всі його пости...


----------



## Harisson

del


----------



## Harisson

Переименуйте может Криті спортивні комплекси в Україні в *Арени України | Ukrainian Arenas*.
Будет лаконичней.


----------



## artemka

арена - это площадка в цирке, так шо не переименуем, несмотря на моду добавлять сейчас к каждому дому пионэров -Arena в подражание _как у них_


----------



## Alexx_Lviv

^^^ Площадка в цирку це манеж.

Аре́на (лат. arena — пісок) — майданчик, на якому відбуваються події. В переносному значенні — поле діяльності, місце дії взагалі.

Тому твій аргумент не підходить.


----------



## melv

Ну так криті спорткомплекси і арени все ж таки відрізняється поняття. бо, скажімо, футбольні стадіони теж арени.


----------



## Harisson

artemka said:


> арена - это площадка в цирке, так шо не переименуем, несмотря на моду добавлять сейчас к каждому дому пионэров -Arena в подражание _как у них_


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arena

Тогда точнее - *Криті Арени | Indoor Arenas*


----------



## Skysteel

Вообще завязывайте переименовывать темы которые я начал,Чак этого бы не одобрил


----------



## indefinite

прошу видалити пости 2072 та 2073
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=98202747#post98202747


----------



## indefinite

дякую


----------



## Ostap19

З"явився троль. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=98301251#post98301251


----------



## **RS**

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1106473 --->> * 2012 COMPLETED*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1483162 --->> *Лазурный | 5x33m | 5x11 fl | 2013 U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1294549 --->> *COMPLETED*


----------



## asparagus91

Прошу весь диспут сприводу залізниці та дотацій звідси: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1227435&page=24 перенести сюди: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1104765

А також: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1080035 --> *2032 U/C*


----------



## melv

asparagus91 said:


> А також: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1080035 --> *2032 U/C*


та нє, може то все ж опечатка. може 2022-й. бо ж раніше на цьому ж сайті була інша інфа.


----------



## kizer

херасе 32 год)))


----------



## Alexx_Lviv

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=98475668&postcount=12803

Вбийте троля


----------



## GPP

Прошу замінити назву теми "Антирагуль" в Івано-Франківській гілці на назву "Антирагуль-ІФ"


----------



## V.BOBR

прошу изменить название темы в Днепропетровской ветке с ЖК на ул. Симферопольской | 18-24 fl | 2016 U/С на *ЖК «Панорама» | 18-23 fl | 2016 U/С*


----------



## orland

все сделано


----------



## V.BOBR

спасибо)


----------



## asparagus91

Ув. модераторы, прошу удалить этот тред: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=98874095#post98874095

Создателя не баньте, он просто новичок.


----------



## Ostap19

Прошу виправити назву треду: *ЖК «Набережний квартал» | 5х11fl | 2013 U/C *в *ЖК «Набережний квартал» | 12х11fl | 2013 U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=98874719#post98874719


----------



## Ostap19

^^ Дякую, що виправили, але з кодуванням проблемка *ÆÊ «Íàáåðåæíèé êâàðòàë» | 12õ11fl | 2013 U/C* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=98874719#post98874719


----------



## indefinite

ой,так. кодування:nuts:


----------



## indefinite

прошу підкоректувати http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1512656
на *ЖАК "Панорама на Виставці" | 16 fl | 55 m | 2014 U/C*


----------



## indefinite

дякую


----------



## Alexx_Lviv

Забаньте Пятніцу,це відверте ображання України і Українців. Козацька рада/новини Світу


----------



## G-Power

Ув. модераторы прошу переименовать ветку по Симферополюhttp://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1042679 (убрать Aqmescit)


----------



## Tushkan

G-Power said:


> Ув. модераторы прошу переименовать ветку по Симферополюhttp://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1042679 (убрать Aqmescit)


Потрудитесь назвать причину.


----------



## G-Power

Tushkan said:


> Потрудитесь назвать причину.


Ак-Мечеть - это средневековый город, предшественник Симферополя!
Распространённая ошибка, когда говорят, что по татарски Симферополь - Ак-мечеть!!!


----------



## V.BOBR

прошу подправить название темы в ветке Днепропетровска, с Будівництво доступного житла на житлово& на *Будівництво доступного житла на житловому масиві «Лівобережний-3»* , и с 
ЖК на ул. Исполкомовская, 22-24 | 18 fl | 2014 U/С ‎ на 
*ЖК на ул. Исполкомовская, 22-24 | 20 fl | 2014 U/С*
‎спасибо)


----------



## melv

Подскажите пожалуйста, в чем тема, что человек, зарегистрировавшись на форуме не может в него войти? такое было у многих, но уже не помню причин.


----------



## Tushkan

Забыл, какой пароль ввел при регистрации?)


----------



## zt-gregori

Фейс-контроль не прошли ))


----------



## orland

Может он не активировался? Напиши в личку имейл, с которого велась регистрация, и ник.


----------



## Harisson

Модераторы, перенесите ** ВОКЗАЛИ УКРАЇНИ ** в форум *Інфраструктура*


----------



## artemka

не перенесем, это тема об архитектуре зданий вокзалов. а то набегут транспортодрочеры и засрут обсуждениями графиков поездов и качества обслуживания


----------



## Harisson

Дык давайте тогда уж и аэропорты Украины туда же к вокзалам, будем и их архитектуру обговаривать... 

У ж/дрочеров есть Зализныця, не набегут.


----------



## Levshev

было бы справедливо


----------



## artemka

у современных аэропортов токо у львовского есть архитектура hno:, а старых мало


----------



## kizer

эээ, модеры, а кто грохнул тред про новости авиа? в разделе инфраструктура! я что-то её там не наблюдаю...


----------



## nostalgy

Виправив, тепер напевне все гаразд )))


----------



## artemka

Alexx_Lviv said:


> пробіли (пусті рядки) теж рахуються ?


логично что да, считаются


----------



## nostalgy

У меня в подписи нужно что-то менять или можно оставить так? Все одним шрифтом, только размер разный.


----------



## _Hawk_

nostalgy said:


> У меня в подписи нужно что-то менять или можно оставить так? Все одним шрифтом, только размер разный.



Краще взагалі все прибери, три отстані рядки взгалі рахуются як спам, бо ти без згоди адмінстарії форума рекламуєш комерційні організації.

Адміни помітят - забанять!


----------



## nostalgy

_Hawk_ said:


> Краще взагалі все прибери, три отстані рядки взгалі рахуются як спам, бо ти без згоди адмінстарії форума рекламуєш комерційні організації.
> 
> Адміни помітят - забанять!


Пасиб что подсказал  Уже все изменил


----------



## artemka

_Hawk_ said:


> три отстані рядки взгалі рахуются як спам, бо ти без згоди адмінстарії форума рекламуєш комерційні організації.


ШТ0?! какой спам, это просто ссылки на его сайты, он же не тулит их в сообщениях между делом, это подписи.



_Hawk_ said:


> Адміни помітят - забанять!


а шо, были случаи? у меня вон тоже коммерческий сайт SkyscraperPage, мне убрать?


----------



## Vovkulaka

Я так розумію весь кіпіш був із-за мого здоровенного підпису?!

Ну втиснув я його в правила, та все рівно вижав по максимуму


----------



## melv

оце пацан!


----------



## zt-gregori

что за новая графа появилась *Post Thanks / Like* ?


----------



## IllyaDe

в чем прикол?


> Thanks (Given): 0
> Thanks (Received): 0
> Likes (Given): 0
> Likes (Received): 0
> Dislikes (Given): 0
> Dislikes (Received): 0


----------



## f e l i x

походу можно будет оценивать пост, нравится, не нравится


----------



## melv

Забавно. Такой себе рейтинг юзера можно определять)) Хотя и надобности такой не вижу.
так а где лайки ставить???


----------



## kizer

фигасе) может теперь на основании лайков и дислайков будут выдвигаться автоматом бриги и баны?
модеры, поясните!


----------



## f e l i x

мне кажется будет просто ужас, особенно во флуд темах, может для форума как мирового это и интересно, но не у нас где сильные разногласия, восток и запад


----------



## melv

думаю, эту хрень уберут. сейчас определяют реакцию народа. как на крысках.))
сама по себе идея подсчета бредовая. я выкладу, например, детальный отчет по объекту - поставят пару лайков, напишу "Бандера - наш герой" - сразу с-десяток в секунду. 
Так что мы оцениваем?


----------



## f e l i x

я же говорю это не для наших макак, хотя вроде только лайки оставляют


----------



## nostalgy

Зачем такие сложности было все нормально и просто ))
Я что-то не допер как это работает????????????


----------



## zt-gregori

nostalgy said:


> Я что-то не допер как это работает????????????


пока никак )


----------



## **RS**

Бессмыслица какая-то...


----------



## IllyaDe

я против этих нововедений


----------



## nostalgy

_Hawk_ said:


> Тоже відключив.


*+1*


----------



## Tushkan

Їх можна відключити? Пішов шукати вимикач)


----------



## zt-gregori

я с вами )


----------



## melv

Подскажите, как это можно быстро произвести. А то пока не нашел


----------



## zt-gregori

melv said:


> Подскажите, как это можно быстро произвести. А то пока не нашел






ramanujann said:


> User Cp -> DBTech - Post Thanks -> Settings
> 
> Там можна відключити повідомленя про лайки.


----------



## indefinite

artemka said:


> так и владелец форума - голландец ██████



laten leven Nederland


----------



## melv

zt-gregori said:


>


лайкнул напоследок)))


----------



## Ostap19

теж скинув цей непотріб :cheers:


----------



## Rainymuz

І я вирубив цю бадягу. Цікаво те, що можливість оцінювати пости інших юзерів лишається, а це непогано. Щоб не писати повторювані 20 разів "дякую", можна просто поставити цей лайк. 
А от сповіщення про лайки і відображення Likes Received - нісенітниця, як на мене.


----------



## indefinite

> А от сповіщення про лайки і відображення Likes Received - нісенітниця, як на мене.


ось це дійсно "напрягає"


----------



## _Hawk_

Навіть після відключення лайків, сповіщення про лайки все одно буде приходити.


----------



## Rainymuz

Ну так я поставив галку в цьому пункті, так шо не мають вже приходити



> Turns off the notifications for button clicks generated by this mod.


----------



## _Hawk_

indefinite said:


> ось це дійсно "напрягає"


Так відключи сповіщення в тому ж меню.


----------



## _Hawk_

Rainymuz said:


> Ну так я поставив галку в цьому пункті, так шо не мають вже приходити


Вже відключив ))


----------



## Ostap19

А ну тепер лайніть хтось)


----------



## Ostap19

Тепер сповіщення не приходять :cheers:


----------



## nostalgy

А все таки эти лайки создали не малый движ на форуме :cheers: хоть и на время. Но и то приятно


----------



## Ostap19

Рух зробили не так лайки, як масштабні апдейти одразу в кількох містах)


----------



## Vovkulaka

Перекиньте, будь-ласка, з цієї гілки http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=405613&page=268 повідомлення 5343-5349 в цю http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1583087


----------



## orland

перенесли.


----------



## melv

это наш новый модер VelesHomais?


----------



## artemka

не знаю где он модер, но в нашей секции только 4 прежних осталось


----------



## Skysteel

Он модерирует секцию  Space, Science & Technology


----------



## orland

И общемировой Skybar
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=15


----------



## melv

Пора чистить "Демографічні показники" http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=99444273#post99444273


----------



## андрійко

Lussole це здається вже n-ий аккаунт одного забаненого харківського юзера.


----------



## Rainymuz

А я до речі так і подумав. Я просто вже інтуїтивно його впізнаю щоразу, але не став писати, бо ніби доказів нема, просто впевненість


----------



## Harisson

Почистите ветку:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=383003&page=1140


----------



## Harisson

Почистите футбольную ветку от срача, задолбало уже все это снова читать, дайте предупреждения россиянам чтобы не начинали снова провоцировать:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=383003&page=1140


----------



## KruEv

ОМГ, успокойся уже, чистильщик


----------



## Harisson

KruEv said:


> ОМГ, успокойся уже, чистильщик


Иди тогда сам разруливай, ибо футбольные срачи могут продолжатся вечно.


----------



## KruEv

Ой да насрать, это форум, это общение. Ты заебал ограничивать везде. Разговоры в футбольных тредах, что в рос. ветке, что у нас вполне адекватны.


----------



## Harisson

KruEv said:


> Ой да насрать, это форум, это общение. Ты заебал ограничивать везде. Разговоры в футбольных тредах, что в рос. ветке, что у нас вполне адекватны.


Я лично не хочу (как и думаю большинство), чтобы форум превращался в помойку, аналогичную росиянской. Тебя это устраивает, тогда пи*дуй к ним.


----------



## XAN_

Есть такой вопрос. Допустим у меня есть ссылка на статью, посвященную принципиальным аспектам организации общественного транспорта, важными для понимая жителями города. Но ранее при попытке запостить в региональную тему подобные статьи нещадно терлись... Мол не касается напрямую региона.

Что делать?


----------



## West vs East

Прикріпіть, будь-ласка, Структура гілки SSC «Захід | West», Ternopil | Тернопіль | будівництво та Список новобудов Івано-Франківська вверху списку


----------



## xrondead

а что с веткой "Розмови про дивчат", снесли? :lol:


----------



## Harisson

xrondead said:


> а что с веткой "Розмови про дивчат", снесли? :lol:


-8000 постов на Укрофоруме 

А причина возможно вот, охиревший гугл:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1591873


----------



## _Hawk_

xrondead said:


> а что с веткой "Розмови про дивчат", снесли? :lol:


На всем SSC темы о девушках снесли, скажите спасибо компании гугл!


----------



## андрійко

А яке відношення має google до цього? Тобто яке право вони мають отак вказувати?


----------



## _Hawk_

Ніяке, але вплив вони мають на любий сайт в інтернетй, методом блокування імені сайта в своїй пошуковій системі, тоді його важко буде знайти, через гугл взагалі неможливо.


----------



## IllyaDe

все равно не понимаю порнографии там не было в основном фотки девушек и то после последнего запрета даже не оголенные, смысл?


----------



## андрійко

Історії артьома, they are gone


----------



## Alexx_Lviv

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=100273544&postcount=22998 
прошу прийняти міри по постійній образі на основі української мови


----------



## artemka

я вобще не верю шо гугль вдруг начал строить из себя полицию нравов, может руководство сайта разводят?
хотя я в офф-топиковые темы и не захожу


----------



## **RS**

Подкорректируйте названия веток, пожалуйста
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1440597 --->> *Тульский квартал | 8x10 fl | 9x5 fl | 2015 U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1485198 --->> *2013 U/C* ‎

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1288255 --->> *COMPLETED*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1572843 --->> *Квартал Родной | 6х10 fl | 2014 U/C* 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1504875 --->> *Каскад - 10 TriSquare Boulevard | 6x32m | 6x10 fl | 2014 U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1461297 --->> *ON HOLD*


----------



## V.BOBR

Прошу изменить дату сдачи с 2013 на 2014  Пожалуйста 
ЖК на ул. Клары Цеткин | 10-20 fl | 2013 U/C
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=712374


----------



## IllyaDe

просьба к модераторам перенести соответствующие посты по социальной инфраструктуры из темы Проекты и строительство | Construction & Development в тему Соціальна інфраструктура


----------



## Alex_Riccio

Переименуйте тему пожалуйста:
"ЖК на Богатырской | 25 fl | 2013 U/C" на "ЖК по вул. Богатирській | 25 fl | 2013 U/C"
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1517873
Спасибо


----------



## Levshev

кому-то мешает название на русском? тем более, официального названия у него вообще нет.


----------



## Rainymuz

В київській секції майже 100% тем названі українською, тому пропозиція *Alex_Riccio *абсолютно доречна і логічна.


----------



## artemka

тогда английские названия надо удалить


----------



## Rainymuz

Не утрируй. По-моєму, нормальна практика - укр.версія (мова країни, чий підфорум, власне) + міжнародна версія (англ., звісно).


----------



## nostalgy

Прохання до модераторів змінити назву гілкі 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=100552667#post100552667
щоб було так *Старые фото Екатеринослава (Днепропетровска)| Old photos of Dnepropetrovsk*

дякую)))


----------



## андрійко

Українська? Нєт нє слишал.


----------



## **RS**

Приведите к стандарту названия симферопольских веток, пожалуйста
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1593821 --->> *Simferopol | ЖК на Ростовськiй | 10х9 fl | 2013 U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1593797 --->> *Simferopol | ЖК на Федько | 4x9 fl | 2014 U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1593774 --->> *Simferopol | ЖК на Луговiй | 10x9 fl | 2014 U/C*

Заранее спасибо


----------



## orland

nostalgy said:


> Прохання до модераторів змінити назву гілкі
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=100552667#post100552667
> щоб було так *Старые фото Екатеринослава (Днепропетровска)| Old photos of Dnepropetrovsk*
> 
> дякую)))


Больше, чем там есть, символов не получится добавить на кирилице.


----------



## nostalgy

orland said:


> Больше, чем там есть, символов не получится добавить на кирилице.


Тогда если можно то сделай так:
*Старые фото Екатеринослава|Old photos of Dnepropetrovsk*
пасиб


----------



## artemka

а есть и новые фото Екатеринослава?


----------



## nostalgy

artemka said:


> а есть и новые фото Екатеринослава?


Ну новых то в принципе и нету. Просто все так называют вот и я решил


----------



## ramanujann

Старі фото Дніпропетровська


----------



## nostalgy

ramanujann said:


> Старі фото Дніпропетровська


В принципе можно и так назвать


----------



## asparagus91

Ш. модератори, прошу видалити звідси: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=100613460#post100613460 пости 4902-4910, більше таких фоток на форум не кидатиму, бо тролі просинаються різко..


----------



## nostalgy

asparagus91 said:


> Ш. модератори, прошу видалити звідси: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=100613460#post100613460 пости 4902-4910, більше таких фоток на форум не кидатиму, бо тролі просинаються різко..


Это просто *тапки* вернулся :bash:


----------



## asparagus91

nostalgy said:


> Это просто *тапки* вернулся :bash:


да я понял..


----------



## IllyaDe

просьба к модераторам перенести соответствующие посты по социальной инфраструктуры из темы Проекты и строительство | Construction & Development в тему Соціальна інфраструктура


----------



## Tushkan

IllyaDe said:


> просьба к модераторам перенести соответствующие посты по социальной инфраструктуры из темы Проекты и строительство | Construction & Development в тему Соціальна інфраструктура


Номера, пожалуйста.


----------



## IllyaDe

Tushkan said:


> Номера, пожалуйста.


# 2362, 2364, 2366, 2371, 2374, 2336, 2337, 2338, 2339, 2302, 2303, 2283, 2243, 2251, 2252, 2254, 2221, 2224, 2225, 2226, 2184, 2185, 2186, 2187


----------



## Tushkan

Зроблено.


----------



## IllyaDe

дякую :cheers:


----------



## андрійко

цікава штука
http://www.skyscraperdictionary.com/


----------



## XAN_

XAN_ said:


> Есть такой вопрос. Допустим у меня есть ссылка на статью, посвященную принципиальным аспектам организации общественного транспорта, важными для понимая жителями города. Но ранее при попытке запостить в региональную тему подобные статьи нещадно терлись... Мол не касается напрямую региона.
> 
> Что делать?


Таки крайне хотелось бы получить от модераторов разъяснение по данному вопросу ^^


----------



## artemka

создайте отдельную тему "Инфраструктурные мечты" и фантазируйте там скоко влезет. почему обычные пользователи вместо новостей или обдейтов строительства дорог должны видеть потоки поллюций?


----------



## abyshto

Зьмяніце калі ласка назву пра беларускую правінцыю на гэтую: Білоруська провінція/Беларуская правінцыя. дзякуй вялікі)


----------



## orland

Там не хватает символов для кирилического текста.


----------



## abyshto

orland said:


> Там не хватает символов для кирилического текста.


Ну тады пакiньце толькi па-украiнску) таму што так як атрымалася зусiм не супэр. Дзякуй!


----------



## [email protected]

А чи не здається вам, що нам пора змінити формат назв тем. Це я про скорочення з англійської (fl, U/C, T/O,‎ ON HOLD, APPROVED і т.д.). Український форум вже давно виріс і таке орієнтування на іноземних юзерів вже не дуже доречне. Тим паче багато нових користувачів та читачів просто не розуміють, що воно означає, принаймні мене вже декілька раз питали про це. Можна використовувати українські відповідники (пов., буд. і т.д)


----------



## KruEv

Я считаю, что ничего менять не надо. На английском, имхо, лучше смотрится


----------



## IllyaDe

против украинские аналоги только запутают, а так по стандарту все же лучше, имхо


----------



## [email protected]

Так це ми самі собі колись вибрали такий стандарт, в інших національних форумах все по-різному. Деякі пишуть так, як я кажу, деякі взагалі пишуть без тих позначень в назвах тем. Для прикладу те, що я кажу в інших секціях:

Польська *[Śródmieście] Apartamentowiec Cosmopolitan Twarda 2/4 [160m][w budowie]*
Російська *Оружейный | 120м 27э | 58м 13э | 2013 | строится*
Іспанська *L'HOSPITALET | Torre Puig | 109m | 22pl | En construcción*

І все зразу зрозуміло, що будується, яка поверховість і т.д., а в нас багато користувачів та читачів просто не розуміють, що означає оте U/C та інші позначення.


----------



## IllyaDe

в міжнародній секції як і в нас:

*NEW YORK | One World Trade Center (1WTC) | 541m | 1776ft | 104 fl | U/C 
GUANGZHOU | Bank of Guangzhou Tower | 268m | 878ft | 57 fl | Com 
WARSAW | Plac Unii | 90m | 21 fl | T/O
*

так що давайте залишимо


----------



## Mr.Greenfield

Превью потрібне тільки для великих зображень, десь від 1500-2000 px.


----------



## nostalgy

Прохання до модераторів забанити *тапки* він знову на форумі і знову тролить 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=102831770&postcount=9362
під ніком *БРАТИШКА*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=102831849#post102831849


----------



## nostalgy

Прохання до модераторів почистити гілку від срачу який розвів *Картошкин* - це *тапочки* він знову повернувся.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=102870982#post102870982


----------



## **RS**

Подкорректируйте названия и статусы, пожалуйста
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1103349 --->> *Emerald | 71m | 17 fl | 15 fl | 12 fl | 8 fl | ON HOLD*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1485202 --->> *2013 COMPLETED*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1116317 --->> *2014 U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1106443 --->> *2013 COMPLETED*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1425776 --->> *«Восход» (ex~One Liberty House) | 4x10 fl | 2015 APPROVED*

Заранее спасибо


----------



## Alexx_Lviv

модери сьогодні на мітингу? ніхто не прибирає? 
Чувак вже встиг відмітитись в усіх гілках і в кожній полити лайном Україну - цього мало? 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=103382063&postcount=966


----------



## андрійко

Таких треба сходу в бан відправляти


----------



## Ostap19

і за що OLEG1979 знову брігнули?


----------



## андрійко

Все ясно, наші модери витирають пости замість того щоб забанити. 
Цікаво, скільки хвилин я встигну писати щось подібне в російській секції, до того як мене забанять?


----------



## KonstantinasŠirvydas

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1018357&page=3
Tags 
kłajpeda, kresy wschodnie, litwa, polish provinces, województwo kłajpedzkie uke::bash:


----------



## андрійко

Це ти ще в DLM теги не читав


----------



## nostalgy

Просьба к модераторам наконец-то навести порядок с *тапками*, он обратно разводит срачь, теперь уже под двумя никами: *Сипа* и *Картошкин*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=103488991#post103488991

Заранее благодарю)))


----------



## андрійко

> забороняються:
> використання зневажливих прізвиськ народів (наприклад *****, *****, москаль, лях, жид, бульбаш, чурка) *та однокореневих слів;*





sturmm said:


> Еще мы богаты 6 млн. укрогастами. Они хорошо работают и приносят прибыль хозяевам. Они кормят свои семьи и зарабатывают. Так как вашими словами детей не накормишь. Им деньги нужны.





sturmm said:


> А если завтра все укрогасты вернутся домой? На дворе кризис.


відправте його назад звідки він виповз


----------



## Levshev

укрогасты - украинские гастарбайтеры, что такого?


----------



## андрійко

однокороневі слова у зневажливій формі
укро щось-там


----------



## Levshev

укротуристы тоже нельзя? или укрорабочие?


----------



## андрійко

Я ж не модератор, мені, судячи з того як написано в правилах, здається що не можна.


----------



## artemka

подай в суд на Укртелеком, Укрзалiзницю и миллион всего


----------



## indefinite

при намаганні вставити в іншу тему цитату вже із готового посту постійно видає. 



> The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 2 characters.


як це вирішити?


----------



## SegaMegaDrive

indefinite said:


> при намаганні вставити в іншу тему цитату вже із готового посту постійно видає.
> 
> 
> як це вирішити?


перед цитатою постав 2 крапки


----------



## indefinite

де саме? на ось цьому прикладі (в кінці забрав дужку квадратну спеціально)




Layne said:


> Ось це нібито має зявитись на місці Пекторалі. Поки більше інформації немає..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Є інформація що має відновитись будівництво цього комплексу по Пр. Підпілля під назвою ЖК "Перлина міста". До речі на 2008 рік квартири у ньому продавались від *13 250* грн. за кв.м (!)
> [/QUOTE


----------



## Che7779

Також нема.


----------



## Mr.Shaker

Що таке 1 бал порушення?


----------



## андрійко

Mr.Shaker said:


> Що таке 1 бал порушення?


прийде штраф по пошті у розмірі одного неоподаткованого мінімуму


----------



## андрійко

kaqla dougfa said:


> блін, у мене не видно тег...
> може бути, що мені їх заблокували?, бо я трохи у рос. секції їх подобавляв, але нічого образливого!hno:
> 
> чи це просто глюк на компі? хелп, незручно...


Мда, майте совість, розумію азіати би набігли на тред про мову у нашому сабфорумі... 
А ви самі до них в їхній русскій язик залазите, і провокуєте.


----------



## kaqla dougfa

андрійко;104299483 said:


> Мда, майте совість, розумію азіати би набігли на тред про мову у нашому сабфорумі...
> А ви самі до них в їхній русскій язик залазите, і провокуєте.


ти, мабуть, адресатом помиливсяhno:... Я в "русском языке" нічого не провокував і навпаки стримувався... 
от Mr.Shaker там розійшовся "нє по-дєцкі"...

Єдиний тег, що я добавив - "Украина против" у треді про повернення СССР... (згодом обгрунтував чому) без срачу...

так я і не зрозумів, тег не видно тільки у мене і Che7779, чи у всіх? якщо і справді заблокували, то чи можуть це виправити укр. адміни? чи звертатись у російську гілку?


----------



## nostalgy

А зачем убрали теги??? С ними было очень удобно))))


----------



## SegaMegaDrive

Чому з теми "цікаве відео" видаляється фільм про Єфремова, що я додав?


----------



## kaqla dougfa

мою статтю про заборону слова ''свобода'', як пропаганда фОшизму (з ініціативи ригів) також із незрозумілих причин видалили... хоч були джерела...hno:

схоже загальнодержавне покращення докотилось і до скайскреперсіті :dead:


----------



## indefinite

kaqla dougfa said:


> блін, у мене не видно тег...
> може бути, що мені їх заблокували?, бо я трохи у рос. секції їх подобавляв, але нічого образливого!hno:
> 
> чи це просто глюк на компі? хелп, незручно...





nostalgy said:


> А зачем убрали теги??? С ними было очень удобно))))


А дійсно, НАФІГА забрали теги?????


----------



## indefinite

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1637133&page=15
Quote:


> Originally Posted by* indefinite* View Post
> Dear Administration,
> 
> what is the purpose of removing all the tags from each thread on the SSC Urban Ukraine ???
> Please, give us a reasonable answer!
> Thanks in advance.





> Jan has already said, in this thread, that tags are gone while they clean them out. Editing in dodgy tags seems to have been a theme here for some time and it's certainly something Google would look at.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jan*
> I turned off tags for the time being as we are in the process of cleaning it out from stuff that doesn't become us. It'll be back on as soon as that is done. Cheers.


----------



## nostalgy

indefinite said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1637133&page=15
> Quote:


Значит теги все таки вернут :banana:


----------



## андрійко

Чому ти так переживаєш за теги?


----------



## nostalgy

андрійко;104341346 said:


> Чому ти так переживаєш за теги?


В междугородке очень трудно без тегов искать города


----------



## Ostap19

Прошу почистити срач починаючи з цього поста http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=104338959&postcount=669
Ну і прошу звернути увагу на тон новачків.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=104340624#post104340624


----------



## Tushkan

Зроблено.


----------



## Ostap19

Дякую!


----------



## андрійко

Можна зробити щоб в цьому опитуванні показувало хто як проголосував?


----------



## orland

В этом уже нет. Создай новое. Потом можно объединить.


----------



## андрійко

Ну тоді Бог з ним


----------



## superodesit

чому неможливо змінити свій пост? Така опція зникла


----------



## orland

^^


Jan said:


> I just set the ability to edit a post at 90 minutes. After that members cannot edit their posts any more. This is done so it's easier to keep track of newly changed content.


Модераторы могут по-прежнему изменять любые посты.


----------



## [email protected]

Жаль, я час від часу редагував перші пости щоб добавити свіжу інформацію на першу сторінку у тих темах, які створив, тепер не зможу. А ще на форумі є багато тем зі всякими списками та реєстрами, які форумчани оновлюють, тепер теж прийдеться все через модератора робити


----------



## orland

Просто скопируйте (через Quote) первый пост, внесите нужные изменения, запостите и сообщите модератору, чтобы перенес в первый пост.


----------



## kaqla dougfa

Вже можна


----------



## kaqla dougfa

упс... не прочитав повідомлення того Яна:nuts: і не поняв що до чого.. лол... це лише в перші 90 хв


----------



## superodesit

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=102496140&postcount=50
отчего фотохранилище заблокировано?


----------



## indefinite

і тут "пакращєння".
все одно не розумію, що дає обмеження в редагуванні посту. 



> *[email protected]*
> Жаль, я час від часу редагував перші пости щоб добавити свіжу інформацію на першу сторінку у тих темах, які створив, тепер не зможу. А ще на форумі є багато тем зі всякими списками та реєстрами, які форумчани оновлюють, тепер теж прийдеться все через модератора робити


+1. нововведення не розумне.
тепер прийдеться "задовбувати" модераторів.


----------



## orland

Так что, кнопка появилась обратно или нет?



superodesit said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=102496140&postcount=50
> отчего фотохранилище заблокировано?


Если это tinypic, то это из-за недавних зверствований Гугла. Но это временно. Правда, новые ссылки, которые запостили после включения tynipic в цензор-лист, могут и не восстановиться


----------



## андрійко

ні


----------



## superodesit

кнопка _редактировать _ на рос. части форума есть, а на украинской-нет


----------



## orland

superodesit, дай, пожалуйста, ссылку на конкретный пост, в котором ты видишь кнопку.


----------



## superodesit

orland said:


> superodesit, дай, пожалуйста, ссылку на конкретный пост, в котором ты видишь кнопку.


уже нету, а днём была в молдавской теме


----------



## orland

Ну так, наверное, 90 минут прошло?


----------



## андрійко

вже працює едіт


----------



## андрійко

До речі про форум - пропоную перейменувати наступні треди.
Чисто щоб був якийсь порядок в назвах тем, і можливість іноземцям долучатися до дискусій.

Демографічні показники → *Демографія | Demography*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=392721

Українська Мова, Питання та Відповіді. → *Українська мова | Ukrainian language*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=570745

Банери українських міст → *Баннери | Banners*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1116473

Все про автомобілі → *Автомобілі | Cars*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=638897

Соціальні проблеми українського суспіл&# → *Українське суспільство | Ukrainian society*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1630949

А ще було б непогано в фоторозділі українських міст позабирати зайві слова, лишити тільки назви міст. 

Kyiv | Kiev | Photo | фотогалерея Києва → *Kyiv | Kiev | Київ*
⚓ Odessa Photo | фотогалерея Одессы → *Odesa | Одесса | Одеса*
Kamianets' Podil'sky Photo | фотогалерея Кам'янця-Подільського → *Kamianets-Podilskyi | Кам'янець-Подільський
*
...
?


----------



## indefinite

пост 671 так і напрошується на видалення, а юзер на бан.
прошу вжити санкцій.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=104538621#post104538621


----------



## Ostap19

Теж долучаюсь до прохання про бан. Це представники буд. компанii, якi в грубiй формi розмовляють з власниками квартир, якi чим-небудь не задоволенi.


----------



## Tushkan

Поки видав йому попередження. Якщо буде продовжувати в тому ж дусі - дайте знати.


----------



## superodesit

*Odessa | Одесса *
чому відсутня українська назва міста і по англійські не Odesa ?


----------



## андрійко

Значить так і було, позабирали просто зайві слова типу фотогалерея чи photos


----------



## asparagus91

Что-то стало скучновато на форуме, долго не мог понять, почему, а сейчас понял. Где ветка про ДЕВУШЕК, дивизию вашу?))))))))))


----------



## Ostap19

Видалили через претензії Google. Вже півроку тому.


----------



## nostalgy

Просьба к модераторам забанить *тапочки *под ником *ДНЕПРУША* пока он не начал разводить срачь. Он уже успел отметится
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=104758773#post104758773

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=104760768#post104760768

Заранее благодарен ))))


----------



## Ostap19

Срачу я не бачу. 1 пост це не срач.


----------



## nostalgy

Ostap19 said:


> Срачу я не бачу. 1 пост це не срач.


Его лучше забанить до того как он его разведет


----------



## Levshev

забанить за то, что он пишет УЖГОРОД капсом?


----------



## V.BOBR

срач будет от него, не переживайте


----------



## nostalgy

Levshev said:


> забанить за то, что он пишет УЖГОРОД капсом?


Нет за то что это *тапки* :bash: Просто зачем ждать пока он начнет срач по всем веткам, а он его начнет в этом мы убедились и не раз уже(( Если можно его забанить и избежать этого


----------



## indefinite

Levshev said:


> забанить за то, что он пишет УЖГОРОД капсом?


+ 1
ось так от без "суду", вже і банити, не бачу сенсу!


----------



## nostalgy

indefinite said:


> + 1
> ось так от без "суду", вже і банити, не бачу сенсу!


Если бы это был кто-то другой, а не *тапки*, тогда другое дело  А я вот не вижу сенса ждать пока начнется срачь, потом его чистить и все равно банить *тапки*. 
Хотя это дело модераторов, как решат так и будет )))


----------



## nostalgy

*тапки* разводит очередной срачь теперь уже под ником *АКТИВ*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=104788384#post104788384


----------



## Skysteel

Не дают покоя лавры Павлика Морозова?


----------



## superodesit

Skysteel said:


> Не дают покоя лавры Павлика Морозова?


сомневаюсь что *nostalgy* и обсуждаемый троль в родственных связях


----------



## nostalgy

del


----------



## melv

регіональні розділи модери не читають? видаліть, будь ласка, срач http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1626271&page=8


----------



## nostalgy

*ДНЕПРУША * он же *тапки* своими негативными фотографиями провоцирует других форумеров на розвидение срача 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=338754&page=487
прошу принять меры. Заранее благодарен )))


----------



## IllyaDe

Ув. модераторы прокомментируйте пожалуйста вот это, а то уже два дня браузеры выдают это
12

1


----------



## nostalgy

У меня тоже самое сегодня появилось


----------



## kizer

да, фаерфокс версии 22, тоже ворнинг вывалил


----------



## indefinite

^^ теж


----------



## kaqla dougfa

Козацька рада ж створена для флуду!? там навіть підписано - News and other *off-topic talks*
тому банити треба коли срач у іншому місці розводиться. А тут усі мають право виражатися, демократія ж... Але коли зумисно тролять проти нашої держави, то банити, імхо, необхідно! росіяни ж банять наших за подібне...


----------



## андрійко

Прошу забанити ось цього користувача
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=935929
Всі без виключення його пости - спрямовані на срач і політоту.
Якщо таких як він не банити - то цей форум з часом перетвориться з цікавого і інформативного ресурсу, в невідомо що. Де на 1 пост з апдейтами буде припадати 100 постів про Сталіна і Бандеру.


----------



## андрійко

Про підписи - наскільки наш, український сабфорум може робити якісь свої правила для своєї секції? Чи можна знести в принципі всі підписи/аватари які можуть спровокувати срач?


----------



## андрійко

*stiven*'a не збираються банити?


----------



## orland

Особенно смешно читать просьбы о бане мультирегов от мультирегов)))

Не буди лихо пока оно тихо © народная мудрость


----------



## андрійко

**RS** said:


> Чтобы не было срачей на национальной почве, нужно просто удалить и запретить все политические темы на этом форуме. А в бриги и баны отправлять даже тех, кто, зарегистрировавшись тут, не сделал ни одного апдейта, а только по радам и курилкам трындит.


Artemka це плюсанув.
То може зробите? Я про це саме написав на попередній сторінці.
1 - знести будь-яку політику з підписів/аватарів
2 - забанити тих хто тільки провокує срач (нагадаю це stiven, sturmm)

Ну і сороковий раз напишу що Орел це Denicka, який відразу почав вриватися в різні теми і таке писати:


Орёл;105061216 said:


> отака незалежность





Орёл;105090962 said:


> Хорошо жили в Российской Империи - лучше, чем сейчас при незалежной.





Орёл;105061552 said:


>


Враховуючи, що по великому рахунку цей ресурс - місце де користувачі фапають на висотки Києва, офісники Донецька і Дніпра, на фотки Харкова, Львова та Одеси, на нові стадіони, термінали і транспортні розв'язки, на новенькі літачки, вагончики і трамвайчики, чи місце тут людям які ненавидять цю країну і бажають втрати її суверенітету?


----------



## Ostap19

Почистіть черговий срач http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105104057#post105104057


----------



## artemka

Che7779 said:


> не трогая при этом других


кто именно вызывает проблемы?


----------



## Che7779

artemka said:


> кто именно вызывает проблемы?


Такие юзеры как Орёл, Стивен и им подобные.


----------



## андрійко

artemka, а чому не баняться такі відверті тролі як stiven чи sturmm?


----------



## artemka

я в козраду принципиально не лезу. пусть там делают все шо хотят, лишь бы в основных темах про домики был порядок


----------



## Ostap19

Може б для Рівного виділити власний сабфорум? Гілок достатньо і постійно оновлюються + буде менший безлад на "Заході".


----------



## андрійко

artemka said:


> я в козраду принципиально не лезу. пусть там делают все шо хотят, лишь бы в основных темах про домики был порядок


pls 
забанити цих двох - буде мир та спокій
sturmm так взагалі полюбляє набігти потролити в треди з економікою.


----------



## kizer

особенно этот сосед sturmm, его уже и игнорируют все, а он все валит и валит всякую ахинею...раз имел с ним опыт зацепиться, потом понял, что до его уровня, если спуститься, то до бана не далеко) ихнеи модеры не банят, и наши сквозь пальцы смотрят


----------



## kaqla dougfa

kizer said:


> особенно этот сосед sturmm, его уже и игнорируют все, а он все валит и валит всякую ахинею...раз имел с ним опыт зацепиться, потом понял, что до его уровня, если спуститься, то до бана не далеко) ихнеи модеры не банят, и наши сквозь пальцы смотрят


та й міжнародні модератори ігнорують отакі от його українофобські викиди:nuts:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1513744&page=3
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=991833&page=10

потрібно щось робити вже


----------



## kizer

говорите sturmu дали бриг и он пошел по пути исправления? а вот нет, я не понимаю его логику вообще, ищет новости о крахе наше страны и постит, постит, постит... это что от небольшого ума, или предвзятость? рассудите!
я почему-то не прусь в русс. часть и не заваливаю их постами, как же плохо в империи, пусть живут как хотят!
зачем провоцировать людей? давайте тогда пойдем в израильский форум и постоянно будем им напоминать про холокост, причем назойливо, с периодичностью в день....может сравнение грубое, но оно примерно так и выглядит... ну ладно, ненавидит он все, что связано с Украиной, но надо же и меру знать!


----------



## orland

superodesit said:


> приєднуюсь до запитання. Піаром України безкоштовно займатися мало бажаючих. А він це прекрасно робив



^^Потому его и не забанили



OlegUA1979 said:


> Орланд, с чого ти взяв, що я Ігор? Чи ми написали хоч один пост з одного компа? Може ти Ніколас? Це я за аналогією.


:lol:
Ты допускаешь косяки


OlegUA1979 said:


> А мене було за що банити? Я усього лише адекватно відповідав на пости пітерського троля. Але дякую, якщо кажеш правду.


См. личку.


----------



## OlegUA1979

Дійсно, як виявляється, він хотів мене забанити. На жаль, він видалив усю суперечку, а так було би видно, що я лише захищав честь своєї країни проти сусідів зі сходу, які навіть англійську не змогли засвоїти на середньому рівні. Орланде, про які ще "косяки" мова. Можеш їх без проблем викласти тут. Мене вже 34 роки звуть саме Олег, й я пишу з двох айпи, які не можуть мати хоч якесь відношення до Ігора. Я можу здогадуватися, що ти звеш "косяками", але це лише твоя уява. Пояснити там усе простіше-простого.


----------



## андрійко

Забаньте *stiven*'a i *sturmm*'a
Вони на цьому сабфорумі нікому не потрібні. Або закрийте їм доступ в укр секцію.
І Дєніску, який в кожній темі смітить своїм великоросійським шовінізмом.


----------



## artemka

принимаем только конкретные замечания, просьбы и жалобы


----------



## OlegUA1979

А навіщо видалили мій пост до Орланда? Мені б було цікаво почитати про "косяки".


----------



## artemka

всстнвл


----------



## nostalgy

Снова тролль в Днепропетровской ветке под ником *ДНЕПЫР* провоцирует на срачь 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=338754&page=491

Просьба забанить ))


----------



## Ostap19

Модери, майте совість) Дайте посміятися хоч цей вечір!:hilarious


----------



## андрійко

Кого банити, за що банити? Як знати що це троль, а не критик-урбаніст?


----------



## indefinite

^^ підтримую! 
дивився сьогодні комедію - ні разу не посміхнувся, а тут відразу ефект!


----------



## nostalgy

андрійко;105203468 said:


> Кого банити, за що банити? Як знати що це троль, а не критик-урбаніст?


После этих слов я начинаю задумываться, а не вернулся ли *ДНЕПРУША *опять ????


----------



## OlegUA1979

Ностальгія, якого біса ти знову почав скиглити? Ти ж повертався, у тебе навіть нік відповідний був, так чому не може повернутися Дніпруша? Якщо це дійсно він, а це ще довести треба. Поки його немає за що банити.


----------



## artemka

это ж насколько скучно человеку, шо он не устаёт регистрировать новые почты только ради того шоб все уже заранее знали, какой будет у него наскучивший троллинг


----------



## kizer

тапки вернулся, не баньте Пилю, без него скучно)


----------



## kaqla dougfa

Ostap19 said:


> Може б для Рівного виділити власний сабфорум? Гілок достатньо і постійно оновлюються + буде менший безлад на "Заході".


невже це займе багато часу, модератори?


----------



## artemka

мы не можем создавать подфорумы


----------



## [email protected]

А що за фігня з тегами, куди більша частина з них пропала і чому не можна додати нових. З франківської гілки зникла половина, причому вони не були якимись образливими, зате дуже помагали при індексації гуглом. І найгірше, що зник загальний тег ivano-frankivsk який я колись додав у всі наші теми на форумі і виніс собі в підпис.


----------



## kaqla dougfa

artemka said:


> мы не можем создавать подфорумы


а хто ж може? лише Ян?


----------



## [email protected]

Модератори, так що за біда з тегами?


----------



## indefinite

^^
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=104339601&postcount=3201


----------



## [email protected]

Це я читав, от тільки не зрозумів чому так мало тегів відновили. Більшу половину франківських тегів не відновили і це при тому, що в них не було ніякого тролінгу і чому тепер я не можу нові додати?


----------



## artemka

де и шо надо проставить?


----------



## [email protected]

У франківській треба секції повернути видалені теги і ще було би добре відновити тег ivano-frankivsk, яким я обєднав всі франківські теми на форумі і виніс собі в підпис.


----------



## Che7779

LOLWUT ?


----------



## **RS**

Просьба модераторов в севастопольском подфоруме в теме "Дорожное строительство" удалить посты 211 и 212, а в теме "Транспорт" поменять местами посты 1633 и 1634. Заранее спасибо


----------



## artemka

сделал


----------



## **RS**

Спасибо)
Если можно, ещё пару коррективов:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1425776 --->> *Восход (ex~One Liberty House) | 4х42m | 4x12 fl | 2015 U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1266289 --->> *Стрелецкий | 6x10 fl | 2016 U/C*


----------



## Alexx_Lviv

Прохання забанити Lusole, за перехід на особистості і образи неодноразові

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=105708745&postcount=14808


----------



## ramanujann

+1 за бан українофобові лусол. Я вже це давно просив у модераторів.

Ще просьба почистити оф-топ (про кіоски і.т.п. -- 3.5 останні сторінки, починаючи з повідомлення #72) у темі про велоінфраструктуру:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1632991&page=4
Вибачаюся що і сам там офтопив, але це не я почав розмови про політику.


----------



## андрійко

Орел'а і гоі95 забанити в першу чергу


----------



## kizer

почистите весь мусор в ветке новостей про Украину, там уже бессмысленный треп начался, а наличности уже перешли все, что они, что мы..


----------



## Alexx_Lviv

Адміни, аууу будуть санкції лусолю,???? Чи українофоби сьогодні в пошані???? 
Мені за менш бразливі звертання бріг давали - це що, залишиться без наслідків???


----------



## kizer

хм, появилась функция reason при редактировании) прям как у модераторов, пометки можно делать)


----------



## indefinite

^^what? 
так вона постійно була


----------



## kizer

indefinite said:


> ^^what?
> так вона постійно була


тю, я значит не замечал)


----------



## ramanujann

Модери мабуть на канікулах...


----------



## kizer

ramanujann said:


> Модери мабуть на канікулах...


лето как никак, они же тоже люди)
а вот как придут, да как раздадут всем бриги, и треды по зачищают))))))))))


----------



## kostya005

а за что пиле бриг? Интересно.


----------



## Alexx_Lviv

kostya005 said:


> а за что пиле бриг? Интересно.


Він в ЛЬвівській гілці вступив в дискусію про велодоріжки - його слабка психіка не витримала такої наруги. 

Взагалі дивує, форум перетворився на гру одного паршивого актора - і модери це по замовчуванню толерують, моє звернення на іншого українофоба вже другий день нікому зреагувати


----------



## kizer

ув. модераторы, зачистите пжл этот тред от мусора, там уже обсуждение личных достижений началось, которое нууууу никак к теме не отситься

спб)


----------



## V.BOBR

Ув. Модераторы, прошу изменить некоторые данные в названии темы в Днепропетровской ветке с *ЖК «Панорама» | 18-23 fl | 2016 U/С* на *ЖК «Панорама» | 19-24 fl | 2016 U/С*! Спасибо


----------



## d-b

Допоможіть будь ласка видалити тему, яку створив в не тому розділі
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1650462

І переіменувати тему українською http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1650475

Дякую.


----------



## kaqla dougfa

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1266751 перенесіть цю гілку з заходу до загальних фотогалерей сюди http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=817

дякую


----------



## Орёл

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105920110#post105920110

МОдераторы, прошу наказать за оскорбление.


----------



## [email protected]

А що в нас нарешті ввели українські скорочення в назвах тем?

Для _topped out_ хороший український аналог _квітка_ В нас навіть на будинках їх ставлять, коли добудують до верху


----------



## Mariupol

Прошу привести до ладу зміни в заголовках (стан будівництва) в Маріупольській гілці.


----------



## artemka

по поводу перевода _topped out_: думаю можно писать _будується (T/O)_


----------



## Levshev

добудовано до верхiвки - ДДВ


----------



## indefinite

Модераторам: то все, тепер буде укр. варіант назв тредів? який сенс в цьому?


----------



## artemka

какой смысл в том, шо ты пишешь на мове?


----------



## Levshev

а який взагалi сенс писати українською?


----------



## indefinite

artemka said:


> какой смысл в том, шо ты пишешь на мове?


а який сенс в твоєму пості? 
я кажу лише про загальноприйняті скорочення: U/C, Toped out, Completed і т.д., якщо не зрозуміло.


----------



## Levshev

и где они приняты? ни у поляков, ни у испанцев, ни у русских их нет.


----------



## андрійко

Імхо треба робити якісь свої, це круто. І взагалі ми найбільший український будівельний інтернет-ресурс. Як назвем, так може через якийсь час і взагалі всі будуть говорити 

Я за варіант з квіткою. Оригінально, і тим більше це дійсно дуже поширена назва.
_Добудовано до верхівки_ - якось занадто складно.
_будується (T/O)_ ну будується це будується (under construction). Просто додавати будується + ТО якось хз.
Краще вже придумати чим замінити фразу _топаут_.


----------



## Ostap19

Ну "квітка" поширений в ЗУ. А от чи в решті Україні знають що це? Я не зустрічав.


----------



## artemka

я вобще первый раз узнал


----------



## **RS**

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1640433 --->> *Seaview Point - Park Avenue Extension | 65.5m 18 fl | 120 000 sq.m. | 2016 U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1103325 --->> *Park-14 | 3x48m 3x13 fl | 16m 5 fl | 2016 U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1241031 --->> *Completed*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1611270 --->> *Ай-Петри | 12 fl | 11 fl | 10 fl | 2016 U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1483162&page=4 --->> *Лазурный | 5x33m | 5x11 fl | 2013 T/O*


----------



## nostalgy

Прохання замінити * Ужгород | ОЖК на наб. Студентській 10 | 9 этажів | 2 ==> Ужгород | ОЖК на наб. Студентській 10 | 9 п | 2014 *
Дякую )))


----------



## Vitaliy_Ukraine

Було б непогано в київській гілці МФК замінити на БФК.


----------



## Rainymuz

Особисто моя думка: нехай лишається МФК. Так якось універсальіше чи шо... М = мультифункціональний. В той же час, тим, хто розуміє російську, не розуміючи української, простіше зорієнтуватися - скорочення для них звичне (многофункциональный, мультифункциональный). Якось так.


----------



## андрійко

Забаньте Ross1967
Все що він робить це в офтоп темах тролить.


----------



## андрійко

Перейменувати http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=107791125#post107791125
з Прогулки по Псковщине на Псковщина | Pskov region
Псковщина укр і рос однаково пишеться + по англ.


----------



## Levshev

Зачем вообще нужна эта Псковщина?


----------



## андрійко

Мені теж не потрібна. Але не дуже приємно коли в укр сабфорумі роблять треди з тільки російською назвою.


----------



## Russellss

^^
В фотофоруме украинской секции действует вот такая вот "гопота", как вы видите. А поскольку местные модераторы просто не в состоянии что либо с этим сделать,российским пользователям гораздо логичнее было бы либо вообще прекратить сюда постить, либо (что ещё проще) - написать коллективную заявку модераторам. И я имею ввиду не только украинских модераторов. Политические вопросы решаются в вашем аналоге Чайной. Это ФОТО секция. На Российском форуме наличие троллей и вот таких вот "гопников" в фотосекциях просто немыслимо и они мгновенно оттуда чистятся.

Так что, господа украинские модераторы: Уберите у себя в секции. Пройти уже не возможно.

*Это чудо, напоминаю, требует, чтобы в разделе "Заграница" украинской фотосекции вообще не постили фотографии из России (!!!). Преследует и оскорбляет всех подряд.*

Я всё таки надеюсь, что это не кенийский форум и с этим что-то сделают. Для гопоты есть радел Радa.
Для особенно непонятливых повторяю:

Секция "Заграница" украинского форума создана для обсуждения ФОТО, сделанных за границами Украины.
Наличие троллей там, которые ТРЕБУЮТ чтобы никакие фотографии из России там не постились, противоречит как минимум здравому смыслу и создаёт ОЧЕНЬ плохое впечатление и об украинском сабфоруме и об Украине вообще.

Это абсолютно немыслимо ни в одной адекватной секции и происходит исключительно на украинском сабфоруме.

Я в принципе не понимаю, почему на человека, пришедшего смотреть фотографии в ФОТО секцию кидаются странные люди со свастиками на аватарах.

Уверен, вам бы очень не понравились аналогичные действия в Российской секции. Но у нас это уже давно и представить невозможно.
Сделайте с этим что-то. Полный конец ведь и позорище.


----------



## Ostap19

Де він написав, що хоче, щоб не постили фото з Росії?


----------



## андрійко

artemka напевно буде лайкати і таке відношення, коли автор створює тему і в одному з перших постів пише таке:


Ross1967 said:


> За такие деньги ваши соотечественники живут в сараях по заграницам и пашут без выходных.К сожалению,не вашему.


:applause:
І це враховуючи що автор теми весь час лазить в КР і пише українофобські речі.


----------



## андрійко

І таки почистьте ту тему http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=107547277#post107547277


----------



## андрійко

Хм, він мені якось це писав раніше, але я не звертав уваги.
_Я в принципе не понимаю, почему на человека, пришедшего смотреть фотографии в ФОТО секцию кидаются странные люди со свастиками на аватарах._
:?


----------



## Alexx_Lviv

Артемка, твій лайк лише підтверджує твою українофобію. Окрім того теми в яких ти допускав українофобських висловлювань просто напросто зачищені, тому привести приклад нажаль не можу.
І як назвати засилля рускіх які поливають брудом Україну Кличка українців, і жодної реакції тебе і інших модерів? За вашої мовчазної згоди рускі опустились до відвертого хамства майже у всіх гілках.
Достатній аргумент для тебе?


----------



## artemka

я лайкнул лишь реплику, в которой говорится шо не место срачам в фототемах, кто бы их не начинал
успевай скриншотить те мои реплики, шо ты считаешь укрофобными
я не модерю козраду
все фото темы я не могу контролировать, но можно жаловаться в эту тему, я её постоянно
сколько раз уже повторялось: жалобы принимаются токо конкретные со ссылкой, а не "забаньте того, мне он не нравится".


Alexx_Lviv said:


> україну


кстати я считаю более, чем обидным писать название страны с маленькой буквы


----------



## Alexx_Lviv

1. тепер ти можеш хоч лайкати коми, хто ти є , думаю для всіх очевидно.
2.я на відміну від тебе не сиджу тут цілодобово.
3. Хто модерить козраду?
4. ок. ти ж не модериш козраду, зміст тобі скаржитись?
5. буду мати смертельним гріхом що написав Україні з маленької букви. В тому речені ще й Кличко був з маленької, але ж тобі то як бальзам, правда?


----------



## artemka

2. и я не сижу
3. остальные
4. всё кроме козрады
1,5. моё последнее слово: "всем очевидно", "как бальзам" - это твои предрассудки, которые будут твоими проблемами, если не прекратишь. я принимаю критику токо в виде ссылок на конкретные реплики или страницы тем


----------



## андрійко

artemka, ти в тому треді, крім мене, ще давав комусь червоні карточки?


----------



## artemka

Россу67 за объявление, вернее за подпись под ним


----------



## Alexx_Lviv

artemka said:


> 2. и я не сижу
> 3. остальные
> 4. всё кроме козрады
> 1,5. моё последнее слово: "всем очевидно", "как бальзам" - это твои предрассудки, которые будут твоими проблемами, если не прекратишь. я принимаю критику токо в виде ссылок на конкретные реплики или страницы тем


3. Я здається задав конкретне питання "Хто модерить?" ти вважаєш це відповіддю? остальние?


ок, будуть тобі посилання і прінтскріни. 



> кстати я считаю более, чем обидным писать название страны с маленькой буквы


 - 

мені так прикро за твій рускій, і твою граматику. :lol:


----------



## Alexx_Lviv

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107857442&postcount=16472 



> Угоду про асоціацію з ЄС можуть відкласти до наступного року
> 
> Ратифікація Угоди про асоціацію України з ЄС може відбутися у березні або квітні наступного року.
> 
> Таке припущення висловив віце-президент Європарламенту Яцек Саріуш-Вольські на міжнародній конференції у Києві. Він додав, що чимало країн Євросоюзу сьогодні мають сумніви щодо підписання Угоди про асоціацію з Україною. Тож дипломати європейських країн наголосили на умовах, яких влада України досі не виконала.
> 
> "Ми очікуємо, щоби в Україні були вільні та справедливі вибори, впроваджені законодавчі реформи та покладено край вибірковому законодавству. Не лише в окремих випадках, що набули розголосу в Європі – нам потрібен подальший поступ, – наголосив Яцек Саріуш-Вольські. – Не зводьте питання вибіркового правосуддя до проблем окремої особи чи кількох осіб. Я бачу небезпеку в тому, що це питання розглядають так, наче перетягують мотузку, ніби це гра. Не відкладайте зміни, не чекайте до останнього. Це потяг, у який в останній момент ви можете просто не потрапити. Бо час не добігає кінця – час уже збіг".
> 
> Щодо перспектив західної інтеграції міністр Вестервелле зазначив: Німеччина готова підтримати впровадження безвізового режиму з Україною у довгостроковій перспективі. Та представник України при ЄС зауважив: до саміту "Східного партнерства" у Вільнюсі Україна навряд чи встигне виконати умови ЄС для пом’якшення візового режиму.
> 
> "У нас є певні проблеми, які складно розв'язати. Для цього потрібне терпіння. І хочу додати, що для України ця угода теж не буде подарунком – це наслідок дуже болісних, дорогих реформ. Але ми готові йти вперед попри зовнішній тиск, а часом навіть погрози", – сказав представник України при ЄС Костянтин Єлісєєв
> http://tvi.ua/new/2013/10/11/uhodu_p...astupnoho_roku
> 
> Скоро вы ни кому нужны не будите ни России ни ЕС
> Станити провинцией Китая


Артемка, як думаєш, треба його банити чи ні?


----------



## Alexx_Lviv

Sportsmen said:


> ну ты и быдло. онанируйте дальше на своего кличко:lol::lol::lol:.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107853504&postcount=814

А тут?


----------



## Mariupol

Прошу зробити голосувалку в гілці
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1664743


----------



## Alexx_Lviv

Sportsmen said:


> Специально для бандеры и ему подобных сказано:
> 
> Вы хлопчики, сами для начала научитесь себя вести и уважать его соперников,прежде чем тыкать пальцами на Русских.
> И не считайте себя умней,тренера Владимира Кличко - клоуны.



Чергові образи від Спортсмена.


----------



## Alexx_Lviv

Чому не бан? В рускіх гілках за менші образливі бріги роздають, ау адміни, в з яйцями чи ні????


----------



## artemka

для тех, кто на бронепоезде повторяю: я не лезу в козраду


----------



## Vik55

Спасибо за голосовалку!
Прошу поставить стикеры в Мариупольской ветке на "Топ 5" и "Курилку"
И поменять автора первой темы в ветке по храмам. Нужно сделать нормальную шапку, а там автор не Мариуполец.


----------



## kizer

Vik55 said:


> Прошу поставить стикеры в Мариупольской ветке на "Топ 5" и "Курилку"
> И поменять автора первой темы в ветке по храмам. Нужно сделать нормальную шапку, а там автор не Мариуполец.


а какая разница кто автор, главное, что бы мариупольци развивали дальше ветку)
кстати, я заметил, что пользователи из маленьких подфорумов тусят только у себя и в свет не выходят) у нас тут такие "священные" войны в коз. раде идут)))))


----------



## artemka

потому шо постоянный срач


----------



## superodesit

ЖК «Моцарт» | 17 э. | 2016 *строится*
вообще то ничего ещё не строится, даже забора нет


----------



## Alexx_Lviv

Хто і чому забанив Андрійка?


----------



## Tushkan

Євромоди, він знову в міжнародку сходив.


----------



## superodesit

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=109669039#post109669039
пока ничего не строится


----------



## superodesit

измените http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1672375
на *Жилой дом «Бельэтаж. Дом на Белинского»*


----------



## **RS**

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1112831 --->> *U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1427136 --->> *T/O*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1443055 --->> *Prospects RE | 3x10 fl | Современник-XXI | 4x11 fl | 2016 U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1266289 --->> *Стрелецкий | 3x10 fl | Магнит | 3x10 fl |2016 U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1352939 --->> *Кристалл - 24 WaterFront | 45.5m 13 fl | 32m 10 fl | 2014 T/O*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1570794 --->> *Янтарный | 4x42m | 4x11 fl | 2014 U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1251651 --->> *Молодёжный - 7 TriSquare Boulevard | 4x10 fl | 10x5 fl | 2015 U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1469869 --->> *2015 U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1483162 --->> *Com*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1501517 --->> *Com*


----------



## indefinite

прохання видалити цю непотрібну тему: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=109932185#post109932185 і перенести перший пост в ось цю тему http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1541726


----------



## indefinite

прохання взагалі видалити! тему *Покупка квартиры. ЖК "Набережный квартал&*, а не робити лінки.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3442


----------



## indefinite

дякую)


----------



## Tushkan

indefinite said:


> прохання взагалі видалити! тему *Покупка квартиры. ЖК "Набережный квартал&*, а не робити лінки.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3442


Той лінк був тимчасовий на 1 день))


----------



## Vadon

Ребята, вопрос такой) У меня почему-то язык сайта на испанский перешел) Как его обратно на англ поменять?)


----------



## [email protected]

Теж пару раз таке було, в самому низу сторінки ліворуч можна вернути англійську.


----------



## Vadon

[email protected] said:


> Теж пару раз таке було, в самому низу сторінки ліворуч можна вернути англійську.


Спасибо, добрый человек!):cheers::cheers:


----------



## aaaaaaa

Vadon said:


> Ребята, вопрос такой) У меня почему-то язык сайта на испанский перешел) Как его обратно на англ поменять?)


¿Por qué no te gusta el español, ****** estúpido?


----------



## [email protected]

^^Цікаво, ніколи не вчив іспанську, але все зрозумів) 



Прохання до модераторів перенести цю тему сюди


----------



## Tushkan

[email protected] said:


> ^^Цікаво, ніколи не вчив іспанську, але все зрозумів)
> 
> 
> 
> Прохання до модераторів перенести цю тему сюди


Переніс. Тимчасове посилання завтра зникне.


----------



## Oleg84

Хтось в курсі чому більше немає фото-теми про Одесу в міжнародній гілці? Здається раніше вона називалась: Odessa - the summer capital of Ukraine


----------



## superodesit

Oleg84 said:


> Хтось в курсі чому більше немає фото-теми про Одесу в міжнародній гілці? Здається раніше вона називалась: Odessa - the summer capital of Ukraine


рука модераторів


----------



## orland

Возможно в ней была обнаженка или кто-то заявил про авторские права, потому как снес ее лично Jan. Попробую написать ему.


----------



## aaaaaaa

orland said:


> Возможно в ней была обнаженка


Одеські пляжі вони такі


----------



## superodesit

прошу полностью написать название темы *Реконструкция центральной аллеи и стр-во отеля в Аркадии*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1687564


----------



## Oleg84

superodesit said:


> рука модераторів


Я так і подумав, шкода бо там було досить багато хороших світлин та й сама тема була чудовою, могли б хоч попередити або видалити саме ті світлини котрі їм "заваджали". Мабуть дана тема тепер не підлягає відновленню хіба що треба розпочати знову все з нуля...


----------



## aaaaaaa

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1586000&page=19
там якась біда відбувається


----------



## IllyaDe

а куда пропала Козацька рада? или это меня в ней забанили?


----------



## Ostap19

Та на місці.


----------



## IllyaDe

у меня все что ниже инфраструктуры отсутствует


----------



## indefinite

^^ ееем...так залогінся


----------



## IllyaDe

и тем неменее ничего не поменялось


----------



## orland

IllyaDe, тебя забанили.

На счет темы с Одессой 


Jan said:


> usually I move these photo threads when I see stuff in there that's not great. I do a Google image search every day for recently scanned pictures and if off topic images pop up in a thread I sometimes move it. I lack the time to scan the whole thread, but if someone wants to run though it to see if it is okay, that would be great so we can move it back.
> 
> Anyway, happy New Year!
> 
> Cheers,
> - Jan


Я просмотрел тему. Некоторые фото уже не грузятся. Нашел одну фото с обнаженкой. Думаю, восстановят темку. Вообще, конечно, в той теме очень много крупных планов людей (в основном девушек). Особенно отличился Суперодессит, который постил по одному два фото позирующих девушек и больше ничего. Даже не просто уличных фото, а именно постановочные. Лучше таким не злоупотреблять.


----------



## IllyaDe

orland said:


> IllyaDe, тебя забанили.


причина?


----------



## Tushkan

IllyaDe said:


> причина?


Кстати, присоединяюсь к вопросу.


----------



## Ostap19

А *Layne* вже кілька днів не може зайти в свій аккаунт. В чому причина?


----------



## Tushkan

Ostap19 said:


> А *Layne* вже кілька днів не може зайти в свій аккаунт. В чому причина?


А як це виглядає? Не приймає пароль?


----------



## Ostap19

Каже, що викидає йому Error


----------



## Tushkan

Ostap19 said:


> Каже, що викидає йому Error


І давно так?


----------



## Ostap19

Коли вводить пароль видає таке:


> Fatal error: Not able to open: syntax error, unexpected '<' in /home/u110207907/


Вже біля тижня.


----------



## Tushkan

Ostap19 said:


> Коли вводить пароль видає таке:
> 
> 
> Вже біля тижня.


Спробую вияснити в чому проблема.


----------



## Layne

^^ Дякую. Все ок)
Були проблеми, не сприймало пароль.. Через пошту перейшов по старому лінку та вдалось змінити)


----------



## Tushkan

Layne said:


> ^^ Дякую. Все ок)
> Були проблеми, не сприймало пароль.. Через пошту перейшов по старому лінку та вдалось змінити)


З чим тебе і вітаю:cheers:


----------



## Vadon

Rainymuz said:


> Бля, Вадон, тільки хотів тобі лайк поставити, "рука так і тягнеться", але фіг))


Та отож)))


----------



## kizer

теперь новый тренд на форуме, вместо нажатия на лайк - писать лайк)))))))))


----------



## Vadon

kizer said:


> теперь новый тренд на форуме, вместо нажатия на лайк - писать лайк)))))))))


лайк)

Сделаем протест лайков!!!)))


----------



## indefinite

є уже ваші лайки


----------



## IllyaDe

kizer said:


> теперь новый тренд на форуме, вместо нажатия на лайк - писать лайк)))))))))


like тогда украинский форум вырвется в лидеры по количеству постов like


----------



## Vadon

ОНИ вернулись!!! Урррра!)))


----------



## indefinite

прохання перейменувати: 

*♒ Аквапарк "7 ОКЕАН" | 25 000 м² | 2014 будується *

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=110489926#post110489926


----------



## kizer

а кто пользуется приложением для дроида SSC?


----------



## Alexx_Lviv

kizer said:


> а кто пользуется приложением для дроида SSC?


я пробував, воно ніфіга не зручно


----------



## kizer

Alexx_Lviv said:


> я пробував, воно ніфіга не зручно


у меня оно установлено, но пользуюсь редко, заметил одну особенность, не отображается тема "ньюз ин Юкрэйн"  с чем связано не понятно)


----------



## KruEv

Alexx_Lviv said:


> я пробував, воно ніфіга не зручно


А мне норм, всяко удобнее, чем через браузер заходить


----------



## Vadon

kizer said:


> а кто пользуется приложением для дроида SSC?


Я тож пробовал, но через пару дней выпилил его с телефона, не удобно нифига!


----------



## Skysteel

kizer said:


> у меня оно установлено, но пользуюсь редко, заметил одну особенность, не отображается тема "ньюз ин Юкрэйн"  с чем связано не понятно)


лолич,там же вверху есть переключатель stickies themes

а так он показывает только обычные "непристегнутые темы"


----------



## kizer

Skysteel said:


> лолич,там же вверху есть переключатель stickies themes
> 
> а так он показывает только обычные "непристегнутые темы"


тю бля, точно) мегалайк тебе!)))))


----------



## orland

Можно еще юзать Tapatalk и даже грузить с его помощью фото напрямую с телефона, но оно не ресайзит картинки. Так что у кого многопиксельные камеры не подойдет. А вообще официальное приложение сейчас заброшено.


----------



## **RS**

kizer said:


> а кто пользуется приложением для дроида SSC?


Пользуюсь постоянно, но у меня часто подвисает и глючит.


----------



## IllyaDe

kizer said:


> а кто пользуется приложением для дроида SSC?


я, нормальное, если рядом нету ноута. Правда заметил не все темы отображает, например эту тему, а все уже узнал в чем проблема, хотя по запорожской ветке вроде все отображал


----------



## kizer

хех, заглянул в архивы форума, увидел, когда модером сделали Атремку))) интересно глянуть в историю форума)


----------



## artemka

в 2009?


----------



## kizer

artemka said:


> в 2009?


уже закрыл историю, вроде в марте 2008)


----------



## kizer

Vadon said:


> Кстати, ещё Мистера Гринфилда давненько не видать...


та его вроде давно "репрессировали" в бан, или не?

Vadon кстати, ты заметил, что мы с тобой самые большие флудеры. апдейты не выкладываем, но поп№здеть везде успеваем?)))
надо как-то пофоткать что ли строительство!)))


----------



## Vadon

kizer said:


> та его вроде давно "репрессировали" в бан, или не?
> 
> Vadon кстати, ты заметил, что мы с тобой самые большие флудеры. апдейты не выкладываем, но поп№здеть везде успеваем?)))
> надо как-то пофоткать что ли строительство!)))


Да да, есть такое...)
У меня ещё с футбол.юа привычка флуда осталась)
Я б фоткал, но на телефон не самые нормальные фотки получаются((


----------



## Rainymuz

artemka said:


> каким был и каким стал?


Важко описати.. Ну якщо дуже в загальному, то він подорослішав, як мені здається, помудрішав  Більше згоди стало на форумі, але активність трохи перекосило в бік Коз.ради та Інфраструктури з буд.гілок. Ну і з'явилася деяка пересиченість апдейтами, раніше кожен апдейт був подією і пожвавлював гілку, то тепер сприймається як належне. Якось так.


----------



## Vadon

Rainymuz said:


> Важко описати.. Ну якщо дуже в загальному, то він подорослішав, як мені здається, помудрішав  Більше згоди стало на форумі, але активність трохи перекосило в бік Коз.ради та Інфраструктури з буд.гілок. Ну і з'явилася деяка пересиченість апдейтами, раніше кожен апдейт був подією і пожвавлював гілку, то тепер сприймається як належне. Якось так.


Ну то, что большая активность в Козацкой Раде сейчас-не удивительно)


----------



## Rainymuz

Ну але та тенденція не сьогодні і не вчора почалася


----------



## TRANCER_Kh

Ну треба розуміти,що головний пік притоку людей на ССК був у період підготовки до Євро-2012. Дуже багато нових обличчь,нові апдейти. Але коли Євро пройшло дуже багато людей просто покинули цей форум,ті хто залишився почали шукати нове натхнення. 

Але головною причиною зменшення цікавості до буд.майданчиків - це є їх відсутність. Подивіться наскільки менше стало цікавих проектів. Єдиний Київ поки на рівні,а інші міста поки "сплять".


----------



## **RS**

TRANCER_Kh said:


> Подивіться наскільки менше стало цікавих проектів. Єдиний Київ поки на рівні,а інші міста поки "сплять".


Не все спят


----------



## kizer

модеры, перенесите пост:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=111063569&postcount=225

в тему:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=111123407#post111123407

ну и думаю со мной согласятся, что надо переименовать тред на *Київ у кіно* !!??


----------



## kizer

*artemka* спасибо, теперь, очень оригинальный тред вышел) будем пополнять фактами из кино)


----------



## indefinite

хотів поновити (відредагувати) перший пост ось тут http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1627900

але система видає наступне


> An error occurred.
> 
> Sorry, the page you are looking for is currently unavailable.
> Please try again later.
> 
> If you are the system administrator of this resource then you should check the error log for details.
> 
> Faithfully yours, nginx.


пс. також видно, що останній раз редагував даний пост модератор. 


> Last edited by Tushkan; September 10th, 2013 at 11:16 AM.



any suggestions?


----------



## nostalgy

Объясните что это такое что не могу запостить новость в ветку *Останні новини Дніпропетровська* Выбивает вот такое сообщение 



> An error occurred.
> 
> Sorry, the page you are looking for is currently unavailable.
> Please try again later.
> 
> If you are the system administrator of this resource then you should check the error log for details.
> 
> Faithfully yours, nginx.


----------



## orland

Сейчас, по идее, должно работать.


----------



## nostalgy

orland said:


> Сейчас, по идее, должно работать.


Да, все работает, пасиб ))


----------



## Mr.Shaker

В мене відвідані сторінки залишаються активними ( жирний синій шрифт залишається після відвідування), знов сепрвер глючить


----------



## Alexx_Lviv

А у мене навпаки - жодної активності, все завмерло станом на 9,28, хоча якщо зайти в гілкки, то видно що там є нові пости.


----------



## **RS**

^^у меня та же хрень была до вечера


----------



## **RS**

Просьба модераторам: поменяйте местами, пожалуйста, в этом треде : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1425776&page=7 посты 132 и 133.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1600965 --->> *Аркадия | 5х47м 5х14 fl | 13 fl | 12 fl | 13x5 fl | 2015 U/C*


----------



## orland

нельзя поменять посты местами


----------



## artemka

можно


----------



## **RS**

спасибо


----------



## Evsid

Да, Синги описал жесть. Как не прискорбно, но наверное это заслуженно


----------



## Evsid

Блин, на фоне этих событий, у многих едет башня. Держите свою.


----------



## Tushkan

Остап просить переказати. Пише, що в той момент захищав іншого чоловіка від атаки беркута, той чоловік зараз у шпиталі з серйозними травмами, буде інвалідом.



Ostap19 said:


> Дякую всім форумерам за прекрасну компанію на цьому форумі! Дійсно достойний колектив. Якщо когось образив, то вибачайте. Перереєстровуватись не буду. В Донецьк поїду, якщо доживу. Буду стояти до останнього за Україну. Але тільки інформуйте мене в соцмережах. Слава Україні!


----------



## indefinite

скиньте будь-ласка хтось із небайдужих профайл, чи мейл головних модераторів, в тому числі *Jan'a*
буду просити за Остапа.


----------



## artemka

напомню еще одно правило:
Rules and advice 3.0


> 3. Relationship with moderators
> a) It is strictly forbidden to get confrontational with a moderator. You must sort all issues through private messages.
> b) Do not stalk nor threaten any member of the moderation.


возникают вопросы о банах - выражайте их в культурной форме, пожалуйста


----------



## Mr.Shaker

От в Росії , які радіють кожній смерті маяданівця, виставляють їх трупи і всі дружно лайкають там не банять , авки укрфобські, ксенофобські за це їх не банять , тут людина просто в одному речені описала те що він зробив, я особисто в тому нічого страшного , і огидного не побачив , просто була описан ситуація і все у відповідній темі, а ви взяли і забанили постіного форумчанина з багатотисячною кількістю постів, який сам тримав багато гілок


----------



## V.BOBR

Прошу изменить название темы на *ТДЦ «Перекресток» | 20 э.| 2016 утверждён*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1700148
Дзякую)


----------



## Alexx_Lviv

Адміни моніторте будь-ласка активніше Козраду і Євромайдан, і прошу закривайте доступ неадекватам з РФ, недопускайте до активних срачів, думаю всі це розуміють і мене підтримують... 
Артємка ти ж можеш, прояви себе хоч тут в чомусь нормальному


----------



## SSSSSSSSSSS

почему не получается вставлять фото? Дайте доступ!


----------



## nostalgy

SSSSSSSSSSS said:


> почему не получается вставлять фото? Дайте доступ!


Вот расписано как вставлять фото http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=960614


----------



## SSSSSSSSSSS

проблема в другом 


> Post denied. New posts are limited by number of URLs it may contain and checked if it doesn't contain forbidden words.


----------



## artemka

10 реплик вроде надо иметь


----------



## nostalgy

artemka said:


> 10 реплик вроде надо иметь


Раньше вроде бы не нужно было набирать 10 реплик, мой первый пост на форуме был постом с фотографиями, наверное с того времени изменились правила )))


----------



## artemka

SSSSSSSSSSS said:


> я вообще то собирался фото строек выставлять, а не языком чесать. Странные правила


лайк тебе, а за правила шо я могу поделать... могу сам вставить твои фото в твои первые реплики, линкуй их мне через личные


----------



## Layne

Шанований наш модераторе!
Хочу у вас дізнатись при яких умовах можливий розбан користувача Ostap19 ?

Остап - Людина, яка рятувала життя розстріляним громадянам України!
Постійно перебуваючи в епіцентрі подій.. Захищаючи життя, майбутнє своїх громадян (в тому числі нас і ВАС і наших дітей ) від орди бандитів..
"Український модератор віддячив" йому БАНом!
Остап, був дуже дієвим.. Наш форум для нього немало значив..

Перебуваючи у постійному нервовому, стресовому стані Остап міг допустити деякі одинокі порушення правил форуму..

Невже ви вважаєте свої дії хоча б людської точки зору адекватими!?
Я вже не говорю про елементарну повагу..










Не використовуйте будь ласка свою заангажованість по відношенню до формерів!
Ваш обовязок за прогресом форуму а з такими діями йде відверта деградація!

Будь ласка! З людської поваги до Остапа, зніміть бан..
Думаю це підтримує більшість активних форумерів..


----------



## orland

Может вернется, но не сейчас. Как минимум, пока не успокоится ситуация в стране и на форуме. Остапа забанили не украинские модераторы. Сообщения, которые он разместил могли создать проблемы не только для него, но и для SSC в целом.


----------



## kizer

orland said:


> Может вернется, но не сейчас. Как минимум, пока не успокоится ситуация в стране и на форуме. Остапа забанили не украинские модераторы. Сообщения, которые он разместил могли создать проблемы не только для него, но и для SSC в целом.


а что ж он такого страшного разместил?


----------



## Alexx_Lviv

orland said:


> Может вернется, но не сейчас. Как минимум, пока не успокоится ситуация в стране и на форуме. Остапа забанили не украинские модераторы. Сообщения, которые он разместил могли создать проблемы не только для него, но и для SSC в целом.


Так настучал на него украинский модем, верно?
А мог ведь подтереть, карточку дать, бриг двухнедельный, правда?
Но тут ведь некоторые правды не любят.


----------



## Levshev

Кто ж виноват, что он правила форума не знает. Как можно бороться за закон в государстве и одновременно нарушать закон на форуме?


----------



## melv

По причине, по которой его забанили, можно полфорума забанить. 
Кто-то что-то доказал, провели следствие? 
У нас на форуме куча людей, которые ни одного апдейта не сделали, вечно в Козраде. А тут взять и полезного человека сдать Ну а евромодеры, не зная ситуации, понятно, переполошились. Но если б один наш любый друг Осапа не здал, а поступил по-человечески, все было бы хорошо.


----------



## IllyaDe

пора на форуме проводить амнистию как и в государстве


----------



## kaqla dougfa

вимагаю створення треду, де модератори пояснювали б громадькості за що того чи іншого користувача бріганули, чи забанили. На форумі повинна буди правова демократія із правом амністії, а не й*бнута автократія!

Дл приколаду:
Бріганули/забанили когось - відзвітували.


----------



## Tushkan

kaqla dougfa said:


> вимагаю створення треду, де модератори пояснювади б громадькості за що того чи іншого користувача бріганули, чи забанили. На форумі повинна буди правова демократія, а не й*бнута автократія!


Вже колись створювався такий тред. Євромоди сказали, що це порушує правила форуму і видалили.


----------



## Alexx_Lviv

kaqla dougfa said:


> вимагаю створення треду, де модератори пояснювали б громадькості за що того чи іншого користувача бріганули, чи забанили. На форумі повинна буди правова демократія із правом амністії, а не й*бнута автократія!
> 
> Дл приколаду:
> Бріганули/забанили когось - відзвітували.


Достатньо і цієї теми, головне щоб писали модери кого,коли, і за які гріхи відправили в бан


----------



## artemka

недавно кстати забанили одного форумца за то шо он призывал другого форумца отправить "на нож". правила одни для всех


----------



## V.BOBR

artemka said:


> недавно кстати забанили одного форумца за то шо он призывал другого форумца отправить "на нож". правила одни для всех


*Fantozzi* забанили?


----------



## IllyaDe

и все же, последние 3 месяца были тяжелыми для многих, многие забывали про этику, правила форума и срывались, однако наступил мир и для возвращения в нормальное русло и наступление полного мира на форуме, повторюсь еще раз, я считаю, что на форуме надобно провести амнистию всех тех, кто за нелестные посты был забанен


----------



## El Vampiro Ucraniano

artemka said:


> недавно кстати забанили одного форумца за то шо он призывал другого форумца отправить "на нож". правила одни для всех


Артемка, ми давно тут. Давай будьмо відверті, багато наших гостей на словах вже пів Майдану, бандерівців і українців "перестріляли".

Якщо я не помиляюсь то і так звані "bash threads" заборонені. Водночас в "чайній" вже півтори тисячі сторінок настрочили. І очевидно про це "євромодам" забули доповісти.

А там і схвалювання убивств, і заклики до них і шалені радощі та оплески.


----------



## orland

kaqla dougfa said:


> вимагаю створення треду, де модератори пояснювали б громадькості за що того чи іншого користувача бріганули, чи забанили. На форумі повинна буди правова демократія із правом амністії, а не й*бнута автократія!
> 
> Дл приколаду:
> Бріганули/забанили когось - відзвітували.


На форуме нет демократии, но и налогов мы не собираем (C) Jan


----------



## artemka

мой опыт мне говорит, шо разбаненные или клоны забаненных не исправляются, а даже становятся хуже и в конце концов вынуждают их забанить снова.
евроадмины кстати против того, шоб эту тему просьб модерации тем и постов захламляли потоки банов-разбанов


----------



## indefinite

Levshev said:


> превратили тему про Евромайдан в клуб ватников, пора уже закрывать


до речі, тема єврмайдану вже себе вичерпала. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1678165&page=627
пропозиція закрити її, а натомість відкрити іншу.


----------



## Rainymuz

Нова тема по актуальним подіям в Україні
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1702771


----------



## _Hawk_

indefinite said:


> до речі, тема єврмайдану вже себе вичерпала.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1678165&page=627
> пропозиція закрити її, а натомість відкрити іншу.


Закрив


----------



## Layne

artemka said:


> мой опыт мне говорит, шо разбаненные или клоны забаненных не исправляются, а даже становятся хуже и в конце концов вынуждают их забанить снова.
> евроадмины кстати против того, шоб эту тему просьб модерации тем и постов захламляли потоки банов-разбанов


В Остапа за 4 роки не було жодних попереджень, карток..


----------



## Levshev

какой Остап, когда страну оккупируют?


----------



## IllyaDe

Rainymuz said:


> Нова тема по актуальним подіям в Україні
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1702771


модеры дайте доступ к этой теме, плиз, обещаю русских с гавном не смешивать


----------



## Che7779

IllyaDe said:


> модеры дайте доступ к этой теме, плиз, обещаю русских с гавном не смешивать


Зря просишь, не дадут, мне в козацьку раду уже два года как закрыт доступ, и никто на просьбу дать доступ ничего по-сути не ответил.


----------



## El Vampiro Ucraniano

Ya bachu sho miy ostanniy post buv proihnorovanyi. Vymahayu vidpovidi.

Takozh proshu navesty poryadok u hitsi pro Krym. Ye mira, yiyi pereishly. Za zhorstokyi trollinh osoblyvo chutlyvoho pytannya ya proshu zakryty dostup do kozatskoi rady dlya deyakyh osib.


----------



## Levshev

El Vampiro Ucraniano said:


> Ya bachu sho miy ostanniy post buv proihnorovanyi. Vymahayu vidpovidi.


это потому что твой транслит невозможно читать


----------



## El Vampiro Ucraniano

El Vampiro Ucraniano said:


> Артемка, ми давно тут. Давай будьмо відверті, багато наших гостей на словах вже пів Майдану, бандерівців і українців "перестріляли".
> 
> Якщо я не помиляюсь то і так звані "bash threads" заборонені. Водночас в "чайній" вже півтори тисячі сторінок настрочили. І очевидно про це "євромодам" забули доповісти.
> 
> А там і схвалювання убивств, і заклики до них і шалені радощі та оплески.





Levshev said:


> это потому что твой транслит невозможно читать


^^^^


----------



## Alexx_Lviv

artemka said:


> может включим бандюовоща? просто смеш интересно кто еще за него


Йому росіяни запросто 126% накрутять


----------



## Skysteel

Alexx_Lviv said:


> Йому росіяни запросто 126% накрутять


Сделаем открытую голосовалку,потом ватников можно будет вычесть.
Хотя если честно я бы сделал вход ватникам на форум платным(жаль технически это нет возможности реализовать).
Собранные средства отдавать на счёт МО.


----------



## Vovkulaka

Розблокуйте Київську Козраду. Стільки років вже проїшо! Срачу не буде! Більшість з тих хто його там розводив вже забанили. Тай я вже не той


----------



## Vitall

Прохання змінити букву на велику - опечатався)))
*Окупація криму / The occupation of the Crimea*


----------



## kaqla dougfa

а через що закрили тему про російську агресію в коз раді? через флуд?
просто цікаво


----------



## El Vampiro Ucraniano

Vitall said:


> Прохання змінити букву на велику - опечатався)))
> *Окупація криму / The occupation of the Crimea*


Прохання закрити дану тему. Там окрім лайна нічого не буде.

Тема клон, теми про агрессію.


----------



## Layne

Забаньте чергового "я руССке": rosiya_matushka

В галереї наших міст висирає своїм "ВеликоВатничеством".



> rosiya_matushka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Красота то какая...лепота. Все таки Харьков второй на Малоросии после "матери городов русских".
Click to expand...




> rosiya_matushka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Боже, какой же безобразный город.
Click to expand...


----------



## Rainymuz

Та то Тапки, він тролить же, забий


----------



## kizer

закройте этот тред
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=112752677#post112752677


----------



## kaqla dougfa

не розумію чим він вам заважає? не заходьте... 
Мені, іноді, цікаво почитати той бруд. Це ж флудильня - козацька рада, так нехай буде така гілка.


----------



## Equario

Всіх ватніків в ігнор і не буде проблем. Це наша гілка і тема для нас.


----------



## uchassneg

Є така ідея.
Зробити написання постів у коз раді платним для ватніків. Вартість 1 грн./пост. Написав ватнік пост, перерахував протягом доби гроші на спец рахунок - молодець. Не перерахував - пішов у бриг. Якось так.


----------



## Skysteel

Как контролировать будем?


----------



## asparagus91

Зачем закрыли тему про оккупацию Крыма? Самая актуальная тема на сегодня. И вполне нормальная тема, если ватникам не отвечать. К тому же, если ее не будет, весь срачь перейдет в другие ветки, просьба открыть!!!


----------



## melv

Бля, та вы задрали уже! Опять закрыли ветку про Крым. Так закройте всю Козраду, чего уж там. Какой авторитаризм блин, взяли и решили, хотя то, что там срач, вина не только юзеров, но и модеров. одним не нравится, другим нравится... Теперь будем все ветки так грохать, где русский насрал?

хотел скинуть текстик из жж там, так нифига... Читайте тут!))



> *Симферополь сегодня*
> 
> http://kelpai.livejournal.com/
> 
> Уже пару дней как телевышка за моим окном снова сверкает яркими огоньками. Муж шутит, что оккупанты ГТРК Крым, которые вошли на территорию телекомпании еще недели 3 назад, только сейчас научились отключать тревожную красную подсветку.
> А я думаю, что не включали, потому что один из вариантов подсветки был сине-желтый. А потом нашли способ переделать. Теперь мигает триколором.
> 
> Видела своими глазами рубли. Блестящие новенькие монетки. Оказалось, что в обменниках курс почти на четверть отличается от "пенсионного", в итоге накопления в гривне моментально похудели на 25%. Одна надежда, что удастся избавиться от гривны после разблокировки Привата. В городе ходит огромное количество мелочи, говорят, некоторые маршрутки отказываются брать. Все цены пересчитаны по 3,8, но при мне продавцы путались: делить или умножать? Самые ленивые округляют до 1:4, стараются минимизировать копеечную рублевую сдачу.
> Приватбанк все еще не работает. Не работают в Крыму и приватовские карты, выпущенные в остальной Украине. Мы отрезаны от банковской системы. Зарплату бюджетники получают налом в рублях.
> Подруга рассказывает: "сегодня оплатила абонемент в зал на апрель. кроме того что цена на 50 грн выросла, тренер обрадовал что за май будет брать только в рублях по коэфициенту 4, что значит с сегодняшним курсом за май мне вместо 350 грн придется выложить от 430 до 490". Она кстати не поддерживала всю эту маяту, сохраните буквы и не пишите "вот оно прозрение крымчан" плс. Бьет прежде всего по тем, кто и так этого не хотел.
> 
> Постепенно проясняется вопрос с мелким и средним бизнесом. Пока что Крым выдал условие заплатить налоги на счета в единственном типа "крымском" банке ЧБРР, налом, иначе налоговая РК сделает ататат. Украина наконец-то решила вопрос с теми, кто хочет продолжать платить налоги в казну государства: http://www.kmu.gov.ua/control/uk/publish/article?art_id=247141027&cat_id=244277212
> ( Collapse )
> Остается открытым вопрос, как избежать двойного налога: какая-то из налоговых, или РК или Украины, обязательно спросит, где деньги Зин. Зато для постановки на учет на материке не нужна регистрация вроде как, достаточно просто быть крымчанином. Это хорошо.
> Постепенно решаются и остальные бюрократические вопросы типа украинских загранов.
> 
> Российские паспорта... Больная тема. Читаю в топе жж, что мол всего-то 3 тысячи их выдано, никто больше не берет.
> Слушайте, ну это же просто нелепо! Я не знаю, как там в Осетии документы раздавали, но тут все четко по процедуре, сдать документы - это целое огромное дело и ТРИ очереди. Вот в очередь номер 3, типа финальную, люди заняли место на сентябрь. И на ноябрь есть! И очереди огромные!
> Сейчас уже всем понятно, что без гражданства тут ничего не сделать. Это даже мне понятно, увы.
> Кстати на этой неделе получить вид на жительство или отказаться от гражданства россии было нельзя - "нет бланков" и "нет процедуры, приходите потом". Люди страшно переживают из-за противоречивых сведений ФМС, новостей из РФ и Украины. Вдруг потом не впустят или оштрафуют, а если и того хуже - имущество отберут? Ведь все знают и постоянно шушукаются о том, что реестры БТИ увезли куда-то. А они все бумажные.
> Имхо больше похоже на городскую страшную легенду.
> Но я тоже на всякий случай боюсь.
> 
> Вообще, это конечно доказывает еще раз, что никакого плана нет и в помине. Ни в чем. Ни у России, ни у циркачей Аксенова и ко. Оказались даже не "неготовы", а просто в растерянности. Нет четких инструкций, есть очень много невыполнимых обещаний. От фейспалмов голова болит.
> 
> Еще у нас тут возродилось слово "национализация". Доктор Живаго, блин.
> Со смешанными чувствами читала про национализацию крупных винодельческих предприятий Массандры и ко. Смешивались во мне ужасные прогнозы, жизненный опыт и нелепая надежда.
> Надежда на то, что вдруг прилетят нло придет грамотный инвестор и сделает из классического советского вина какую-нибудь европейскую винную жемчужину. Сразу после честных выборов, ага. Глянь сколько ампелографических сокровищ в России-то, а! Согласна на нло
> Ну остальные чувства понятны. Виноградники Массандры и ко находятся на самых сладких участках побережья. За годы независимости Украины от них отстригли все что можно и нельзя. Последние несколько лет земли были слегка защищены тем, что любые решения по ним должна была принимать ВР Украины. Как и по заповедникам. Теперь все оказалось в руках честных вежливых дебилов Аксенова и Константинова, так что ждем новые коттеджи фирмы Консоль на ЮБК и в крымских горах!
> Когда национализация касается государственной собственности, это хотя бы объяснимо. Но вот что произошло с фирмой "Богдан" и с гостиницей "Ереван" - нет. Не было бы там военных машин с российскими номерами, можно было бы списать на передел собственности. А так получается передел с участием вежливых.
> 
> Вообще настроения как-то утряслись за месяц. Первые дни была паника, теперь паники нет. Журналисты, которых тут были сотни, разъехались. А ведь доходило до смешного - рейс из Москвы за день до референдума встречала половина местного ин.яза, все переводчиками подвизались.
> 
> Кстати нелепую привычку летать в охуенный Стамбул на выходные мы уже практически искоренили. Ведь Турецкие Авиалинии отменили все рейсы минимум до 17 июля. В Туапсе все равно летать не будем.
> Кстати если верить коммерсант.ру, то в Крыму может появится своя авиакомпания - или Red Wings или Грозный Авиа. Летать будут "Тушки". Зачем гражданам великой-страны-вставшей-с-колен летать на аэробусах и боингах? еще и в Константинополь, город не совсем русской не совсем славы... Хотя могил там русских достаточно, кстати неясно, почему юзеры жж не считают Стамбул родиной, ведь там русской крови пролито..
> 
> Бензин все еще по украинской невъебенной цене. Но вроде на заправках есть.
> В магазинах всего валом. Украинские товары еще есть, хотя молочки стало меньше имхо. Интересно, кто займет место украинских брендов. Жаль, если провтыкаются хорошие марки типа Яготинского или На Здоровье.
> 
> Кино показывают по-прежнему на украинском. Билеты в мультиплекс по-прежнему хрен достанешь. Это кстати известный казус: крымчан так сильно мучило кино на украинском, что продажи билетов наверняка страшно упали! Страшно! Ужас! Поэтому за 2 года в Крыму появилось 2 мультиплекса и аймакс. Чтобы крымчане больше страдали. Мерзкая Украина, издевалась над нами даже в мелочах!!!!
> Надеюсь мы сможем смотреть голливудское гавно на каком-нибудь языке, а то новости не очень оптимистичные. Хотя.. будем летать на Грозный Авиа в Цхинвал! И там смотреть "Елки-425".
> 
> Крымские татары подкинули любопытную новость о том, что они решили самоопределиться. Сразу скажу, что с ними это не в первый раз. Вообще курултай такое решение вынес еще в 1991, а теперь вот снова вспомнил. Мне кажется, что это попытка определить стартовую сумму торга с новой властью. Проблема в том, что Меджлис не имеет такого уж прям влияния на умы рядовых татар. И с каждым днем это влияние естественным путем растворяется в обычной человеческой жизни. Но судя по тому, как мне все пересказывают эту новость одинаковыми словами, это жжж было на российских тв-каналах. Возможно это у меня уже тумблер реальности барахлит, но это очень подозрительно, когда левые люди, которые татар не выделяли в толпе и годами брали с рук мясо и молоко, внезапно начинают в рифму что-то голосить. Я всегда в этом вижу добрые глаза Дмитрия нашего Геббельс-Киселева и его энергичные пассы руками. Дурная привычка
> А еще татарам активно предлагают всякие шняжки типа соборной мечети (наверное на Водохранке, где еще?), причем меня напрягает участие Кадырова во всей этой праздничной суете, Кадыров там, батальон "восток" тут.. Это подозрительно.
> Ваххабиты, которых в Крыму было немеряно, уже уехали кстати. В Украину. Сплетни утверждают, что это потому, что там пособие на детей больше. А я думаю, что причина в том, что Украина - одна из немногих стран, которая не решает активным образом проблему ваххабитов. В России есть соответствующие законы. И батальон "Восток" конечно.
> 
> Ну и о хорошем.
> Вода в канале есть, свет не отключают вроде, военные вышли все целые, в Украине с арены убирают правый сектор, через пролив тянут оптику (и уже очень давно кстате), особо патриотичные граждане верят, что вместе с оптикой тянут воду, электричество и газ. На попытки сказать "но это невозможно!" отвечают "русская весна -- стайл": "неужели ты думаешь, смерд, что Владимир Владимирович не решил этот вопрос?"
> 
> В целом настроения перешли из панических в упаднические. Очень много людей собираются сваливать. Свалят не все, конечно. Но вот это "я не смогу здесь жить" слышится постоянно. Уезжают те, у кого есть деньги, наш нищий средний класс. Многие отрицательно относятся к идеологии "вставания с колен", к духовным скрепам и обещаниям рая на земле.
> Кстати не надо мне писать "среди моих друзей таких нет". Потому что среди моих - есть. И я плачу о каждом, кого потерял Крым.
> У нормальных остальных людей много вопросов и ожидания, как у детей в новогоднюю ночь. Мало информации, мало планов, только абстрактное "все будет хорошо".
> 
> Хотела еще написать кусок простыни про российских комментаторов и их шаблонные аргументы, игнорирование логики, веру в злых фашистов, перекрученные факты, попытки высосать из пальца сакральную жертву в виде бедных беркутят, попытки упереть все в русскую кровь и референдум и т.п.,
> но у нас теперь по новому времени уже час!! ночи.
> До следующих встреч.
> 
> ЗЫ: традиционно прошу не тратить время на комментарии о том какая я дура\домохозяйка\продажная\бандеровка\проклинала майдан\хотела все нахаляву\звала россию\в ответе за всех крымчан\предала дедов\ничего не понимаю и т.п., поскольку мне искренне похуй на ваше мнение обо мне. Крестик в верхнем правом углу.
> Спасибо


----------



## melv

Ну шо, все, ветку Севастополя переносят?hno:


----------



## Rainymuz

SSC не повинен визнавати окупацію українського Крима і Севастополя і має приєднатися до санкцій проти Росії! Заборонити ватнікам виїзд за кордон постінг за межами своєї помийки свого форуму, зупинити переговори про відкриття нових кредитних ліній саб-форумів, заморозити активи за кордоном видалити всі теми стосовно Росії в міжнародній секції, обвалити ціни на нафту видаляти пости проплачених тролів. Забанити на форумі Путіна, врешті-решт.


----------



## kizer

а я повелся)


----------



## orland

melv said:


> Бля, та вы задрали уже! Опять закрыли ветку про Крым. Так закройте всю Козраду, чего уж там. Какой авторитаризм блин, взяли и решили, хотя то, что там срач, вина не только юзеров, но и модеров. одним не нравится, другим нравится... Теперь будем все ветки так грохать, где русский насрал?
> 
> хотел скинуть текстик из жж там, так нифига... Читайте тут!))


Потому что там есть с десяток троллей, которые регистрируются только ради этой темы. И когда число сообщений по теме начинает составлять подавляющее меньшинство, то единственным способом борьбы является полная ликвидация кормовой базы.


----------



## melv

orland said:


> Потому что там есть с десяток троллей, которые регистрируются только ради этой темы. И когда число сообщений по теме начинает составлять подавляющее меньшинство, то единственным способом борьбы является полная ликвидация кормовой базы.


ну так у вас же есть какие-то рычаги влияния. Не все ж ветки закрывать, где "братья" появляются


----------



## DuBerMaN

Всем ли удобно в Киевской ветке искать нужный ТРЦ, БЦ или ЖК... среди нескольких десятков разных тем?..Может можно темы разделить на два новых раздела - Жилищное Малоэтажное Строительство (до 20-ти этажей) и Коммерческая Недвижимость (БЦ, ТРЦ) ..этим самым ликвидировать вообще "изобилие" тем внизу под разделами.


----------



## Levshev

малоэтажное это до 5 этажей


----------



## DuBerMaN

не суть, просто Жилищное Строительство, которое не относится к разделу "высотное"


----------



## Alexx_Lviv

Включіть опитування в тему про вибори президента України. Кандидати вже затвердженні ЦВК.



> Богомолець Ольга Вадимівна
> Бойко Юрій Анатолійович
> Гриненко Андрій Валерійович
> Гриценко Анатолій Степанович
> Добкін Михайло Маркович
> Клименко Олександр Іванович
> Коновалюк Валерій Ілліч
> Королевська Наталія Юріївна
> Кузьмін Ренат Равелійович
> Куйбіда Василь Степанович
> Ляшко Олег Валерійович
> Маломуж Микола Григорович
> Порошенко Петро Олексійович
> Рабінович Вадим Зіновійович
> Саранов Володимир Георгійович
> Симоненко Петро Миколайович
> Тимошенко Юлія Володимирівна
> Тігіпко Сергій Леонідович
> Тягнибок Олег Ярославович
> Царьов Олег Анатолійович
> Цушко Василь Петрович
> Шкіряк Зорян Несторович
> Ярош Дмитро Анатолійович


----------



## artemka

Alexx_Lviv said:


> Тігіпко


фу, у него даже фамилия по-русски транслитирована


----------



## superodesit

прошу переименовать тему *ЖК «Моцарт» | 17 э. | предложено ‎*


в ЖК " Бельэтаж"\строится


----------



## Alexx_Lviv

artemka said:


> фу, у него даже фамилия по-русски транслитирована



А що з голосувалкою? Чому її не ставите?


----------



## orland

Создайте новую тему с голосовалкой. Затем мы объединим ее со старой.


----------



## artemka

токо помните шо в вопросе помещается очень мало бу


----------



## Alexx_Lviv

Створив голосувалку. переносьте.


----------



## Alexx_Lviv

Підправте дату закінчення голосування по президенту, чомусь стоїть 2 травня.


----------



## orland

^^Не получится. Надо новую создавать.


----------



## kizer

orland said:


> ^^Не получится. Надо новую создавать.


ну Ёмаё)))))


----------



## kaqla dougfa

та норм усе. хто хотів - проголосував. Порох чемпіон)


----------



## Alexx_Lviv

orland said:


> ^^Не получится. Надо новую создавать.


тоді нову створимо після 2 травня, після закінчення цієї.


----------



## Vadon

Alexx_Lviv said:


> тоді нову створимо після 2 травня, після закінчення цієї.


Да, предлагаю во второе голосование внести 5ку победителей. Сделаем типа 2го тура выборов)


----------



## kizer

artemka said:


> раньше кстати модеры могли даже результаты голосования менять, щас вобще ничего


диктатура)


----------



## Vitaliy_Ukraine

Перемейнуйте тему на ЖК «*Київська Венеція*» | 2×36 п. | *2015* будується

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1457148


----------



## Vadon

Vitaliy_Ukraine said:


> Перемейнуйте тему на ЖК «*Київська Венеція*» | 2×36 п. | *2015* будується
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1457148


Во блин, и не знал, что он так называется)
В Венеции от такой этажности бы офигели))))


----------



## Vitaliy_Ukraine

мда,нелогічно якось назвали...


----------



## Vadon

Vitaliy_Ukraine said:


> мда,нелогічно якось назвали...


Ну рядом канал Русановский) Только за каким хэром сюда Венецию приплели) Богатая у кого-то фантазия была.


----------



## rumoruka

Vadon said:


> Ну рядом канал Русановский) Только за каким хэром сюда Венецию приплели) Богатая у кого-то фантазия была.


Так русановка "киевской венецией" зовется...


----------



## Vadon

rumoruka said:


> Так русановка "киевской венецией" зовется...


Ну тогда понятно)


----------



## nostalgy

просьба сменить этажность в теме с 
*ЖОК «Лайтхаус» | 18 э.| 2015 строится* на* ЖОК «Лайтхаус» | 17 э.| 2015 строится*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=113147681#post113147681

заранее благодарю )))


----------



## gfol

киевляне я тут в раздумьях..есть ли смысл создавать тему здания Киева 100м+ ?
с одной стороны интересно а с другой стороны их дохера и подсчитать высоту тяжело
отпишите что думаете по этому поводу


----------



## gfol

artemka said:


> по каждому дому отдельная тема в отдельном подфоруме


я немного неправильно выразился..не просто тема где будут обсуждаться здания 100+ (для этого есть Высотное строительство) а именно список, как список зданий 30+ этажей


----------



## superodesit

прохання перейменувати http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1461177 в *Готелі Імперіал та Велика Московська*


----------



## kaqla dougfa

Перенесіть ці пости (#4, #5, #6, #7, #15, #16) із благоустрою (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1650789) у новостворений тред "велоінфраструктура" (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=113329924).

Тільки розташуйте їх зверху над новими постами, а не знизу.
дякую


----------



## orland

superodesit said:


> прохання перейменувати http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1461177 в *Готелі Імперіал та Велика Московська*


Не влазит название. И вообще не самая удачная идея смешивать в одном треде два совершенно независимых объекта.


----------



## superodesit

orland said:


> Не влазит название. И вообще не самая удачная идея смешивать в одном треде *два совершенно независимых объекта.*


они находятся рядом, через дом и строит их одна и та же стр. компания. Если нет, разделите на 2 отдельные темы


----------



## orland

Ясно. Но название все равно не поместится. Лучше все же разделить в разные темы.


----------



## nostalgy

Просьба к модераторам сменить статус объекта

ТДЦ «Перекрёсток» | 20 э.| 2016 *утверждён* на ТДЦ «Перекрёсток» | 20 э.| 2016 *строится* 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1700148

Благодарю ))


----------



## indefinite

Прохання підкорегувати назву теми, забравши останні зайві символи. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=113498720#post113498720


----------



## nostalgy

Может кто-то подскажет что сделать что-бы страницы форума обратно отображались на английском, а не на испанском ???


----------



## Alexx_Lviv

nostalgy said:


> Может кто-то подскажет что сделать что-бы страницы форума обратно отображались на английском, а не на испанском ???


В самому низу сторінки є синя полоса і зліва на ній можна вибрати англ чи іспанську


----------



## nostalgy

Alexx_Lviv said:


> В самому низу сторінки є синя полоса і зліва на ній можна вибрати англ чи іспанську


Дякую )))


----------



## indefinite

Прохання до модераторів, виправити назву, бо незрозуміло яке це місто.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1722854

*Хмельницький: рагулізм, жлобство і несмак*

.


----------



## indefinite

Суть не в "разделе".
Так краще шукати через пошуковi системи.


----------



## indefinite

indefinite said:


> Прохання до модераторів, виправити назву, бо незрозуміло яке це місто.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1722854
> 
> *Хмельницький: рагулізм, жлобство і несмак*



в нас більше модераторів крім артьомки немає? 
прохання залишається в силі.
дякую.


----------



## nostalgy

Подскажите что это за фигня такая, каждый день у меня на странице весит вчерашний банер, когда открываю голосовалку появляется сегодняшний??? Как это исправить ??


----------



## Skysteel

Поменяйте название этой темы http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1728707 на "Цитуємо ватніків"
И предлагаю дать этому треду новое название
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1731826
"Факты гибели российских наемников на Донбассе."


----------



## kizer

господа модераторы, вы можете наконец-то успокоить эту особь - *kazan43*


----------



## kizer

объедините пожалуйста два треда этот http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=114803297&postcount=1
с этим http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1732577

спасибо заранее


----------



## bets

за что вадон в бриге???


----------



## fylhsqrj

Він в російську секції випадково наступив.

А наші модери походу на фронті. Tushakan, Hawk i Artemka в батальйоні Донбас, а orland, хз, може і в ДНР.


----------



## kizer

bets said:


> за что вадон в бриге???


он им запостил песенку, а они обиделись, теперь он до 20го в отпуске)


----------



## kizer

не ну, модеры, ну это уже что-то с чем-то, ЗАБАНЬТЕ УЖЕ ЭТО ХУЙЛО - kazan43

несмотря на то что это коз. рада, по моему угрозы убить/разорвать это уже 100500 банов


----------



## indefinite

прохання почистити весь срач, починаючи *з 230 посту,* що не відноситься до теми фото Луганська. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=834756&page=12
дякую.


----------



## indefinite

kizer said:


> он им запостил песенку, а они обиделись, теперь он до 20го в отпуске)


шлягер "путин - хуйло" ?


----------



## gfol

админы большая просьба удалить треды с отстойными коробками по типу Малахита
и сделать отдельную ветку для ТЦ/ТРЦ и Малоэтажное строительство


----------



## Vovkulaka

Обєднайте теми:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1355907
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1707422


----------



## Mr.Shaker

Забаньте "Енерджі" в донецькій гілці який 72пт шрифтом посилає всіх


----------



## V.BOBR

Прошу удалить тему http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1715772
Спасибо!


----------



## nostalgy

Прошу удалить тему http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=656494
Благодарю ))


----------



## kizer

блин, за шо опять тапки забанили?)
не продержался и дня)


----------



## IllyaDe

просьба объединить эти темы
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=941170
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1734610


----------



## superodesit

Edelweiss Kh said:


> Може вже назву гілки перейменувати з " предложено " в "будується"?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692720&page=6
підтримую


----------



## Vadon

Опа, а за шо Суперодесита бриганули и Алекса???


----------



## kizer

Vadon said:


> Опа, а за шо Суперодесита бриганули и Алекса???


наверное в ватную заходили


----------



## Alexx_Lviv

Vadon said:


> Опа, а за шо Суперодесита бриганули и Алекса???


Вже. Був в ватній, і написав одну відповідь що "тепер пляжі Криму пусті" так відразу мсаша65 забрігав з резолюцією - тролінг. Кацапи, що з них взяти, вони ж ні в чому не розбираються


----------



## fylhsqrj

маемо(


----------



## kizer

Evsid said:


> Почему у меня при последовательном переходе страниц в одной теме, а вчера и сегодня тоже в целом, выкидывает Error 522? А если чередовать открытие опера/хром, сразу открывается? Это у одного меня такое, не подскажите?





Equario said:


> У мене теж саме.





fylhsqrj said:


> То у всіх таке.





fylhsqrj said:


> маемо(


была DDoS атака на форум очередная, и длилась очень долго, админ железяк в твит писал...



> DaiTengu @DaiTengu · 14 июля
> 
> one of these days I need to thank the guys DDoSing #Skyscrapercity. I'm rather enjoying this, and learning a lot!





> DaiTengu @DaiTengu · 14 июля
> 
> And #SkyscraperCity is back up!





> DaiTengu @DaiTengu · 18 ч
> 
> Hey, we're aware of the site problems with #SkyscraperCity. It seems only people outside the USA are having them at this point. we're on it.





> DaiTengu @DaiTengu · 13 ч
> 
> #SkyscraperCity is back up and running at 100%.


подпишитесь на него, будете в курсе событий, если форум падает)

еще есть твит SSC, там тоже пишут если че не так



> SkyscraperCity @SkyscraperCity · 14 июля
> 
> DDoS issues again... We're on it.


----------



## IllyaDe

просьба объединить эти две ветки http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1104173 http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1738148


----------



## kizer

а за шо Vadon в бриг?


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Написав на росфорумі кілька безневинних реплік після того, як видалили їхю ватну гілку. Під гарячу руку попав.


----------



## indefinite

прохання перейменувати тему http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1515169 
на 

*Котеджне будівництво | таунхауси |котеджні містечка *


----------



## TRANCER_Kh

Я перепрошую. Але скажіть будь ласка чому на форумі зявлється один і той же персонаж,який в підсумку те й робить,що створює конфліктні ситуації або просто пише якісь нісенітниці?Начебто цей форум не для тупого торллінгу чи я помиляюся?

І таке вже повторюється не перший рік.Де реакція модераторів?


----------



## kaqla dougfa

видаліть це www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1739715.


----------



## Alexx_Lviv

Чому закрили тему Who is mr.Tobias?


----------



## Layne

^^ Дійсно! Дали хоча б можливість зясувати!


----------



## kaqla dougfa

об'єднайте голосувалку звідси http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1739719 з головною темою про вік http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1090119&page=67

Було б добре якось зазначити, що опитування проводилось в 2014 р.


----------



## Каратель хунты1

TRANCER_Kh said:


> Я перепрошую. Але скажіть будь ласка чому на форумі зявлється один і той же персонаж,який в підсумку те й робить,що створює конфліктні ситуації або просто пише якісь нісенітниці?Начебто цей форум не для тупого торллінгу чи я помиляюся?
> 
> І таке вже повторюється не перший рік.Де реакція модераторів?


Это ты типо на Тобиаса гонишь?


----------



## indefinite

прохання перенести пости http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1512656&page=9 із 173 по 181 включно - сюди http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=115958406#post115958406


----------



## Alexx_Lviv

Чи має право модер з руськоі гілки роздавати бріги в українській секції?


----------



## _Hawk_

Alexx_Lviv said:


> Чи має право модер з руськоі гілки роздавати бріги в українській секції?


Звісно ні, це грубе порушення правил форума.


----------



## Mr.Shaker

Проханя змінити «Набережний квартал» | 11-14 п.×18 | будується на «Набережний квартал» | 11-1*2* п.×1*5* | будується


----------



## Mr.Shaker

А якщо натиснути на "знак Увага" російському модері модератору рос гілці , токому піде скарга на розгляд?


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

От цікаво, на інших сабфорумах SSC є ще дискримінація мови, тим більше від модера?


msasha_65 said:


> Vovkulaka - Я тебя предупреждал, чтобы на своём непонятном наречии здесь ничего не писал?
> 
> 
> 
> Предупреждал.
> 
> 
> 
> Так какого хрена ты просьбу модератора игнорируешь?
> 
> 
> 
> Это русский тред, изволь писать здесь по-русски, уважай собеседников.
> 
> 
> 
> Даю тебе 5 минут на исправление ситуации. Время пошло.


----------



## tobias

Є потреба поширювати серед українців інформацію про існування SSC?


----------



## IllyaDe

да, надо чтобы все 40 млн сидели здесь на форуме


----------



## Alexx_Lviv

kizer said:


> через приложение
> тел и планшет на дроиде?


да. типа тапатолк? хєрня полная я там ничего не понял :nuts:


----------



## kizer

Alexx_Lviv said:


> да. типа тапатолк? хєрня полная я там ничего не понял :nuts:


есть еще оф. приложение, которое написал один из юзеров форума поищи в гугл плей skyscraper city, он простенькое, я им постоянно с телефона пользуюсь, вроде работает норм, без сбоев


----------



## Alexx_Lviv

kizer said:


> есть еще оф. приложение, которое написал один из юзеров форума поищи в гугл плей skyscraper city, он простенькое, я им постоянно с телефона пользуюсь, вроде работает норм, без сбоев


дякую


----------



## andr243

Доброго дня всім.
Мені пояснювали що для того щоб поставити фото потрібно набрати 10 Постів.
У мене вже 12 а всеодно : You may not post attachments.
Що ще не так ?


----------



## andriykо

test


----------



## andriykо

Можливо ти якось неправильно вставляєш зображення.


----------



## **RS**

Просьба модераторам подправить названия следующих веток:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1660800 --->> *Академический (ex~Park-14 tower F) | 60m 17 fl | 3x11 fl | 2016 U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1635759 --->> *Ленинградский квартал | 127m 31 fl | 5x80.2m 5x20 fl | 5x49.8m 5x12 fl | 2020 Prep*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1600965 --->> *Аркадия | 4x45m 4х13 fl | 5х12 fl | 18х5 fl | 2015 U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1665851 --->> *Акварели | 17x10 fl | 2015 U/C*

Спасибо!


----------



## nostalgy

Хтось підскаже, що це за фігня сталася у мене з форумом ?










зникли назви міст і шрифт змінився?


----------



## andriykо

в мене теж


----------



## nostalgy

andriykо;117082500 said:


> в мене теж


а я думав, що то тільки у мене такий глюк


----------



## kizer

а теперь под темы пропали


----------



## indefinite

зараз взагалі якось так (


----------



## bets

блять, меня кумарит, что Киев особняком стоит


----------



## nostalgy

як на вашу думку, що то творится з форумом?


----------



## kizer

bets said:


> блять, меня кумарит, что Киев особняком стоит


ну так, в конституции записано, город Киев имеет особый статус))))))))


----------



## Jasse James

Форум как-то чище выглядеть стал. Шрифты поменяли?


----------



## kizer

мне кажется обновили версию форума, вроде была 3.8.7, а ща Powered by vBulletin® Version 3.8.8 Beta 1, хотя хз))) догадки)


----------



## orland

Не, просто хакнули форум. Но теперь уже все в порядке.


----------



## IllyaDe

в треде про Ашхабад (фотоветка) начался срач между туркменом, казахом и узбеком, весело...


----------



## bets

а файних кобіт за шо прикрили?


----------



## superodesit

измените _строится _ на


superodesit said:


> дом *сдан*


----------



## **RS**

Просьба модераторам подкорректировать названия веток:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1660800 --->> *Академический (ex~Park-14 tower F) | 3x60m 3x17 fl | 2x11 fl | 2016 U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1666827 --->> *Фаворит | 4х11 fl | 2016 U/C*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1547291 --->> *T/O*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1128327 -->> *проспект Античный,13 | On Hold*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1570794 --->> *Com*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1611270 --->> *Ай-Петри | 3x12 fl | 2016 U/C*

Заранее спасибо!


----------



## artemka

пжл


----------



## IllyaDe

я чет не понял 21 декабря форум отключится от старой версии и тапаталка, ради своей новой, которая мягко говоря не взлетает?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/announcement.php?f=2513&a=1627


----------



## kizer

IllyaDe said:


> я чет не понял 21 декабря форум отключится от старой версии и тапаталка, ради своей новой, которая мягко говоря не взлетает?
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/announcement.php?f=2513&a=1627


да
только новая версия построена на таптоке)


----------



## Yura

Народ, у меня вопрос: как переименовать или удалить название нового треда? А то получилось не так как хотел..


----------



## kaqla dougfa

Yura said:


> Народ, у меня вопрос: как переименовать или удалить название нового треда? А то получилось не так как хотел..


напиши сюди нову назву треду і дай посилання на нього. модератори виправлять. Або напиши комусь з них в лс, так швидше буде
Сам ти нічого не перейменуєш


----------



## IllyaDe

kizer said:


> да
> только новая версия построена на таптоке)


и она мне абсолютно не нравится. Постоянно выскакивает огромная реклама, темы на которые ты подписан расположены в порядке написания там постов, а не сгрупированны по названиям тем


----------



## kizer

IllyaDe said:


> и она мне абсолютно не нравится. Постоянно выскакивает огромная реклама, темы на которые ты подписан расположены в порядке написания там постов, а не сгрупированны по названиям тем


мне тож не нравится...почитал отзывы на гугл плей под прогой, 95% людей считают так же


----------



## nostalgy

Просьба переименовать с *ЖК по ул. Шмидта, 15 | 21 э.| 76,5 м | 2016 строится* 
на *ЖК "Баку" | 21 э.| 76,5 м | 2016 строится*


Заранее спасибо ))


----------



## superodesit

забаньте шизика http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1186868


----------



## nostalgy

Прохання змінити назву *Ужгород | КЖК по вул.Гойди | 5 - 11 п.| 2016* 
на *Ужгород | КЖК "Dream City" | 5 - 11 п.| 2016*

дякую )))


----------



## kaqla dougfa

видаліть це http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1791131

дякую


----------



## superodesit

просьба переиначить тему, точнее изменить этажность на 3*24 эт. + 1*20 эт


----------



## andr243

А моє питання такe.
Чому в мене "You may not post attachments" хоч постів вже стало 17.


----------



## V.BOBR

прошу переименовать тему с _ЖК «ул. Жуковского-Гусенко» | 8-25 э.| отменен_ на *ЖК »Жукоffский» | 11 э | 2017*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=656494&page=10
Спасибо!


----------



## V.BOBR

просьба изменить статус с приостановлен на строится 
ЖК «Кристал» | 20, 23 э.| приостановлен
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=730952&page=11
Данке!


----------



## melv

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=120691170#post120691170

на *Park Tower | 17 п.| 2015 будується* будь ласка.


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Може пора створити свій сабфорум для Луцька? Активність зараз непогана.


----------



## IllyaDe

модеры а внесите пожалуйста этот пост в первый пост нашей темы про баннеры



Jan said:


> Okay, let's try this again. You can use this thread to submit daily banners for the forums.
> 
> Here are the rules
> - size: *615* x 123 px, .JPG, 72 dpi
> - no text, no markings, no flags, no nothing, just the image
> - need source name and link, preferably you yourself
> - explain a bit on what we see.
> 
> Cheers,


----------



## d-b

Змініть будь ласка тему:
на "*Незвичайні лави*"
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1773610


----------



## Vitaliy_Ukraine

Поменяйте,пожалуйста,название
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1497884

на * ЖК «Арт Хол» | 24 п.| 2015 довершений*


----------



## bets

d-b said:


> Змініть будь ласка тему:
> на "*Незвичайні лави*"
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1773610


Я бы не удивился, если тобиас создал бы этот тред


----------



## **RS**

Кто и зачем закрыл тред? :nuts: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1513775


----------



## Pzp

Модеры почистите тему військово-промисловий комплекс там очередной ****** срет.


----------



## Skysteel

Pzp said:


> Модеры почистите тему військово-промисловий комплекс там очередной ****** срет.


+1


----------



## V.BOBR

Просьба переименовать тему на *ЖК "Набережный квартал" | 12 э. | 2016 строится *http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1744902
Спасибо!


----------



## IllyaDe

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121339942#post121339942 =>> delete


----------



## dimlys1994

Переименуйте тему в *ЖК Атлант | 11 эт. | 2018 строится*:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1798164&page=2


----------



## Pzp

Модеры почистите тему Військово-промисловий комплекс


----------



## d-b

Прохання тепер вже почистити "Збройні сили України" http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1651079&page=161


----------



## Vitaliy_Ukraine

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=851488

Поменяйте пожалуйста на

*ЖК «Royal Tower» | 33 п. | 2015 будується*


----------



## d-b

Пропозиції до адмінів, відкрити для Чернівців і Кам'янець-Подільского свої окремі гілки.
Актівність там нормальна, і тем достатньо. Окремі гілки сприятимуть ще більшій активності.
*Чернівці: 22
Кам'янець-Подільский: 12*


----------



## nostalgy

d-b said:


> Пропозиції до адмінів, відкрити для Чернівців і Кам'янець-Подільского свої окремі гілки.
> Актівність там нормальна, і тем достатньо. Окремі гілки сприятиме ще більшій активності.
> *Чернівці: 22
> Кам'янець-Подільский: 12*


ну тоді і для Луцька з Ужгородом ^^


----------



## nostalgy

Прохання змінити назву теми *Пам'ятники Ужгорода* на *Маленькі пам'ятники Ужгорода *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=121730745#post121730745

дякую ))


----------



## d-b

Прохання змінити назву теми на "*Європейський вал*", і перенести в розділ "*Інфпраструктура*".
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1733060

Дякую.


----------



## artemka

nostalgy said:


> *Пам'ятники Ужгорода* на *Маленькі пам'ятники Ужгорода *


надолго ли хватит обновлений в такой теме?


----------



## nostalgy

artemka said:


> надолго ли хватит обновлений в такой теме?


каждый год ставят в среднем по два, а в перспективе еще много замыслов так что думаю тема постепенно будет наполнятся


----------



## dimlys1994

Можно исправить название темы - в *ЖК Атлант | 12 эт. | 2018 строится*‎:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1798164


----------



## dimlys1994

Можно пожалуйста исправить ошибки в заголовках

Первое - в *ЖК на Литейной, 2 | 17 эт. | 2016 строится*:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1728319

Второе - в *ЖК «Жукоffский» | 11 эт. | 2017 строится*:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=656494


----------



## V.BOBR

dimlys1994 said:


> Можно пожалуйста исправить ошибки в заголовках
> 
> Первое - в *ЖК на Литейной, 2 | 17 эт. | 2016 строится*:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1728319
> 
> Второе - в *ЖК «Жукоffский» | 11 эт. | 2017 предложено*:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=656494


в жуковском уже можно указать "строится", ибо строительство стартовало)


----------



## uchassneg

Пропоную створити в Козацькій раді тему "Політика України" і відкрити її тільки для вибраних користувачів.
Тобто, користувач пише: "прошу відкрити мені доступ до теми "Політика України", і після цього він починає бачити цю тему і дописувати в ній. Ватніків і росіян у тему не допускати.


----------



## Skysteel

uchassneg said:


> Пропоную створити в Козацькій раді тему "Політика України" і відкрити її тільки для вибраних користувачів.
> Тобто, користувач пише: "прошу відкрити мені доступ до теми "Політика України", і після цього він починає бачити цю тему і дописувати в ній. Ватніків і росіян у тему не допускати.


ты уверен что технически это возможно?


----------



## uchassneg

Так. На forum.milua так зробили з темою "Агресія РФ!". Чи розділом, не пам'ятаю вже. Правда, підозрюю, що для цього треба мати адмінські права. Ну хз, попитка не питка.


----------



## Skysteel

uchassneg said:


> Так. На forum.milua так зробили з темою "Агресія РФ!". Чи розділом, не пам'ятаю вже. Правда, підозрюю, що для цього треба мати адмінські права. Ну хз, попитка не питка.


Военно-исторический форум имеет другой движок.Мне известно что на SSC есть скрытые разделы с доступом только модераторам.


----------



## Marriarty

uchassneg said:


> Пропоную створити в Козацькій раді тему "Політика України" і відкрити її тільки для вибраних користувачів.
> Тобто, користувач пише: "прошу відкрити мені доступ до теми "Політика України", і після цього він починає бачити цю тему і дописувати в ній. Ватніків і росіян у тему не допускати.


я только за, но если гулять, то весь форум козрада закрыть для рахообразных.


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

^^ Оця функція можлива. Деякі наші форумчани не мають доступу до КР. Було б добре, якби так само зробили для козломордих.


----------



## indefinite

не працює Ютуб у Мозілі. (в Хромі ок)
хто знає як пофіксити? 
(пс. як варіант ставив add-on в мозілі - HTML5 player - не помогло)


----------



## Alexx_Lvіv

Хто закрив тему "Новости,рейтинги обсуждения" в Севастопольській гілці і навіщо? 
Українські модери, може пора зняти регалії з RS?


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Перейменуйте, будь ласка, тему з *ЖК «Парковий бульвар» | 16 п.| будується* в 
*ЖК «Парковий бульвар» | 17 п.| 2015 будується*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1655471&page=16


----------



## xrondead

Наболело. Хоть я и из категории "понаприехали тут", но прошу перенести тему Будівельна техніка | Construction machinery из раздела Львів / Lviv в раздел Економіка, наука, технології

Ребята, которые постят в этой теме, давайте без обид. Ваша тема очень крута и вы настоящие энтузиасты kay:, но:

1) там, наверное, 90% материала не относятся конкретно к Львову. Это первая причина, по которой я пропускаю данную тему, когда читаю Львовский раздел.
2) это самая "тяжелая" в плане трафика тема в Львовском разделе, 90% постов это куча фото (далеко не лоу-рез) и видео. Когда захочу прочесть - браузер начинает лагать. Когда случайно открою - то же самое, но раздражения больше 

Это единственная тема, которую я в Львовской ветке не открываю каждый день  И, подозреваю, далеко я не один такой. Если я не прав, или эта тема уже раньше безуспешно поднималась, прошу камнями не закидывать :cheers:


----------



## kizer

шо за? это мне козраду закрыли?)))
Андрюху задвухсотили


----------



## nostalgy

kizer said:


> шо за? это мне козраду закрыли?)))


Это не только тебе, а походу много кому. Не могу понять за что мне закрыли??? я в нее и так редко заходил


----------



## Vitaliy_Ukraine

А шо за хрень с козрадой?Я аж пересрал,думал забанили...уже начал вспоминать за что...так вроде кроме укрсекции нигде и не писал ни разу)


----------



## Rainymuz

Маштаби ЗРАДИ вражають!! Дивитися не можна, сльози течуть, зрада тотальна!!!11










Зате на другій сторінці Козради повна і розгромна ПЕРЕМОГА!!


----------



## Vitaliy_Ukraine

Это за разглашение пока-что еще государственной,а то и всемирной тайны


----------



## El Vampiro Ucraniano

Тут щось незрозуміле. Мені закрили козацьку раду. Я останній раз відписував туди в лютому. Тим більше в суперечки я не влажу ні з ким.


----------



## kizer

а за шо этот тред закрывать?

Q&A Ukraine: Your Questions Answered


----------



## kizer

да кто-то из модеров что-то мутит, но вряд ли это наши модеры!
стопудово РС!


----------



## nostalgy

El Vampiro Ucraniano said:


> Тут щось незрозуміле. Мені закрили козацьку раду. Я останній раз відписував туди в лютому. Тим більше в суперечки я не влажу ні з ким.


та це всім закрили


----------



## V_etas

Singidunum said:


> I've already answered your question, you can keep asking "but what about Russia?" but I don't intend to repeat myself. I have however asked some questions, and depending on the answers I might start reopening threads straight away. It's up to you, but be careful what promises you make, if you intend to post porn then don't say you don't intend to do it.


сделай тогда так, что бы только украинцы могли заходить в козацьку раду. что бы здесь не было русских.


----------



## IllyaDe

а вообще интересно, что наши модеры за двое суток ничего не сказали


----------



## Mr.Cage

Dear *Singidunum*, послушай. Наша ветка закрыта для незарегестрированных пользователей. Если я не залогинен, я её НЕ ВИЖУ. Какой еще Гугл???

Объясни, пожалуйста, почему МОДЕРАТОР может *постить такое* и соответствующую ветку не закрывают, а нашу - да?

Еще вопрос. Почему этот модератор может писать уйму оскорбительных постов, в том числе и с матами, и его не разжалуют до обычного юзера? С нашим Велесом такое сделали, непонятно за что. А российский модератор продолжает наглеть. И матерится он тоже. Он, модератор. И ты спрашиваешь, почему мы задаём тебе вопросы и почему мы возмущены? Мы возмущены не тем, что на форуме есть правила, которых следует придерживаться, мы возмущены в первую очередь двойными стандартами.


----------



## V_etas

Singidunum, забань этого. он много раз разжигал межнациональную рознь и призывал к убийству украинцев. а так же постит гифки.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=122396859&postcount=102


----------



## Singidunum

Mr.Cage said:


> Dear *Singidunum*, послушай. Наша ветка закрыта для незарегестрированных пользователей. Если я не залогинен, я её НЕ ВИЖУ. Какой еще Гугл???


I already said I am not going to discuss this with you. Things are as they are, and whether you understand the technicalities behind it or not - I couldn't care less. Just please accept it. The same goes for "what about Russia", this is the third time I am saying this, I think it is enough. 



V_etas said:


> сделай тогда так, что бы только украинцы могли заходить в козацьку раду. что бы здесь не было русских.


That's oversimplification bordering chauvinism. But there might be something to it. A while ago Serbian and Croatian moderators made a list of biggest nationalists in the two sections and excluded them from the other section. It worked great, we rarely have any issues these days! But only Russian and Ukrainian mods can do this. It's a very tender system and shouldn't be used all the time, so they need to work together and write up a list that will be added. It could help a lot, but I can't do anything to make this come to fruition.



V_etas said:


> Еще вопрос. Почему этот модератор может писать уйму оскорбительных постов, в том числе и с матами, и его не разжалуют до обычного юзера?


No Ukrainian mod *ever* raised such an issue as far as I know.


----------



## Alexx_Lvіv

Singidunum said:


> No Ukrainian mod *ever* raised such an issue as far as I know.


Це шедевр від наших модерів.:nuts:


----------



## Singidunum

Singidunum said:


> Anyway, is there anyone who still doesn't understand that we can't accept posts that contain graphic images, nudity, foul language, hate speech and that such posts could lead to far more serious consequences such as an entire shut down of the forum? Is there anyone who intends to continue making such posts or applauding those who come here to do that? You need to be active in protection of your section by reporting such content, someone who posts it might be simply unaware of the rules, without any bad intentions, so reporting it won't be seen as ratting and the person will not face any consequences if he is a first time offender, we will just issue a warning to him explaining the situation.
> 
> If we agree on the above, I may start reopening threads which probably don't contain any dubious content right now and leave those few problematic to Ukrainian mods to clean them up before we can reopen them.
> 
> What do you say?


If I get positive response to the above I will reopen most of the threads.


----------



## Singidunum

I have reopened most of the threads. I've left the most massive ones or the threads that previously had some issues, closed for a clean up. *Do not reopen Vers.2 threads on the same topic.* How quickly these threads are reopened is not up to me, it's up to local mods.


----------



## TRANCER_Kh

По правде говоря форум перешел в такую стадию,что обсуждение строительства отошло на второй план. Насколько это правильно на как бы профильном форуме,не знаю. Но сам факт того,что ССК для большинства Украинских пользователей превратился лишь в посещение Коз.рады,не правильно. Конечно есть зеры,которые и регились здесь лишь для посещения Коз.рады. Чтобы постить,манипулировать остальными.

И я может где то согласен с теми драконовскими санкциями,что были применены. Но если уж быть последовательными,то пусть и у соседей проведут чистки. Баны чертям,закрытие провокационных тем.Вот тогда я пойму все эти действия по отношению к Нам.А так,очередное проявление не уважения к Украине!


----------



## Mr.Shaker

TRANCER_Kh said:


> По правде говоря форум перешел в такую стадию,что обсуждение строительства отошло на второй план. Насколько это правильно на как бы профильном форуме,не знаю. Но сам факт того,что ССК для большинства Украинских пользователей превратился лишь в посещение Коз.рады,не правильно. Конечно есть зеры,которые и регились здесь лишь для посещения Коз.рады. Чтобы постить,манипулировать остальными.
> 
> И я может где то согласен с теми драконовскими санкциями,что были применены. Но если уж быть последовательными,то пусть и у соседей проведут чистки. Баны чертям,закрытие провокационных тем.Вот тогда я пойму все эти действия по отношению к Нам.А так,очередное проявление не уважения к Украине!


Не говори хєрні! Я не бачив жодного юзера який би тільки в Коз раді сидів, І андрійка і кайзер брали активну участь у своїх місцевих форумах

Програмістів хай розглянуть мою версію про новий форум


----------



## TRANCER_Kh

Mr.Shaker said:


> Не говори хєрні! Я не бачив жодного юзера який би тільки в Коз раді сидів, І андрійка і кайзер брали активну участь у своїх місцевих форумах
> 
> Програмістів хай розглянуть мою версію про новий форум


а что Андрийко и Кайзер единственные? Поверь есть ребята,которые зарегились аккурат между ноябрем 2013 и февралем 2014 и тусовались исключительно в Коз.раде.Но не буду спорить далее на эту тему.

Даже по себе могу сказать,что раньше заходя на ССК ,в первую очередь монитрил Харьковскую секцию,затем Общеукраинский фототред,далее Спорт,культура,развлечения. И только потом Коз.рада.Сейчас же все наоборот.


----------



## Malco

TRANCER_Kh said:


> а что Андрийко и Кайзер единственные? Поверь есть ребята,которые зарегились аккурат между ноябрем 2013 и февралем 2014 и тусовались исключительно в Коз.раде.Но не буду спорить далее на эту тему.
> 
> Даже по себе могу сказать,что раньше заходя на ССК ,в первую очередь монитрил Харьковскую секцию,затем Общеукраинский фототред,далее Спорт,культура,развлечения. И только потом Коз.рада.Сейчас же все наоборот.


ну так потому что год насыщен событиями, война майдан...все так не только ты


----------



## OlegSik

Ахахах, найперше відкрили теми Тобіаса (якщо їх взагалі закривали, не звернув увагу), навіть ватомодери не можуть йому протистояти. Пропоную зробити Тобі нашим модером, сюди взагалі всі боятимуться навіть сунутись. Я думаю тоді з часом навіть Ян зрозуміє сенс свого існування як індивідума на планеті Земля


----------



## OlegSik

TRANCER_Kh said:


> По правде говоря форум перешел в такую стадию,что обсуждение строительства отошло на второй план. Насколько это правильно на как бы профильном форуме,не знаю. Но сам факт того,что ССК для большинства Украинских пользователей превратился лишь в посещение Коз.рады,не правильно. *Конечно есть зеры,которые и регились здесь лишь для посещения Коз.рады. Чтобы постить,манипулировать остальными.*
> 
> И я может где то согласен с теми драконовскими санкциями,что были применены. Но если уж быть последовательными,то пусть и у соседей проведут чистки. Баны чертям,закрытие провокационных тем.Вот тогда я пойму все эти действия по отношению к Нам.А так,очередное проявление не уважения к Украине!


Таких відразу видно по кількості постів, так як пости в Козраді не рахуються, навіть якщо ти маєш на увазі нашого кубанського друга


----------



## Skysteel

мммм а за что Raimymuz забанили?


----------



## Mr.Cage

Чистка продолжается... Еще нескольким нашим - бриги.

Dear *Singidunum*, может всё-таки не стоит баны раздавать? Это слишком уж жёстко.


----------



## OlegSik

Та за останні дві доби тут більше 200-х і 300-х, ніж в зоні АТО (тьфу-тьфу-тьфу)


----------



## seeroman

Skysteel said:


> мммм а за что Raynimuz забанили?


Пише що в бригу


----------



## Embalmer

А на сколько времени бриг дается?


----------



## OlegSik

Embalmer said:


> А на сколько времени бриг дается?


В тебе має писати в повідомленні про бріг з якого числа ти зможеш знову писати на форумі


----------



## Tushkan

artfilippov said:


> Тушкан, а кто из наших модерировал козраду? Почему такое попустительство в отношении гастролеров, которые эту ветку откровенно и нагло засерали и, собственно, являлись одними из инициаторов ее закрытия?


Кого-то конкретного по козраде нет - у кого есть время, тот и модерирует. Насчет попустительства - залетные регулярно банятся и бригаются, но физически невозможно сидеть на форуме 24 часа в сутки, а троллей много и времени они не подбирают. Ну и когда кто-то банится оперативно, то этого никто не замечает. Зато если не успели, то сразу "ЗРАДА!!! ЗРАДА!!!" К тому же двое из наших модеров активно карточки последнее время (месяц-полтора) не раздают, возможно на то есть серьезные офф-лайн причины. Время-то сами видите какое. Как-то так.


----------



## Mr.Cage

Tushkan said:


> Кого-то конкретного по козраде нет - у кого есть время, тот и модерирует. Насчет попустительства - залетные регулярно банятся и бригаются, но физически невозможно сидеть на форуме 24 часа в сутки, а троллей много и времени они не подбирают. Ну и когда кто-то банится оперативно, то этого никто не замечает. Зато если не успели, то сразу "ЗРАДА!!! ЗРАДА!!!" К тому же двое из наших модеров активно карточки последнее время (месяц-полтора) не раздают, возможно на то есть серьезные офф-лайн причины. Время-то сами видите какое. Как-то так.


Понятно, со временем у многих проблемы. В таком случае, почему бы не поспособствовать тому, чтобы к вам присоединились новые люди? В первую очередь те, кто много времени проводит на форуме. Вам легче будет и всей Козраде лучше. Будет чище. Всё-таки для Козрады нужно больше модераторов. Потоки информации немаленькие.


----------



## Tushkan

Mr.Cage said:


> В таком случае, почему бы не поспособствовать тому, чтобы к вам присоединились новые люди?


А есть желающие? Я был бы за, но не факт, что "наверху" поддержат.


----------



## OlegSik

Tushkan said:


> Кого-то конкретного по козраде нет - у кого есть время, тот и модерирует. Насчет попустительства - залетные регулярно банятся и бригаются, но физически невозможно сидеть на форуме 24 часа в сутки, а троллей много и времени они не подбирают. Ну и когда кто-то банится оперативно, то этого никто не замечает. Зато если не успели, то сразу "ЗРАДА!!! ЗРАДА!!!" К тому же двое из наших модеров активно карточки последнее время (месяц-полтора) не раздают, возможно на то есть серьезные офф-лайн причины. Время-то сами видите какое. Как-то так.


А яка процедура обрання модераторів? А то якщо з чотирьох двоє неактивних, то це замало навіть для чисто профільних тем, а на офф-топ обов"язково потрібно хоча б одного, який на крайняк чистив би висери кацапів, а в ідеалі банив їх. Ну і потрібно комусь відстоювати інтереси Urban Ukraine, бо наприклад два уссатих модера з кацапської гілки - це взагалі за будь-якою гранню


----------



## Mr.Cage

Tushkan said:


> А есть желающие? Я был бы за, но не факт, что "наверху" поддержат.


Их масса) Выбирайте. Можно например соцгруппу создать или тему, где юзеры будут выдвигать свои кандидатуры. Вы отберете самые подходящие, а дальше уже как "наверху" скажут. Вай нот? Это решило бы массу проблем! Как вариант можно выдвигать модеров на отдельные подфорумы.


----------



## Tushkan

Mr.Cage said:


> Их масса) Выбирайте.


Конкретно?


----------



## OlegSik

Mr.Cage said:


> Их масса) Выбирайте. Можно например соцгруппу создать или тему, где юзеры будут выдвигать свои кандидатуры. Вы отберете самые подходящие, а дальше уже как "наверху" скажут. Вай нот? Это решило бы массу проблем! Как вариант можно выдвигать модеров на отдельные подфорумы.


Підтримує ідею окремих модераторів на підфоруми. Практично в кожній регіональній гілці є юзери з ідеальною репутацією, які постять тільки по темі, а чотири модери явно не можуть перевірити всі пости. Ну а в Козраді треба серйозного чувака ставити


----------



## Mr.Cage

Tushkan said:


> Конкретно?


Как минимум Вадон, Кайзер, вот Левшев писал.
На самом-то деле каждый второй не отказался бы от модерирования. Вопрос только в том, кто вам подойдет. Лучше создать топик, там станут точно известны все кандидатуры. Думаю список будет немаленький, точно сможете кого-то выбрать.


----------



## Evsid

Tushkan said:


> Конкретно?


Вот тут, Tushkan, видно, что тему не сильно мониторите))) Многие предлагали свои кандидатуры в тех ветках, в которых сейчас проблемы. Если уже речь идет о конкретике - еще раз желающие/голосовалка/предложение на верхушку. Все-таки наверное большинство и должно решать кто будет "смотрящим":lol::lol::lol:. По крайней мере это будет наверное оп демократически)


----------



## Tushkan

Evsid said:


> Вот тут, Tushkan, видно, что тему не сильно мониторите))) Многие предлагали свои кандидатуры в тех ветках, в которых сейчас проблемы. Если уже речь идет о конкретике - еще раз желающие/голосовалка/предложение на верхушку. Все-таки наверное большинство и должно решать кто будет "смотрящим":lol::lol::lol:. По крайней мере это будет наверное оп демократически)


Я примерно помню, кто в разное время изъявлял желание. Но вопрос стоит сейчас, а не тогда. Ну и не каждый подойдет, наверняка.


----------



## Mr.Cage

Не каждый, конечно, но выбор однозначно будет.


----------



## Evsid

Tushkan said:


> Я примерно помню, кто в разное время изъявлял желание. Но вопрос стоит сейчас, а не тогда. Ну и не каждый подойдет, наверняка.


Я когда еще с местной ветки не вылазил, всегда были желающие стать модераторами. Но всегда выбирали как-то тихо, не оглашая особо условий, многие обижались тогда что их не выбирали. И сейчас все за закрытыми дверями. Выставляйте на поверхность условия, требования. И сейчас кипишь о неравноправии в основном, чего не хотят понять модераторы выше. Я уверен в том, что все будут соблюдать правила, даже при неугодном им Андрейке, но! В ватной должны тоже действовать все правила, а на данный момент они считают что правило одно - не матюкаться, а остальное все можно, можно сколько угодно лить грязь в нашу сторону нивелируя не только правила форума, а и вообще все общечеловеческие. Вся зараза которая находится на форуме идет отту-же как и война на нашей земле. И что мешает нам, здесь поставить не одного модератора, как в ватной?


----------



## artfilippov

Mr.Cage said:


> Не каждый, конечно, но выбор однозначно будет.


Давайте не будем переливать из пустого в порожнее и просто сотрясать воздух. Делаю *конкретный запрос* к "жителям Шелдонополиса"

*Кто желает, имеет возможность, время и нервы, чтобы выдвинуть свою кандидатуру на ВОЗМОЖНОГО модератора УкрФорума?*

Свою кандидатуру выдвигать с пометкой темы "*Хочу быть Модератором*", чтоб никто не пропустил сообщение. На выдвижение, допустим, пару дней, потом создадим голосовалку и выберем себе, как хорошо заметил Эвсид, "смотрящего". Ну а там уже попросим Тушкана составить протекцию у Небожителей :cheers:

*WARNING!* Должность серьезная и предлагается исключительно для наведения порядка в нашей части форума, а не для получения кнопок "правления" и "вершиния судеб жалких людишек". Одного уже выбрали на "непризнанном полуострове", цены себе не сложит


----------



## Evsid

Пока мы сегодня пытались объяснить Администрации Форума то, что у нас происходит, "ватная" подтерла все негативные посты, поумерила пыл, и вообще сделалась "белой и пушистой"(типа как для ОБСЕ) . И они тут уже не причем, как и руские военные в Крыму и на Донбассе. Забыли о фронте, пока "третья сила" вмешалась... Вот так мы и проигрываем. Лишены той подлости против того, кто нам сунулся с оружием... информационным тоже, иногда в большей степени даже. и в учете желаемых событий (хотя в это не сильно верю), нужно сейчас больше бдить.


----------



## Mr.Cage

Evsid said:


> Пока мы сегодня пытались объяснить Администрации Форума то, что у нас происходит, "ватная" подтерла все негативные посты, поумерила пыл, и вообще сделалась "белой и пушистой"(типа как для ОБСЕ) . И они тут уже не причем, как и руские военные в Крыму и на Донбассе. Забыли о фронте, пока "третья сила" вмешалась... Вот так мы и проигрываем. Лишены той подлости против того, кто нам сунулся с оружием... информационным тоже, иногда в большей степени даже. и в учете желаемых событий (хотя в это не сильно верю), нужно сейчас больше бдить.


Если что, Singidunum, как супермодер, должен видеть даже подтертые посты.


----------



## SashOk

Tushkan said:


> Конкретно?


Skysteel, Volodmr, Marriarty


----------



## Istorik2012

Так потрібно валити всіх хто це зробив. Ми ж все ж таки бандерівці)))


----------



## Singidunum

artfilippov said:


> As I understand, you don't want to discuss this question because it's uncomfortable for you, right?


No you don't understand. I don't want to discuss it because there is nothing to discuss. Rules are clear. Google has extremely clear terms of service, so there is absolutely nothing to discuss.


----------



## Singidunum

Well I've raised this issue too, and Russian mods agreed not to use the "Federal Russian district of Crimea" on the forum and then a few weeks later suddenly that name appeared on Russian forum and since then there's been some communication issues on this matter. We are still trying to go back to what was agreed, that they may talk about Crimea as a region or a peninsula if they wish but without using the "Federal Russian district of Crimea".


----------



## Equario

Singidunum said:


> Well I've raised this issue too, and Russian mods agreed not to use the "Federal Russian district of Crimea" on the forum and then a few weeks later suddenly that name appeared on Russian forum and since then there's been some communication issues on this matter. We are still trying to go back to what was agreed, that they may talk about Crimea as a region or a peninsula if they wish but without using the "Federal Russian district of Crimea".


Then why not to do the same as here - just close it down and then communicate?


----------



## Oleg84

Дуже влучно сказано стосовно гілки "Новоросія та Україна" а також "Федерального округу Крим" у російському форумі. Чому їх не зачиняють модери?! За усіма міжнародними законами немає такої країни як Новоросія а Крим належить Україні. Як взагалі модери дозволяють росіянам створювати такі теми?! А якщо ще й подивитись що у цих темах пишуть про Україну та українців в цілому то складається враження що попав у психічну лікарню. На мою думку тут усе нагадує подвійні стандарти. Навіть уже не дозволяють банери Донецька та Криму викладати, мотивуючи тим що буде срач, так закрийте коменти і усе! За усіма міжнародними нормами ці землі є, були і будуть Україною! Продовжуйте і далі лизати сраку дорогі модери.


----------



## nostalgy

а я бы *Mr.Cage* модером в Козраде поставил, он там много времени проводит


----------



## IllyaDe

товарищи демократы, не знаю как там в руссоветке выбирают модераторов, может какими-то видами ролевых игор, но у нас принцип - знание английского, типа нейтральность, адекватность и отсутствие нарушений. И то не факт, все равно решение принимает Ян


----------



## Quicksilver

alex-Zam said:


> Good points. Besides, censorship or not, this forum is subject of private ownership, therefor using it is not a right, but a privilege. Personally, I've been reading it for many years, although pass through registration recently. This Forum helps a lot to make smart investments in real estate and simply admire good architecture as an art itself frozen in stone. Man up and roll with the program.


User and more user this is what this forum needs to attract more ads, private or not, simple, so Jan really shouldn't care. I guess there was too many complains from you know who, rest is complete bullshit.


----------



## ramanujann

Гілка "Новороссия и Украина" закрита! Вітаю, разом ми сила!



ancov said:


> Закрою-ка я пока тему в знак солидарности с нашими небратьями (ни по отчеству, ни по матери)


Але цього не достатньо. Росіяни хитрі і залишили її "Sticky", по-друге гілку не стерли а просто закрили (тимчасово). Це означає що ця анти-українська гілка на першій сторінці, на самому початку, і її можуть читати форумчани. Тому треба добиватися щоб її стерли повністю або хоча щоб зробили "unsticky" і вона сама з часом забудеться.
Також треба добиватися закриття інших анти-українських гілок (про Крим та інші).


----------



## Evsid

ramanujann said:


> Гілка "Новороссия и Украина" закрита! Вітаю, разом ми сила!
> 
> 
> 
> Але цього не достатньо. Росіяни хитрі і залишили її "Sticky", по-друге гілку не стерли а просто закрили (тимчасово). Це означає що ця анти-українська гілка на першій сторінці, на самому початку, і її можуть читати форумчани. Тому треба добиватися щоб її стерли повністю або хоча щоб зробили "unsticky" і вона сама з часом забудеться.
> Також треба добиватися закриття інших анти-українських гілок (про Крим та інші).


Чему ты радуешься? Они пока прикрыли её на время кипиша, типа сами все контролируют. Уйдут проверяющие, за день столько понаписывают...


----------



## ramanujann

Тому треба писати Яну та іншим щоб стерли її повністю або зробили unsticky and closed.
Нажаль більшого важко добитися...
Зараз напишу...

А де ValesHomes? Він колись був модератором і може знати впливових людей...


----------



## tremc

Это *ancov* у вас тут шухеру навел. К нему все вопросы.


----------



## skandflu

del


----------



## ramanujann

Dear moderators and admin. The anti-Ukrainian thread "Новороссия и Украина" http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=122412733#post122412733 is closed now. However this is far from satisfying because it wasn't deleted and it remains Sticky. This is unacceptable because almost every page on that thread contains offensive for Ukrainians posts. So please delete completely that topic, or at least make it unsticky and closed.

There are also other anti-Ukrainian topics such as this one about Crimea.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1707701

Thank you in advance!


----------



## TRANCER_Kh

Вот если не много разобраться. Коз.рада это тот раздел,где должны собираться исключительно Украинцы?Да. Коз.рада не видна тем,кто является гостем,а следовательно её содержимое видно только зарегеным. Кому должно быть интересно,что происходит в Украине? Украинцам. Что они и делали до этого в Коз.раде. Были темы,которые только Мы понимали и обсуждали.

Но вдруг начались массовые набеги кого то из вне?Почему?Какого?

Нам тут втирают про запрещенные материалы в наших темах. Так,это все происходит в Украине,у Нас. Как мы можем это не замечать и не обсуждать?Если у нас такая обстановка,что приходится выкладывать результаты боевых действий и радоваться тому,что враги из вне получают по заслугам. Почему мы не можем этого делать? Но мы не можем!!!

А вот на интернациональному форуме!!! вполне можно создавать темы про не существующие,не признанные республики. Делать темы про часть территории одного государства в секции другого. И давать право модерировать одному из люмпенов.Это вообще за гранью!!!

Крым кем признан как часть РФ? Так почему на международном форуме давать возможность создавать такие темы и давать право модерирование таким как РС. На лицо заангажированность кого то в угоду кому то. Вот тебе и Европа,демократия!!!


----------



## artfilippov

Singidunum said:


> No you don't understand. I don't want to discuss it because there is nothing to discuss. Rules are clear. Google has extremely clear terms of service, so there is absolutely nothing to discuss.


Stop making fools of us. Google have no permission to access this thread because it requires authorization. The only thing you do is just hiding with rules that doesn't work in that case.

So unfortunately it's definitely nothing to discuss with you, but on the other reason...


----------



## megajack

TRANCER_Kh said:


> А вот на интернациональному форуме!!! вполне можно создавать темы про не существующие,не признанные республики. Делать темы про часть территории одного государства в секции другого. И давать право модерировать одному из люмпенов.Это вообще за гранью!!!
> 
> Крым кем признан как часть РФ? Так почему на международном форуме давать возможность создавать такие темы и давать право модерирование таким как РС. На лицо заангажированность кого то в угоду кому то. Вот тебе и Европа,демократия!!!


In Turkish forum there are topics about "Turkish Republic of Northern Cyprus" construction and development at their "Local discussons" chapter: 1,2 etc. 
Taiwan is not recognised by most countries, but it has its own forum.
Kosovo... you know.


----------



## Mr.Cage

megajack said:


> In Turkish forum there are topics about "Turkish Republic of Northern Cyprus" construction and development at their "Local discussons" chapter: 1,2 etc.
> Taiwan is not recognised by most countries, but it has its own forum.
> Kosovo... you know.


Yeah, cool. Very "active" threads :lol:
Феерическое сравнение))


----------



## Quicksilver

megajack said:


> In Turkish forum there are topics about "Turkish Republic of Northern Cyprus" construction and development at their "Local discussons" chapter: 1,2 etc.
> Taiwan is not recognised by most countries, but it has its own forum.
> Kosovo... you know.


Не боись,, откроем тред Ичкерия


----------



## megajack

Quicksilver said:


> Не боись,, откроем тред Ичкерия


Ну если вы такие фанаты, обсуждайте хоть ISIL, хоть Боко Харам, хоть еще кого-то из _идеологически близких_, иншалла! Там говорят правда со строительством и урбанистикой есть некоторые проблемы


----------



## Mr.Cage

За то в "Новороссии" с этим проблем нет :lol:


----------



## Quicksilver

megajack said:


> Ну если вы такие фанаты, обсуждайте хоть ISIL, хоть Боко Харам, хоть еще кого-то из _идеологически близких_, иншалла! Там говорят правда со строительством и урбанистикой есть некоторые проблемы


Фантов доставать нафталиновые названия не отвечающие даже историческим границам пока что вижу только у вас.


----------



## IllyaDe

интересно мегажек качал бы свои права в судах если бы у него была квартира не в Харькове, а к примеру в Донецке


----------



## megajack

Quicksilver said:


> Фантов доставать нафталиновые названия не отвечающие даже историческим границам пока что вижу только у вас.


Да ладно, один наш кубанско-канадский общий знакомый со своими бесконечными кулстори про Кубань уже стал живым мемом.


----------



## Singidunum

ramanujann said:


> You have to take into account few things... First of all is the current situation in Ukraine, i.e. the war between Ukraine and Russia which have caused thousands of deaths and destruction. This obviously affects Ukrainian forum members.


It affects them obviously yet most people behave normally. We don't have to tolerate someone using the situation to troll the whole forum. It's an insult to all those who are actually affected and not behaving like they are crazy, don't you think?

This is regardless of the rules we have to follow, even if we didn't have those rules, it would still be unacceptable behaviour.



ramanujann said:


> But what causes such posts is that Russian forum members come here and provoke with their posts.


Local mods should erase such posts and issue infractions. Provocations won't be solved by using insane foul language that's for sure.



ramanujann said:


> The problem is that our moderators are not active enough to prevent all this and that's, btw, the reason why we are asking for additional moderators.


I've said, new mods are OK, but as I see most users here don't take this seriously and propose users who love to get into conflict themselves. Such people can't be good mods. A good mod would be primarily focused on this section rather than seeing his mod position as an improved position to fight with Russians.



ramanujann said:


> Also the problem is that you and other supermoderators and admins are not very eager to resolve these issues...


Well I eagerly talked to myself about this issue for months.



ramanujann said:


> For example, I have multiple times asked to make unsticky the anti-Ukrainian thread "Новороссия и Украина" in russian subforum and to rename few of them (e.g. the thread "Крымский федеральный округ России" to simply "Крым"). This can be done by few clicks, even by you, but this wasn't done yet...


That's simply because I first want to make sure that Russian mods won't go in a minute later and change the thread titles back and re-sticky that thread. Nothing more than that.


----------



## Wilhelm II

тогда вопрос к нашим модерам!
почистите, пжлст, тему новостей и откройте ее


----------



## Levshev

Wilhelm II, с 21 постом вне козрады и таким рвением обсуждать политоту зачем вообще находиться на этом форуме?


----------



## SeBer

Wilhelm II под прикрытием работает


----------



## SeBer

Singidunum said:


> As soon as locals mods have cleaned it, I've already said this. And I've also said not to open a new thread.


Это еще почему? Это не нарушение правил :bash::bash:


----------



## Singidunum

It is if I tell you not to do it. You are making things more difficult for the mods when there are thread duplicates and that's why. Can you please show some minimum patience?


----------



## Alexx_Lvіv

Singidunum said:


> It is if I tell you not to do it. You are making things more difficult for the mods when there are thread duplicates and that's why. Can you please show some minimum patience?


Is it possible to adopt another moderator for Ukraine?


----------



## Skysteel

yra1908 said:


> Підтримую кандидатуру Skysteel. Це прецедент - в рос. і укр. гілках будуть модери з одного міста Севастополя!)) Свого роду тролінг вати. Крім того вроді адекватний врівноважений юзер, в радикальних заявах непомічений. Хотілось б мати радикального модератора типу Андрійко чи kizer, але краще не опускатися до рівня кatzапні...


Пацан к успеху шел))))

Я звісно ціную таку довіру,але постійно переглядати КР фізично невзмозі.

Хоча був би непоганий trololo:lol:
Натомість пропоную розглянути кандидатури *Equario* та *Volodmr*

Обидва достатньо активні та врівноважені.


----------



## Singidunum

Alexx_Lvіv;122449724 said:


> Is it possible to adopt another moderator for Ukraine?


Yes but a moderator must be someone level-headed who wasn't infractioned let alone brigged or banned, someone who is experienced long-time user, someone who is focused on this section and not on Russia, someone who would moderate instead of argue.

уравновешенный
опытный
который уже внес вклад в развитие форума
умеренный
посредник 
доверенный
активный
заинтересованный
не готов закрывать глаза на преступления "своих" и не поставляет никого под защиту 
который никого не считает "своим"
сосредоточены на темы урбанизма
готов общаться с другими включая русских националистов

Not an army general for a war with Russia. This is an architectural forum after all.


----------



## Skysteel

Singidunum said:


> Yes but a moderator must be someone level-headed who wasn't infractioned let alone brigged or banned, someone who is experienced long-time user, someone who is focused on this section and not on Russia, someone who would moderate instead of argue.
> 
> уравновешенный
> опытный
> который уже внес вклад в развитие форума
> умеренный
> посредник
> доверенный
> активный
> заинтересованный
> сосредоточены на темы урбанизма
> готов общаться с другими включая русских националистов
> 
> Not an army general for a war with Russia. This is an architectural forum after all.


Браток,вот скажи мне как тогда анков и мсаша ухитрились стать модераторами?Или они натурой платили за это право?

Кстати Синджи без обид...а вместо тебя,решать проблемы между нами и людьми с лишней хромосомой,могут отправить кого то другого например вот этого парня?


----------



## Equario

Skysteel said:


> Пацан к успеху шел))))
> 
> Я звісно ціную таку довіру,але постійно переглядати КР фізично невзмозі.
> 
> Хоча був би непоганий trololo:lol:
> Натомість пропоную розглянути кандидатури *Equario* та *Volodmr*
> 
> Обидва достатньо активні та врівноважені.


Оу, величезне дякую за довіру! На жаль, у мене вже був бриг і я трохи в іншому часовому поясі перебуваю - не завжди зможу вчасно зреагувати.

Також підтримую кандидатуру *Volodmr*.

P.S. а за що *Skiff MC* забанили, а *Rainymuz* в бригу?


----------



## Singidunum

Skysteel said:


> Браток,вот скажи мне как тогда анков и мсаша ухитрились стать модераторами?Или они натурой платили за это право?


I have zero involvement in who becomes a Russian mod. Send that question to the first mod of Russian forum - coth. That is if you want an answer, in that case I'd drop the second part of your question.



Skysteel said:


> Кстати Синджи без обид...а вместо тебя,решать проблемы между нами и людьми с лишней хромосомой,могут отправить кого то другого например вот этого парня?


The rules are the same whether applied by me or Jonesy. We agree on everything. Though I personally suspect he is running a communist cell in Shropshire.


----------



## Skysteel

Гм а почему тогда первый модератор Urban Ukraine - artemka не обладает подобными полномочиями?


----------



## Singidunum

Skysteel said:


> Гм а почему тогда первый модератор Urban Ukraine - artemka не обладает подобными полномочиями?


Old forums that were never part of Euroscrapers, that is UK, Netherlands, France, Russia, Spain, Poland, Italy and Portugal don't ask anyone about anything (although not all of them have an admin, Russian new mods have to be approved by an admin). It is equally hard to solve any issue in British forum as it is in Russian, only you don't follow or care about that.

Also I don't think I've seen Ukrainian mods discussing between themselves about this, so I never thought it was a necessity. Russians are talking about these things between themselves a lot more.


----------



## nostalgy

Skysteel said:


> Гм а почему тогда первый модератор Urban Ukraine - artemka не обладает подобными полномочиями?


а разве первым модером не *Orland* был?


----------



## Skysteel

Т.е по факту нам выделяют новых модераторов в Urban Ukraine супермодераторы Euroscrapers в лучшем случае,в худшем подобное назначение одобряют coth с сотоварищами.Я правильно понимаю?

Местные модераторы могут оформить только просьбу к вышестоящим.


----------



## Skysteel

nostalgy said:


> а разве первым модером не *Orland* был?


artemka-Hawk-Orland-Tushkan 

как то так,насколько я помню.


----------



## Singidunum

Skysteel said:


> Т.е по факту нам выделяют новых модераторов в Urban Ukraine супермодераторы Euroscrapers в лучшем случае,в худшем подобное назначение одобряют coth с сотоварищами.Я правильно понимаю?


No. You asked me about how Russian mods are appointed.


----------



## Skysteel

Т.е по факту местные модераторы могли бы попросту попросить пятого модератора для skybar-а Urban Ukraine и его выделили бы?


----------



## nostalgy

Skysteel said:


> artemka-Hawk-Orland-Tushkan
> 
> как то так,насколько я помню.


а почему тогда в низу форума они идут в другой последовольности?


----------



## Skysteel

nostalgy said:


> а почему тогда в низу форума они идут в другой последовольности?


Орланда и Тушкана назначали при мне.Хока незадолго до меня.Первым был Артем.


----------



## Singidunum

Skysteel said:


> Т.е по факту местные модераторы могли бы попросту попросить пятого модератора для skybar-а Urban Ukraine и его выделили бы?


I think that the admins and Euromods wouldn't agree with a mod for one section, he would have to be a mod for the whole Urban Ukraine, but yeah if the candidate is good, he would be accepted. What do you think how the current mods became mods.


----------



## SashOk

Singidunum said:


> I think that the admins and Euromods wouldn't agree with a mod for one section, he would have to be a mod for the whole Urban Ukraine, but yeah if the candidate is good, he would be accepted. What do you think how the current mods became mods.


*Skysteel* хорошим будет модом:cheers:


----------



## Wilhelm II

SashOk said:


> *Skysteel* хорошим будет модом:cheers:


agree


----------



## ramanujann

Skysteel +1


----------



## Embalmer

Согласен на любого адекватного и беспощадного по отношению к вате


----------



## artfilippov

^^ Skysteel уже написал выше по этому поводу. Хотя я и сам бы за него отдал бы голос :cheers:


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

+1 *Skysteel*


----------



## ramanujann

Мда... гілку "Новороссия и Украина‎" знову відкрили! hno:
І вже десять нових сторінок срачу появилося...
Ось декілька постів які зовсім не анти-українські ін не порушують правила форуму...



Alex_Msk said:


> Balsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> так что до сих пор не российские танки и солдат в Донбассе? Да?
> 
> 
> 
> Тебе надо лучше знать историю России. Ты ее не знаешь. Новороссия никогда не была частью национальной территоии украинцев. Это территория России. И Россия имеет полное право защищать русских в Донбассе. Но делается это к сожалению, не напрямую. Если бы Российская армия вошла в города Донбасса, не было бы тысяч убитых бандеровцами мирных жителей.
Click to expand...




Alex_Msk said:


> ^^ предлагаю в качестве профилактики любому укру, замеченному в свидомизме, запрещать постить в чайной. Как поступили с чиженом. Уже ведь есть хороший опыт. Надо только его расширить





PANALEKS said:


> У хохлодаунов очередное обострение..





kanonirsss said:


> воистину свидомиты тупое быдло :nuts:





Ysh said:


> Balsen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Украина имеет право на защиту своих границ. Русский не должны въехать в Украину, ни поддержки сепаратистов.
> 
> 
> 
> Украина закончилась в феврале 2014 года. Ее законный президент изгнан, депутатов законного парламента запугали, убили или ограбили и изгнали. Потом в обстановке террора и войны провели бутафорские "выборы". Убивают мирных людей на Донбассе, которые несогласны это дерьмо терпеть. Нацисты свободно разгуливают с оружием, захватывают предприятия, убивают кого вздумается - и ничего не боятся. Людоеды вроде Бандеры и Шухевича у них герои. Какая это Украина? Это дикая Майдания.
Click to expand...




Fire_Kot said:


> Да что ты знаешь о границах Украины?
> Украина свои нынешние территории не завоевывала, а ей их подарили оторвав от России, Австрии, Румынии, Венгрии, да и ваши польские Луцк и Станиславов как не вспомнить? Хотите их обратно в состав Польши?:cheers:
> 
> Если говорить об украине в своих естественных границах - то это будет небольшое государство вроде Австрии или Словакии.
> Крым, Донбасс, Харьков, Одесса - это Россия, русские территории под временной оккупацией Украины. Крым уже Слава Б-гу вернулся.





Alex_Msk said:


> А то, что укроармия и укрофашисты убили в течение 8 месяцев непрерывных обстрелов градами 4000 мирных жителей Донецка и Луганска, и окрестных городов?
> 
> Страна, армия которой устраивает геноцид собственного народа, не имеет права на существование. Украины уже нет. Есть бандеровское нелегитимное бандформирование. Это всё. А Украины нет.





dars-dm said:


> Нужно, чтобы кто-нибудь смелый командир ДНР перебрался через линию вронта в Константиновку и захватил административное здание





SKYF said:


> Смотря кому поздно и что поздно?
> Украина сейчас по факту нежизнеспособная страна.
> Так как при существующей сейчас мировой системе она сама себя просто не способна прокормить.
> Россия 23 года Украину подкармливала и помогала ей держатся на плаву.
> Как вы вообще представляете себе перспективы Украины кроме развала?
> Или вы надеетесь на то что Украину дальше продолжит кто-то кормить?
> Не смешите...
> 
> Свидомитиые напоминают бомжа под забором, который проходящих мимо людей пытается учить жить.





KievSD said:


> Боинг сбили украинцы, потому что только у них был мотив.


----------



## SashOk

*Singidunum * как тебе боты Alex_Msk, PANALEKS, kanonirsss?


----------



## IllyaDe

SashOk said:


> *Singidunum * как тебе боты *Alex_Msk,* PANALEKS, kanonirsss?


у него еще и мульти


----------



## Mr.Cage

*Singidunum*, ну что скажешь на счет, пардон, высеров россиян? Не нужно ли закрыть эту тему, пораздавать им бриги и баны, как и нашим? Без претензий к тебе, просто вопрос, справедливый. Я надеюсь, ты не сотрешь сообщение с цитатами здесь? Мы все очень ждем твоей реакции и надеемся на справедливость с твоей стороны. Иначе же это точно можно будет расценивать как двойные стандарты, и в данном случае пояснения с твоей стороны будут выглядеть как минимум странно. Вот тебе пример нарушений, вот он! Что еще надо? Убедительная просьба детально ознакомится с этими сообщениями и принять меры. Спасибо.


----------



## vnick

Singidunum, hopefully, you understand that the only thing we ask you (and all other high-level mods) is not to make difference between Ukrainian and Russian parts of SSC forums. Especially if you guys understand that we have a real war in our country and many of East-Ukrainian forumers (including me) had to leave their homes...


----------



## Singidunum

I think it's not good manners to ask a question that was answered so many times. In short focus on Ukrainian forum. Whatever is happening in Russian forum does not mean it should be the same here. And if you want to know why any issues in the Russian forum are not fixed yet read this.



Singidunum said:


> OK I removed those posts, but can we now please focus on here?
> 
> Because I've already said and I can only repeat myself that we not unaware of the issues there, we simply don't have the resources to fight them at the same time. What tipped the scales here were graphic images. But just like during the cleanup of the German forum we knew about the issues in Ukrainian forum, likewise during the Ukrainian forum cleanup we know about the issues in Russian forum. But the only way for us to deal with this is a major cleanup, we cannot moderate Russian forum on a daily basis just like we can't moderate Ukrainian forum on daily basis. Things need to change from the root, and then we can deal with an occasional problem, but we can't play a role of anyone's maid.





Singidunum said:


> We can't deal with all sections at the same time. We've had huge issues in German forum and we didn't stop until they were fixed because we knew there were issues here. Likewise we can't ignore issues here because we know there are issues in Russian forum too. But it is also actively discussed among mods and admins.





Singidunum said:


> We'll get to that. Things were more urgent here because they were left unattended to the great frustration of European mods. But if you see any unacceptable content in Russian section please report it through the appropriate button. Please keep in mind that we are still far away from the bottom of this so right now we are not even looking at wrong attitude, we are looking at gross violations - graphic images, pornographic images, nudity, profanities.





Singidunum said:


> It's like you expect us to solve issues in Ukrainian and Russian forums simultaneously. That's not gonna happen because we don't have the resources. You are not Siamese twins anyway. And one piece of advice, stop looking at what is happening in Russian forum, that's the warning I always give to Serbian forumers when they start misbehaving and justifying it with "oh but in Croatian forum it's even worse!" - I don't care.





Singidunum said:


> We've already addressed this. When we were cleaning up the German forum we were aware that there are issues here. That doesn't mean we were applying selective justice and being harsh to Germans while letting Ukrainians off the hook, it's just that we can't do more than one section at a time. In the end it's in your best interest. You are the ones who will have a clean healthy positive section, why do you care so much if the Russian section is a dirty hole.





Singidunum said:


> So you two can't be bothered to read my lengthy reply to El Vampiro Ucraniano? This is not a tit for tat game, I can't match every ban or brig here with a similar action in Russian forum, I need you to focus on Ukrainian section and not always look at the Russian forum. Why not merge the two sections if you are so obsessed about them? Please I won't reply to any more "what about Russia" when I think I've explained more than enough that we are aware of issues there but that we don't see those issues as inextricably connected to Ukrainian Forum and we don't have the resources to attend two sections at the same time. I warn you all like Serbian forumers - focus on your own section, trash in the neighbour's yard does not mean you should throw trash around your own.





Singidunum said:


> That's simply because I first want to make sure that Russian mods won't go in a minute later and change the thread titles back and re-sticky that thread. Nothing more than that.





Singidunum said:


> It is equally hard to solve any issue in British forum as it is in Russian, only you don't follow or care about that.


----------



## bets

Та ладно, пацаны, забейте. Видно же, что толку нет и не будет.


----------



## Mr.Cage

Повторюсь, мы говорим о Справедливости, вот собственно и все. Это так много? Нет бро, нам недостаточно удалить их посты, ты украинцам раздаешь баны и бриги налево и направо, а их сообщения максимум стираешь. Их вообще не трогаешь. Мы согласны нормально себя вести. Но учитывая выборочное правосудие... Почитай на прошлой странице, что они пишут. Им за это - ничего. Нам за что угодно баны и бриги.


----------



## skandflu

Предвижу ответ в таком стиле) Singidunum not personal


"нам физически не хватает сил следить за российским форумом, а хватает сил только на украинский, ведь у вас и у Германии больше всех проблем было. И меньше смотрите на Россию, на них времени нет!?, а следите за собой"

Другими словами, ничего страшного что российская Чайная, включая модераторов, призывает к уничтожению Украины и "резать украинцев", нам на это не хватает времени. И банить конечно же тоже за прямые угрозы к убийству - времени нет. Но это касается россиян, на Украину время найдётся))

Другими словами - *из пустого в порожнее*. Прямые ссылки на нарушение правил - "следите за собой и не лезьте к России")

PS все ЗА соблюдение правил и чтоб наш форум был непроблемным и "чистым", дело в Справедливости (с)


----------



## melv

Самое хреновое, что вариантов почти никаких. Этот серб льет воду, никакой конкретики. Bатники в восторге, нам всю Козраду пересрали. Думал вечером почитаю новости за день, вот в Константиновке херня творится. Так куда там...

Если к пятнице ничего не изменится, создаем альтернативную Козраду и шлем это все к буям


----------



## укрофашист

Singidunum said:


> Yes but a moderator must be someone level-headed who wasn't infractioned let alone brigged or banned, someone who is experienced long-time user, someone who is focused on this section and not on Russia, someone who would moderate instead of argue.
> 
> уравновешенный
> опытный
> который уже внес вклад в развитие форума
> умеренный
> посредник
> доверенный
> активный
> заинтересованный
> не готов закрывать глаза на преступления "своих" и не поставляет никого под защиту
> который никого не считает "своим"
> сосредоточены на темы урбанизма
> готов общаться с другими включая русских националистов


And now lets see how messages of the newest Russian mod **RS** meet this criterias:



**RS** said:


> Что там пукают в КР по этому поводу и какая по счету тонна жидких экскрементов от майдаунитов вылилась на мою голову, меня абсолютно никак не волнует


----------



## укрофашист

Імхо козраду треба винести десь на окремий ресурс. Де буде купа мілітарі фоточок і правда про російсько-українську війну. Бонусом буде те що на ССЦ козрада 'ізольована' від зовнішнього світу, ніде нічого не шукається і не індексується, зараз це більше подібно на якусь закриту групу ВК, а так правда буде доноситися у простори інтернету


----------



## Vadon

укрофашист;122469759 said:


> Імхо козраду треба винести десь на окремий ресурс. Де буде купа мілітарі фоточок і правда про російсько-українську війну. Бонусом буде те що на ССЦ козрада 'ізольована' від зовнішнього світу, ніде нічого не шукається і не індексується, зараз це більше подібно на якусь закриту групу ВК, а так правда буде доноситися у простори інтернету


Тоже хорошая идея, в принципе.
Там будет собрана вся правда.


----------



## ramanujann

Так, але треба добиватися щоб закрили анти-Українські гілки в російській секції.
Я підняв цю тему ще тут: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=122469637#post122469637
Kому не шкода свого час, долучайтеся...


----------



## Mr.Cage

*Singidunum*, look, this is what MOD writes:



**RS** said:


> Основные мероприятия запланированы на 18 марта - официальный выходной. Будут праздничные действа по всему центру от Мемориальной площади до площади Нахимова. С утра будет парад военных. С 15.00 - семичасовой концертный марафон. В 22.00 - грандиозный салют в честь воссоединения.
> Сегодня физически народу не может быть больше - рабочий будний день.
> *Что там пукают в КР по этому поводу и какая по счету тонна жидких экскрементов от майдаунитов вылилась на мою голову, меня абсолютно никак не волнует *


Is it normal?

В связи с этим к тебе есть пара вопросов:
-Позволительно ли для МОДЕРАТОРа писать подобное?
-Почему данный модер до сих пор не лишен своих полномочий за оскорбления украинских пользователей международного форума? Не должны ли модераторы быть примером для всех юзеров?
-Слово "майдауниты" - это норма на данном форуме?

Заранее спасибо за ответ.


----------



## ramanujann

Нова порція анти-українських постів в темі "Новороссия и Украина "
Це тільки за сьогоднішній день...
А там аж 11800 сторінок! Уявіть скільки там таких постів ... 



VladiLaslo said:


> Приднестровье способно поставить раком всю Укропу, в одиночку.





kanonirsss said:


> молдавашкина это которая круче бандерштатской армии ?:lol:





kanonirsss said:


> как бы не было для эротических утех , всетаки главный приоритет окраины в гейропе сексуальный





Kvin said:


> ^^ shiz00
> 
> Перемирие мне изначально казалось блефом. Да и хорошо что оно заканчивается. Все равно фашисты не остановятся, так что надо добивать. Побольше котлов, больших и маленьких. :cheers:





Troshev said:


> по-видимому в Кремле не хотят чтобы нациcтов добили. из-за этих путинских перемирий yкропы основательно подготавливаются к наступлению ВСН. раньше ВСН могла бы достаточно легко задавить нацистов, но теперь вынуждена сталкиваться с эшелонированной обороной





kanonirsss said:


> эх сколько же пуканов свидомых прорвало hno: хотя нет потом они посмотрели свои спасительны новости где доблестные пид...ги разогнали бунт недовольных ват...ов в Константиновке и уничтожили 33 арматы идущих на помощь сепарам . крикнули сало уронили , герои подняли и легли спать , с надеждой что завтра рашка развалится :lol:





KievSD said:


> Хочу здесь кое-что написать своим хунтосоотечественникам, события в Константиновке и реакция хунтят на них натолкнули меня на это. Так вот, тов. хунтята, вы получили худший вариант который только можете себе представить - вы получили многолетний гнойник на теле вашей Украины (моя Украина умерла в 2004-м году), вы получили много непокорного народа который будет пить из вас всю кровь как вампир, вы будете закручивать гайки, а народ будет еще более злым, там где вчера были камни, завтра могут быть пули в спину и они будут. Вы получили свой Афганистан, к вам там будет отношение как к оккупантам со всеми вытекающими для вас и ваших сторонников в Донбассе (мне жаль этих людей если честно, лучшим выходом для них было бы уехать куда-то в Киев или Львов). Худший вариант - получать гробы без войны, когда стреляют в спину ночью в темном переулке. Да и забудьте о Европе, туда таких не берут, с чирьями на теле, а этот будет высасывать из вас все жизненные соки так, что вы забудете даже смысл вашей никчемной революции и для чего вы вообще все это делали. Но винить за это некого, кроме вас самих и вашей тупорылой, тупоголовой, африканской политики.





PANALEKS said:


> Геноцид: гимн Украины будет ежедневно звучать в центре Мариуполя





Jockim said:


> Укры все равно не поверят , слишком упоротые





Ivan1981 said:


> Минутка финансов на SSC. Небратья продолжают клянчить у своих господ.
> 
> Киев назвал недостаточной помощь МВФ для «перезапуска» экономики Украины


+ куча анти-українських новин...


----------------------------------------------------------------------


Evrasia 99911 said:


> superodesit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Надеюсь, после возвращения Крыма на родину
> 
> 
> 
> Родина =/ (не равно) вукраина.
Click to expand...




kanonirsss said:


> :lol::lol::lol: скора на родину вернутся Новороссия , ну и Галиция там гейропу пойдет .


----------



## Singidunum

Btw I haven't forgotten about anything, I am just waiting for those locked threads to be cleaned and unlocked so that we can continue the discussion one thing at the time.


----------



## ramanujann

Singidunum said:


> Btw I haven't forgotten about anything, I am just waiting for those locked threads to be cleaned and unlocked so that we can continue the discussion one thing at the time.


It's too late now... We have moved elsewhere...
But please tell us if in your opinion the russian thread "Новососсия и Украина" http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=535388 is anti-Ukrainian or not.
I showed you few examples of anti-Ukrainian, offensive and racist posts. But no one was punished there and the posts weren't deleted... Even the title itself and the tags are anti-Ukrainian and provocative, but it wasn't renamed to something more neutral after so many appeals...


----------



## superodesit

Singidunum said:


> I think it's not good manners to ask a question that was answered so many times. In short focus on Ukrainian forum. Whatever is happening in Russian forum does not mean it should be the same here. And if you want to know why any issues in the Russian forum are not fixed yet read this.


there should be no double standards, racists, Nazis and accomplices of terrorists on the Russian forum thread should be banned


----------



## Singidunum

superodesit said:


> there should be no double standards, racists, Nazis and accomplices of terrorists on the Russian forum thread should be banned


I agree such people should be banned. But that doesn't mean the world should stop until that happens. I've already explained that in eight posts with one recapitulation post so 9 in total.

Let me ask you, why did you remove Yanukovych when Putin is still in office? I mean if there is corruption in Russia there must be corruption in Ukraine right? Because that's how I see this when I try to address some issue here I am constantly being pointed to issues in Russian forum as if that's anyhow relevant. For the 10th time, I am aware of the issues there, but just like with the German forum cleanup, we were aware of the issues here and weren't fixing them at the same time. Was it double standards on Germans? I don't think so.


----------



## Evsid

Я вот не пойму - к чему тут немцы? У них что, была такая-же ситуация - война? На них кто-то нападал как сейчас фашисткая расия? Кто-то у них забирал территории как у Грузии, Молдовы, у нас? или речь идет о 2 мировой? Если ты реально исходишь с позиции расиян, зачем эти показательные жалкие попытки разобраться? Хочешь разобраться - почитай ветки которые закрыл, и смотри на помимо матюков и телок на общий смысл. Или лучше вообще молчи


----------



## Singidunum

Evsid said:


> Я вот не пойму - к чему тут немцы? У них что, была такая-же ситуация - война? На них кто-то нападал как сейчас фашисткая расия? Кто-то у них забирал территории как у Грузии, Молдовы, у нас? или речь идет о 2 мировой? Если ты реально исходишь с позиции расиян, зачем эти показательные жалкие попытки разобраться? Хочешь разобраться - почитай ветки которые закрыл, и смотри на помимо матюков и телок на общий смысл. Или лучше вообще молчи


You don't seem to understand the issue here at all. First of all I am sorry for the difficult situation in Ukraine but we can't allow illegal content on Skyscrapercity because of that. Not that I see a connection "there is a war here so I will post photos of naked women" or "there is a war in Ukraine so I will use foul language". That's a lame excuse for abuse. And no German forum issues obviously had nothing to do with WW II although I am sure there can be creative excuses for trolling.

Second of all, I am not looking for a "general sense" nor am I trying to moderate it on daily basis. Hence I can't be bothered with rude and aggressive posts too much, because that's the job of local moderators, what are they for if they are going to ignore that. 

*We are talking about very simple things here - don't post photos of nudity, don't post photos of corpses, don't use foul language. Not because we have nothing better to do but because this must be done. And you try to make it into some GRAND philosophy. *


----------



## Evsid

Singidunum said:


> You don't seem to understand the issue here at all. First of all I am sorry for the difficult situation in Ukraine but we can't allow illegal content on Skyscrapercity because of that. Not that I see a connection "there is a war here so I will post photos of naked women" or "there is a war in Ukraine so I will use foul language". That's a lame excuse for abuse. And no German forum issues obviously had nothing to do with WW II although I am sure there can be creative excuses for trolling.
> 
> Second of all, I am not looking for a "general sense" nor am I trying to moderate it on daily basis. Hence I can't be bothered with rude and aggressive posts too much, because that's the job of local moderators, what are they for if they are going to ignore that.
> 
> *We are talking about very simple things here - don't post photos of nudity, don't post photos of corpses, don't use foul language. Not because we have nothing better to do but because this must be done. And you try to make it into some GRAND philosophy. *


Почему такая твоя философия применима к нам, но не применима к руским? Сколько можно прикрываться правилами и не слышать того о чем тебе писали не раз и не два: ДВОЙНЫЕ СТАНДАРТЫ по отношению к конфликтующим сторонам? И кстати, по поводу Gewehr'a - за что его забанили? Причем здесь телки? За кучу времени один раз выклали то, что допустимо для первых полос СМИ и ты нашел повод, и им прикрываешься. Честнго, ты выглядишь так, как лица которые вещают об изнасиловании пенсионеров в припадке эпилепсии - если ты видел это видео, то поймешь


----------



## Singidunum

Evsid said:


> Почему такая твоя философия применима к нам, но не применима к руским?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=122459243&postcount=4341

Is it so hard to spare 5 minutes and read that?! Really, please tell me, is it that hard? It's not a rhetorical question, please tell me what difficulty are you facing to spare 5 minutes to read some text? Will it hurt or what? You are too busy, you don't have 5 free minutes?



Evsid said:


> За кучу времени один раз выклали то, что допустимо для первых полос СМИ


That's absolutely wrong! We must adhere to much stricter standards.



Evsid said:


> и им прикрываешься.


It's always easier to believe in a conspiracy than hard facts I guess.



Evsid said:


> Честнго, ты выглядишь так, как лица которые вещают об изнасиловании пенсионеров в припадке эпилепсии - если ты видел это видео, то поймешь


I guess you are trying to insult me :dunno: 

I created this section in 2005, 6 years before you even knew about this site, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=296119 and took care of it until it reached maturity to become independent. But now I see it has issues and I want to fix them because I care. You can run your wild conspiracy theories all you want, but you won't stop me. And your attempts to present me as a Russian agent for trying to prevent the closure of this forum only make you look silly, especially to those who've been around for a longer period of time. You'll notice that even those older members who don't like me don't come up with such claims as they know it would be utter nonsense.


----------



## El Vampiro Ucraniano

Singidunum, don't take things personal. Moderators are never liked or appreciated, you should have gotten used to that.

Our point stands, selective justice was used and we will not tolerate it.

You can express your meaningless arguments all you want. I will for the final time tell you. We and me personally (and I am sure many other users) have pointed to the issues in Chayna for years. You have failed to take any action!

And now you come here telling us to be patient and that you can not police all sub-forums. We have been patient, I waited years. 

Now its too late.


----------



## Singidunum

El Vampiro Ucraniano said:


> You can express your meaningless arguments all you want.


OK I thought that when Jan confirmed my words that you would stop saying this. But apparently not, your stubbornness from 1 to 100 is 100.



El Vampiro Ucraniano said:


> I will for the final time tell you. We and me personally (and I am sure many other users) have pointed to the issues in Chayna for years. You have failed to take any action!


OK and I'm sorry if the moderation of Chayna was or still isn't up to the standards. But I simply don't think that justifies mess elsewhere. Is there a navel cord between Kozacka Rada and Chaynaya? Please tell me, yes or no, if there is a mess in the Russian section does that mean there must be a mess in Ukrainian section?

Not to mention that I didn't come here to address the overall horrible tone of discussion, both here and there, I was simply addressing nudity, corpses and foul language. It's not my job to fix your atmosphere or everyday rule breaking.



El Vampiro Ucraniano said:


> And now you come here telling us to be patient and that you can not police all sub-forums. We have been patient, I waited years.
> 
> Now its too late.


I have just checked the system of reported posts.

Number of reported posts by El Vampiro Ucraniano in Russian Forum - 1

Filed on March 20th, 2014, 12:02 AM

Doesn't look like you were that dramatically concerned.


----------



## El Vampiro Ucraniano

Singidunum said:


> I have just checked the system of reported posts.
> 
> Number of reported posts by El Vampiro Ucraniano in Russian Forum - 1
> 
> Filed on March 20th, 2014, 12:02 AM
> 
> Doesn't look like you were that dramatically concerned.


That is one too many. Reporting a post in a Russian forum sends a report to Russian mods. That has about as much effect as milking a bull.

How many posts did I report elsewhere? Mostly in regard to re-registered previously banned users. And how many are either still active or back?

Here are a few examples:

Banned: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1116414

Back: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1146907 (Since May 2014)

Banned: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1147576

Banned: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1138642

Active: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=709509 (Since 2010)!!! - Had a ban lifted (I have PM's with Cosmin where this user is banned, thus someone reverted it)

Banned: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=160408

Back: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1016815

I PM'd Jan, in July 2014, twice. After Cosmin refused to keep banning them and re-directed me to Russian mods. Jan never responded, nor did anyone on his behalf.

Why should I keep bothering reporting anything?

You guys established a team of incapable Russian mods, and now you tell me that I don't express enough concern.


----------



## TRANCER_Kh

Смешно выглядите уважаемый супермодератор из Сербии. Но Б-г вам и вашим действиям судья. Вы закрываете глаза на действия тех,кого считаете друзьями. При этом Украинцы вам врагами не являются. 

И те действия,которые совершали наши Украинские форумчане были исключительно в рамках обсуждения нашей страны.И если были какие то нарушения,то они не тянули на такие последствия. В отличии от действий россиян,которые в своей секции нарушали правила форума более часто и более осознанно!


----------



## superodesit

*Singidunum*, если ты принципиальный модератор, твёрдо придерживающийся указанных тобою принципов, то прими меры к пособникам террористов, его распространителям. В чайной прям собрание "православного" государства ИГИЛ, что не пост, то призыв к насилию

****************************************


> Originally Posted by Evrasia 99911
> Угу. По ту сторону океана.





kanonirsss said:


>



почему Белый дом в огне, московиты на этом форуме морально подготавливают свой народ к 3-й мировой ?

***************************************




bus driver said:


> Забыли про них
> 
> 
> 
> Остались еще иллюзии по поводу Беларуси? Она следующая за Украиной
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Пока наши танковые ошметки первой волны будут догорать от Джавелинов и Спайков, а вторая волна формироваться в колонны, у них будет полно времени, чтобы укрепиться в Прибалтике.


призыв оккупировать независимую Белорусь и страны Балтии! Куда смотрят модераторы? Что не пост, то нарушение правил форума и нормальных человеческих отношений!

********************************




shiz00 said:


> хрен с ней с Беларусью. Намного лайтовее всё пройдет чем с Украиной. Почвы такой богатой антироссийской там нет как на украине. Малыми жертвами ограничимся. А вот следующий Казахстан....


очередной террорист обговаривает захват независимого Казахстана! Прям не форум, а террористический центр


----------



## Singidunum

TRANCER_Kh said:


> Смешно выглядите уважаемый супермодератор из Сербии. Но Б-г вам и вашим действиям судья. Вы закрываете глаза на действия тех,кого считаете друзьями. При этом Украинцы вам врагами не являются.


Это в вашей голове. Найдите один из этих постов http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=122399374&postcount=53 Нет ни одного, я всех удалил. Ну как, с закрытыми глазами?

И вообще вы считатете что у меня симпатии к РФ так как я из Сербии. А действия Яна как объясняете? Он проплачен? Весь мир работает против козради? Или может быть просто заговора и измены на самом деле нет? Процесс нормальный с ошибками и все. 



TRANCER_Kh said:


> И те действия,которые совершали наши Украинские форумчане были исключительно в рамках обсуждения нашей страны.


Гугл робот не обсуждает контекст, жопа Николь Кидман и жопа из порно фильма - то же самое. Также мат для Гугл робота это просто мат, он не смотрит на контекст а просто на отдельное слово.



TRANCER_Kh said:


> И если были какие то нарушения,то они не тянули на такие последствия.


Дайте тогда Яну вашу банковскую карточку. Если на самом деле так как вы говорите то не бойтес ни одного цента не возьмем. Но если Гугл действительно откажет услуги тогда будем управлять сайтом за ваш счет. Согласны? Легко идти на риск с не своими деньгами.

---

superodesit - removed all of it. I am not issuing any brigs/bans, to avoid what Vampirio spoke on the previous page. There needs to be a consensus. I didn't brig/ban anyone in here outside a limited scope either - brig for 7 days for those who were making it impossible for mods to do the clean up by digging up old threads and opening nonsense new thread, brig for 7 days for those who were insulting me for no reason and less than 5 bans for those who continued to post illegal content and who happened to have either a very low number of posts like 100 posts OR a collection of previous infractions (one had two pages of them) .

---

And no one wants to answer me, why is it the Russian forum connected to this one? Even if it's a fascist, terrorist, insane section? Why does that equal to = "we will swim in mud too"?


----------



## superodesit

ovnours said:


> Оккупировать Прибалтику - вековая традиция русского народа. Я уверен, не посрамим дедов.


очередной оккупант нарисовался


----------



## VelesHomais

If the moderators and administrators are primarily concerned with legal consequences arising from inappropriate content, then surely a forum where actual and real terrorism is actively advocated for, deserves to be shut down. It's only a matter of time before trans-national counterterrorist organizations take notice of the Russian forum on SSC. A picture of a girl in a bikini will hardly be the main concern then.


----------



## ovnours

superodesit said:


> очередной оккупант нарисовался


Мне льстит твое внимание.


----------



## superodesit

ovnours said:


> Мне льстит твое внимание.


а мне польстило бы внимание модераторов к рассаднику заразы (чайной). Массовое помутнение рассудка нужно на корню пресекать, а то неподготовленный форумчанин посчитает поведенческое отклонение в чайной, извращение за норму


----------



## Singidunum

VelesHomais said:


> If the moderators and administrators are primarily concerned with legal consequences arising from inappropriate content, then surely a forum where actual and real terrorism is actively advocated for, deserves to be shut down. It's only a matter of time before trans-national counterterrorist organizations take notice of the Russian forum on SSC. A picture of a girl in a bikini will hardly be the main concern then.


Or maybe posts propagating ethnic cleansing?


----------



## TRANCER_Kh

*Singidunum*,спасибо за ответ. Я не буду с вами спорить. Возможно лобби русской секции настолько велико,что даже вы со своими полномочиями не можете ничего сделать.

Но это как говориться быть в розовых очках. По факту то что?Да посты удаляются,но сами темы и авторы этих постов остаются. В отличии от наших форумчан.Так,что избирательность налицо.

И все же не до конца ясно,почему такая двоякость? Русские с сербами - друзья навеки?Славянское братство? А ничего,что Украина более монолитная славянская страна,чем Россия сейчас.

Касаемо Яна. Он скорее всего самоустранился от решения этого вопроса. И вам отдал все полномочия в решении накопленных проблем. И мы видим как вы их решаете,где большинство санкций применяется исключительно по отношению к Украине.


----------



## Singidunum

TRANCER_Kh said:


> Но это как говориться быть в розовых очках. По факту то что?Да посты удаляются,но сами темы и авторы этих постов остаются. В отличии от наших форумчан.Так,что избирательность налицо.


What do you mean? I've already explained there were a few brigs for people who couldn't calm down and less than 5 bans for newbies or known trolls. It's not like 20 people were banned as someone claimed here.



TRANCER_Kh said:


> И все же не до конца ясно,почему такая двоякость? Русские с сербами - друзья навеки?Славянское братство? А ничего,что Украина более монолитная славянская страна,чем Россия сейчас.


This has nothing to do with Slavic brotherhood. Just some upkeeping. As for my relation to Ukraine I have proven I am the pioneer of this section, back then practically none of the current members were here. But that's another reason why I can't allow for this forum to fall apart. If anything you should be happy it's going to be fixed before the Russian forum. Our only fault is that we've waited for so long.



TRANCER_Kh said:


> Касаемо Яна. Он скорее всего самоустранился от решения этого вопроса. И вам отдал все полномочия в решении накопленных проблем. И мы видим как вы их решаете,где большинство санкций применяется исключительно по отношению к Украине.


Это не совсем так. Я тоже самоустранился давно, но этот горячий вопрос поднят еще в ноябре и никто с этим не справился, так мне пришлось вмешаться. Но я не планирую повседневно этим заниматься - это работа украинских модераторов. Так и в немецком форуме, испанский модератор Больцман помог поскольку понимает язык. Но в дальнейшем забота о форуме у руках местных. Особенно не буду заниматься отношениям между российским и украинским разделами, жаркие споры по этому поводу должны осуществлять русские с украинскими модераторами.


----------



## El Vampiro Ucraniano

Can someone enlighten me, what was the issue in the German forum?

It is continually brought up, and I would like to know whether it bears any similarities to our situation.


----------



## Singidunum

El Vampiro Ucraniano said:


> Can someone enlighten me, what was the issue in the German forum?


Practically no on-topic posts, complete mess in their skybar, animated gifs of jumping boobs, their members spamming the Polish polls. Just to describe how bad it got - their moderator got banned.



El Vampiro Ucraniano said:


> It is continually brought up, and I would like to know whether it bears any similarities to our situation.


I am not bringing it up because it was technically similar but because - while we were involved in fixing the German section we KNEW that there were issues here and in the Russian forum. Yet we didn't take any action. I don't think it was double standards performed over German backs by German hating mods. It's simply one at the time.

Needless to say that this is additionally difficult because Cosmin is missing so I have to do it alone.


----------



## Kalinousky

Singidunum said:


> Особенно не буду заниматься отношениям между российским и украинским разделами


Уважаемый Singidunum, проблема более обширна. Некоторые российские пользователи, в том числе и некоторые модераторы Российской ветки оскорбляют, унижают, призывают к оккупации соседние страны.

Это касается не только Украины. Мне как беларускому пользователю соврешенно не понятно, как вообще ancov может являться модератором, если он только то и делает, что нарушает правила этого форума. Самая экстремистская ветка на форуме именно российская. И в этом есть и ваша вина.


----------



## El Vampiro Ucraniano

Singidunum said:


> Practically no on-topic posts, complete mess in their skybar, animated gifs of jumping boobs, their members spamming the Polish polls. Just to describe how bad it got - their moderator got banned.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not bringing it up because it was technically similar but because - while we were involved in fixing the German section we KNEW that there were issues here and in the Russian forum. Yet we didn't take any action. I don't think it was double standards performed over German backs by German hating mods. It's simply one at the time.
> 
> Needless to say that this is additionally difficult because Cosmin is missing so I have to do it alone.


Let's live and see what happens in Chayna. For now this is words, there are also mods that need looking into and I am sure you are aware of who I am referring to.


----------



## Singidunum

Kalinousky said:


> И в этом есть и ваша вина.


I never had anything to do with Russian section, it's been an independent section since the forum formation. I didn't set it up, I didn't moderate it for any period of time and I didn't install local mods.


----------



## Alexx_Lvіv

Може варто ввести ще одного чи двох модерів в українську гілку, раз діючі не справляються в силу певних обставин чи просто небажання щось робити? Ну або позбавити їх звання через ті ж причини.


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Singidunum said:


> I never had anything to do with Russian section, it's been an independent section since the forum formation. I didn't set it up, I didn't moderate it for any period of time and I didn't install local mods.


Якщо вони такi вже незалежнi I створюють проблеми для сабфорумiв сусiднix краiн, то чому б Ix не викинути з SSC? На форумi в рази зменшиться кiлькicть конфлiктiв.


----------



## Vadon

Ну чё, нормуль. Давай, серб, намёк дан!



ancov said:


> Господа, в "Козраде" открыли фееричную тему: "Последствия войны на Донбассе". Фото и ролики уничтоженнвх жителей думаю головы им прочистят? Только прошу Кирилла туда нк лезть, а то уже отметился... Захинешь ни за шо.





**RS** said:


> Так давно уже открыли  но скоро могут и прикрыть


----------



## VelesHomais

Ну как там, msasha, **RS** с ancov уже забанены? :lol:


----------



## El Vampiro Ucraniano

Коли рак на горі свисне.


----------



## Rainymuz

Емм... а герб де?


----------



## V.BOBR

на месте он)


----------



## Rainymuz

Ну тепер так) Походу шось з хостінгом картінки було. Тому шо в мене цілий день він не відображався.


----------



## Evsid

Что с УАТ? Где он?


----------



## artemka

Evsid said:


> Что с УАТ? Где он?


здесь обсуждается секция Urban Ukraine сайта SkyscraperCity, а не кого банить в "чайной" российской секции и тем более - не обсуждаются другие сайты


----------



## kizer

IllyaDe said:


> я че т не понял, а когда это шестерка с комплексами наполеона получила права раздавать карточки в украинской секции? Вроде же у нас только четыре модера


вот именно, никогда не было, это он решил тут "по управлять"
ну а нашим модерам, супермодерам, видимо пофигу, все только наблюдают


----------



## alexs1

Долой беззаконии, нам нужно провести люстрации модераторов нашей ветки!
И в случаи их профнепригодности предложить другие кандидатуры супермодеру или тому, кто там их назначает.


----------



## vnick

Не знаю, как остальные, а я жду от украинских модераторов объяснения происходящего. По-моему, пора выйти из сумрака и четко по пунктам рассказать, имеет ли право российский (фиг с ним, оставим до поры, до времени в стороне вопрос о коллаборационизме) модератор бригать пользователей за посты в украинской ветке?

Дальше. Супермодератор давно уже сказал, что откроет ветку "Ukraine in the News" после того, как локальные модераторы её почистят. Почему этого не делается? Если у вас не хватает времени с этим разбираться, может, пора позвать кого-то на помощь? А если нет желания, то какие из вас вообще модераторы?

PS Знаете, мне ваше бездействие напоминает Януковича в период майдана. Не забывайте, чем это для него закончилось.


----------



## artemka

1) модер другой секции не может права давать карточки за сообщения не в его секции, но может дать карточку любому пользователю форума без ссылки на конкретную реплику
2) угрозы модерам здесь, "люстрации", "януковичи" - выглядят если так не нагло, как такое поведение ка российских модераторов, то наивно. любой модер - доброволец. лично мне щас далеко не до тёрок в козраде


----------



## Tushkan

Отже. Карточки, що були видані Ересом в українській гілці мають бути анульовані. Технічно їх можливо давати в будь-якій гілці, але дозволяється лише у своїй зоні відповідальності. РС це правило зараз порушив. Я йому написав, щоб такого більше не було. Побачимо.
Але відповідно на майбутнє прохання і до вас всіх. По-перше, майже всі ті повідомлення таки потребували модераторського втручання, бо провокували розвиток срачу, який і відбувся. По-друге, не вподобляйтеся у своїй поведінці тим, проти кого ви виступаєте, бо в таких умовах дуже складно захищати ваші інтереси "нагорі". По-третє, декого краще просто забути і не згадувати, ніж тратити сили на срачі та образи. Просте та актуальне правило - не годуйте тролів. Ну і по-четверте - обсирання модераторів та всі ці "всьопропалонасслівают" в той момент, коли намагаєшся пофіксити якусь проблему, зовсім не додає мотивації, бо що б ти не робив, всі все одно дружно напишуть, що модератор мудак.


----------



## vnick

artemka said:


> угрозы модерам здесь, "люстрации", "януковичи" - выглядят если так не нагло, как такое поведение ка российских модераторов, то наивно. любой модер - доброволец. лично мне щас далеко не до тёрок в козраде





Tushkan said:


> обсирання модераторів та всі ці "всьопропалонасслівают" в той момент, коли намагаєшся пофіксити якусь проблему, зовсім не додає мотивації, бо що б ти не робив, всі все одно дружно напишуть, що модератор мудак.


Парни, да если бы вы общались с народом почаще, то и не было бы таких вопросов. Я прекрасно понимаю, что модерирование осуществляется на общественных началах, но уж если взялся за гуж, то не говори, что не дюж.

Что касается сравнения с Януковичем, простите, если был резок, но эти эмоции были вызваны отсутствием вашей реакции.


----------



## Quicksilver

Да, я тоже не понимаю, почему наши модераторы так держаться за это модераторство, если нет времени или желания. Понимаю, у каждого ситуация разная, но просто скажите так то и так, кто хочет вместо меня. Устроим голосовалку и я думаю будет полно желающих "покормить блинами с лопаты" и у которых будет на это время. У вас что от модераторства доступ к масонским текстам появляется или вы думаете это на резюме добавлять?


----------



## IllyaDe

Quicksilver said:


> Да, я тоже не понимаю, почему наши модераторы так держаться за это модераторство, если нет времени или желания. Понимаю, у каждого ситуация разная, но просто скажите так то и так, кто хочет вместо меня. Устроим голосовалку и я думаю будет полно желающих "покормить блинами с лопаты" и у которых будет на это время. У вас что от модераторства доступ к масонским текстам появляется или вы думаете это на резюме добавлять?


Ян всегда против голосовалок относительно выбора модератора


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Почистіть срач http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=122984425#post122984425


----------



## Tushkan

Почистив.


----------



## Quicksilver

Форум закрыть, все перенести сами знаете куда. Вот моя пропозиция. А то неудобно и то и то читать.


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Перейменуйте тему в *Khmelnytskyi 14+ floors | Хмельницький від 14 поверхів і вище*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1448849&page=11


----------



## Layne

Перейменуйте будь ласка "ТРК «Айсберг» | 25 000 м² | 2015 *будується*" на "призупинено"

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1718880&page=5


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Що за прикол з темою "Будівельна техніка"?  Її кожні 2 дні переносять то в "Економіку та найку", то в загальний форум. Модери між собою не можуть розібратись?


----------



## Tushkan

Edelweiss Kh said:


> Що за прикол з темою "Будівельна техніка"?  Її кожні 2 дні переносять то в "Економіку та найку", то в загальний форум. Модери між собою не можуть розібратись?


Було невелике непорозуміння


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

От нашо банити людей, які тримають будівельні сабфоруми? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=353358



> не знаю, жодних штрафних балів не давали, а відразу забанили назавжди з тавром "троль".


----------



## IllyaDe

змініть будь ласка статус на будується http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1592930&page=4


----------



## Kozhedub

Потрібна заблокована гілка Ukraine in the News, чи попросити наших модерів її видалити і забути?


----------



## kaqla dougfa

не треба видаляти. там же історія


----------



## Kozhedub

А відкривати її є сенс?


----------



## Mr.Cage

Kozhedub said:


> А відкривати її є сенс?


Поки тут по повній пресують українських користувачів - немає. Майже всі тепер спілкуються на вільні теми (хоча не тільки вільні, а й про будівництво також) на іншому форумі.


----------



## asparagus91

Шановні, хто сьогодні звідси пости постирав? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1120897&page=15
Там нормальні думки, які мають право на життя. Ніхто не просив їх стирати, прошу відновити.


----------



## Lozover1

Шановні модератори. Прохання відредагувати назви гілок:
1) http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1745934 - змінити на:
ЖК "Резиденція" | 12 п.×6 | і ЖК "Рівьєра" | 12 п.×3 | будується
2) http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1774593 - змінити на:
ЖК "Європейський квартал" і "Клубний дім" | будується
3) http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1626271 - змінити на:
«Набережний квартал» | 11-12 п.×15 | 2015 збудовано
4) http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1256481 - змінити на:
ЖОК по вул. Червоноармійській | 5-18 п.| будується
5) http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1032045 - змінити на:
Мікрорайон «Поділля» | Microdistrict Podillia | 3-16 п.| будується 
6) http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1256257 - змінити на
Масив «Нагірний» | Microdistrict Nagirnyi | 15×2, 2×6 п.| будується
7) http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1126655 - змінити на 
ТРЦ Поділля Сіті | Podillya City | 3 п.| 2014 збудовано
8) http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1080035 - змінити на
Мікрорайон «Академічний» | 2-5 п.| 2032 будується
9) http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1290201 - змінити на
ЖК по вул. Келецькій | 11 п.| 2013 збудовано

Дуже дякую)


----------



## TRANCER_Kh

Прохання до модераторів,видаліть останні повідомлення,які не мають відношення до теми метро.


----------



## Tushkan

TRANCER_Kh said:


> Прохання до модераторів,видаліть останні повідомлення,які не мають відношення до теми метро.


З якої гілки?


----------



## V.BOBR

Tushkan said:


> З якої гілки?


с харьковской


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Наведiть порядок в темi Економiка Украiни.


----------



## Lozover1

Шановні модератори, прохання, відредагуйте назви вінницьких гілок. як вказано у пості вище. Не ігнорьте) Дякую.


----------



## indefinite

Прохання перейменувати http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1738814 на 

1) ЖК "Ранкове"|24x2п., 4х5п.|2016

2) http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1397488 ♒ Аквапарк "7 ОКЕАН" | 25 000 м² | *2015* будується 

3) http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1512656 ЖАК «Панорама на Виставці» | 16 п.| 55 м | *2015* будується


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Видаліть, будь ласка, цю тему http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124520301#post124520301 , а всі пости з неї перенесіть сюди http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1100285&page=52


----------



## dimlys1994

Можно, пожалуйста, удалить этот пост, он не по теме обсуждения:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=124573533&postcount=77


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Перейменуйте, будь ласка, тему в ЖК «Парковий бульвар» | *2 Х 17 п*.| 2015 будується http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1655471&page=22

і


Edelweiss Kh said:


> Видаліть, будь ласка, цю тему http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124520301#post124520301 , а всі пости з неї перенесіть сюди http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1100285&page=52


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Аууу. Хтось модерує Хмельницький сабфорум?


----------



## nostalgy

Просьба отредактировать *ЖК по ул. Казакова | 10 э. |* на ЖК по ул. Казакова | 2 х 10 э. | 

заранее пасиб))


----------



## Layne

Перейменуйте будь ласка:

ЖАК по вул.М Рибалка | 2×17 п.| будується
на
ЖАК по вул.М Рибалка | 17 п.| будується
___________

ЖК "River Park" | 16 п.| 2016 будується
на
ЖК "River Park" | 2×15-16 п.| 2016 будується


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

I поправте тут.


Edelweiss Kh said:


> Перейменуйте, будь ласка, тему в ЖК «Парковий бульвар» | *2 Х 17 п*.| 2015 будується http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1655471&page=22
> 
> і


----------



## indefinite

Такоже прохання відкоригувати назву 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1718880

на *ТРК «Айсберг» | 25 000 м² | проект *


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Там ведуться роботи, Олег. Не спiши.


----------



## Lozover1

Зробіть будь-ласка правки в назвах гілок:
1) http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1774593 - Має бути: «Європейський квартал» + «Клубний дім» | будуються
2) http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1256481
Має бути: ЖОК по вул. Червоноармійській | 5-18 п.| будується
3) http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1080035
Має бути: Мікрорайон «Академічний» | 2-8 п.| 2032 будується

Крім того, проханян створити гілку у вінницькій секції під назвою: Список новобудов


----------



## indefinite

ульо...чи всі уже на морі ? 



Layne said:


> Перейменуйте будь ласка:
> 
> ЖАК по вул.М Рибалка | 2×17 п.| будується
> на
> ЖАК по вул.М Рибалка | 17 п.| будується
> ___________
> 
> ЖК "River Park" | 16 п.| 2016 будується
> на
> ЖК "River Park" | 2×15-16 п.| 2016 будується



*+ *



Edelweiss Kh said:


> Перейменуйте, будь ласка, тему в ЖК «Парковий бульвар» | *2 Х 17 п*.| 2015 будується http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1655471&page=22
> 
> і


----------



## Ingoda

оффтоп. но подскажите, плз, как вставить автоматическую подпись в текст?


----------



## V.BOBR

есть кто живой?)



V.BOBR said:


> Прошу переименовать на *ЖК «Новодворянский» | 24 э.| 2017 строится*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1490303&page=15
> 
> спасибо!


----------



## artemka

если поблагодарили - значит уже переименовали


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Перейменуйте в *збудований* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1397488&page=23


----------



## vnick

Господа модераторы. Напоминаю вам, что данный тред называется "Urban Ukraine". Если слово "Украина" для вас что-то еще значит, пожалуйста, отреагируйте на выходки юзера Dr Stain в донецкой ветке.


----------



## аndrіykо

чувак, розслабся, це ватскрейпер.ру


----------



## indefinite

шан. модератори, прохання перейменувати тред-->> 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1512656

на *ЖАК "Панорама на Виставці"|15 п| + ЖК "Проспект"|7-10-14 п|2017 будується*


----------



## lados

Прошу стерти цю гілку: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1873005

і перейменувати цю гілку: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1826429 на *ЖК "Шоколад" | 7x11 п. | 2017 будується*


----------



## indefinite

модератори зовсім розлінилися



indefinite said:


> шан. модератори, прохання перейменувати тред-->>
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1512656
> 
> на *ЖАК "Панорама на Виставці"|15 п| + ЖК "Проспект"|7-10-14 п|2017 будується*


----------



## comport

Не розумію. Чому три розділи
Економіка
Спорт
Козацька рада

сховані для перегляду (разом з усіма темами) незареєстрованих користувачів?


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Бо тематика форуму трохи інша.


----------



## comport

В який розділ можна перенести тему  Про світлофори?
Щоб її було видно.


----------



## artemka

никуда, она никому, кроме тобиаса, не интересна


----------



## comport

artemka, дякую, що підказали.
А то я не знав, хто це.


----------



## artemka

серавно ж она забросится и будет удалена через год


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Опача. новий модер.


----------



## artemka

де? 4 показано


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=752761


----------



## artemka

это наш модер на экспорт


----------



## nostalgy

artemka said:


> это наш модер на экспорт


Это как?


----------



## bets

nostalgy said:


> Это как?


Каждый об этом подумал, но спрашивать не стал )


----------



## аndrіykо

український модер який буде модерувати секцію за межами українського форуму
судячи з усього щось інфраструктурне


----------



## bets

Первоисточник: 


dimlys1994 said:


> В международном разделе Инфраструктуры. Моя любимая тематика там - железные дороги и общественный транспорт


----------



## dimlys1994

^^Да, я на форуме уже 5 лет и параллельно тем, что я занимаюсь фотографированием строек в Днепре, я нахожу информацию по разным метро и ЖД. Плюс я создал серию тем по разным ж/д и общ. транспорт в разных городах и разных странах. 

От себя скажу, что я совсем не надеялся получить пост модера. И вышло, правда, случайно


----------



## Alexx_Lvіv

dimlys1994 said:


> ^^Да, я на форуме уже 5 лет и параллельно тем, что я занимаюсь фотографированием строек в Днепре, я нахожу информацию по разным метро и ЖД. Плюс я создал серию тем по разным ж/д и общ. транспорт в разных городах и разных странах.
> 
> От себя скажу, что я совсем не надеялся получить пост модера. И вышло, правда, случайно


Друже, перебань вату якої просто засилля в гілці про Крим та в Донецкие новости. Зроби будь-ласка !!??

Я тобі самого дорогого пива зі Львова вишлю скільки захочеш. 
Або квартиру оплачу якщо в гості у Львів приїдеш.


----------



## dimlys1994

Alexx_Lvіv;129557140 said:


> Друже, перебань вату якої просто засилля в гілці про Крим та в Донецкие новости. Зроби будь-ласка !!??
> 
> Я тобі самого дорогого пива зі Львова вишлю скільки захочеш.
> Або квартиру оплачу якщо в гості у Львів приїдеш.


Та я сам дуже аполітична людина. Тому якщо буде, то видалю. Щодо квартири, дякую за пропозицію. А пива мені пити не дозволено


----------



## аndrіykо

Якщо я не помиляюся то модер може модерити виключно ту секцію у яку його назначили. Вату він зможе банити хіба у своїй транспортній секції.


----------



## dimlys1994

аndrіykо;129563413 said:


> Якщо я не помиляюся то модер може модерити виключно ту секцію у яку його назначили. Вату він зможе банити хіба у своїй транспортній секції.


Все вірно


----------



## artemka

банить вобще модер не может. модер может только отправить в бриг или попросить админа забанить


----------



## Alexx_Lvіv

artemka said:


> банить вобще модер не может. модер может только отправить в бриг или попросить админа забанить


раз тут хвилинка просвітління: - що заважає відправити в бріг - Ватнік3, Ікеамен, МСК, та інші персонажі які окрім спаму і тролінгу нічим не займаються????


----------



## kizer

как же давно я тут небыл, вернее не писал) тут веселье продолжается)
артемка, как дела?


----------



## abcdif

dimlys1994 said:


> От себя скажу, что я совсем не надеялся получить пост модера. И вышло, правда, случайно


А чому не надали вам права модератора в двох розділах? 2-й розділ - Україна.


----------



## melv

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1880180 видаліть будь ласка гілку


----------



## artemka

админы за Луцк морозятся


----------



## volyn_aka

artemka said:


> админы за Луцк морозятся


Які адміни?! Чому морозяться?!


----------



## ukr_

artemka said:


> админы за Луцк морозятся


Что конкретно их смущает?!


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Модери, коли вже перенесете теми в луцький сабфорум?


----------



## Tushkan

Edelweiss Kh said:


> Модери, коли вже перенесете теми в луцький сабфорум?


Зроблено. Вітаю з новосіллям)


----------



## ukr_

Уважаемые модераторы, во-первых большое спасибо! 
Во-вторых, закрепите пожалуйста, На Луцком форуме две темы, первая http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=557773 и вторая http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1885410


----------



## artemka

только строительную тему


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

artemka said:


> де именно?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=802016&page=159
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130709624&postcount=3148


----------



## lados

Прошу змінити назви таких тем:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1671897 на *ЖК "Lux House" | 9 п. | 2014 збудовано*;
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1190729 на *Мікрорайон "Сонячний" | 5-16 п. | 2020 будується*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1712879 на *ЖК "Ріо" l 8х4 п. l 2015 збудовано*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1465813 на *Ринок "Шелен" | 97000 м² | 2020 призупинено*
Дякую!


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Видаліть цей пост і забаньте рекламного бота http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130801833&postcount=978


----------



## artemka




----------



## Holms

Вопрос к модераторам по харьковской ветке - куда делась тема, в которой был список всех тем по Харькову, рассортированных по разделам? Она была закреплена вверху страницы и уже месяц-полтора как пропала.


----------



## nostalgy

Просьба подкоректировать название темы *ЖК "Щасливий" | 12 п. | 2016 | Будується* 
на *ЖК "Щасливий" | 14 х 12 п. | 2016 | Будується*. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130899450#post130899450

спасибо))


----------



## bets

Спорный вопрос. Является ли секция частью одного здания, или это самостоятельная единица?


----------



## Jimbo_Johns

bets said:


> Спорный вопрос. Является ли секция частью одного здания, или это самостоятельная единица?


----------



## nostalgy

Просьба подкоректировать тему с *АЖК по ул Мандрыковской 51м| 2 x 18 э.|* на *АЖК по ул Мандрыковской 51м| 2 x 18 э.| 1 х 11 э.|*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130997918#post130997918

спасибо))


----------



## IllyaDe

прохання підкорегувати назву теми
*ЖБ по вул. Дзержинскього, 114 | 9 п.| проект* на *ЖБ по вул. Олександрівська, 114 | 9 п.| проект*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1658144&page=2

прохання також перейменувати *Торгові центри та ТРЦ Запоріжжя | Malls in Zaporizhzhia* на *Торгівельно-розважальні центри та рітейл в Запоріжжі | Malls and Retail in Zaporizhzhya* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1469429


----------



## artemka

второе шило на мыло, еще и слишком длинное


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Виправте назву теми, будь ласка на *ЖАК по вул. С.Бандери| 17 п.| будується*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1680388&page=15


----------



## nostalgy

> Просьба подкоректировать тему с *АЖК по ул Мандрыковской 51м| 2 x 18 э.|* на *АЖК по ул Мандрыковской 51м| 2 x 18 э.| 1 х 11 э.|*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130997918#post130997918
> 
> спасибо))


почему не кто так и не внес третью очередь в название темы???


----------



## bets

НІЯКИХ ТРЕТІХ ЧЕРГ ДОКИ АХМЕТОВ НА СВОБОДІ!!!!


----------



## nostalgy

bets said:


> НІЯКИХ ТРЕТІХ ЧЕРГ ДОКИ АХМЕТОВ НА СВОБОДІ!!!!


Это вообще к чему???


----------



## Quicksilver

Такой вопрос, а где все админы?


----------



## Istorik2012

Не уж то агенти кремля пробрались на український форум?)))))


----------



## artemka

Quicksilver said:


> Такой вопрос, а где все админы?


кто в других соцсетях, кто в оккупированных территориях, кому вобще похер


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Пілю хтось буде банити чи хай далі засирає форум?


----------



## bets

Пиля самый безобидный по сравнению с остальной швалью


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Потріть, будь ласка, висери П'ятниці http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=131545890#post131545890


----------



## bets

І мої


----------



## volyn_aka

Прошу змінити назву теми http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1845133
на *ЖК «Яровиця» | 10x10-11fl. | 2017 U/C*


----------



## volyn_aka

to *artemka*


> ЖК «Яровиця» | 10×10…11 п. | 2017


, трохи не те, що я просив. Прошу вказати конкретну заявку в назві теми. Дякую.


----------



## lados

Будь-ласка, відредагуйте назву теми http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1897816 на *ЖК «Crystal Rooms» | 12 п. | 2017 будується*


----------



## artemka

:nuts:


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Перейменуйте тему в *ЖК «Над Бугом» | 2×15-16 п.| 2017 будується*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1826519&page=7


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Забаньте це чудо і повидаляйте його пости
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=131954493&postcount=1034
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=131954438&postcount=5564
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1627900&page=48
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1718880&page=8


----------



## Holms

Просьба модераторов переименовать тему *Сад Шевченко | Реконструкция *‎ в *Зоопарк и Сад Шевченко | Реконструкция* или *Сад Шевченко и Зоопарк*, т.к. они будут реконструировться комплексно

Ну и в добавок переименуйте:

*ЖК «Ультра» | 2×24 э.| 2012 строится* сдан в эксплуатацию в 2009

*Мироносицкая церковь | 45 м | 2015 строится * - в 2015 построена

*ТЦ «Сумской рынок» | 7350 м²| 2014 строится* - в 2015 построен

*ЖК «Дом с ротондами» | 19 э.| 2014 строится* - в 2015 построен

*ЖК «Аксиома» | 20 э.| 2014 строится (T/O)* сдан в эксплуатацию в 2014

*ЖК по пр. Маршала Жукова 18-А | 13 э.| 2014 строится (T/O) * - сдан в 2014


----------



## asparagus91

Шановні Модератори, прохання перейменувати цю гілку http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1912640

*ЖК "Avalon 5" | 16x7 п. | будується*


----------



## artemka

asparagus91 said:


> Шановні Модератори


я смотрю уже можно обращаться в единственном числе


----------



## Holms

спасибо за переименование ранее указанных тем, только в теме зоопарк и сад Шевченко | Реконструкция нужно подправить - "Зоопарк" с большой буквы 

и еще просьба переименовать эту тему на "*Лофт и Арт-пространство*" ( в старом названии часть слова не вместилась )


----------



## bets

Прошу удалить этот рассадник вaты: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1912753


----------



## asparagus91

artemka said:


> я смотрю уже можно обращаться в единственном числе


Спасибо за переименование, есть еще уточнения от застройщика.

Секций не 16, а 14, этажность 7-9 вместо 7, то есть *14х7-9 п.*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1912640

Спасибо!


----------



## bets

Удали, пожалуйста: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1916532


----------



## Tushkan

bets said:


> Удали, пожалуйста:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1916532


Зроблено.


----------



## bets

Я думал здесь только артемка )

Спасибо!


----------



## Tushkan

bets said:


> Я думал здесь только артемка )
> 
> Спасибо!


Виходить, що не тільки)


----------



## ODeskin048

можете нам переименовать наши первые 30+
в *ЖК "Новый Берег" 2х32| 131m|строится*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=296462


----------



## artemka

а откуда взято 131 метр?


----------



## ODeskin048

artemka said:


> а откуда взято 131 метр?


Шпиль , вообще на рендерах 36 ,но застройщик куча раз писал про 32


----------



## lados

Будь-ласка, видаліть гілку http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1919313, повідомлення перенесіть сюди http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1692333&page=3


----------



## pyvovarcyk

на сторінці

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1739850&page=203

від поста #4042 і до #4058, більше 200 фоток, які "важать" більше 60 Mb, і вантажиться все це 15-20 сек

така історія повторюється практично кожного понеділка - декілька фотозвітів з вихідних + декілька їх цитат і тред стає нечитабельним

можна щось з цим зробити?


----------



## DuBerMaN

хорошо бы сделать в киевской ветке ссылку в виде нового раздела - вот сюда http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1843376&page=240

И указать не только на русском, но и на английском языке.. дескать фотографии. 

где-то тут на форуме такое встречал - очень удобно.


----------



## artemka

в виде раздела сложно, могу просто ссылки вверху списка сделать, как в каких-то городах делал


----------



## Istorik2012

Будь ласка прошу модерів коли будуть вільні від роботи, змінити трохи назви тем

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=455567 на *МФК «Мега-Сіті» | 26-36 п. | 112 м | 2012 збудовано*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=750150 на *вул. Ревуцького, 9 | 11-34 п. | 107 м | 2014 збудовано*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=414797 на *ЖК «Скайлайн» | 25 п. | 111,5 м | 2015 збудовано*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1502148 на *ЖК «Елегант» | 32 п. | 112 м | 2014 збудовано*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=373270 на *Кловський узвіз, 7 | 48 п. | 168 м | 2012 збудовано*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=296326 на *ЖК «Срібний Бриз» | 3x32 п. | 111,2 м | 2010 збудовано*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1634587 на *ТРЦ «Lavina Mall» | 275 675 м² | 2016 будується*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1497882 на *ЖК «Міністерський» | 4×26 п.| 2015 збудовано*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1364257 на *ЖК «Riverstone» | 10×23 п.| 83,9 м | 2018 будується*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1554988 на *ЖК «Chelsea Tower» | 23 п.| 2014 збудовано*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1500167 на *ТРК+ЖК «Республіка» | 15 п., 298 000 м² | 2017 будується*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=590512 на *ЖК «Зарічний» | 5х15-37 п. | 2017 будується*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=354859 на *Подільсько-Воскресенський міст | 2020 U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=828100 на *ЖК «Сонячна брама» | 10-19 п.| 2016 будується*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1658035 на *ЖК «Alter Ego» | 2×24 п.| 2018 будується*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1627915 на *ТРЦ «Block Buster Mall» | 278 000 м² | 2016 будується*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1663638 на *ЖК «Аристократ» | 25 п.| 2016 будується*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646582 на *ЖК «Старокиївський» | 25 п.| 2016 будується*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1553942 на *Новий об'єкт «Укриття» | New safe confinement | 108 m | 2017 U/C*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=297571 на *ЖК «Артеміда» | 25 п.| ~88 м | 2015 збудований*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1457148 на *пр. Возз'єднання, 21-В | 2×36 п. | 112 м | 2016 будується*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1534029 на *Бровари | Brovary | Зелений квартал | 4×26 п.| 97 м | 2014 збудовано*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1647894 на *Бровари | Brovary | Лісовий квартал | 5×25 п.| 83 м | 2015 будується*

плюс ще важливі теми
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1497887 на *ЖОК «Obolon Residences» | 3х24-26 п. | 2018 будується*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1497884 на *ЖК «Арт Хол» | 24 п.| 2016 будується*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1517876 на *ЖК «Яскравий» | 3×27 п.| 2017 будується*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=641838 на *ЖК «Новопечерські липки» | 7—31 п. | 109 м | 2018 будується*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1908086 на *ЖК «Victory V» | 34 п. | ~115 м | 2018 будується*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=851488 на *ЖК «Royal Tower» | 33 п. | 2016 будується*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1572510 на *ЖК «Совські ставки» | 4×30 п.| ~100 м | 2018 будується*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1572303 на *ЖК «Мозаїка» | 3×33 п.| ~110 м | 2017 будується*


----------



## Istorik2012

Поменяйте, пожалуйста, теперь немного в нашей замечательной и главное украинской Одессе

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1743107 на *ЖК «Лимнос» | 24 э. | 2017 строится*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=826062 на *✈ Odessa Airport | Аэропорт «Одеса» | 2017 строится*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1828320 на *ЖК "Золотой Берег" | 3х23 э. | 2018 строится*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=296462 на *ЖК «Новый берег» 2×32 э. | 2018 строится*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1735553 на *ЖК «19 жемчужина» | 25 э. | 2017 строится*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1902813 на *ЖК Граф | 8 э. | 2017 строится*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1771730 на *ЖК «Курортный» | 3х23 э. | 2018 строится*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1696255 на *ЖК «GreenWood» | 13-18 э. | 2016 строится*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1672375 на *ЖК «Бельэтаж» | 17 э. | 2016 строится*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1776932 на *ЖК Набережный квартал | 2х25 э. | 2016 строится*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1795509 на *ЖК "Башня Чкалов"| 17 э. | 2016 строится*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1561681 на *ЖК «Акапулько» | 12-18 э. | 2016 строится*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1875313 на *ЖК "27 жемчужина" | 25 э. | 2018 строится*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=298968 на *ЖК «Морская симфония» | 20 э.| 2016 строится*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1243813 на *ЖК Французский бульв., 22-30 | 4×24 э. | 2016 построен*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1406934 на *МФК «Kadorr» | 9 э. | 2015 построен*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1559462 на *ЖК «Чорноморська Рів'єра» | 6 э. | 2017 будується*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1910357 на *ЖК "Маршал Сити" | 5х16эт | 2017 строится*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1466822 на *ЖК Французский бульвар, 2 | 13 э. | ~45 м | 2016 строится*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1774651 на *БЦ на ул. Осипова 40 | 10 э. | ~35 м | 2016 строится*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1557273 на *ЖК «Санторини» | 9 э. | ~30 м | 2015 построен*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1917242 на *ЖК 26 Жемчужина | 25эт. | ~80 м | 2018 строится*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1857212 на *ТРЦ "Гагарин-плаза"| 6-9эт. | 2016 строится*

Извините что так много, но хочется что бы был порядок, ведь когда заходишь в форум то видишь в первую очередь название темы, а она должна желательно показывать полную информацию о объекте название, этажность, желательно высота и год постройки. Заранее спасибо за помощь. Я прошу о подобном, потому что я заинтересованная сторона.


----------



## DuBerMaN

artemka said:


> в виде раздела сложно, могу просто ссылки вверху списка сделать, как в каких-то городах делал


ну может так стоит сделать ..для удобства ..на английском и украинском


----------



## ODeskin048

Господа админы и модеры:
ТРЦ/*БЦ* «Гагари*нн*-плаза»| 6—9 э. | 2016 строится ‎ ИМЕННО БЦ , пожалуйста , и с двумя Н Гагаринн , ибо Gagarinn :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1857212 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1696255 на ЖК «GreenWood» | *16*-18 э. | 2016 строится

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1776932 на ЖК Набережный квартал | 2х*27* э. | 2016 строится

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1910357 на ЖК "Маршал Сити" | *3*х1*7*эт | 2017 строится

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1243813 на ЖК Французский бульв., 22-30 | 6×24 э. | строится

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1875313 на ЖК "27 жемчужина" | 3х25 э. | 2018 строится

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=298968 на ЖК «Морская симфония» | 21 э.| 2016 строится

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1917242 на ЖК 26 Жемчужина | 25эт. | 2х?эт| 2018 строится

*И ОЧЕНЬ ПРОШУ НЕ ПРИНИМАТЬ НЕКОРРЕКТНЫЕ ИЗМЕНЕНИЯ НАЗВАНИЯ ТЕМ В ОДЕССКОЙ ВЕТКЕ , СОСТАВЛЕННЫЕ ЧЕЛОВЕКОМ ,КОТОРЫЙ ДАЖЕ НЕ ИЗ ОДЕССЫ*


----------



## bets

Зачем Киев закрепили?


----------



## artemka

то последствия


----------



## asparagus91

Шановні Модератори! Рекомендую забанити користувача *Chak_Flinstoun*, бо він засмічує український форум своїми ватними постами і виліз зі своїми постами за межі Козацької ради. дякую!


----------



## artemka

буду впредь писать только максимальную этажность безо всяких там "2х12-3х10", а то исправлять это - тупой дроч и захламление заголовков


----------



## ODeskin048

artemka said:


> буду впредь писать только максимальную этажность безо всяких там "2х12-3х10", а то исправлять это - тупой дроч и захламление заголовков


Еще не надо писать" 2016 строится ",потом спустя год все исправлять , 

P.S.: лучше вообще вернуться к U/C ,T/O,Completed


----------



## artemka

ODeskin048 said:


> Еще не надо писать" 2016 строится ",потом спустя год все исправлять


имеешь


----------



## bets

Легкий ребус


----------



## ODeskin048

переименуйте , пожалуйста :

*ЖК "Санторини","Миконос","Корфу"|21э|строится*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1557273

и редактировать первый пост на :

"Корфу"










"Миконос"









"Санторини"


----------



## ODeskin048

Отредактируйте , пожалуйста , первый пост:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=298968

*Комплекс апартаментов в прибрежной зоне , элитного района Одессы , Аркадии.

срок сдачи первой очереди (22 этажа) : 4 квартал 2016*


----------



## mitri4

А хто може замінити назву міста на правильну? 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1062

Ми - Дніпро / Dnipro


----------



## _Hawk_

mitri4 said:


> А хто може замінити назву міста на правильну?
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1062
> 
> Ми - Дніпро / Dnipro


Лишень адміни можуть.


----------



## ODeskin048

Отредактируйте , пожалуйста :

*"Ясная Поляна"|"Ясная Поляна-2"|10эт.|строится *


и добавьте в первый пост:

Ясная Поляна-2


----------



## V.BOBR

Прошу отредактировать названия следующих тем:

*Дніпропетровськ / Dnipropetrovsk* на *Дніпро / Dnipro*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1062

*ЖК "Набережный квартал" | 12 э. | 2016 строится* на *ЖК "Набережный квартал" | 12 э. | 2016 построен*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1744902&page=65

*ЖОК «Лайтхаус» | 17 э.| 2015 строится* на *ЖОК «Лайтхаус» | 17 э.| 2016 построен* 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1716550&page=13

*ЖК на Литейной, 2 | 17 эт. | 2016 строится* на *ЖК на Литейной, 2 | 17 эт. | 2016 построен*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1728319&page=26

*Аквапарк на Победе | 2017 строится* на *Аквапарк на Победе | 2016 построен*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1852334&page=3

*Торговые центры Днепропетровска | Malls in Dnepropetrovsk* на *Торговые центры Днепра | Malls in Dnipro*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=567177&page=120

*Промышленность Днепропетровска | Industry in Dnipropetrovsk* на *Промышленность Днепра | Industry in Dnipro*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1237655&page=40

*Останні новини Дніпропетровська* на *Останні новини Дніпра | Dnipro news*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=989651&page=238

Заранее спасибо


----------



## bets

^^Аквапарк "Happy Day"


----------



## bets

Супер! Бóльшая часть названий тредов теперь на украинском!
Спасибо!


----------



## V.BOBR

Только вот не Літейна, а Ливарна)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1728319&page=26


----------



## nostalgy

V.BOBR said:


> Только вот не Літейна, а Ливарна)
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1728319&page=26


лучше бы вообше эту тему удалили ^^


----------



## nostalgy

Прохання змінити назву теми з однини *Клубний будинок * на множину *Клубні будинки* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1852674

Дякую))


----------



## ukr_

Прошу изменить название темы http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1914427 на ЖК "Тріумф" | 10х10fl. | 2018 U/C


----------



## ODeskin048

кто умудрился переименовать *Реконструкция центральной аллеи Аркадии и стр-во отеля * в Аркаду????????????..

переименуйте ,как было , пожалуйста:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1687564


----------



## volyn_aka

to *artemka*, дякую за порядкування Луцького форуму, і прошу довести справу з наведенням порядку до кінця , змінивши де-кілька назв тем!


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=557773 - Будівництво | Construction updates ‎
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1885628 - Будівельні новини міста | City news
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1830409 - ЖК «Атлант» | 16х12 п. | 2020 будується
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1827394 - ЖК « forRest » | 3x11п. | 2018 будується
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1783260 - Реставрації та реконструкції | Restoration and reconstruction
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1885410 - Волинська рада | Volyn council
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1927615 - ЖК "Луцька Рів'єра | 2х11 п. | 2017 будується
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1783261 - Благоустрій | City beautification
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1783256 - Транспортна інфраструктура | Transport infrastructure
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1793910 - Будівництво соціальних об'єктів | Social objects
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1801763 - Будівництво релігійних споруд | Religious buildings
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1807510 - ЖК «Оберіг» | 20x9 п. | 2017 будується
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1793813 - ЖК «Казкова Оселя» | 10 п. | 2016 збудовано


----------



## volyn_aka

to artemka, а що це корегування таке, як тобі заманеться чи як? Я здається конкретні назви вказав, які потрібно замінити і які не виходять за рамки нормальної інформативності , а не як захотілось. Це міжнародний форум. а не форум Артьомки, у чому справа? У Вас конкретна неприязнь до моїх запитів чи до нашого форуму в цілому?! Чи Одеську й Дніпровську гілку не важко було переписувати, а наших 11 тем края, чи як?!


----------



## ukr_

Админы, в чем конкретная проблема изминения названий тем? Не ясно совсем!


----------



## Istorik2012

Можливо нам варто користуватись такими словами completed, T/O, U/C, O/H, vision, proposed? Щоб іноземним користувачам було більш зрозуміло хоча б по назві теми.


----------



## ukr_

Istorik2012 said:


> Можливо нам варто користуватись такими словами completed, T/O, U/C, O/H, vision, proposed? Щоб іноземним користувачам було більш зрозуміло хоча б по назві теми.


Изначально так правильно. Форум международный, и посмотреть есть чего последним временем много интересных проектов в работе.


----------



## nostalgy

Прохання виправити назву теми *ЖК «Часи року» | 6-20 п.| призупинено* на *Пори року* тому що _"Времена года"_ це _"Пори року"_ а не _"Часи року"_.

Дякую))


----------



## nostalgy

Прохання змінити статус обьекта с *ЖК Семейный | 12 п. | 2017 підготовка* на *ЖК Семейный | 12 п. | 2017 будуется*

Дякую))


----------



## V.BOBR

^^ будується


----------



## V.BOBR

Прошу изменить этажность в названии с 16 на 18 этажей

ЖК Воронцовський | 16 п. | 2016


----------



## nostalgy

Прошу подправить колтчество домиков в названии с *ЖК «Салют» | 10 п. | 2017 будується* на *ЖК «Салют» | 2x10 п. | 2017 будується* 

пасиб))


----------



## bets

Мы тут нафлудили немного...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=296111&page=654


----------



## KV

Пришло время поправить ветку:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=621928

на

*ЖК «MANHATTAN» |3х36п| Будується*


----------



## lados

Видаліть тему http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1961912 і забаньте люхорового рекламного бота.

Дякую!


----------



## IllyaDe

прохання о модераторів перейменувати тему http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1809733&page=20 ЖК "Набережний квартал" | 5х11п. | будується на ЖК "Олександрівський 1" | 5х12п. | будується


----------



## V.BOBR

Просьба подправить название на

*Реконструкція з добудовою на Троїцькій | 5-16 п. | 2018*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1963524

То ли оно у меня проглючило, то ли не влезло, обрезалось название.
Если не влазит то тогда можно просто *Реконструкція на Троїцькій | 5-16 п. | 2018*

Заранее спасибо


----------



## tobias

Винесіть теми по Житомиру, Чернігову і областям в окремі розділи, як зі Львовом, Рівне...


----------



## Equario

Пропозиція перейменувати цю тему:

Залізничні дороги і вокзали Київа



Jourua said:


> Блин, да переименуйте уже тему, или мой перфекционизм меня доведет до срыва, а кто вам еще офигительные урбанистские истории тут будет рассказывать
> 
> Правильно - *Залізниця і вокзали Києва*


----------



## zt-gregori

Прошу змінити назву теми http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=349922

на *Zhytomyr | Житомир | Будівництво та благоустрій
*


----------



## Equario

Переменуйте, будь ласка, цю тему Кино на *Кіно | Movie*

Дякую!


----------



## Equario

У гілці Авіабудування України безлад зі спамом про рос. авіацію та іншим офтопом. 

Прохання почистити.

Дякую!


----------



## asparagus91

Прохання до Модераторів видалити цей шлак: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1968370

Дякую!


----------



## ODeskin048

я так понимаю за рекламу откровенную бан?

тогда можно, пожалуйста, вот такого персонажа *INVESTORSGROUPODESSA*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=137652342&postcount=15

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=137652782&postcount=159

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=137652434&postcount=171

темы соответственно :


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1774651&page=8

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1967120

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1524015&page=9


----------



## artemka

не нахожу, может его админы вобще удалили?


----------



## ODeskin048

artemka said:


> не нахожу, может его админы вобще удалили?




Да,убрали,спасибо


----------



## nostalgy

прохання змінити назву теми http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1965966 на *ЖК Victory Hall | 19 п. | будуется*

дякую))


----------



## bets

Наверное, лучше всё-таки "*Будується*".


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Почистіть, будь ласка, гілку від вати http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1102103&page=74
Й закрийте доступ цим персонажам до Urban Ukraine.


----------



## ODeskin048

Можно , пожалуйста , удалить эту тему: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1981685
, первый пост перенести в эту : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1917242

и ее же переименовать на : *ЖК «26 , 42 Жемчужины» | 25 п. | 2018 будується*


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Чому досі вата не забанена, яка засмічує всі гілки?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=739314&page=533


----------



## Saudad

Прохання перенести всю гілку у 20+, так як багато форумчан за, та дана будівля не варта уваги, щоб мати окрему гілку.

*Ж/Б по вул. М. Майорова, 6*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1862737


----------



## nostalgy

прохання змінити назву теми на _*Міська інфраструктура*_ http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=828948 
так як під міський транспорт створена самостійна тема.
дякую))


----------



## artemka

пажал))))


----------



## EoneE

Добрый день всем. В ветке про город Днепр ЖК "Жуковский" числится как строящийся, хотя строительство окончено, не могли бы вы изменить статус объекта на построенный?


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Видаліть цю гілку http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=141970847#post141970847


----------



## Bogatyr

Видаліть, будь ласка, цю гілку: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1612085
Об'єкт малоцінний з архітектурної точки зору. Апдейти можна буде робити в загальну гілку "Хмельницький | Будівництво".


----------



## DespoT.кr

Видаліть будь ласка користувача під ніком Кличков, MrGhost
Та іншу kaцапську нечисть, що заполонила нашу гілку, дякую.


----------



## skandflu

*DespoT.кr* этих дурачков побанили, правда они опять будут с другими никами. Но значит модеры иногда сюда забредают!

тогда просьба ещё *virus petya* , *Пехота*, *PANALEKS*, *Equator*, *Dagen*, *prisms* и тд


----------



## DespoT.кr

Можно просто Equator-а, я б даже пива купил модеру


----------



## Skyscraper25Fan

Они все равно сюда вернутся, уже они возвратились это кличков явно хинот или кот моста.


----------



## Volpacchiotto

Якщо можна то перейменуйте наступні теми. Повиправляв неточності, помилки, опечатки, та звів всі назви до одного стилю.

1.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1983258
ЖК "Парус Smart" | 19 п. | U/C -> ЖК «Парус Smart» | 10-17 fl. | U/C

2.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1892606
ЖБ "Парус Парк" | Будується -> ЖБ «Парус Парк» | 17 fl. | T/O

3.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1912164
ЖК Америка | 14-16 | U/C -> ЖК «Америка» | 4-18 fl. | U/C

4.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1739850
Трамвай на Сихів | Tram line to Sykhiv district | U/C -> Трамвай на Сихів | Tram line to Sykhiv district | 2017 Completed

5.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1800854
Перспективи 20+ -> Будівництво 20+

6.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1777464
ЖК Квіти Львова | 6-9 пов. | буд. -> ЖК «Квіти Львова» | 6-9 fl. | U/C

7.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1904256
ЖК "Місто Трав" | 4-10 | U/C -> ЖК «Місто Трав» | 4-10 fl. | U/C

8.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1901686
ЖК Леополь Таун | 8-10 fl | U/C -> ЖК «Леополь Таун» | 8-10 fl. | U/C

9.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1777464
ЖК Квіти Львова | 6-9 пов. | буд. -> ЖК «Квіти Львова» | 6-9 fl. | U/C

10.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1943465
ЖК «Forum Apartments» | 4-13 fl | U/C -> ЖК «Forum Apartments» | 4-13 fl. | U/C

11.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1953914
СПАРТАК на Інструментальній | будується -> МФК «Спартак» | U/C

12.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2017498
Innovation IT Park LvivTechCity | 5-11 fl. | 2017 -> IT Park «LvivTechCity» | 5-11 fl. | U/C

13.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1957030
ЖК Сіті -> ЖК «Сіті» | 21 fl. | U/C

14.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1876701
ЖК «Авалон» | 9-12 fl | U/C -> ЖК «Авалон» | 9-15 fl. | U/C

15.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1758505
ЖК "Семицвіт" | Будується -> ЖК «Семицвіт» | 10-18 fl. | U/C

16.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2008422
Е-квиток у Львівському транспорті | E-ticket in transport of Lviv -> Е-квиток у Львівському транспорті | E-ticket in Lviv transport

17.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1365495
Студмістечко Катол. Університету | 5-10 fl | 2020 U/C -> Студмістечко УКУ | 5-10 fl. | U/C

18.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1914968
5th AVENUE | 5-16 fl | U/C -> ЖК «5th Avenue» | 5-16 fl. | U/C

19.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1960327
Дипломат Тауер | Diplomat Tower -> ЖК «Дипломат Тауер» | 16 fl. | On Hold

20.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1065591
Масив «Пасічний» | 7x10 fl | 2015 U/C -> ЖМ «Пасічний» | 10 fl. | U/C

21.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=806662
ЖК вул. Бережанська, 54 | 16 fl | Completed -> ЖК вул. Бережанській, 54 | 16 fl. | 2016 Completed

22.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1894458
ЖК "Вілла Магнолія" | U/C | 2017 -> ЖК «Вілла Магнолія» | 5 fl. | U/C

23.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1777457
Багатофункц. комплекс вул. Угорська -> МФК по вул. Угорській | 5-18 fl. | U/C

24.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2014029
Innovation District IT Park | prop. | 6-23 fl. | 2017-2020/2023 -> МФК «Innovation District IT Park» | 6-23 fl. | Proposed

25.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1591022
ЖК по вул. Тернопільська 21 | 10-17 fl | 2016 U/C -> ЖК по вул. Тернопільській, 21 | 10-17 fl. | U/C

26.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1211415
ЖК «Схід Сонця» | 13 fl | 2013 | Будується -> ЖК «Схід Сонця» | 13-16 fl. | 2017 Completed

27.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1550699
Ж/Б Лукаша 1 | 16 fl | 2014 | U/C -> ЖБ по вул. Лукаша, 1 | 16 fl. | On Hold

28.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1734306
ЖК "Набережний квартал" l 12 пов. l 2014 будується -> ЖК «Набережний квартал» l 12 fl. l 2017 Completed

29.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=741206
✈ Аеропорт «Львів» | Lviv Airport | 2012 COMPLETED -> ✈ Аеропорт «Львів» | Lviv Airport | 2012 Completed

30.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1042233
ТРЦ Kings Cross Leopolis | 105000 м² | 2011 COMPLETED -> ТРК «Kings Cross Leopolis» | 105000 м² | 2011 Completed

31.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1660350
ТРК «Victoria Garden» | 102 000 м² | 2016 COMPLETED -> ТРК «Victoria Gardens» | 102 000 м² | 2016 Completed

32.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=747972
Стадіон «Арена Львів» | Arena Lviv stadium | 34915 seats | 2011 COMPLETED -> Стадіон «Арена Львів» | Arena Lviv Stadium | 34915 seats | 2011 Completed


----------



## SashOk

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1986535&page=165
Опять говно вылезло, пора почистить Перегар Порошен,Suiné-Bissau


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Та КР то ще таке. Он масово вата лізе в будівельні гілки http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=142117046#post142117046
Й інфраструктурні
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=721334&page=17


----------



## Bogatyr

Об'єднайте, будь ласка, дві нижченаведені гілки, так як "Перший парковий мікрорайон" є частиною масиву "Озерна". Нову об'єднану гілку прохання назвати *Нова Озерна | будується*.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1542854
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1653249


Також видаліть ці гілки. Проекти давно відмінено.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1718880
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1450109


----------



## nostalgy

просьба изменить название темы на *Bartolomeo Resort Town | 5x24 п. | 2020
*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1987111&page=5

пасиб))


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Видаліть ці пости:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=142366569&postcount=7782
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=142376019&postcount=7785


----------



## SolarVoice

В розділі "Інші форуми / Other forums" потрібно заборонити можливість писати людям в яких менше 100 повідомлень, як це зроблено в польському форумі. Причину надіюсь пояснювати не потрібно


----------



## Skyscraper25Fan

SolarVoice said:


> В розділі "Інші форуми / Other forums" потрібно заборонити можливість писати людям в яких менше 100 повідомлень, як це зроблено в польському форумі. Причину надіюсь пояснювати не потрібно


Мены більше цікаво якого чорта удалили мій комент зі списком ват-ників яких потрібно забанити. :bash: А то я його ніяк найти не можу.


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Забаньте цього кaцaпа http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=142866175&postcount=7578 
Воно засмічує весь форум.


----------



## Skyscraper25Fan

Краще доступ в козацьку раду ограничити.


----------



## Volpacchiotto

Пропоную взагалі закрити наxуй Козраду) Бо об'єктивно вся козрада переїхала на інший форум.


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Ну й тоді вся ця шваль розлізеться по будівельних гілках.


----------



## Skyscraper25Fan

вони будуть срати постійно, поки ми не ограничимо доступ як це зробили поляки


----------



## Volpacchiotto

Було б чудово так зробити. Ліміт 300-400 постів ввести б.


----------



## Skyscraper25Fan

На рахунок ліміту можна провести голосування. Треба вже цим зайнятись, а то реально захочеться колись продивись старі коментарі, а не захочеться пролистувати через московське гімно образ на нас. 2017 рік закінчується, було би класно почати наступний рік з чистої коз ради.


----------



## V.BOBR

Просьба подредактировать название темы на
*ЖК «Дім на Міронова» | 9-20-21 п.| 2020 будується*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1463376&page=65

заранее спасибо


----------



## nostalgy

V.BOBR said:


> Просьба подредактировать название темы на
> *ЖК «Дім на Міронова» | 9-20-21 п.| 2020 будується*
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1463376&page=65
> 
> заранее спасибо


лучше просто указать от мала до велика вот так 9 - 21


----------



## artemka

лучше указывать вобще токо максимальную этажность


----------



## Saudad

Змініть будь-ласка назву гілки на *Чунцін*  Його правильна назва.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646116&page=5


----------



## Volpacchiotto

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=143792906#post143792906

Забаньте неадеквата і видаліть все починаючи з сторінки 1449. Щойнозареєстрований аккаунт який пише лише в одній темі.



thisismynickname said:


> Лол. Всезнаючий диванний теоретик з синдромом узагальнення інформації знайшовся. Навіть доводити тобі нічого не збираюся, часу шкода.





thisismynickname said:


> Що б там насправді за кулісами не не відбувалось, та я радію кожному випадку, коли садового та його знахабнілу садонемічну команду заслужено ставлять раком та вказують на місце під шконкою. Бо це кодло оговталося від сміттєвої кризи, самовпевненості набралося і давай свої маразматичні ідеї втілювати типу смуги-дублера для тролейбуса на Науковій, чи хоча б це недолуге перенесення автостанцій за межі міста.





thisismynickname said:


> Ще один відірваний від реальності диванний теоретик з синдромом всеусвідомленості. Один раз в житті носа висунув зі Львова і вже все знає, кому і що конче потрібно, а кому ні. Спочатку в себе в місті транспорт організуй, потім свій досвід на область переноситимеш та приклад показуватимеш. Бо ваша садонемічна команда та різноманітні корисні ідіоти свій міський транспорт вже давно довели до ручки, і зараз те саме намагаються зробити з обласним, який до того працював набагато краще та огранізованіше.





thisismynickname said:


> Зараз ти видихнеш. Тобі інтервал руху електричок і маршруток порівняти, чи сам впораєшся, вилупок?





thisismynickname said:


> Справді, таким придуркам, як ти, інтервал не потрібен.


А після цього там взагалі епічний срач пішов.


----------



## V.BOBR

просьба переименовать тему 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2019951
на
*ЖК П'ятий континент | 13-18п. | 2020*

заранее спасибо


----------



## Volpacchiotto

Срач досі не потерли і спамера не забанили.


----------



## bets

І Ахмєтов досі на свободі...


----------



## Skyscraper25Fan

Реально пропоную ограничити доступ в коз раду для початку, 300-500 постів, як почнеться 2018 рік. Харе вже срач терпіти і постійно банити товарищів, якщо можна поставити планку в 500 постів і вони сюди взагалі не будуть приходити.


----------



## Shevchuk_Kiev

Skyscraper25Fan said:


> Реально пропоную ограничити доступ в коз раду для початку, 300-500 постів, як почнеться 2018 рік. Харе вже срач терпіти і постійно банити товарищів, якщо можна поставити планку в 500 постів і вони сюди взагалі не будуть приходити.


Вони як "Спрут", їх все банять, але потім їх все більше і більше. Підтримую. Після цього, щоб писати у Коз.раді їм прийдеться спамити по форуму, або вони просто не будть заморачуватись. Після цього їх треба буде банити рідше, бо 500 постів набрали, у коз.раду зашли, написали декілька трольних постів і пішли у відстійку, і знову 500 постів, а це час.


----------



## Shevchuk_Kiev

Skyscraper25Fan said:


> На рахунок ліміту можна провести голосування. Треба вже цим зайнятись, а то реально захочеться колись продивись старі коментарі, а не захочеться пролистувати через московське гімно образ на нас. 2017 рік закінчується, було би класно почати наступний рік з чистої коз ради.


Хотілось, щоб коз.рада стала не епіцентром трольних баталій, а центром обговорення українцями нагальних проблем в країні, подій, спорту і т.п. А також місцем для запитань іноземців (не небратів). Як на інших іноземних форумах. А то у нас ****************************************ських тролів більше ніж українців у коз.раді.


----------



## Skyscraper25Fan

Я про це й кажу, щоб було нормальне обговорення, без всякого срача зі сторони москалів. Дивно що ми це терпимо вже не один рік. Можна було обрубити ще в 2014-15 році коли начали вата-ни тут срати.


----------



## V.BOBR

Просьба изменить статус в следующих темах:

ЖК «Сімейний» | 12 п. | 2017 *збудовано*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1855606

ЖК «Жуковський» | 11 п. | 2017 *збудовано*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=656494

ЖК «Салют» | 10 п. | 2017 *збудовано*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1792931

ЖК «PALERMO» | 10 п. | 2017 *збудовано*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1951254

ЖК «Атмосфера» | 9 п. | *2017 збудовано*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1955903

ЖК «Набережний квартал» | 12 п. | 2016 *збудовано*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1744902

ЖК" iQ-House" | 10-20 п.| *2016 збудовано*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=712374

ЖК «Піхтовий» |5 х 11 п. | 2014 *збудовано*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1715975

ЖК "Атлант" | 12 п. | *2017 збудовано*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1798164

ЖК «Добробут» | 10 п. | 2017 *збудовано*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1865504&page=5

ЖК на территории ДИИТа | 11 э.| 2014 *збудовано*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1662767&page=17

ЖК «Акварель» | 9 п.| 2015 *збудовано*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1716568

Заранее спасибо!


----------



## Volpacchiotto

bets said:


> І Ахмєтов досі на свободі...


Срач потерли, неадеквата забанили, а Ахметов і досі на свободі...


----------



## Volpacchiotto

V.BOBR said:


> Просьба изменить статус в следующих темах:
> 
> ЖК «Сімейний» | 12 п. | 2017 *збудовано*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1855606
> 
> ЖК «Жуковський» | 11 п. | 2017 *збудовано*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=656494
> 
> ЖК «Салют» | 10 п. | 2017 *збудовано*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1792931
> 
> ЖК «PALERMO» | 10 п. | 2017 *збудовано*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1951254
> 
> ЖК «Атмосфера» | 9 п. | *2017 збудовано*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1955903
> 
> ЖК «Набережний квартал» | 12 п. | 2016 *збудовано*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1744902
> 
> ЖК" iQ-House" | 10-20 п.| *2016 збудовано*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=712374
> 
> ЖК «Піхтовий» |5 х 11 п. | 2014 *збудовано*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1715975
> 
> ЖК "Атлант" | 12 п. | *2017 збудовано*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1798164
> 
> ЖК «Добробут» | 10 п. | 2017 *збудовано*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1865504&page=5
> 
> ЖК на территории ДИИТа | 11 э.| 2014 *збудовано*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1662767&page=17
> 
> ЖК «Акварель» | 9 п.| 2015 *збудовано*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1716568
> 
> Заранее спасибо!


О, молодці що уніфікували назви тем, щоб однаково виглядало!
Може не варто писати 'збудовано'? Типу:

ЖК «123» | 99 п.| будується

А коли збудований, то просто писати рік побудови:

ЖК «123» | 99 п.| 2017


----------



## Volpacchiotto

І тоді якщо є така ласка то і ще пару тем у Львівському сабфорумі перейменувати 

1. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2035146
ЖК "Велика британія" → ЖК «Велика Британія» | 12 п. | будується

2. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2049828
ЖБ «Avalon Up» | 25 п. | будується → змінити 'ЖБ' на 'ЖК'

3. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2049989
ЖК Avalon Zelena Street | 9 п. | будується → ЖК «Avalon Zelena Street» | 9 п. | будується

4. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1763874
ЖК Avalon Garden | Будується → ЖК «Avalon Garden» | 15 п. | 2017

5. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1777457
МФК по вул. Угорській | 18 п. | будується → МФК вул. Угорська | 18 п. | будується

6. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1042233
ТРЦ Kings Cross Leopolis | 105000 м² | 2011 → ТРК «King Cross Leopolis» | 105 000 м² | 2011

7. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1422790
Громадський транспорт Львова | Public transport of Lviv → змінити англійський варіант написання на Lviv Public Transport

8. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=832114
Lviv Transport Infrastructure | Транспортна інфраструктура Львова → поміняти місцями англ. та укр. назви: Транспортна інфраструктура Львова | Lviv Transport Infrastructure

9. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=747972
Стадіон «Арена Львів» | Arena Lviv stadium | 34915 seats | 2011 → поставити пробіл у '34 915'



От тепер буде ідеально)


----------



## bets

Переіменуйте, будь-ласка, на "Архітектурне освітлення та підсвічування фасадів і споруд": 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2050435


----------



## skandflu

Просьба к модераторам подправить первый пост в этой ветке http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=575718
на данный, т.к. ТС не заходит на форум почти 3 года...



Raven said:


> Посмотрел я на списки высоток Киева, Днепра, Екатеринбурга,... и надумал сотворить такое же для Харькова. Давно собирался. В списке только здания 20+ этажей. Постепенно добавлю ссылки на картинки и, может быть, на сайты строителей.
> В списке указывается официальное кол-во этажей.
> Например: ЖК "Олимп" - реальная высота - 27 этажей + 2-этажная пристройка на крыше. Но называется он 25-этажный ЖК. Я в списке пишу 25.
> Высоту в метрах пока не пишу ввиду отсутствия информации по большинству объектов, при необходимости позже добавлю.
> Внутри каждой категории объекты идут в произвольном порядке (в порядке вспоминания).
> Если кто еще что вспомнил/знает, пишите, исправим!
> 
> Итак, поехали.
> 
> 
> *Построено / Completed:*
> 1. ЖК «Олимп» | 25эт.
> 2. ЖК «Пионер» | 25эт.
> 3. ЖК «Светлый дом» | 25эт.
> 4. Дом по ул.Познанской | 24эт.
> 5. ЖК «Парус» | 25эт.
> 6. ЖК «Павлово Поле», центральная секция | 20эт.
> 7. ЖК «Источник» | 21эт.
> 8. ЖК «Авантаж». Башня 1 | 22эт.
> 9. ЖК "Ультра". Башня 1 | 24эт.
> 10. ЖК "Ультра". Башня 2 | 24эт.
> 11. ЖК "Адмирал" (ул.Клочковская 258) | 25эт.
> 12. ЖК "Мир" | 23эт.
> 13. БЦ «Солярис» | 20эт.
> 14. ЖК «Триумф» | 23эт.
> 15. ЖК «Монте-плаза». Башня 1 | 27эт.
> 16. ЖК «Монте-плаза». Башня 2 | 27эт.
> 17. ЖК «Монте-плаза». Башня 3 | 27эт.
> 18. ЖК «Эдельвейс» | 23эт.
> 19. ЖК "Сокольники", ул. Фронтовая, 3. Секция 1 | 20эт.
> 20. ЖК «Авантаж». Башня 2 | 22эт.
> 21. ЖК "Аксиома" | 20эт.
> 22. ЖК «Атлант». Корпус 1 | 24эт.
> 23. ЖК Солнечный дом | 24эт.
> 24. Дуэт дом 1 | 20 эт.
> 
> 
> *Достроено до верхней точки / Topped Out:*
> 1. ЖК "Победа" пр.Победы, 61а | 23эт. Приостановлено
> 2. ЖК "Дуэт" дом 2 | 20 эт. Активно
> 3. ЖК "Павловский квартал" | 21 эт. Активно
> 4. ЖК "Журавли" дом 1 | 24 эт. Активно
> 
> 
> *Строится / Under construction (есть не только яма за забором, но и начато строительство):*
> 1. ЖК "Журавли" дом 2 | 23 эт. Текущее состояние - ~22 эт. Активно
> 
> 
> 
> 2. БЦ «Ковчег» | 24эт. Текущее состояние - ~17эт. Приостановлено
> 3. ЖК «Новая Шатиловка» | 20эт. Текущее состояние - ~10эт. Приостановлено
> 
> 
> *Готовится к строительству / Approved (есть стройплощадка, но строительство здания не началось):*
> 1. ЖК "Мanhattan" | 22 эт. Текущее состояние - подготовка территории и котлована[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> *Анонсированные стройки / Proposed, строительство которых еще не начато.*
> 1. ЖК по ул.Белогорской | 21эт. Текущее состояние - проект
> 2. Комплекс «Мiсто» | 3х23+ Текущее состояние - изменён проект


----------



## artemka

напиши новый текст, мы заменим


----------



## Volpacchiotto

Це і є апдейтнутий текст


----------



## skandflu

Просьба подкорректировать название темы http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2094025
на *ЖК "Мanhattan"/22 эт/ 2018 строится*



artemka said:


> напиши новый текст, мы заменим


по списку домов - это и есть изменённый и добавленный. А текст вначале (до списка) - решил не удалять, т.к. не я его автор данной темы....


----------



## Volpacchiotto

Те що ввели ліміт постів на відвідування Інфраструктурних та Оффтоп секцій це допомогло, але всерівно там є ще трохи росіян яких би побанити.



Dmitriy1815 said:


> ...не забывай трижды крикнуть "Слава Пэтру Порошэнко и его деревянным солдатам...", пардон, "и его троллейбусному заводу! СУГС!!!" :hahaha: :hahaha:





krasty said:


> Место в архивах нужно освободить для карточек будущих заключённых - с освобождённых юго-западных территорий





Dmitriy1815 said:


> Если дядя с Европы скажет "надо" - хоxoл ответит "есть" и побежит вырезать почку. Потому что для зарубежных заказчиков, согласно закону, согласие более не требуется.
> 
> 
> 
> А анкета - так это вообще здорово - взял заполненную анкету со всеми данными - и пошёл себе на охоту.:rofl::rofl:
> 
> Страна хирургических отходов, блин :hahaha:	:hahaha:


----------



## Volpacchiotto

Ще цих двох можна...



prisms said:


> Этот порвался, тащите следующего хохла ))





ValterPravnik said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


----------



## Skyscraper25Fan

треба було ограничити доступ давно, а не мучитись с банами і треба 2 модераторів замінити, вони все рівно мертві


----------



## ODeskin048

прошу изменить название темы на :

*ЖК «Олімпійський»|31п.|100.6м| будується*

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2025904

пруф на 100.6 :

Модель by Drew Odder, on Flickr


----------



## artemka

это отметка техэтажа, высота самого дома от земли верхней точки больше


----------



## ODeskin048

artemka said:


> это отметка техэтажа, высота самого дома от земли верхней точки больше




Хоть название без высотности измени


----------



## Skyscraper25Fan

Значит высота дома где то 103 метра если не выше?


----------



## Volpacchiotto

Може ще шпиль повісять і буде на зайві 10 метрів вищий


----------



## ODeskin048

Volpacchiotto said:


> Може ще шпиль повісять і буде на зайві 10 метрів вищий




Шпіль - то наврядчи, але на рендерах ще є технічний 32-й


----------



## Saudad

Велике прохання повидаляти, а ще краще забанити юзерів, що роблять пости в українських гілках, де Крим є російським:

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=149065237&postcount=346

Я розумію, що є гілка, де їм є змога пови:обуватись (Крим той самий), але для чого тримати цю всю наволоч в інших гілках. Це є повним порушенням, як на форумі, так і у всьому цивілізованому світі. Це має присікатись у будь-якій формі і де це є можливим. Це явний бан. І взагалі давно пора чистити сабфорум *Закордон*


----------



## Volpacchiotto

Треба закрити і видалити з розділу "Закордон" усі російські міста. Чому цього ніхто не зробить?

І треба нових модерів набрати, бо всі неактивні.


----------



## Saudad

Репост, так як за тиждень ніяких змін і рашисти і далі продовжують розповсюджувати свою гниль, а пост про рашистський Крим і далі існує (і не тільки він)
*Велике прохання повидаляти, а ще краще забанити юзерів, що роблять пости в українських гілках, де Крим є російським:*

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=149065237&postcount=346

*Я розумію, що є гілка, де їм є змога пови:обуватись (Крим той самий), але для чого тримати цю всю наволоч в інших гілках. Це є повним порушенням, як на форумі, так і у всьому цивілізованому світі. Це має присікатись у будь-якій формі і де це є можливим. Це явний бан. І взагалі давно пора чистити сабфорум* *Закордон*


----------



## Volpacchiotto

...



orel2016 said:


> Нет такой нации. Украинцы - это русские живущие на Украине


----------



## Izmogikan

Якими тепер хостингами картинок користуватися? Чому http://piccy.info/ тепер не відображається?
_UP:_ Трохи погуглив... Хто що скаже про https://postimages.org? Бачу його тут на форумі хлопці активно використовують.


----------



## ODeskin048

а в чем проблема зарегистрироваться на фликре и получить 1 терабайт , достаточно часто и много гружу , и за год , 5% этого доступного места занято , сколько всем остальным тогда надо?


----------



## Izmogikan

*ODeskin048*, Питання не в наявному місці, а в інших варіантах і чому перестали відображатися картинки з piccy. flickr гарний варіант, але харить необхідність вставляти BB підписи...


----------



## nostalgy

V.BOBR said:


> модеры, вы где?et: тут просьбы уже мхом поросли от ожидания


как где на море им сейчас не до форума


----------



## nostalgy

давно уже говорю что в ветку Днепра нужно своего модера, а то изменения можно годами ждать


----------



## nostalgy

откорректируйте название темы https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=151445328#post151445328

пасиб))


----------



## Arcovia

ОК


----------



## nostalgy

просьба отредактировать тему https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=151780414#post151780414 (добавить букву *В*)

пасиб


----------



## Volpacchiotto

^^

І прибрати м'який знак, площь -> *площ*


----------



## Arcovia

Зроблено.


----------



## nostalgy

ну что же раз у нас есть свой модер на ветке то жду в ближайшее день - два полной реформации ветки, так как работы там очень много, что и как нужно менять не стоит оглашать так как человек которого назначили модератором должен это хорошо знать.


----------



## Volpacchiotto

Вимагаю від нового Дніпровського модера збудувати Браму.


----------



## nostalgy

Volpacchiotto said:


> Вимагаю від нового Дніпровського модера збудувати Браму.


і метро у Львові


----------



## Arcovia

nostalgy said:


> ну что же раз у нас есть свой модер на ветке то жду в ближайшее день - два полной реформации ветки, так как работы там очень много, что и как нужно менять не стоит оглашать так как человек которого назначили модератором должен это хорошо знать.


Він зараз трохи зайнятий, дайте йому хоча б тиждень.


----------



## nostalgy

Arcovia said:


> Він зараз трохи зайнятий, дайте йому хоча б тиждень.


я прикрасно знаю чим він зайнятий, якби то було дійсно щось серьозне


----------



## bets

nostalgy said:


> ну что же раз у нас есть свой модер на ветке то жду в ближайшее день - два полной реформации ветки, так как работы там очень много, что и как нужно менять не стоит оглашать так как человек которого назначили модератором должен это хорошо знать.


Роботи дійсно багато, але буду вдячний, якщо замість абстрактних виразів надійдуть конструктивні пропозиції:cheers:
Тому пропоную перейти у дніпровську флудилку або в приватні повідомлення.


----------



## Volpacchiotto

Нові мости Запоріжжя | 2015 будуються
Що за "2015 | будуються", імхо слід прибрати і прости лишити "Нові мости Запоріжжя", чи навіть "Мости Запоріжжя"


----------



## nostalgy

Volpacchiotto said:


> Нові мости Запоріжжя | 2015 будуються
> Що за "2015 | будуються", імхо слід прибрати і прости лишити "Нові мости Запоріжжя", чи навіть "Мости Запоріжжя"


нічого не змінюется, все по старому, все як і було, пишеш змінюють не пишеш ніхто навіть уваги не звертае.


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Edelweiss Kh said:


> Прошу забанити нового юзера, в якого що не пост, то приниження співбесідника.
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1404743


Неадекват повернувся. Дайте, будь ласка, постійний бан.
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=152664974&postcount=4332


Vovovish said:


> Дурилко,валять всі з Хмеля)


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Думаю, це варто видалити
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2125770


----------



## Luceorian

_https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2111649_

Прошу змінити статус теми на: *будується*.


----------



## artfilippov

done


----------



## skandflu

А кто мои темы попереименовывал? Можно хотя бы автора предупреждать или это очень сложно для модераторов?


----------



## Volpacchiotto

Давно пора!


----------



## artfilippov

Трошки поробив


----------



## Volpacchiotto

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2112033

поміняти з

ЖК «Greenville Park Lviv» | 16 п. | підготовка до будівництва

на

ЖК «Greenville Park Lviv» | 16 п. | будується


----------



## artfilippov

готово


----------



## Volpacchiotto

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1892606&page=28

поміняти з

ЖБ «Парус Парк» | 17 п. | будується

на

ЖБ «Парус Парк» | 17 п. | 2017



geole said:


> Там вже здане в експлуатацію (в 2017) і вже заселене. Незавершені дрібні фасадні елементи (на "козирьках" над комерційними приміщеннями) і дрібний благоустрій.


----------



## artfilippov

done


----------



## mini-t400

Почистіть тему Проекти і будівництво, а то там зрадо*оби зараз вибори влаштують. І картки або і бани пора роздати упоротим юрекам адвокатам


----------



## Vovka

mini-t400 said:


> Почистіть тему Проекти і будівництво, а то там зрадо*оби зараз вибори влаштують. І картки або і бани пора роздати упоротим юрекам адвокатам


приєднююся до прохання


----------



## Vovka

і взагалі, коли *Volpacchiotto* в модератори вихрестять?)


----------



## Volpacchiotto

Vovka said:


> приєднююся до прохання


Вибори ж скоро, люди емоційні, можна просто то все у флудилку перенести)


----------



## Tushkan

Переніс до кави. Продовжуйте там


----------



## Mic9N

Необходимо исправить:

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1557922

ЖК «Chicago Central House» вул. Антоновича, 44 | 29 п.| 2018 будується

на

ЖК «Chicago Central House» вул. Антоновича, 44 | 25 п.| 2018 будується

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2012567

БФК «San Francisco» пр.Перемоги, 67 | 14 п. | 2018 будується

на

БФК «San Francisco» пр.Перемоги, 67 | 17 п. | 2018 будується

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1733228

ЖК «Сонячна Рів'єра» | 32 п. | 2018 довершено

на

ЖК «Сонячна Рів'єра» | 2*32 п. | 2018 довершено

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1961053

ЖК «Taryan Towers» | 35 п. | 2020 будується

на

ЖК «Taryan Towers» | 3*35 п. | 2022 будується

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=896250

Швидкісний трамвай | Fast tram

на

Швидкісний трамвай | Light rail (express tram)

Ветку Кінотеатри Києва объединить с Кінотеатри Києва.


----------



## Art Nouveau City

^^ Тільки в Британії назви гілок та розділів заведено писати виключно великими літерами (окрім артиклів та сполучників), наприклад, не *Light rail*, а *Light Rail*, а ще краще написати *Kyiv Light Rail*.


----------



## Mic9N

Необходимо объединить темы: 
ДПТ - Детальні плани територій. с ДПТ - Детальні Плани Території

ЖК на вул. Кудрі, 26 | 22 п.| 2014 зупинено с ЖК «Richmond» | 23 п. | збудовано


----------



## Volpacchiotto

Може в такомy разі варто і саму назву теми перейменувати, забрати одну S?



masanchick said:


> IATA не знає про існування аеропорту Odessa, а є аеропорт Odesa
> https://www.iata.org/publications/Pages/code-search.aspx
> Тому все правильно


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=155784036#post155784036


----------



## Volpacchiotto

А можна якось написати адмінам щоб прибрали автозаміну слова _xуй_? Бісить коли пишеш щось нормальне а тобі ті зірочки нищать слова _підраxуй, пораxуй, враxуй_...



Egorka88 said:


> по-перше я і не казав що ціни рівні. але вже дуже близькі і головна теза, що не буде здорожчення в 2 і більше разів, бо це вже буде вище за той самий Краків
> 
> по-друге, вра************************те, що там квартири переважно з ремонтом і нормальними матеріалами, тому прямо порівнювати ціни не можна. якщо взяти умовно "місто трав" за 800 уо/метр (введену секцію), і поміняти там все до рівня того що в Кракові за 6500 злотих продають, то замість 800 уо, буде вже 1200, що всього на 500 меньше за Краків


----------



## artfilippov

Volpacchiotto said:


> А можна якось написати адмінам щоб прибрали автозаміну слова _xуй_? Бісить коли пишеш щось нормальне а тобі ті зірочки нищать слова _підраxуй, пораxуй, враxуй_...


думаю, вони на це не погодяться. Легше замінити українську Х на латинську Екс (Х) і тоді цензура не спрацьовуватиме


----------



## Izmogikan

Хлопці, а можна якось збільшити період "Go to first new post"? Зараз цей час ~7 днів.


----------



## artfilippov

Izmogikan said:


> Хлопці, а можна якось збільшити період "Go to first new post"? Зараз цей час ~7 днів.


Для тих, хто заходить на форум раз на рік? 
Це не дуже зручно. Якщо хтось довгий час не був на форумі, то зазвичай переходять до більш менш актуальних новин, тож тижня останніх новин, як на мене, достатньо. Для тих, хто все ж хоче перечитати все пропущене є pagination - але так, в цьому випадку доведеться поклацати певний час, щоб знайти перший непрочитаний пост


----------



## Izmogikan

Дійсно, для більшості випадків тижня достатньо. Раніше взагалі було 3 чи 5 днів - о то були часи.) Думав, можливо, цей параметр можна налаштувати через профіль.
Не веду активних переписок, тому є теми які переглядаються рідше. При гортанні сторінок складно знайти нові повідомлення.
Є відпустки, зайнятість і після цього ти одразу "губишся".
---add---
За роки перебування на форумі я для себе зробив висновок, що мені потрібно більше.
Ну от заходжу я в "Київ>>Інфраструктура та транспорт" і переглядаю пару тем, що найбільш цікаві в цей час. А через днів 10-ть можна і подивитися нові фото з "Ukraine>>Українські автодороги".


----------



## artfilippov

це глобальний параметр, який діє на всьому форумі. Зробити персональне налаштування цього параметру, нажаль, не можна


----------



## sanya2011

Стикнувся з наступною проблемою:
При вході на будь-яку гілку форуму видно час і автора останнього посту в кожній темі, але при спробі перейти по лінку останньої сторінки - одного або декількох останніх постів немає. Проблема фікситься, якщо в адресній стрічці браузера вручну ввести більший номер сторінки - тоді з'являються свіжі пости, хоча по факту номер сторінки залишається тим самим.

Кеш чистив, інший браузер пробував - не допомагає.

Що ще можна спробувати?

P.S. - описана проблема стосується і цієї сторінки також, щоб побачити свій пост я маю ввести "page=251" в адресній стрічці браузера (фактичний номер останньої сторінки - 248)


----------



## artfilippov

користуйтеся кнопочкою "Go to first new post"







і тоді не будете стикатися з цією проблемою


----------



## sanya2011

artfilippov said:


> користуйтеся кнопочкою "Go to first new post"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> і тоді не будете стикатися з цією проблемою



Дякую.
Наразі проблема само-вирішилась


----------



## Mic9N

Необходимо объединить темы: ЖК «Aria» с ЖК бул.Дружби Народів/Чеська. Это один и тот же ЖК.


----------



## artfilippov

Mic9N said:


> Необходимо объединить темы: ЖК «Aria» с ЖК бул.Дружби Народів/Чеська. Это один и тот же ЖК.


дякую, зробив


----------



## gOdisey

Чесно кажучи суховато стало на форумі, особливо в інфраструкткрних дискуссіях. Якби і срач погано, але і тотальний антисрач не набагато краще. Тому було би доречно замутити щось типу багаторівневої чистки. Наприклад деякі з постів, що з точки зору "смотрящіх" підлягають утилізації не видаляти, а помічати їх галочкою флуд. Кожен з учасників форуму сам для себе обирав би читати чи не читати флуд.


----------



## abcdif

Хтось з модераторів занадто відмодерував декілька моїх останніх повідомлень і відповіді інших користувачів. Тепер їх немає. Пишу я не дуже часто. І вважав, що повідомлення важливі. Хоча формально їх можна віднести до офтопу.

Даруйте, то можливо в мене якійсь глюк, що я їх не бачив.


----------



## skandflu

Просьба перенести в новую тему https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2150578 пару последних страниц с темы https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1057161&page=101


----------



## artfilippov

skandflu said:


> Просьба перенести в новую тему https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2150578 пару последних страниц с темы https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1057161&page=101


Готово. Дай знати, якщо треба відредагувати перший пост для актуалізації інформації по проекту


----------



## skandflu

ок, сенкс! Ночью добавлю инфу, чтоб был первый пост




ПС: добавь сообщение ниже первым постом плиз)


----------



## bets

Додав пост, звідси видалив.


----------



## skandflu

Спасибо


----------



## lados

Прошу змінити назву цієї теми:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1835664 
на ЖК «Нова Рівненська Брама» | 10-16 п. | будується
Дякую


----------



## Mic9N

Предлагаю создать тему: "Історичні фото міського траспорту". По возможности перегрузить туда старые фото с тем: Трамвай и Громадський транспорт.


----------



## Volpacchiotto

Було б добре зробити такі зміни у Львівській гілці.

Перейменувати згідно правил англ. мови коли у заголовках всі слова крім прийменників пишуть з великої букви наступні теми:

1. https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=257387

з Проекти та будівництво | Projects & Construction updates
на Проекти та будівництво | Projects & Construction *U*pdates

2. https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1739850

з Трамвай на Сихів | Tram line to Sykhiv district | 2017
на Трамвай на Сихів | Tram *L*ine to Sykhiv *D*istrict | 2017

3. https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1559817

з Будівництво у Львівській області | Lviv region construction updates
на Будівництво у Львівській області | Lviv *R*egion *C*onstruction *U*pdates

4. https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1378507

з Велоінфраструктура | Cycling infrastructure
на Велоінфраструктура | Cycling *I*nfrastructure

5. https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1546810

з Проблема паркування | Car parking
на Проблема паркування | Car *P*arking

6. https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1474241

з Спортивна інфраструктура | Sports infrastructure
на Спортивна інфраструктура | Sports *I*nfrastructure

7. https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2009454

з Переробка та утилізація відходів | Recycling and utilization of waste
на Переробка та утилізація відходів | Recycling and *U*tilization of *W*aste

8. https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1324031

з Парки Львова | City parks
на Парки *міста* | City *P*arks

9. https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1648427

з Пішохідний простір | Pedestrian infrastructure
на Пішохідний простір | Pedestrian *I*nfrastructure

Прибрати 'Львів' бо це йтак очевидно що йдеться про Львів, до того ж в одній темі не влізла повністю назва:

10. https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1422790

з Громадський транспорт Львова | Lviv Public Transport
на Громадський транспорт | Public Transport

11. https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=832114

з Транспортна інфраструктура Львова | Lviv Transport Infrastructur
на Транспортна інфраструктура | *Urban* Infrastructure

12. https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2008422

з Е-квиток у Львівському транспорті | E-ticket in transport of Lviv
на Е-квиток у транспорті | E-ticket

Апдейт:

13. https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1957030

з ЖК «Сіті» | 21 п. | будується
на ЖК «Сіті» | 21 п. | *2019*

Змінити на більш підходящу назву:

14. https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1395432

з Бізнес-центри | Business-centers
на Офіси | *Commercial Property*

15. https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1319997

з Вілли, котеджі, приватна забудова 
на *Малоповерхове будівництво*

16. https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=883216

з Реставрація та реконструкція | Restoration and reconstruction
на Реконструкція Будівель | *Reconstruction of Buildings*

Поміняти місцями англ та укр назву, щоб було як в решті тем:

17. https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1062393

з City improvement | Благоустрій міста
на Благоустрій міста | City Improvement

18. https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1668853

з Lviv Street Art | Стріт-арт Львова
на Стріт-арт | Street Art

Не влізли повністю назви:

19. https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1495674

з Транспорт та благоустрій - ідеї з усього с
на *Інфраструктура та благоустрій закордоном*

20. https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1678830

з Багатофункціональна арена | 2015 | призупинен&
на Бaгaтофункціональнa aрeнa | 2015 | призупинeн*o* (замінив деякі кириличні символи на латинські щоб влізла назва)

21. https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2073745

з ЖК вул. Стрийська, 195 | 10 п. |
на ЖK вyл. Cтpийcькa, 195 | 10 п. | *бyдyєтьcя*


----------



## artfilippov

все готово, окрім "Інфраструктура та благоустрій закордонo*&*". Не можу замінити *м* латинкою, бо вона дещо інша - *m*


----------



## Volpacchiotto

Дякую! А з тою темою тоді можна отак?

Інфраструктура і благоустрій закордоном


----------



## artfilippov

Volpacchiotto said:


> Дякую! А з тою темою тоді можна отак?
> 
> Інфраструктура і благоустрій закордоном


нє, не робе..


----------



## Volpacchiotto

Інфраструктура і благоустрій у світі

:hm:


----------



## skandflu

на мой взгляд, там кроме поста *#8532* на последних пару страницах нет ничего ценного)


----------



## artfilippov

skandflu said:


> на мой взгляд, там кроме поста *#8532* на последних пару страницах нет ничего ценного)


все інше перенести в Стекляшку?


----------



## skandflu

да или перенести, или вообще удалить. Я думаю особой разницы нет, там всё равно стандартный набор для срача Харьков-Днепр, ничего уникально-интересного))


----------



## artfilippov

done


----------



## Luceorian

Прошу видалити тему *https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2182352* і забанити(при потребі) спамера, що її створив.
Тема без найменшого потенціалу. Дякую.


----------



## Luceorian

Тож, з приводу уніфікації, і Луцької гілки(гілочки))), прошу допомоги.

*https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1845133* → *ЖК «Яровиця» | 14 fl. | U/C *

*https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1830409* → *ЖК «Атлант» | 12fl. | U/C *

*https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1945543* → *ЖК «Caramel Residence» | 10fl. | U/C *

*https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1927662* → *ЖК «Супернова» | 10fl. | U/C *

*https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2111649* → *ЖК «Dream Town» | 10fl. | U/C*

*https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1827394* → *ЖК « forRest » | 10fl. | 2019*

*https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1927615* → *ЖК «Луцька Рів'єра» | 11fl. | 2018*

*https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1914427* → *ЖК «Тріумф» | 10fl. | U/C*

*https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1807510* → *ЖК «Оберіг» | 9fl. | U/C *

*https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1809402* → *ЖК «Luceoria» | 12 fl. | 2019*

*https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1793813* → * ЖК «Казкова Оселя» | 10 fl. | 2016 *


----------



## artfilippov

готово


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Прошу видалити тему
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=160246102#post160246102


----------



## artfilippov

done


----------



## Oles

Прошу видалити тему:

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1850360

Або перемістити до цієї, так як дублюються. Змінивши назву: Кам'янець-Подільський | Kamianets-Podilskyi | Стінописи міста

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1793933

Дякую.


----------



## Oles

Volpacchiotto said:


> І тому ще трохи перейменувань, хто матиме час
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1726078
> Кам'янець-Подільський | ЖК «Нова Будова» → Кам'янець-Подільський | Kamianets-Podilskyi | ЖК «Нова Будова»
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1423206
> Kamianets-Podilskyi | Старе місто: будівництво і благоустрі → Кам'янець-Подільський | Kamianets-Podilskyi | Старе Місто
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1457560
> Kamianets-Podilskyi | Транспортна інфраструктура → Кам'янець-Подільський | Kamianets-Podilskyi | Інфраструктура
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1463296
> Кам'янець-Подільський | благоустрій → Кам'янець-Подільський | Kamianets-Podilskyi | Благоустрій
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1536182
> Кам'янець-Подільський | новини, події і зах → Кам'янець-Подільський | Kamianets-Podilskyi | Новини
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1872427
> Будівництво у Волинській області → Волинська область | Volyn Region
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1950914
> Чортків | Будівництво, реконструкції, блаk → Чортків | Chortkiv | Будівництво
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=847838
> Truskavets | Трускавець | будівництво → Трускавець | Truskavets | Будівництво
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1989314
> Kovel' | Ковель | Проекти та будівництво → Ковель | Kovel | Будівництво
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2092955
> Stryi | Стрий | Проекти та будівництво → Стрий | Stryi | Будівництво


Хто матиме час  Дякую.:cheers:


----------



## artfilippov

зробив усе окрім https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1536182
чомусь редагування саме цієї теми заблоковано. Звернувся до супермодів, найближчим часом розберемося

UPD. З останнім теж розібралися


----------



## Volpacchiotto

Продовжимо вдосконалення нашого сабфоруму 

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2193660
Буковина / Чернівці / Промисловість, вироб → Чернівці | Chernivtsi | Промисловість

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1866998
Чернівці | ЖК пр.Незалежності, 106а → Чернівці | Chernivtsi | ЖК пр. Незалежності, 106а

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1594753
Чернівці. Мікрорайон на вул. Будівельникі → Чернівці | Chernivtsi | М-н вул. Будівельників | 2016

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1796947
Чернівці М-н Золоті ключі (Київська) → Чернівці | Chernivtsi | М-н «Золоті ключі» вул. Київська

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1990268
LEONI Коломия → Коломия | Kolomyia | Завод «Leoni» | 2017

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1844786
Дрогобич / Drohobych | Будівництво → Дрогобич | Drohobych | Будівництво

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=815032
Стрий | Stryi | ел.-техн. завод «Леоні» | Leoni Wiring Systems GmbH Plant → Стрий | Stryi | Завод «Leoni» | 2008

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1847514
Kalush | Калуш | ЖК « Еліт-Хол » → Калуш | Kalush | ЖК «Еліт-Хол» | 2018

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1866626
Чернівці ЖК "Оазис Буковини " → Чернівці | Chernivtsi | ЖК «Оазис Буковини»

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1758739
Мукачево\Mukachevo → Мукачево | Mukachevo | Будівництво

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1588252
Будівництво в Калуші → Калуш | Kalush | Будівництво

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1901777
Кам'янець-Подільський | Завод KWS | 2016 будівницт&# → Кам'янець-Подільський | Kamianets-Podilskyi | Завод «LWS» | 2016

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1793933
Кам'янець-Подільський | Kamianets-Podilskyi Street Art → Кам'янець-Подільський | Kamianets-Podilskyi | Street Art

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1945303
Чернівці ЖК "Кришталеве озеро" → Чернівці | Chernivtsi | ЖК «Кришталеве озеро»

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1844042
ЖК Атлант м.Чернівці → Чернівці | Chernivtsi | ЖК «Атлант»

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1657989
Завод Holzindustrie Schweighofer (Коломия) → Коломия | Kolomyia | Завод «Holzindustrie Schweighofer»

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1794479
Чернівці | ЖБ вул. Суворова → Чернівці | Chernivtsi | ЖБ вул. Суворова, 2б

А цю тему видалити:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1847513


----------



## Saudad

*Велике прохання *до модерів, нарешті зробити окрему гілку для міста *Чернівці*, для більшої зручності на форумі. Місто вже давно заслуговує на окрему гілку, а в загальній гілці "захід", налічує майже тридцять окремих гілок.
Загалом і Ужгород та Кам'янець-Подільський теж заслуговують на це


----------



## artfilippov

Saudad said:


> *Велике прохання *до модерів, нарешті зробити окрему гілку для міста *Чернівці*, для більшої зручності на форумі. Місто вже давно заслуговує на окрему гілку, а в загальній гілці "захід", налічує майже тридцять окремих гілок.
> Загалом і Ужгород та Кам'янець-Подільський теж заслуговують на це


Розберемося


----------



## artfilippov

artfilippov said:


> Розберемося


Готово


----------



## Oles

artfilippov said:


> Готово


^^ :cheers: дякую за пророблену роботу по Західній гілці та окремій темі по К-П ):banana:


----------



## artfilippov

Oles said:


> ^^ :cheers: дякую за пророблену роботу по Західній гілці та окремій темі по К-П ):banana:


Будь ласка 

З перейменуванням окремих тем (здебільшого пов'язані чомусь саме з Чернівцями) з останнього списку *Volpacchiotto* є проблеми. Причини намагаємось з'ясувати з адмінами.


----------



## Volpacchiotto

Ще трохи змін які можна зробити 

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1815517
Kalush | Калуш | Інфраструктура і благоустрій → Kalush | Калуш | Інфраструктура

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1787348
Калуш/Kalush/Благоустрій & Реконструкція → Kalush | Калуш | Благоустрій & Реконструкція

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1729597
Kalush/Калуш/Комерційні об'єкти → Kalush | Калуш | Комерційні об'єкти

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1729609
Kalush/Калуш/Малоповерхове будівництво → Kalush | Калуш | Малоповерхове будівництво

І ще навіть у Львівському розділі помітив дві теми з нестандартизованими назвами:

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1913004
Громадське/некомерційне будівництво / Noncommercial → Громадське будівництво | Noncommercial Property

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1823865
Сакральна архітектура → Сакральна архітектура | Sacred Architecture

А містам яким зробили свій власний розділ - в назві тем вже не потрібно ставити назву міста бо це йтак очевидно, і це лише завантажує зайвою інформацією:

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=598351
Кам'янець-Подільський | Kamianets-Podilskyi | Будівництво → Проекти та будівництво | Projects & Construction Updates

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1423206
Кам'янець-Подільський | Kamianets-Podilskyi | Старе Місто → Старе Місто | Old Town

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1901935
Кам'янець-Подільський | Зона відпочинку «К → Каньйон річки Смотрич | скасовано

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1536182
Кам'янець-Подільський | Kamianets-Podilskyi | Новини → Новини | City News

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1463296
Кам'янець-Подільський | Kamianets-Podilskyi | Благоустрій → Благоустрій | City Improvement

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1793933
Кам'янець-Подільський | Kamianets-Podilskyi | Street Art → Стріт арт | Street Art

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1457560
Кам'янець-Подільський | Kamianets-Podilskyi | Інфpacтpyктypa → Інфpacтpyктypa | Infrastructure

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1726078
Кам'янець-Подільський | Kamianets-Podilskyi | ЖК «Нова Будова» → ЖК «Нова Будова» | 9 п. | будується

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1785501
Кам'янець-Подільський жлобство і несмак &# → Жлобство і несмак

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1798387
Кам'янець-Подільський | †☦✡ Pелiгiйнi cпopуди → Pелiгiйнi cпopуди | Sacred Architecture

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1901777
Кам'янець-Подільський | Kamianets-Podilskyi | Завод «LWS» | 2016 → Завод «LWS» | 2016

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1421546
Кам'янець-Подільський | «Епіцентр-К» | 2011 → ТЦ «Епіцентр-К» | 2011

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1844327
Кам'янець-Подільський | Міський парк → Міський парк | City Park

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1844695
Кам'янець-Подільський | Веломісто → Веломісто | Cycling Infrastructure

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=4416
Kamianets-Podilskyi | ЖК на розі Огієнка/Уральська → ЖК вул. Уральська | 10 п. | будується


----------



## artfilippov

Готово. Я також трохи причепурив форум Чернівців


----------



## Volpacchiotto

п о д я к у в а в


----------



## Volpacchiotto

Ще трохи останніх штрихів для західної секції, і можна й інші секції вдосконалювати. Нікого не хочу гнати, якось при нагоді перейменуйте 

Поміняти місцями, спершу йде українська назва і потім англійська:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2015720
Chervonohrad | Червоноград | Проекти та будівництво → Червоноград | Chervonohrad | Проекти та будівництво

Поставити першу букву велику, і 'західної' писати з маленької, адже це просто західна частина України, а 'Західна Україна' це власна назва і звучить як сепаратизм 
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1621648
міграція до Західної України → Міграція до західної України

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1732018
Відпочинок у Західній Україні → Відпочинок у західній Україні

І останні редагування в містах заходу!

З noncommercial на non-commercial, сорі недогледів
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1913004
Громадське будівництво | Noncommercial Property → Громадське будівництво | Non-commercial Property

Пробіл між 'пр.*_*Незалежності'
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1866998
ЖК пр.Незалежності, 106а | 10 п. | будується → ЖК пр. Незалежності, 106а | 10 п. | будується

Якась недописана назва
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1594753
М-н на вул. Будівельникі | 8 п. | збудовано → М-н вул. Будівельників | 8 п. | 2016

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1428654
М-н Зоряний | 10-12 п. | будується → М-н «Зоряний» | 12 п. | будується

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1796947
ЖК Київський | 7 п. | будується → ЖК «Київський» | 7 п. | будується

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1793674
ЖК Парковий квартал | 10 п. | будується → ЖК «Парковий квартал» | 10 п. | 2017

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1866626
ЖК Оазис Буковини | 9 п. | будується → ЖК «Оазис Буковини» | 9 п. | будується

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1664598
ЖК Галактика | 10 п. | будується → ЖК «Галактика» | 10 п. | 2015

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1945303
ЖК Кришталеве озеро | 10 п. | будується → ЖК «Кришталеве озеро» | 10 п. | будується

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1844042
ЖК Атлант м.Чернівці → ЖК «Атлант» | 10 п. | 2017

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1802148
ЖК Набережний квартал | 10 п. | збудовано → ЖК «Набережний квартал» | 10 п. | 2016

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1663855
ЖК Сонячне містечко | 4 п. | будується → ЖК «Сонячне містечко» | 4 п. | будується

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1451572&page=5
М-н «Мрія» | 8-10 п. | будується → М-н «Мрія» | 10 п. | будується

Центр:

Поки місто має лише одну тему, то можна просто писати назву того міста, і вже потім як буде більше тем то ділити на інфраструктуру, будівництво і тд.

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=609182
Baturyn | Батурин | Capital of Cossack Hetmanate | будівництво → Батурин | Baturyn

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=767008
Павлоград | Pavlohrad | будівництво → Павлоград | Pavlohrad

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1953382
Прилуки | Pryluky | Будівництво та реконструкція → Прилуки | Pryluky

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1967056
♞ Конотоп / Konotop → Конотоп | Konotop

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=426832
Sumy | Суми | будівництво та проекти → Суми | Sumy

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=629704
Uman | Умань | будівництво → Умань | Uman

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1170151
Berdychiv | Бердичів | Будівництво та проекти → Бердичів | Berdychiv

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1205077
Kremenchuk | Кременчук | Будівництво → Кременчук | Kremenchuk

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2149986
Нікополь Дніпропетровська обл → Нікополь | Nikopol

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1170153
Novograd-Volynsky | Новоград-Волинський | Будівництво → Новоград-Волинський | Novohrad-Volynskyi

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1125943
Chernihiv | Чернігів | будівництво та розвиток → Чернігів | Chernihiv

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1203469
Kropyvnytskyi | Кропивницький | будівництво і проекти → Кропивницький | Kropyvnytskyi

...

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1509647
Poltava Oblast | Полтавська область → Полтавська область | Poltava Region

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1976181
Дніпропетровська область | Dnipropetrovska oblast → Дніпропетровська область | Dnipro Region

...

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=561592
Кривий Рiг | Kryvyi Rih | Development → Кривий Рiг | Kryvyi Rih | Будівництво

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1655450
Кривий Рiг | Kryvyi Rih | Projects → Кривий Рiг | Kryvyi Rih | Проекти

...

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=349396
Poltava | Полтава | Будівництво → Полтава | Poltava | Будівництво

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1457445
Poltava | Infrastructure & transport | Інфраструктура та транспорт → Полтава | Poltava | Транспортна інфраструктура

...

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=556315
Cherkasy | Черкаси | будівництво та проекти → Черкаси | Cherkasy | Будівництво та проекти

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1509088
Новини Черкас | News of Cherkasy → Черкаси | Cherkasy | Новини міста

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=434059
Cherkasy | Черкаси | дзвіниця 130 м → Черкаси | Cherkasy | Дзвіниця-голуб | 136 м. | будується

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1600755
Черкаси | Pеконструкція Хрещатику → Черкаси | Cherkasy | Pеконструкція Хрещатика | проект

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1476775
Черкаси | ЖК «житлово-комерційний центр» | 20 п.| 6y → Черкаси | Cherkasy | ЖК «Євгенія» | 20 п.| 2016

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1657389
Черкаси | ЖК «Нова Митниця» | 7-10 п.| 2015 будується → Черкаси | Cherkasy | ЖК «Нова Митниця» | 10 п.| 2016

...

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1121115
Банер для Чернігова → Чернігів | Chernihiv | Банер


----------



## Volpacchiotto

А ще можна було б окремо зробити розділ «Окуповані Території» і постити там АРК, Севастополь та ОРДЛО


----------



## Volpacchiotto

І ще пару перейменувань:

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1370517
МФК «Шувар» | 120590 м² | 2012 призупинено → МФК «Шувар» | 120590 м² | призупинено

...

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1208081
Радомышль, Житомирская область → Радомишль | Radomyshl

...

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1393832
Lozovaya | Лозова | Проекти та будівництво → Лозова | Lozova

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=950736
Дружковка → Дружківка | Druzhkivka

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1646089
Макеевка | Проекты и строительство → Макіївка | Makiivka | Будівництво

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1167275
Макеевка | Стадион ФК «Металлург» | 18750 мест| утв& → Макіївка | Makiivka | Стадіон «Металург» | призупинено

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1236167
Макеевские новости | Makeevka news → Макіївка | Makiivka | Новини

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1318003
Горлівка | Горловка | Строительство → Горлівка | Horlivka

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1960361
Костянтинівка | Константиновка | Kostiantynivka → Костянтинівка | Kostiantynivka

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1444361
Сєвєродонецьк | Будівництво → Сєвєродонецьк | Sievierodonetsk

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1975749
Лисичанськ / Lysychansk → Лисичанськ | Lysychansk

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1441549
⊖ Бахмут | будівництво | строительство → Бахмут | Bakhmut

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1318025
Краматорськ | Будівництво → Краматорськ | Kramatorsk

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1318021
Слов'янськ | Будівництво → Слов'янськ | Slovyansk

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1960496
Донецька область | Donetsk oblast → Донецька область | Donetsk Region

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1727245
Луганск | ЖК «Донбасс Холл» | 25 э | 2016 строится → Луганськ | Luhansk | ЖК «Донбасс Холл» | 25 п. | призупинено

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=319789
Lugansk | Луганськ | будівництво | строительство → Луганськ | Luhansk | Будівництво

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1731932
Луганские новости | Lugansk news → Луганськ | Luhansk | Новини

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1749737
Luhansk International Airport | Міжнародний аеропорт "Луганськ" → ✈ Aepoпopт «Луганськ» | Luhansk Airport | знищено


----------



## artfilippov




----------



## Mic9N

Просьба включить эту тему в состав этой.


----------



## Volpacchiotto

А тут треба допомога

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=257387&page=1240


----------



## artfilippov

Volpacchiotto said:


> А тут треба допомога
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=257387&page=1240


почистив трошки


----------



## Volpacchiotto

оці три теми може варто об'єднати?

Українська вікіпедія - хмарочоси

Найвищий хмарочос у вашому місті

Українські хмарочоси вищі 100 метрів


----------



## artfilippov

донє


----------



## SashOk

что за лаг постоянный?


----------



## HerrSpeer

Перепрошую, не можу ніяк вставити фото з imgur власне через








Це якісь обмеження?


----------



## artfilippov

HerrSpeer said:


> Перепрошую, не можу ніяк вставити фото з imgur власне через
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Це якісь обмеження?


в налаштуваннях форуму є якісь обмеження на постинг світлин до певної кількості повідомлень. Чесно кажучі, не пам'ятаю, скільки саме - чи то 10-15, чи 25-50


----------



## Volpacchiotto

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2170368&page=2

ЖК «Парус Сіті» | 17 п. | будується → ЖК «Парус Сіті» | 18 п. | будується

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1105011&page=47

Українські хмарочоси вищі 100 метрів → Українські хмарочоси


----------



## artfilippov

done


----------



## Saudad

Перейменуйте, будь ласка, цю гілку: 
*ЖК по вул. Льонокомбінатівська | проект *
на *ЖК по вул. Льонокомбінатівська + Бізнес-центр Space4*

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2091257&page=2


----------



## skandflu

просьба удалить или перенести в Стекляшку последнюю страницу срача не по теме метро: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=629382&page=323


----------



## artfilippov

готово


----------



## Mic9N

Предлагаю объединить темы:

Genocide of Ukrainians Memorial - Музей Голодомору с Музей Голодомору. ІІ черга | Museum of Holodomor | U/C 2022

ЖК «Tetris Hall» | 25 п.| 90 м| 2017 с ЖК «Tetris Hall 2» | 13-28 п. | 2019 будується — это разные очереди одного ЖК.


----------



## skandflu

просьба перенести последнюю страницу этой темы https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=741110&page=175

в Стекляшку
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1057941&page=125


----------



## Volpacchiotto

ЖК Manhattan 14x12-15п. → ЖК «Manhattan» | 15 п. | будується
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2004961

ЖК «Паркова алея»| 11 п.| 2013 будується → ЖК «Паркова алея» | 11 п.| будується
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1431441&page=5

ЖК "Park Resindence" | 10п. | 2019р. → ЖК «Park Resindence» | 10 п. | будується
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2079583

«Квартал Едельвейс»| 8×10 п.| 2014 | будується → ЖК «Квартал Едельвейс»| 10 п.| 2015
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1607084&page=5

Квартал «Різдвяний»| 12×10 п.| 2015 | будується → Квартал «Різдвяний»| 10 п.| 2016
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1674478&page=3

ЖК «Виноградний»| 4×7-9-10 п.| 2013 будується → ЖК «Виноградний»| 10 п.| 2013
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1471783

А це видаліть плс
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2010541


----------



## artfilippov

готово


----------



## zata87

Можете, будь ласка, виправити англомовну назву Харкова з KharkOv на KharkIv Харків для туриста | Kharkov for tourists
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1199415


----------



## Бо Силай

Может большие инфраструктурные проекты типа Подольско-Воскресенский мост ,Запорожский - вынести в блок - Инфраструктура Украины ?


----------



## Bandera

Кому тризуб знову мішав що його забрали?


----------



## artfilippov

Bandera said:


> Кому тризуб знову мішав що його забрали?


о, а я не помітив зникнення. Звернусь до адмінів, щоб повернули


----------



## Volpacchiotto

Вже є


----------



## artfilippov

Volpacchiotto said:


> Вже є


Так, я з Яном зв'язавсь з цього приводу


----------



## nostalgy

хтось в курсі куди ава ділася в мене??


----------



## kazanova07

nostalgy said:


> хтось в курсі куди ава ділася в мене??


Было объявление о переезде форума на новую платформу. Я так понимаю связано с этим


----------



## nostalgy

del


----------



## nostalgy

kazanova07 said:


> Было объявление о переезде форума на новую платформу. Я так понимаю связано с этим


а ну тогда усе понятно, а то сначала авы пропали, потом и писать вовсе нельзя


----------



## artfilippov

kazanova07 said:


> Было объявление о переезде форума на новую платформу. Я так понимаю связано с этим


саме так - https://www.skyscrapercity.com/announcement.php?f=634&a=1754


----------



## Volpacchiotto

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2073745

ЖK вyл. Cтpийcькa, 195 | 10 п. | бyдyєтьcя → ЖК «Горгани» | 10 п. | будується


----------



## Volpacchiotto

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=583969&page=40

Військово-морські сили України | Naval forces → Військово-морські сили України | Ukrainian Navy


----------



## SashOk

как же не привычно с новым форумом)


----------



## romanzp2008

хрень какая-то...


----------



## nostalgy

он вообще не удобен, много лишнего, вопрос Зачем было это делать???


----------



## nostalgy

кто-то в курсе как убрать боковую панель ???


----------



## SashOk

пока никак) может еще допилят форум


----------



## Volpacchiotto

Боже який піздєц


----------



## nostalgy

как же тупо эти открывающееся подфорумы


----------



## nostalgy

нужно создавать петицию за возвращение старого форума


----------



## Sunkid

Это ничего не даст, никто взад возвращать не будет. Движок заменили потому, что 1) старый устарел; 2) хозяевам нужны бабки (отсюда - или смотри крупные баннеры, или плати).
Но, конечно, новый дизайн - это дичь. По крайней мере, надо уменьшить шрифт до прежних размеров. И заменить шапку форума, потому что выглядит словно рисунок пятиклассника. Это как минимум.


----------



## nostalgy

та дизайн то еще пол беды, сама структура жесть, она не удобна, много лишнего и в тоже время убрали то что было нужным, например новые темы с постами подсвечивались это упрощало просмотр.


----------



## RomeofromthecityofLeo

У мене в браузері автоматично блокується реклама,але я не можу прибрати все. Мені треба щоб фото були великими


----------



## Vitality

nostalgy said:


> та дизайн то еще пол беды, сама структура жесть, она не удобна, много лишнего и в тоже время убрали то что было нужным, например новые темы с постами подсвечивались это упрощало просмотр.


вот это да, было удобно, а теперь надо высматривать дату)


----------



## kazanova07

Новые сообщения в постах подсвечиваются









Картинки если убрать правую колонку совсем не маленькие


----------



## Saudad

Як же стало все незручно з новим дизайном( Навіщо було настільки все змінювати. Тепер аж не хочеться заходити на форум, бо розумієш, що приходиться виконувати більше всіляких непотрібних рухів( Було все так зручно. Невже просто не можна було його обновити і кардинально нічого не змінювати.


----------



## Saudad

хто знає, куди пишуть форумчани, щоб цю всю лажу виправили назад, або зробили більше зручнішим?
Гадаю, що зараз у всіх гілках народ офігіває.


----------



## Saudad

Ось сам знайшов:
We Are Live - Community Feedback


----------



## nostalgy

думаю что после таких обновлений многие свалят с форума


----------



## nostalgy

Saudad said:


> Як же стало все незручно з новим дизайном( Навіщо було настільки все змінювати. Тепер аж не хочеться заходити на форум, бо розумієш, що приходиться виконувати більше всіляких непотрібних рухів( Було все так зручно. Невже просто не можна було його обновити і кардинально нічого не змінювати.


два дні чекав того форума і тут на тобі, реально все чуже без будь-якого натяку на те, що було, реально не хочется сюди заходити, але розуміешь, що це поки що едине джерело зібраної інфи по будівництвам


----------



## nostalgy

Saudad said:


> Ось сам знайшов:
> We Are Live - Community Feedback


хто знае добре англійську пишить, може хоч трохи вдасться повернути те, що мали


----------



## SolarVoice

kazanova07 said:


> Новые сообщения в постах подсвечиваются
> View attachment 35398
> 
> 
> Картинки если убрать правую колонку совсем не маленькие
> 
> View attachment 35399


Як прибрати праву колонку?


----------



## nostalgy

SolarVoice said:


> Як прибрати праву колонку?


на попередній сторінці е інструкція


----------



## SolarVoice

nostalgy said:


> на попередній сторінці е інструкція


А тю, сам чогось не допетрав, дякую. Старий дизайн треба було освіжити, але ж не міняти
Ще запитання, як відключити алерти про те що в якісь темі хтось щось відписав?


----------



## Saudad

nostalgy said:


> два дні чекав того форума і тут на тобі, реально все чуже без будь-якого натяку на те, що було, реально не хочется сюди заходити, але розуміешь, що це поки що едине джерело зібраної інфи по будівництвам


Згоден, надіюсь повиправляють більшість недоліків та незручностей.
І там вже й так народ їх бомбить за все)


----------



## Saudad

Деякі штуки мені звісно дуже подобаються, але ж не кардинально так все змінювати, коли тут сотні тисяч юзерів вже роками сидить.

Але починаю звикати :lol: діватись нікуди


----------



## nostalgy

SolarVoice said:


> А тю, сам чогось не допетрав, дякую. Старий дизайн треба було освіжити, але ж не міняти
> Ще запитання, як відключити алерти про те що в якісь темі хтось щось відписав?


клацаеш на аватару з права вгорі розділ Account setting 









далі вибераеш розділ 









і у цьому ось розділі прибераеш усі галочки:









клацаеш зберехти і вуаля


----------



## Saudad

Та лажа повна вийшла. Наче сам форум підхопив той вірус і його від того тіпає. Досить проблем всюди, а тут ще улюблений форум став рагульним і не зручним.


----------



## Izmogikan

)"Люди не люблять зміни і намагаються усіма силами протистояти їм."
Перше враження - завжди шок. Потім поступово приходить звикання. Думаю з часом підправлять шрифти, смайлики, саб-форуми.
Взад, звісно, ніхто повертати не буде. Після кожного оновлення Google, YouTube думаєш - "Який мудак це придумав? Навіщо ці жахливі відступи збільшені в 5-ть раз!?". Шкода, але завжди так і залишають.


----------



## nostalgy

бачу, що відвідини нового форуму не дуже популярні, таке враження, що напевне більша половина пішла геть


----------



## Saudad

так сюди заходити тепер, це вже наче випробування якесь)))


----------



## nostalgy

як би не тематичні гілки з будівництвами я би теж звалив звідси


----------



## beyond11

Да уж, 11 лет тут сижу, и на тебе...
Из плюсов только то что страницы открываться стали быстрее, видать новый движок более оптимизированный.

В остальном - лютый треш. Особенно то что вместо одной большой главной страницы по Украине, где были все разделы, теперь нужно постоянно бегать по вложенным "папкам" туда-сюда.


----------



## nostalgy

может они увидят что посещение упало и что-то изменят- вернут


----------



## Romashka01

Я ніяк не можу знайти список тредів,які я створив. Раніше було простіше


----------



## Volpacchiotto

Окей, перший суттєвий плюс - тепер на сайті є свій фотохостинг, і можна не морочитися із хостингом картинок.


----------



## kazanova07

Romashka01 said:


> Я ніяк не можу знайти список тредів,які я створив. Раніше було простіше


----------



## nostalgy

Volpacchiotto said:


> Окей, перший суттєвий плюс - тепер на сайті є свій фотохостинг, і можна не морочитися із хостингом картинок.


і на цьому плюси скінчилися


----------



## nostalgy

Volpacchiotto said:


> Окей, перший суттєвий плюс - тепер на сайті є свій фотохостинг, і можна не морочитися із хостингом картинок.


чую його ліміт не безкінечний і скоро можуть попросити за нього доплату


----------



## Mic9N

kazanova07 said:


> View attachment 38957


Почему-то, после нажатия туда отображает:


----------



## Romashka01

kazanova07 said:


> View attachment 38957



я це бачив і тиснув туди,але це не список,а частина останні постів,не тредів.


----------



## Romashka01

Volpacchiotto said:


> Окей, перший суттєвий плюс - тепер на сайті є свій фотохостинг, і можна не морочитися із хостингом картинок.


Їхній фотохостинг вже має проблеми... Мені не видно деякі фото з URL skyscrapercity


----------



## DrPass

Izmogikan said:


> )"Люди не люблять зміни і намагаються усіма силами протистояти їм."


Это правильное утверждение, но изменения-то бывают разные. Есть улучшения, их всегда принимают, может быть, не все сразу, но принимают. Есть изменения ради изменений - когда сложившийся порядок меняется на другой равноценный, никаких особых полезностей не привносит, но требует от людей менять привычки и привыкать. Это принимается тяжелее, но так или иначе, привычки меняются, и люди привыкнут к новому порядку. А бывает, когда сложившийся порядок меняется на лютый пиздец. Вот как сейчас мы наблюдаем - новый форум имеет кучу недостатков в сравнении со старым:

темы с крайне неудачным цветовым оформлением
перегруженный интерфейс, куча разных бесполезных пёстрых элементов на экране, которые его захламляют.
зато меньшая информационная емкость, на экране теперь меньше тем и постов вмещается
больше действий для навигации, раньше можно было сразу переходить к любому подфоруму, теперь надо разворачивать список, скроллить его
Это никакое не "изменение". Это называется "взять и испортить".


----------



## VelesHomais

Помимо вдвое уменьшенного экрана и всякого добавленного мусора, особенно удачно спрятаны подфорумы под многочисленными таблицами, мне доставило уйму удовольствия пока я искал беларуский отдел среди пятидесяти каких-то других подфорумов. Увлекательно и то, что наименования подфорумов становятся известными только когда начинаешь скролить, а изначально они вообще скрыты под пеленой загадки, это добавляет определённый шарм всему испытанию, словно попал на барахолку.


----------



## nostalgy

вообщем-то сделано все по максимуму что-бы народ свалил с форума


----------



## Saudad

Пишіть їм щось сюди: We Are Live - Community Feedback
Форумчан скаржиться дуже багато, потрібно ще більше. Можливо хоча б це на них трохи вплине.


----------



## Volpacchiotto

link
Військово-морські сили України | Naval forces → Військово-морські сили України | Ukrainian Navy

link
залізниця до аеропорт*а* «Бориспіль» → Залізниця до аеропорт*у* «Бориспіль»

link
Ⓜ Kyiv subway | Київське метро | Киевское метро → Ⓜ Київське метро | Kyiv subway

link
✈ Boryspil Airport | Аеропорт «Бориспіль» | 2012 збудовано → ✈ Аеропорт «Бориспіль» | Boryspil Airport | 2012

link
Київ Арена | Kiev Arena | 17402 місць | зупинено → Київ Арена | Kyiv Arena | 17 402 місць | зупинено

link
Дороги Києва | Roads in Kyiv → Дороги Києва | Kyiv Roads

link
ЖК вул. Тернопільська, 21 | 17 п. | будується → ЖК вул. Тернопільська, 21 | 17 п. | 2019

link
ЖК «Галицький Лев» l 12 п. l будується → ЖК «Галицький Лев» l 12 п. l 2020

link
ЖK вyл. Cтpийcькa, 195 | 10 п. | бyдyєтьcя → ЖК «Горгани» | 10 п. | будується

link
МФК по вул. Угорській | 18 п. | будується → МФК вул. Угорська | 18 п. | будується

link
Багатофункціональна арена | 2015 | призупиненo → Багатофункціональна арена | призупиненo

Цю тему link об'єднати із цією link
А ці теми напевно можна видалити:

link
link
link
link
link

Ужгород має свій підфорум тому напевно немає сенсу біля кожної теми писати назву міста:

link
Ужгород | Uzhgorod | Будівництво → Будівництво | Construction & Development

link
Ужгород | Інфраструктура та Транспорт → Інфраструктура та Транспорт | Infrastructure & Transport

link
Ужгород | Реконструкції та Реставрації → Реконструкції та Реставрації | Reconstruction & Restoration

link
Ужгород | КЖК «Dream City» | 5-11 п.| 2016 → КЖК «Dream City» | 11 п. | 2016

link
Ужгород | ЖК «Green Land» | 8 п. | → ЖК «Green Land» | 8 п. | 2017

link
Ужгород | ОЖК на наб. Студентській 10 | 9 п. | 2014 → ЖК вул. Набережна Студентська, 10 | 10 п. | 2014

link
Ужгород | ЖК "Мальви" | 9 п. | 2016 → ЖК «Мальви» | 9 п. | 2016

link
Ужгород | ЖК "Озерний Край" | 3 x 4п.| 2016 → ЖК «Озерний Край» | 4п. | 2016

link
Ужгород | Проекти → Проекти | Projects

link
ЖБ вул. Суворова | 9 п. | будується → ЖБ вул. Суворова, 2a | 9 п. | 2018


----------



## artfilippov

done


----------



## nostalgy

Хтось може підсказати як зробити так, щоб текст не підлазив під верхню рамку?


----------



## Oles

Можна змінити назву на 
ЖК «Нова Будова» 1 та 2 | 9 п. | будується 
Дякую.


----------



## Volpacchiotto

У нас виявляється ще є треди про російські міста, які забули закрити через те що вони в самому кінці. Купа неактивних тем які переважно дублюються, контент у яких не завжди відображається. Пропоную все видалити)









Ставропіль


Кавказ




www.skyscrapercity.com













Сахалін, Корсаков


Захотелось мне посмотреть как люди на краю света живут,вот я и нашел край света Корсоков город порт. Корсаков - районный центр в Сахалинской области, город (с 1946 г.) областного подчинения, третий по количеству жителей город области (46 тыс. чел., 1999 г.). Расположен на берегу бухты Лососей...




www.skyscrapercity.com













Царське Село







www.skyscrapercity.com













Средневолжский регион с птичего полета.


Engoy ! [/




www.skyscrapercity.com













Історичний центр Саратова


В центре Саратова, на проспекте Кирова, стоит здание, своим обликом переносящее нас в мир сказок Гофмана с их заколдованными готическими замками, в мир музыкальных образов балетов Чайковского. Формы его живописных фасадов, четкий, устремленный ввысь силуэт сразу запечатлеваются в памяти. Это -...




www.skyscrapercity.com













Городець


Городец Население 32,5 тыс. человек Городец — одно из древнейших русских поселений на Средней Волге, основан во 2-й половине XII века (по одним данным, в 1152, по другим — в 1172). В феврале 1238 года Городец был сожжён войсками Батыя. В 1263 в Городце умер Александр Невский, возвращавшийся...




www.skyscrapercity.com













Брянськ | Bryansk


Так вже сталось, що через сімейні обставини мені потрібно було на один день заїхати до російського міста Брянськ. Але насправді для самого Брянська я мав лише другу половину цього дня, до нічного потяга на Москву. Через це мені вдалося подивитись лише самісінький центр цього славного міста...




www.skyscrapercity.com













Кемерово, столиця Кузбасу


Кемерово Город основан в 1918 году (поселения существовали с 1701 года), и до 1932 года назывался Щегловск. Население города 520 000 человек. Кемерово - центр крупного промышленного региона, здесь расположены штаб-квартиры некоторых крупных российских компаний. Провел я в этом чудном городе...




www.skyscrapercity.com













Оренбург


Я думаю этот город достоен внимания для украинской секции Часть I. Ростоши Ростоши – кусочек цивилизованного Запада в забытых степях Оренбуржья. Территория возле села Ростоши начала активно застраиваться индивидуальным жильём в 1990х годах. По началу это были, в основном, Газпромовские...




www.skyscrapercity.com













Кисловодськ


Население ▲ 129 219 человек (2008) «Кисловодск» на Яндекс.Фотках «Кисловодск» на Яндекс.Фотках «Кисловодск» на Яндекс.Фотках «Кисловодск» на Яндекс.Фотках «Кисловодск» на Яндекс.Фотках «Кисловодск» на Яндекс.Фотках «Кисловодск» на Яндекс.Фотках «Кисловодск» на Яндекс.Фотках...




www.skyscrapercity.com













Костомукша | Kostamus


Городок на севере Карелии, 30 000 населения, считается самым богатым городом в республике, средняя зарплата по городу около 1000 евро, самый автомобилизированный город Карелии, около 13 000 автомобилей. Из заводов есть: Гок "Карельский Окатыш", завод "Ikea", завод по производству электроники для...




www.skyscrapercity.com













Омськ | Omsk







www.skyscrapercity.com













❄ Ханти-Мансійськ


Ханты-Мансийск Население: 71 829 человек «Приобье-Ханты-Мансийск.» на Яндекс.Фотках «Вечереет» на Яндекс.Фотках «Голубые фонтаны.jpg» на Яндекс.Фотках «Администрация окружная.jpg» на Яндекс.Фотках «Югра-Классик» на Яндекс.Фотках Посмотреть на Яндекс.Фотках «биатлон, ханты-мансийск»...




www.skyscrapercity.com













Таганрог | Taganrog







www.skyscrapercity.com













Губкін, Білгородська область


Губкин — город (с 1955) в России, административный центр Губкинского городского округа Белгородской области. Город расположен на реке Осколец (правый приток Оскола), в 138 км от Белгорода. Население 87000 чел Известен тем, что здесь началось освоение КМА - с Лебединского ГОКа, который сейчас...




www.skyscrapercity.com













Єлець | Yelets


Нарешті в мене з"явився час, щоб викласти фото із своєї поїздки (13-29 липня 2011 р.) А спочатку загальні дані: Єлець (рос. Елец) - районний центр у Липецькій обл. Росії, населення 108 404 (2010) із тенденцією падіння. Площа міста 65 кв км, заснований у 1146 р. (раніше Москви). Місто відоме...




www.skyscrapercity.com













Барнаул і Алтай


Поскольку ветка о Сибири более неактуальна, решил создать отдельную фотоветку о своем родном городе... Плюс планирую размещать тут и все связанное с Алтаем, поскольку Барнаул - столица этого региона, расположенного на юге Сибири. :) Краткая информация из Википедии (на украинском) Барнаул...




www.skyscrapercity.com













Любителям Аквафреша


Я вас люблю




www.skyscrapercity.com













Мурманська область, Карелія


Маленькое путешествие из Финляндии до Белого моря, в город Кемь.




www.skyscrapercity.com













Домбай | Dombai


«Домбай» на Яндекс.Фотках «Домбай» на Яндекс.Фотках «Домбай» на Яндекс.Фотках «Домбай» на Яндекс.Фотках «Домбай» на Яндекс.Фотках «Домбай» на Яндекс.Фотках «Домбай» на Яндекс.Фотках «Домбай» на Яндекс.Фотках «Домбай» на Яндекс.Фотках «Домбай» на Яндекс.Фотках «Домбай» на...




www.skyscrapercity.com













Улан-Уде


Улан-Удэ - столица Бурятии. Один из крупнейших городов Восточной Сибири с населением 377000 человек и территорией 347 км2. Основан в 1666 году, а в 1775 году получил статус города от императрицы Екатерины II. Первоначально, Удинский острог был построен для сбора ясака, но позднее острог...




www.skyscrapercity.com













Білгородська область


Белгородская область - Население -1540000 чел( в 1990-1380000 ) из них Русские 94.5 % , Украинцы -2.5 % , Армяне -0.5% ,Турки -0.5% ,Другие -2.0% . Городское население -66% . Центр обл -Белгород-340 000 чел  ВВП на душу населения прогноз на 2013 -13.900 дол 2012 г --12.600 дол ( 2005-...




www.skyscrapercity.com













Енгельс


Город расположен на левом берегу реки Волги, напротив города Саратова. Население 230,5 тыс. чел. Символ города и наступившего года. Вид на Энгельс со стороны Саратова. Памятник Фридриху Энгельсу на одноименной площади. Пересечение улиц Тельмана и Маяковского. Новостройки на проспекте...




www.skyscrapercity.com













Сибір


Решил повыкладывать тут выборочно мои фото сибирских городов. Барнаул Население 600 тысяч, основан в 1730 году, юго-запад Сибири Фотографии 2007-2008 годы




www.skyscrapercity.com













Тольятті


Толья́тти (до 1964 года Ста́врополь, от греч. Σταυρούπολη — букв. «город креста»; встречается неофициальное название Ста́врополь-на-Во́лге или Ста́врополь Во́лжский) — город в Самарской области России, административный центр Ставропольского района. Входит в Самарско-Тольяттинскую агломерацию...




www.skyscrapercity.com













Пензенська область - Сурський край


Пенза Библиотека им. Лермонтова Скульптурный парк "Легенда"




www.skyscrapercity.com













Містечка Татарстану


Свияжск Раифа Булгар




www.skyscrapercity.com













Карелія


довольно интересный регион, не очень богатый, но зато местами с неплохой современной архитектурой (финские застройщики любят эту республику) итак, столица - Петрозаводск (Petroskoi) - 268 000 человек от rubaki «ПОПУГАЙЧИКИ» на Яндекс.Фотках от harakka via (хороший стрим про...




www.skyscrapercity.com













Санкт-Петербург







www.skyscrapercity.com













Volgograd | Волгоград


http://fotki.yandex.ru/tag/волгоград/users/sannata2000/view/65907?how=week&page=0 http://fotki.yandex.ru/tag/волгоград/users/sannata2000/view/65768?how=week&page=0 http://fotki.yandex.ru/tag/волгоград/users/stasya-131/view/66502?how=week&page=2...




www.skyscrapercity.com













Сизрань | Syzran


К удивлению многих, это старинный русский купеческий город, расположенный на правом берегу средней Волги, в котором сохранилась архитектура вплоть до 17 века! :shock: Предлагаю посмотреть небольшую прогулку по историческому центру.




www.skyscrapercity.com













Йошкар-Ола | Yoshkar-Ola


Фото vladorlando http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=830360 Не знаю как к этому относиться - но храмовый комплекс ниже -лучшее что я видел из построенных в последнее время храмов в России




www.skyscrapercity.com













Чорноморське узбережжя Росії


3 раза пересмотрел всю ветку и так не нашел тему о Новороссийске. Помню QuickSilver создавал тему с фото Новороссийска, то что извините, но тему не нашел. Население 228 000 чел. Грузовой порт Новостройки Благоустройство (кап. ремонт...




www.skyscrapercity.com













Новгород - не туристичний


Центр города -знаменитый Кремль с Собором 11 века и памятником 1000 летия России. Фотки Кремля широко распространены . В годы войны город практически весь был разрушен . А что же в Новгороде за пределами Кремля ??




www.skyscrapercity.com













Псковщина | Pskov region


Псковская область-это одна из беднейших,но в то же время одна из самых интереснейших и красивейших регионов Российской Федерации Территория Псковской области составляет 55,3 тыс. км2, включая 2100 кв. км. озер. Область расположена на северо-западе европейской части России. Протяженность...




www.skyscrapercity.com













Саранск


Столица Республики Мордовия. Основан в 1641 году. Население 326 тысяч человек. Национальный состав населения: русские — 70,98 %, мордва — 21,20 %, татары — 5,14 %.




www.skyscrapercity.com













Виборг | Viipuri


Вы́борг (фин. Viipuri, швед. Viborg, нем. Wiburg) — город (с 1403 года) в России, административный центр Выборгского муниципального района Ленинградской области. С марта 2010 года — «Город воинской славы». Численность населения составляет 77 791 человек (на 1 января 2010 года), площадь — 161...




www.skyscrapercity.com













Українські міста Бразилії


Українці в Бразилії Історія У Бразилії українці належать до найстаріших етнічних груп серед іммігрантів. 1895–1897 — до Бразилії приїхали близько 20 тисяч українців, усі — вихідці з Галичини. Агенти італійських пароплавних компаній обіцяли їм дешеві й родючі землі, але, приїхавши в невідому їм...




www.skyscrapercity.com













Світлогорськ


Как известно в этом году Юрмала потеряла три фестиваля -Юрмалина , Кивин и Новую Волну . На каждый из этих фестивалей приезжало до 5000 россиян- звезд и звездочек и их обслуга . В это время все отели были забиты под завязку -надо было бронировать за год-полгода . Цены доходили до 1000-1500 евро...




www.skyscrapercity.com













Депресивні міста СНД (крім України)


del




www.skyscrapercity.com













Новосибірськ


http://www.panoramio.com/photo/18360115 http://www.panoramio.com/photo/17678077 http://www.panoramio.com/user/2664767 http://www.panoramio.com/user/2436272 http://www.panoramio.com/user/2605777 http://www.panoramio.com/photo/16370753...




www.skyscrapercity.com













прогнозы на спорт


Польша vs Черногория http://krasavabet.com/forecasts/polsha-chernogoriya-prognoz-na-futbolnyj-match/




www.skyscrapercity.com













Сочi


Pictures by Fobos2030 from fotki.yandex.ru




www.skyscrapercity.com













Самара







www.skyscrapercity.com













Хабаровськ | khabarovsk


Флаг Хабаровского края Герб Хабаровского края Хабаровск




www.skyscrapercity.com













Росія | Russia


РОССИЯ- обьекты , проекты и сооружения которые не стоят того что бы открывать по ним отдельные темы , но могут быть интересны в качестве информации




www.skyscrapercity.com













Нижній Тагіл







www.skyscrapercity.com













Єкатеринбург


В сибирской ветке хотели увидеть Екатеринбург. вот фотки Сибериана. A couple of night shots. View with local pond. Little hotel Siberian stayed in. First interesting building he found while walking from his hotel. Hotel "Iset" Hard to belive, but it was built in 1933. Mamin-Sibiryak...




www.skyscrapercity.com













⚓ St.Petersburg | Санкт-Петербург


К вопросу о том как не надо тратить электроэнергию. В предверии наступающего мирового кризиса это очень актуально.




www.skyscrapercity.com













Москва | Moscow


24-этажки конца 1980-х в Москве на улице Яблочкова




www.skyscrapercity.com













різні міста Росії


Пусть будет одна тема, чтобы не засорять форум. Здесь будут те города, у которых нет собственных веток. Да и вообще любые, кроме миллионников (и важных центров вроде Краснодара, Владивостока или Калининграда, в которых нет миллиона). начнем с Пскова. Северо-Запад страны, колыбель нашего...




www.skyscrapercity.com













☪ Грозний


Решил создать ветку, показать как сильно меняется город, потому что это действительно удивительно. Только срача бы поменьше) Грозный-сити (да, с фантазией на названия туговато) Фото вроде месячной давности: Автор - macos Больше фото - у автора macos




www.skyscrapercity.com













Калінінград і область


Фотки от AlexP. Коментарии большей частью его же. Аэропорт Храброво. Реконструкция заморожена после краха КД-авиа в 2008г. Трафик вселяет надежду что деньги на продолжение строительства скоро найдутся. Автобус в город Дорога в город. Если мне не изменяет память, там всю агломерацию так...




www.skyscrapercity.com













Пермь


Город стоит того что бы иметь свой тред




www.skyscrapercity.com













Білгород | Белгород


Был этим летом в Белгороде. Очень чистый и приятный город. От Харькова маршруткой ехать часа 3 (на самом деле меньше часа, просто на таможнях примерно два часа стоять надо). 1. 2. 3. 4. Скайлайн Белгорода :cheers: 5. 6. 7. 8. 9. 10. Памятник князю Владимиру 11. 12. 13...




www.skyscrapercity.com













Владивосток | Vladivostok


Рендомные фотографии города, сдернутые с форума.




www.skyscrapercity.com













Тюмень


Долго искал альбом Тюмени-так и не нашел, так что создаю новый. «Тюмень» на Яндекс.Фотках «Тюмень» на Яндекс.Фотках «Тюмень» на Яндекс.Фотках «Тюмень» на Яндекс.Фотках «Тюмень» на Яндекс.Фотках «Тюмень» на Яндекс.Фотках «Тюмень» на Яндекс.Фотках «Тюмень» на Яндекс.Фотках...




www.skyscrapercity.com













Нижній Новгород


Немного Нижнего :) Имхо российский Киев. По уровню благоустройства конечно не дотягивает пока, но правильной дорогой идёт :) Моя больная тема :)...




www.skyscrapercity.com













Челябінськ


Это родина моя: Необычное имя нового производства объясняется тем, что 239 метров - высота географической точки, где находится новый цех, соответствующая высоте южной части Уральского хребта над уровнем моря. Цех производит трубы большого диаметра для нефте- и газопроводов. Они предназначены...




www.skyscrapercity.com













Махачкала


Махачкала центр Дагестана, республика в РФ с наиболее быстрорастущим населением(или вернее одно из очень немногих мест с растущим населением). Город в 2.5 раз больше Грозного, 592 976, и наверное должен быть намного круче, особенно учитывая то что расположен на берегу Каспийского Моря. А это...




www.skyscrapercity.com













Ростов-на-Дону | Rostov-on-Don


добавим городов европейской части России :) >> >>




www.skyscrapercity.com













Краснодар


Журналист испанской газеты El Confidencial Альфредо Паскуаль, приехавший в Россию на чемпионат мира по футболу, опубликовал статью с критикой Краснодара. "Краснодар, в котором будет проживать испанская сборная, прибывшая недавно на частном рейсе Air Europa, – это прежде всего рой автомобилей и...




www.skyscrapercity.com













Уральська народна республіка


Мы за полное отсоединение от России,столицей Уральской республики будет Нижний Тагил. Наш сайт https://vk.com/republic_ural




www.skyscrapercity.com













Казань | Kazan'


Казань | Казан | Qazan | Kazan




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## nostalgy

підтримую !!!


----------



## artfilippov




----------



## Volpacchiotto

Istorik2020 said:


> А где была тема которую закрыл Серб? там было что то о зверствах на Донбассе... почему он москалей послушал?


При 'апгрейді' ссц усі видалені до того теми попропадали і їх неможливо відновити, наскільки я зрозумів.


----------



## Volpacchiotto

У вас теж справа під Urban Ukraine код в тексті?


----------



## artfilippov

Volpacchiotto said:


> У вас теж справа під Urban Ukraine код в тексті?


yes


----------



## nostalgy

Volpacchiotto said:


> У вас теж справа під Urban Ukraine код в тексті?


не у мене все норм


----------



## Volpacchiotto

У київській секції трохи спаму лишилося:









ЖК Святопетровский


Не нашёл на форуме тему по нашему ЖК «Святопетровский». Хочется отметить что данная новостройка приглянулась нам так как расположена в тихом месте, вокруг есть сад и школа и магазин, до Киева 5 минут. И самое главное сравнив качество строек и проверив документы решил что нужно покупать в...




www.skyscrapercity.com













Застугна. Будинки


Сучасне будівництво в Київській області. Заміський будинок в Застугні




www.skyscrapercity.com













Чубинское | ЖК «Новосельцево» | 7×11 п.| 2012...


Жилищный комплекс «Новосельцево» расположен в 12 км от станции метро «Бориспольская» по скоростному автобану Киев – аэропорт «Борисполь» в поселке Чубинское. Проезд от метро до поселка в среднем занимает 7-10 минут. Помимо самой доступной цены на квартиры не менее значимым есть то,что при...




www.skyscrapercity.com













Петропавлівська борщагівка|ЖК Львівськ&#


ЖК Львівський На данный момент во львовском 10 введенных в эксплуалатцию домов. http://lvivsky.com.ua/ Расположение и инфраструктура: Название: ЖК «Львовский» Местоположение: Киевская обл., Киево-Святошинский р-н, с. Петропавловская Борщаговка, ул.Львовская 1,3,5,7, Волынская...




www.skyscrapercity.com





Видаліть плс, я поки що не можу


----------



## romanzp2008

У меня такое предложение.
А возможно введения автоудаление сообщений, скажем через 24 часа по желанию написавшего данное сообщение???
Спасибо!


----------



## Volpacchiotto

Це треба щоб робили нову функцію на форумі, треба писати англійською кудись в технічний розділ)


----------



## Volpacchiotto

Давайте зробимо окремо розділ для автодоріг? У тій темі надто багато вже постів.
І я б зробив окремий розділ для будівництва на окупованих територіях.


----------



## nostalgy

Volpacchiotto said:


> І я б зробив окремий розділ для будівництва на окупованих територіях.


навіщо?? хто буде викладати новини ?? чи ти збираешся копіпастити їх з рашкіної гілки??


----------



## Volpacchiotto

Просто подумав що повністю ігнорувати розвиток окупованих територій теж неправильно. Ні, я б епізодично наповнював із інших джерел.


----------



## nostalgy

Volpacchiotto said:


> Просто подумав що повністю ігнорувати розвиток окупованих територій теж неправильно. Ні, я б епізодично наповнював із інших джерел.


ну відповідні теми е про Донецьк, Луганськ і про Крим можна їх наповнювати, просто не бачу сенсу це робити


----------



## centreforward

Volpacchiotto said:


> Давайте зробимо окремо розділ для автодоріг? У тій темі надто багато вже постів.
> І я б зробив окремий розділ для будівництва на окупованих територіях.


В автодорогах треба врешті-решт навчити агітатора нормально викладати пости. Текст рветься на декілька абзаців після швидкого копіпасту з ФБ. На фотографії дається посилання не на конкретний допис у ФБ, а на сторінку автора. Якщо зайшов навіть через 2 дні після розміщення фото на ССЦ - у ФБ умовного Голіка треба півгодини гортати стрічку до потрібного допису.
А взагалі що зробити з автодорогами? Окремий розділ, а потім гілки по областям/регіонам?


----------



## Volpacchiotto

У розділі окремі теми для кожної суттєвої дороги, Київ-Одеса, Дніпро-Решетилівка, обїзд Рівного і тд


----------



## nostalgy

Volpacchiotto said:


> У розділі окремі теми для кожної суттєвої дороги, Київ-Одеса, Дніпро-Решетилівка, обїзд Рівного і тд


ідея непогана


----------



## centreforward

Volpacchiotto said:


> У розділі окремі теми для кожної суттєвої дороги, Київ-Одеса, Дніпро-Решетилівка, обїзд Рівного і тд


Згоден, нехай агітатор наповнює даній гілки. І було б чудово видно історію робіт - де що робилось у попередні роки


----------



## artfilippov

Ви пропонуєте тему *Українські автодороги | Ukrainian Highways* перетворити в окремий підрозділ, в якому будуть окремі теми. Я все вірно зрозумів?


----------



## centreforward

artfilippov said:


> Ви пропонуєте тему *Українські автодороги | Ukrainian Highways* перетворити в окремий підрозділ, в якому будуть окремі теми. Я все вірно зрозумів?


В підрозділі "Інфраструктура" зробити підрозділ *Українські автодороги | Ukrainian Highways*. А там уже окремі гілки по окремим дорогам - Н-31, М-03. 
Така *схема* реалізована у поляків.


----------



## artfilippov

centreforward said:


> В підрозділі "Інфраструктура" зробити підрозділ *Українські автодороги | Ukrainian Highways*. А там уже окремі гілки по окремим дорогам - Н-31, М-03.
> Така *схема* реалізована у поляків.


Готово -> *Українські автодороги*


----------



## artfilippov

Volpacchiotto said:


> У розділі окремі теми для кожної суттєвої дороги, Київ-Одеса, Дніпро-Решетилівка, обїзд Рівного і тд


підрозділ створено, мерщій створювати відповідні теми


----------



## Volpacchiotto

Завтра!


----------



## nostalgy

Volpacchiotto said:


> Завтра!


ніяких завтра, нись і тулько нись


----------



## Mr.Shaker

Верніть все як було, стало меганезручно, наплодили безліч мертвих тем. Так була одна активна тема, тепер буде 20 які будуть оновлюватись раз в рік


----------



## Volpacchiotto

Там останній рік вже доволі багато постять, і все на одну купу з купи різних проектів.


----------



## centreforward

В ідеалі треба з старої теми порозкидувати пости в нові теми. І тоді буде мегазручно


----------



## Volpacchiotto

Як буде час то зроблю) Але проблема в тому що вставлені картинки із постів у ФБ пропадають через пару місяців...


----------



## nostalgy

Mr.Shaker said:


> Верніть все як було, стало меганезручно, наплодили безліч мертвих тем. Так була одна активна тема, тепер буде 20 які будуть оновлюватись раз в рік


навпаки стало зручніше, непотрібно перелистувати купу сторінок, щоб віднайти новини про автодоргу яка цікавить


----------



## centreforward

Volpacchiotto said:


> Як буде час то зроблю) Але проблема в тому що вставлені картинки із постів у ФБ пропадають через пару місяців...


Для цього треба, щоб штатний агітатор Укравтодору розміщував посилання на конкретні дописи, а не на профіль Голіка/Автомагістралі. 
Як мінімум, можна буде перейти у той конкретний допис і подивитись фото безпосередньо на ФБ


----------



## SashOk

А почему ветку про свинорусов нельзя создать в козацкой раде?


----------



## ODeskin048

SashOk said:


> А почему ветку про свинорусов нельзя создать в козацкой раде?


А нужно ли нам в Urban Ukraine вообще видеть и читать что-то о свинорусах?


----------



## Volpacchiotto

ODeskin048 said:


> А нужно ли нам в Urban Ukraine вообще видеть и читать что-то о свинорусах?


ніт


----------



## ODeskin048

Volpacchiotto said:


> ніт


Ну вот и я за полное дистанцирование и непринятие русского мира.


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Тут новий користувач почав спілкування з погроз








ЖК «Над Бугом» | 16 п. | 2020







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## nostalgy

а він правду мае гаражі на місці дитичого майданчика і стадіону будувати не мож


----------



## Edelweiss Kh

Якщо має якісь претензії, то до чого тут форум?


----------



## Oles

Змініть назву теми з
*Петрівське | Будівництво та проекти *
на 
*Святопетрівське | Будівництво та проекти*
Декомунізація пройшла непомітно для цього села, хоча вже мабуть більше містечко.


----------



## Hanoy

Змініть будь-ласка в шапці NVER кількість поверхів з 37 на 42-39.


----------



## Hanoy

Hanoy said:


> Змініть будь-ласка в шапці NVER кількість поверхів з 37 на 42-39.


Дуже дякую!


----------



## nostalgy

перенесіть будь-ласка тему в *реалізовані* БЦ «Арена-Тауер» | 24 fl | 86 m | 2021 COMPLETED

Дякую))


----------



## asparagus91

Прошу перейменувати тему: ЖК "BOGUN" | 3x8-24 пов. | будується

БФК "BOGUN CITY" | 4x10-21 пов. | 2024 будується

Дякую!


----------



## Mr.Shaker

Поверніть NVER towers 34-37 поверхів. То їх офіційна поверховість.


----------



## nostalgy

може хтось с модераторів знає, що це за фігня така з'явилася?


----------



## Volpacchiotto

Ніт


----------



## Hanoy

nostalgy said:


> може хтось с модераторів знає, що це за фігня така з'явилася?
> 
> View attachment 2511335


Да,з'явилась,а що туди писати?


----------



## nostalgy

Hanoy said:


> Да,з'явилась,а що туди писати?


воно ще й постійно відкривається повність і займає половину екрану


----------



## nostalgy

Volpacchiotto said:


> Ніт


а відключити то мож???


----------



## Tone Volume

Пропоную додати смайлик фейспалм. Деколи його не вистачає.


----------



## artfilippov

Tone Volume said:


> Пропоную додати смайлик фейспалм. Деколи його не вистачає.


він вже є 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Tone Volume

artfilippov said:


> він вже є 🤦‍♂️


Де? Я не бачу. Я маю на увазі смайлик реакції, а не той, що додається в текст. Хоча текстового смайлика фейспалму я також не бачу.


----------



## artfilippov

цей смайл вже в моєму повідомленні вище.
От якщо забити відвідний запит в пошуку смайлів.









Якщо хочете щось інше, просто знайдіть в гугл картинках (будь то смайл, картинка чи гіф), та просто скопіюйте та вставляйте в своє повідомлення


----------



## Tone Volume

artfilippov said:


> цей смайл вже в моєму повідомленні вище.
> От якщо забити відвідний запит в пошуку смайлів.


Якісь вони не дуже. Не зовсім ясно, що це фейспалм. Я тому й не побачив.


artfilippov said:


> Якщо хочете щось інше, просто знайдіть в гугл картинках (будь то смайл, картинка чи гіф), та просто скопіюйте та вставляйте в своє повідомлення


Ага, доведеться так робити, якщо буде дуже треба.


----------



## White Georgian

Підфорум Південь | South | SkyscraperCity Forum

Севастополь є, а Сімферополя як столиці Кримського регіону немає. Якщо столиці регіонів - Одеса, Запоріжжя винесені в окремі підфоруми тоді і Сімферополь як столиця Криму має бути також в окремому підфорумі.


----------



## nostalgy

White Georgian said:


> Підфорум Південь | South | SkyscraperCity Forum
> 
> Севастополь є, а Сімферополя як столиці Кримського регіону немає. Якщо столиці регіонів - Одеса, Запоріжжя винесені в окремі підфоруми тоді і Сімферополь як столиця Криму має бути також в окремому підфорумі.


виносятся в окремий підфорум тільки ті міста де е активне будівництво і які постійно наповнюються і обновлюються


----------



## White Georgian

nostalgy said:


> виносятся в окремий підфорум тільки ті міста де е активне будівництво і які постійно наповнюються і обновлюються


В Сімферополі та передмістях є активне будівництво, більше 300 тисяч кв. метрів на рік.

Головними забудовниками міста є компанії які працювали в місті до 2014 року і мають українську реєстрацію - ГК "Моноліт", ГК "Владоград", компанія "Грінвуд Деволомпент". Тобто це українські компанії.


----------



## nostalgy

White Georgian said:


> В Сімферополі та передмістях є активне будівництво, більше 300 тисяч кв. метрів на рік.
> 
> Головними забудовниками міста є компанії які працювали в місті до 2014 року і мають українську реєстрацію - ГК "Моноліт", ГК "Владоград", компанія "Грінвуд Деволомпент". Тобто це українські компанії.


в такому разі ти можеш почати наповнювати гілку, створювати нові теми. Коли їх стане вдосталь його винесуть у окремий підфорум


----------



## White Georgian

nostalgy said:


> в такому разі ти можеш почати наповнювати гілку, створювати нові теми. Коли їх стане вдосталь його винесуть у окремий підфорум


Гілок багато, займе певний час. Буду створювати по одній-дві гілки на добу. Долучайтесь до обговорення


----------



## centreforward

Пропоную перейменувати тему у "Наслідки війни з РФ" чи просто "Наслідки війни".


----------



## centreforward

Прохання перенести два моїх останніх коментарі (один і два) з гілки "М-03" на гілку "М-30"
Власне, там мали бути ці тексти, але я чомусь дав маху, коли вибирав гілку(


----------



## Black_Duck

Всім привіт. Св****чий модер( думаю що це був Яш але хз), дав мені бан на два тижні за те що я поставив декілька ржачних лайків під їхніми недолугими постами у свинособачій (давайте тільки не розводити срачі що я там робив, це моя особиста справа).
*Бан за лайк, це взагалі законо на ssc?* Всі ми хочемо спарведливості у цьому світі, але якщо навіть на ssc її не буде, про яке справедливе покарання для свиней може йти мова у реальному житті?
Зараз я напишу ще декільком рендомним европейським модерам яких знайду, але якщо не буде ніякої реакції то їбав я у рота цей форум, де між іншим провів 13 років свого життя і регулярно викладав свої фотозвіти.
Дякую за увагу.


----------



## Black_Duck

2014-й рік за слово "к_а_ц_а_п"
Kizer - banned
DespoT.kr - banned
Ostap19 - banned
Vovkulaka - banned
та ще банед декілька десятків юзерів
2022-й рік, коли росіяни вбили декілька десятків тисяч українців


















А Ян точно не куколд ? Чи там щось особисте ? ))
п.с. другий скрін спецом зробив з юзером krasty щоб ви теж угарнули з ави довбойоба ))))))


----------



## Volpacchiotto

Укр модерів які мали б права у рснвій гілці нема, а західні модери занадто толерантні до такого.


----------



## AnatolBlackforest

Хтось розуміє, хто такий юзер Space Lover? Наче киянин, але надзвичайно токсичний тип, що веде відверто токсичну писанину на британському підфорумі, що відверта вестернерів від підтримки України, нівелює важливість донесення інформації про жахи і військові злочини (які публічно називає "істериками"), бреше і ображає інших українських юзерів. Серед місцевих його я не бачу. Навіть за вийобісто-снобівським стилем писанини дуже сильно нагадує нашого старого друга-любителя носків для ЗСУ, що свого часу образив півфоруму що тут, що на уатолкс? @Volpacchiotto має його пам'ятати.


----------



## DellL

Є тема про екологічне будівництво на укр форумі? Ато щось взагалі про екологію нічого не знаходжу.


----------

